# General > Jokes, Humour & Game Threads >  the song game

## pultneytooner

SONG GAME RULES:

1. Post a song title using one or more words from the previous posts song title.

2. Include the name of the artist or band.

3. For clarity write the word being played in BOLD.

I'll start it off with:

Bob Dylan - All Along The Watchtower.

----------


## connieb19

Chuck Berry- Riding ALONG In My Automoblie

Is that correct? ::

----------


## teuchter

Zager & Evans - IN the year 2525

----------


## pultneytooner

> Chuck Berry- Riding ALONG In My Automoblie
> 
> Is that correct?


 Yes connie. :Grin: 

Al Stewart - *In the year* of the cat

----------


## dirdyweeker

Carolina IN MY mind.....James Taylor

----------


## candyfloss

Making your MIND up- Bucks Fizz :Embarrassment:

----------


## heretodaygonetomorrow

Windmills of your MIND .......Sting

----------


## Sporran

MIND Games - John Lennon

----------


## dirdyweeker

GAME of love....Santana

----------


## pink

LOVE me tender - elvis

----------


## Nello

Falling in LOVE is Hard on the Knees - Aerosmith

----------


## dirdyweeker

LOVE on the rocks...Neil Diamond

----------


## pultneytooner

Aerosmith - *Love* in an elevator

----------


## phoenix

All you need is LOVE........The Beatles

----------


## candyfloss

When you tell me that you LOVE me - Westlife( Diana Ross)

----------


## 2little2late

Me, myself, I. Joan Armatrading.

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Me* and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul

----------


## Jeid

Alcohol And Oxygen - Anadivine

----------


## 2little2late

Milk and Alcohol. Doctor Feelgood.

----------


## futurelegends

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits

----------


## Jeid

Today - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## pultneytooner

*Today* was a good day - Ice Cube

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Good* Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

----------


## willowbankbear

All you Good people - Embrace

----------


## Tiger Jones

*People* Get Ready - Curtis Mayfield

----------


## willowbankbear

Phorever People- The Shamen

----------


## Elenna

FOREVER young - Bob Dylan

----------


## willowbankbear

Live Forever - Oasis

----------


## Fran

People, PEOPLE who need people........Frank sinatra (I think)

----------


## Elenna

Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond

----------


## willowbankbear

Blue suede shoes- Elvis

----------


## Elenna

Boogie SHOES - KC and the Sunshine Band

----------


## willowbankbear

Blame it on the Boogie-The Jacksons

----------


## Elenna

Don't BLAME Me - The Everly Brothers

----------


## willowbankbear

Dont stop- ATB

----------


## Elenna

Okay, I won't  :Wink: ...

DON'T Blame Me - Ub40

----------


## willowbankbear

Dont Blame it on the weatherman- Bewitched ::

----------


## Elenna

I was first going to say Weatherman - R. Kelly, but I think that might get us stuck!  :Confused:  Sooo....

Don't BLAME Your Daughter - The Cardigans

----------


## willowbankbear

Go Your own way- Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Elenna

Let's GO Crazy - 911

----------


## Sporran

NO woman No Cry - Bob Marley

----------


## Ricco

When a man loves a WOMAN - Percy Sledge

----------


## pultneytooner

*When* the sun goes down* -* artic monkeys.

----------


## lassieinfife

Don't  let  the* SUN* go down on me.... elton john  and  george  michael

----------


## Ricco

Don't bring me DOWN - Beatles.  :Smile:

----------


## dunderheed

*BRING* me sunshine- morcambe and wise

----------


## candyfloss

The way you make ME feel - Ronan Keating

----------


## connieb19

Man I FEEL like a woman- shania twain

----------


## DrSzin

*Man* on the Moon - REM

----------


## Elenna

MOON River - Andy Williams

----------


## DrSzin

*River* of Dreams - Billy Joel

(I was hoping Moonshadow might have responded to my previous one.  :Grin:  )

----------


## dirdyweeker

RIVER deep mountain high....Tina Turner

----------


## Tiger Jones

Ain't No *Mountain* High Enough - Diana Ross

----------


## Elenna

Big Rock Candy MOUNTAIN - Harry McClintock

----------


## DrSzin

Taking Tiger *Mountain* - Brian Eno

----------


## riggerboy

TIGER feet  shwaddywaddy

----------


## Jeid

Same Size Feet - Stereophonics

----------


## moncur

Alanis Morrisette - Head over FEET

----------


## moncur

damn, Jeid beat me

Stereophonics - Step on my old SIZE nines

----------


## tisme

Up ON the roof - The Drifters

----------


## Elenna

Rain on the ROOF - The Lovin' Spoonful

----------


## DrSzin

Have you ever seen the *Rain*? - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Elenna

Laughter in the RAIN - Neil Sedaka

----------


## willowbankbear

Love in an elevator - Aerosmith ::

----------


## crystal

*LOVE* on the rocks with no ice -The darkness

----------


## laguna2

LOVE me do - The Beatles

----------


## Elenna

DO You Wanna Dance? - The Ramones, The Beach Boys, et al

----------


## laguna2

DO the locomotion - Little Eva

----------


## corky

when an old cricketer leaves THE crease - roy harper

----------


## Elenna

That OLD Black Magic - Frank Sinatra

----------


## pultneytooner

*Black magic* woman - pete green and fleetwoodmac

----------


## crystal

a kind of MAGIC - queen

----------


## Foxy

MAGIC moments - Perry Como

----------


## crystal

MAGIC stick - 50cent

----------


## Elenna

Let's STICK Together -  Bob Dylan

----------


## crystal

*lets* roll-neil young

----------


## pultneytooner

Rock and *roll* aint noise polution - AC/DC

----------


## crystal

hard *ROCK* hallelujah-lordi

----------


## DrSzin

It's* Hard -* The Who

----------


## laguna2

HARD days night - The Beatles

----------


## Big Jean

Some DAYS you gotta dance --Dixie Chicks

----------


## Big Jean

Do you wanna DANCE - the Beach Boys

----------


## tisme

YOU were made for me - Freddie and the Dreamers

----------


## pultneytooner

These boots *were made* for walking - nancy sinatra

----------


## Foxy

WALKING on sunshine - Katrina and the waves

----------


## Elenna

SUNSHINE On My Shoulders - John Denver

----------


## crystal

*sholder* lean-young dro

----------


## rockchick

LEAN on Me - Bill Withers

----------


## willowbankbear

love ME do - the beatles

----------


## DrSzin

One *Love* - Stone Roses  ::

----------


## Foxy

LOVE in the first degree - Bananarama

----------


## obiron

love is all around  -  the troggs

----------


## crystal

when i come AROUND-greenday

----------


## tisme

WHEN will I see you again - Three Degrees

----------


## obiron

wake me up WHEN september ends  -  green day

----------


## willowbankbear

WAKE me up before- Wham ::

----------


## crystal

> wake me up WHEN september ends - green day


 brillient song (sorry if i rewend the whole thing just had 2 say that) ::

----------


## obiron

hope im old BEFORE i die  -  robbie williams

----------


## Tristan

The Night They Drove *OLD* Dixie Down - The Band

----------


## obiron

i DROVE all night  -  cyndi lauper

----------


## willowbankbear

friday NIGHT s alright for fighting- Elto John ::   :Wink:

----------


## tisme

you shook me all NIGHT long - AC/DC

----------


## pultneytooner

All *shook* up - elvis presley

----------


## Tristan

*NIGHT* Moves - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Twistin' the night away - Sam Cooke

----------


## tisme

In the still of the NIGHT - Whitesnake

----------


## teuchter

thats what she said last NIGHT-the saw doctors

----------


## obiron

SHE's like the wind  -  patrick swayze (sp)

----------


## teuchter

Blowin' in the WIND- Bob Dylan

----------


## obiron

candle in the WIND  -  elton john

----------


## supernova

The WIND Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## obiron

MARY's boy child - boney m

----------


## airdlass

Safe in the arms of Mary - Sutherland Brothers and Quiver

----------


## obiron

hello MARY-lou - ricky nelson

----------


## heretodaygonetomorrow

I just died in your ARMS tonight ...Cutting crew

----------


## obiron

JUST like eddie - heinz

----------


## heretodaygonetomorrow

Girls JUST want to have fun .....Cyndi Lauper

----------


## pultneytooner

Don't you *want* me - the human league

----------


## heretodaygonetomorrow

DON'T leave me this way ...The Communards

----------


## crystal

all the WAY-ramones

----------


## Big Jean

ALL I ask of you - Cliff Richard / Sarah Brightman

----------


## Foxy

ALL night long - Lionel Richie

----------


## Elenna

NIGHT Fever - The Bee Gees

----------


## Fran

The music of the NIGHT........sarah brightman

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

NIGHT in White satin......Moody Blues

----------


## abalone

white cliffs of dover-vera Lynn

----------


## Jeid

The Sacrifice OF Miss Rose Covington - Dog Fashion Disco

----------


## Ricco

The Yellow Rose OF Texas - Roy Rogers.   :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

Goodbye YELLOW Brick Road - Elton John

----------


## Ricco

ROAD to Hell - Chris Rea

----------


## rockchick

Highway to HELL - ACDC

----------


## Tristan

Life is a HIGHWAY - Tom Cochrane

----------


## supernova

HIGHWAY 61 - Bob Dylan

----------


## pultneytooner

Life is a *highway* - rascal flatts

----------


## Elenna

For Once in My LIFE - Stevie Wonder

----------


## rockchick

My *Life* - Billy Joel

----------


## Tristan

*My* Sharona -  The Knack

----------


## candyfloss

Its MY life- Bon Jovi

----------


## tisme

ITS a long way to the top if you wanna rock n roll - AC/DC

----------


## Elenna

ROCK Around the Clock - Bill Haley and the Comets

----------


## connieb19

crocodile ROCK- Elton John

----------


## dirdyweeker

we will ROCK you...Queen

----------


## 2little2late

Rock D.J.  Robbie Williams.

----------


## Elenna

Blame it on the Love of ROCK & Roll - Bon Jovi

----------


## RandomHero

Blame it on the Boogie - Jackson 5

----------


## peedie

bang and BLAME - r.e.m

----------


## pultneytooner

shot you down (*bang, bang*) - Audio bullies

----------


## lassieinfife

Boom* BANG* a  *BANG...* lulu

----------


## RandomHero

Boom, Boom, Boom Shake the Room - Jazzy Jeff and Will Smith

----------


## pultneytooner

*shake* rattle and roll - bill hailey and the comets

----------


## phoenix

Everytime that you walk in the ROOM ......Brian Poole and the Tremoloes  ::

----------


## Gleber2

Walk Tall.....Val Doonican

----------


## teuchter

WALK right back-the Everly brothers

----------


## RandomHero

Walk the Line - Johnny Cash

----------


## phoenix

Youll never WALK alone........Gerry and the Pacemakers

----------


## pultneytooner

The twelth of *never* - Johnny Mathis

----------


## Gleber2

Never on a Sunday    ???????

----------


## teuchter

I'll NEVER fall in love again- Bobbie Gentry

----------


## Gleber2

It's Now or Never.    Elvis

----------


## teuchter

go NOW- moody blues

----------


## unicorn

GO Avril lavigne

----------


## pultneytooner

Where'd you *go* - fort minor

----------


## phoenix

Whatever gets YOU thru the night.........John Lennon

----------


## unicorn

with or without YOU u2

----------


## teuchter

wish i was YOU-hayseed dixie

----------


## unicorn

I WISH R Kelly

----------


## bedlam

I WISH it could be Christmas Every Day WiZZard

----------


## phoenix

I wanna break free........Queen

----------


## Elenna

When You WISH Upon a Star - Jiminy Cricket  :Wink:

----------


## bedlam

Star Trekkin' - the firm

----------


## unicorn

video killed the radio STAR The buggles

----------


## bedlam

RADIO ga-ga Queen

----------


## phoenix

RADIO ga ga........Queen

----------


## phoenix

:: Snap hehe  ::

----------


## bedlam

great minds..........or bored out of minds :-)

----------


## unicorn

on the RADIO Donna Summer

----------


## teuchter

keep ON running-spencer davis group

----------


## unicorn

KEEP the faith Bon Jovi

----------


## phoenix

Somewhere over THE rainbow..........Eva Cassidy

----------


## Elenna

SOMEWHERE Out There - Jamie Shaw

----------


## unicorn

OVER and OVER nelly

----------


## phoenix

Me AND Bobby Macgee........Kris Kristofferson

----------


## unicorn

somebody told ME the killers

----------


## connieb19

Somebody to love- Queen

----------


## phoenix

Song for LOVE.........Extreme

----------


## unicorn

LOVE song pink

----------


## abalone

A white sports coat and a PINK carnation-Marty Robbins

----------


## unicorn

WHITE flag dido

----------


## phoenix

Anytime you need A friend..........Mariah Carey

----------


## connieb19

> Anytime you need A friend..........Mariah Carey


where you getting that one from??? ::

----------


## willowbankbear

letter FROM america -Proclaimers ::

----------


## phoenix

A Dance called AMERICA......Runrig

----------


## unicorn

och I'm lost now  ::

----------


## phoenix

> where you getting that one from???


From Abalones post!

----------


## connieb19

> From Abalones post!


Oops sorry, I'm getting blin, must be all the excitement from last night.. :Smile:

----------


## phoenix

Lets DANCE......Chris Montez

----------


## candyfloss

Dance Dance - Fall out boy

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Dance* The Night Away - The Mavericks

----------


## unicorn

lets DANCE david bowie

----------


## Tristan

Safety* Dance*v- Men Without Hats

----------


## airdlass

WITHOUT you - Neilson

----------


## phoenix

We will Rock YOU......Queen

----------


## candyfloss

Kids wanna ROCK- Bryan Adams

----------


## teuchter

i wanna ROCK- twisted sister

----------


## Tiger Jones

All I *Wanna* Do Is Make Love To You - Heart

----------


## Ricco

Where is the LOVE - Black-eyed Peas.  (PS someone remembers Heart - wonderful!)

----------


## phoenix

LOVE changes everything........Michael Ball

----------


## Fran

LOVE me tender........elvis

----------


## Tiger Jones

Is This *Love* - Whitesnake

----------


## phoenix

LOVE is all around.......Wet Wet Wet

----------


## Tiger Jones

Spinning *Around* - Kylie

----------


## Sporran

SPINNING Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears

----------


## Ricco

When the WHEELs of the bus go round and round - anon. ( :Grin:  )

----------


## Sporran

BUS Stop - The Hollies

BTW, Ricco, you mentioned Heart earlier on. Ann and Nancy Wilson are two of my fave female rockers. I recently enjoyed a 2006 concert of theirs on VH1 TV, and they're still as brilliant as ever!  ::

----------


## Tristan

*Stop* in the Name of Love - Diana Ross

----------


## teuchter

A groovy kind of LOVE - The mindbenders

----------


## supernova

It's a KIND of magic - Queen

----------


## phoenix

I put a spell on you.........Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## phoenix

I Have a Dream...........Abba

----------


## crystal

boulevard of broken* dreams* -greenday

----------


## BIMBO

Walk OF life- Dire Straits

----------


## phoenix

WALK the Line.........Johnny Cash

----------


## pultneytooner

*walk* this way - Aerosmith

----------


## willowbankbear

youll never WALK alone - Liverpool fans or gerry & the pacemakers

----------


## DrSzin

Left Outside *Alone* - Anastacia

----------


## connieb19

Alone - Heart

----------


## pultneytooner

I think we're *alone* now - Tiffany

----------


## phoenix

I did what I did for Maria.......Tony Christie

----------


## crystal

*I* do-anastacia

----------


## PC Tan

DO you love me?   ... Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds

----------


## lassieinfife

*ME* and you and a  dog  named Boo......  Lobo?

----------


## Elenna

YOU Raise Me Up - Josh Groban

----------


## 2little2late

YOU take ME UP
The Thompson Twins.

----------


## tisme

everyday i love YOU less and less - Kaiser Chiefs

----------


## 2little2late

Everyday,
Slade.

----------


## Elenna

Dreams of the EVERYDAY Housewife - Glen Campbell

----------


## 2little2late

Dreams,
Gabrielle.

----------


## PC Tan

The Boulevard Of Broken DREAMS .. Marianne Faithfull

----------


## Elenna

American DREAMS - Bon Jovi

----------


## scrapydoo

boulevard of broken dreams - Greenday

----------


## scrapydoo

sweet dreams - eurithmics ::

----------


## scrapydoo

sweet home alabama - lynard skynard

----------


## 2little2late

Sweet Caroline,
Neil Diamond

----------


## scrapydoo

alabama song - the doors

----------


## connieb19

Caroline - Lou Reid

----------


## ice box

ready to run , dixi chicks

----------


## scrapydoo

caroline - kirsty maccoll

----------


## ice box

Rock island line , lonnie donegan

----------


## Elenna

ISLAND Fever - Jimmy Buffett

----------


## connieb19

Where did thee word island come into it? ::

----------


## Elenna

Well, Scrapydoo said 'CaroLINE', and Ice Box gave us 'Rock Island LINE'...I picked up ISLAND from that....

So the latest is:

ISLAND Fever - Jimmy Buffett

----------


## tisme

Living on an ISLAND - Status Quo

----------


## connieb19

This IS love- Chris De Burgh ::

----------


## Elenna

::  Love it, Connie!

THIS Moment in Time - Englebert Humperdinck

----------


## Gleber2

Magic moments.....?????

----------


## Elenna

> Magic moments.....?????


I think that was Perry Como 

Puff the MAGIC Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary

----------


## obiron

could it be magic -  barry manilow/take that

----------


## phoenix

We can work IT out..........Beatles

----------


## Gleber2

Work song...Jazz standard

----------


## candyfloss

Your SONG - Elton John ( i think )

----------


## Elenna

SONG Sung Blue - Neil Diamond

----------


## teuchter

talkin' world war III BLUEs-Bob Dylan

----------


## ice box

Blue Velvet - roy orbison

----------


## ice box

velvet rope - janet jackson

----------


## ice box

this velvet glove - red hot chillie peppers

----------


## PC Tan

THIS Fortress Of Tears  ... H.I.M.

----------


## ice box

The fortress round your heart - sting

----------


## krieve

round round - sugarbabes ::

----------


## scrapydoo

you spin me right round - billy idol ::

----------


## scrapydoo

spin -  lifehouse

----------


## zappster

spin the black circle-Pearl Jam

----------


## ice box

Lifted- light house family

----------


## changilass

*Circle* in the sand - Belinda Carlisle

----------


## Gleber2

Will the circle be unbroken,   Jerry Lee Lewis

----------


## PC Tan

There WILL Never Be Another Me   ... Silver Sun

----------


## Sporran

WILL you love me tomorrow - Carole King

----------


## Elenna

If TOMORROW Never Comes - Ronan Keating, or Garth Brooks

----------


## DOC ROCK

Tomorrows dream, Black sabbath

----------


## changilass

*Dream* lover - Dion and the Blemonts???

----------


## Elenna

DREAMweaver - Gary Wright

----------


## pultneytooner

What *dreams* are made of - Hilary Duff

----------


## teuchter

DREAM a little dream of me-Mama Cass

----------


## dirdyweeker

All I have to do is DREAM ... Everly Bros

----------


## teuchter

all i have to do is DREAM - Bobby Gentry& Glen Campbell

----------


## candyfloss

Day DREAM believer - The Monkeys

----------


## dirdyweeker

TO the moon and back....savage garden

----------


## dirdyweeker

Oops to late with the last one...
I'm a BELIEVER...monkees

----------


## teuchter

I'M into something good - Hermans Hermits

----------


## candyfloss

Back for GOOD - Take That

----------


## teuchter

walkin' BACK to happiness-Helen Shapiro

----------


## Gleber2

Happiness is a warm gun.   beatles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Warm Wet Circles..Marillion

----------


## pulteney person

Tommy Gun - The Clash

Someone beat me to it!

----------


## pulteney person

Broken Circles - The Levellers

----------


## Sporran

In a BROKEN Dream - Rod Stewart

----------


## krieve

She moves *in* her own way - the kooks

----------


## candyfloss

CIRLES in the sand - Belinda Carlisle
Oh dear, i'm a wee bit late

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

IN Between Days...The Cure

----------


## krieve

better days - goo goo dolls

----------


## pultneytooner

*days* - the kinks

----------


## krieve

circus days - karl l. king

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Circus...Erasure

----------


## pultneytooner

Breakfast at the *circus* - David Wilcox

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Breakfast at Tiffanys....Deep Blue Something

----------


## changilass

*Breakfast* in America - Supertramp

----------


## Foxy

Kids in AMERICA - Kim Wilde

----------


## Gleber2

The Kids are allright.... The who.

----------


## changilass

Alright Alright Alright - Mungo Jerry

----------


## Gleber2

All right now....FREE

----------


## Fran

I want to break FREE..........queen

----------


## Sporran

You Shook Me ALL Night Long  ::   - AC/DC

----------


## KennyL

The Man in the Long Black Coat - Bob Dylan

----------


## Sporran

Long Cool Woman IN a BLACK Dress - The Hollies

----------


## Ricco

> *Breakfast* in America - Supertramp


*Excellent!  *

----------


## Ricco

LONG Tall Sally - Beatles

----------


## pultneytooner

Lay down *sally* - eric clapton

----------


## tisme

DOWN the dustpipe - Status Quo

----------


## candyfloss

Burning DOWN the house - Tom Jones & The Cardigans

----------


## ice box

London bridge is falling down - by the nursery gang 

he he had to

----------


## Elenna

Heehee...cute one Ice Box!

BRIDGE Over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## ice box

Thanks

Burning bridges - Garth Brooks

----------


## pultneytooner

we will be *burning* - Sean Paul

----------


## Gleber2

We will overcome    Peter,paul and Mary

----------


## supernova

Will you still love me tomorrow?  - Carol King

----------


## riggerboy

if TOMORROW never comes, garth brookes

----------


## lassieinfife

the 12 of *NEVER*... cliff

----------


## ice box

*12* days of christmas - wurzels

----------


## lassieinfife

Those were the * DAYS*  ........... mary  hopkins

----------


## obiron

lazy days    robbie williams

----------


## phoenix

These are the DAYS of our lives..........Queen

----------


## ice box

*THESE* words -natasha beddingfield

----------


## willowbankbear

Words-Boyzone

----------


## obiron

words of love  -  buddy holly

----------


## ice box

I would *love* to be a eddie storbart driver - wurzels

----------


## willowbankbear

Pride(in the name of Love)- U2

----------


## obiron

LOVE in the first degree  -  bananarama

----------


## ice box

*love* is only a feeling - darkness

----------


## willowbankbear

FIRST time- Robin Beck

----------


## ice box

I am the one and *only* you cant take that away from me -chensey hawks

----------


## obiron

ride on time  -  black box

----------


## ice box

*Time* after *Time -cyndi lauper*

----------


## Tristan

*TIME* in a Bottle - Jim Croce

----------


## obiron

the TIME warp  -  damien

----------


## ice box

Summer *time* blues - alan jackson

----------


## phoenix

Summer Holiday.........Sir Cliff

----------


## RandomHero

Holiday celebrate - Madonna

----------


## obiron

summer time   jazzy jeff and fresh prince

----------


## krieve

*Summer* time blues - alen jackson

----------


## candyfloss

( i've had ) the TIME of my life -Bill Medley & Jennifer warnes

----------


## obiron

i guess thats why they call it the blues   elton john

----------


## krieve

lust for *life* - iggy pop

----------


## Foxy

LIFE on mars - David Bowie

----------


## ice box

*Lust* of the libertines - babyshambles

----------


## ice box

Young *lust* - pink floyed

----------


## krieve

A question of *lust* - depeche mode

----------


## pultneytooner

Just in *lust* - Rammstein

----------


## Dave Taylor

*Just* a Song at Twilight

----------


## krieve

girls *just* wanna have fun - cyndi lauper

----------


## tisme

do you WANNA dance - Chris Montez

----------


## Dave Taylor

Sorry Krieve and pultneytooner
My entry for *Just* a Song at Twilight was completely out of order.
First, I didn't obey Rule 2
Second, the name of the song is Love's Old Sweet Song!
My apologies

----------


## phoenix

I WANNA hold your hand.........Beatles

----------


## Tristan

*HOLD* the Line - TOTO

----------


## phoenix

HOLD me ...........P J Proby

----------


## tisme

HOLD on tight - ELO

----------


## Ricco

ME, myself and I - Beyonce Knowles

----------


## teuchter

I useta lover - The saw doctors

----------


## Tom Cornwall

away at the start connie b got us on the wrong track

quote
Originally Posted by connieb19
Chuck Berry- Riding ALONG In My Automoblie

Is that correct?

sorry connie

The Chuck Berry song was entitled "No particular place to go"

----------


## Ricco

GO now - Moody Blues.

----------


## pultneytooner

If you don't know me by *now* - Michael Bolton

----------


## tisme

don't stop me NOW  - Queen

----------


## airdlass

DON'T STOP - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Stop* crying your heart out - Oasis

----------


## tiggertoo

*CRYING in the chapel - Elvis Presley*

----------


## Lavenderblue2

CRYING game - Dave Berry

----------


## Gleber2

The game of Love   Wayne Fontana

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Its all in the *game* - Tommy Edwards

----------


## pultneytooner

Look at your *game* girl - Guns 'n' roses

----------


## Elenna

GIRL, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond

----------


## tisme

No WOMAN no cry - Bob Marley

----------


## dunderheed

woman- john lennon

----------


## dirdyweeker

pretty WOMAN...Roy Orbison

----------


## willowbankbear

PRETTY vacant - Sex pistols

----------


## dunderheed

pretty vacant - the sex pistols

----------


## krieve

vacant sky - no hollywood ending

----------


## krieve

castles in the *sky -* dj sammy

----------


## willowbankbear

lucy in the SKY with diamonds - Beatles

----------


## unicorn

something in the SKY Darren Hayes

----------


## dunderheed

spirit in the sky- doctor and the medics

----------


## willowbankbear

> castles in the *sky -* dj sammy


It was Ian van dahl, Lassie ::   ::

----------


## sassylass

smells like teen spirit - nirvana

----------


## krieve

> It was Ian van dahl, Lassie


sorry wbb thats what it says where i looked it up at i just picked the first one on the list.

----------


## willowbankbear

> sorry wbb thats what it says where i looked it up at i just picked the first one on the list.


TEENage kicks --the undertones

----------


## dunderheed

TEENAGE  dirtbag- wheatus

----------


## Foxy

TEENAGE dream - T.rex

----------


## willowbankbear

dreams -Gabrielle

----------


## Foxy

These DREAMS - Heart

----------


## 2little2late

THESE boots are made for walking.
Nancy Sinatra.

----------


## willowbankbear

Elton John -I was made in England

----------


## changilass

Kirsty Mccoll - New *England*

----------


## willowbankbear

Inxs-NEW Sensation

----------


## dunderheed

*ENGLAND* my homeland- the levellers

----------


## Sporran

ENGLAND Swings - Roger Miller

----------


## ice box

*England* going home - by jock mckilt

----------


## Elenna

HOMEward Bound - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## Fran

I'm coming HOME ........rose-marie

----------


## Sporran

I'm COMING Out - Diana Ross

----------


## DrSzin

Hold on, I'm *coming* - Eric Clapton

----------


## Sporran

Baby HOLD ON - Eddie Money

----------


## Ricco

> *England* going home - by jock mckilt


Laugh... spotted that one, Ice Box.  Very good! ::

----------


## Ricco

Baby, baby - Vibrators

----------


## pultneytooner

I can't quit you *baby* - Led Zepplin

----------


## Ricco

QUIT playing games - Backstreet Boys

----------


## supernova

GAMES without frontiers - Peter Gabriel

----------


## phoenix

Mind Games........John Lennon

----------


## Elenna

GAMES People Play - Hank Williams, Jr

----------


## Gleber2

People get ready     Rod Stewart

----------


## tisme

GET back - The Beatles

----------


## Tristan

*Back* in the USSR - The Beatles

----------


## tisme

IN THE summertime - Mungo Jerry

----------


## Ricco

SUMMERTIME - George Gershwin

(that might be a bit harsh, I'll rescind it later if it is)

----------


## phoenix

SUMMERTIME bleus........Buddy Holly

----------


## Elenna

SUMMER Nights - John Travolta/Olivia Newton-John

----------


## Gleber2

> SUMMERTIME bleus........Buddy Holly


Eddie Cochrane dear lady.

----------


## pultneytooner

eddie cochrane - my dear lady.
I thought that was a song, gleber2. ::

----------


## pultneytooner

*nights* in white satin - moody blues

----------


## phoenix

> Eddie Cochrane dear lady.


Ooopps sorry..........they do say as you get older the brain cells diminish......thats my excuse anyway! I can hardly remember this morning let alone back then!  ::

----------


## phoenix

Hey honey Im packin you IN.......Bryan Adams

----------


## RandomHero

Honey Don't - The Beatles

----------


## pultneytooner

*Don't* forget to remember me* -* Carrie underwood

----------


## Elenna

REMEMBER When It Rained - Josh Groban

----------


## Gleber2

I Remember You.

Like Phoenix, my memories pretty bad too. ::  Who was it??

----------


## phoenix

> I Remember You.
> 
> Like Phoenix, my memories pretty bad too. Who was it??


Frank Ifield Gleber2.  ::

----------


## candyfloss

Only YOU - yazoo

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

You Drive Me Crazy ............Shakin' Stevens

----------


## willowbankbear

Drive south - Stone Roses  :Grin:

----------


## ice box

*Drive-*ing home for christmas - Chris rea :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Happy Christmas(War is Over).....John Lennon

----------


## Carlo Gambino

white CHRISTMAS - Bing Cosby

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

White Cliffs Of Dover......Vera Lynn

----------


## Gleber2

Whiter Shade of Pale.....Procol Harum

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Pale Shelter.......Tears for Fears

----------


## DrSzin

Gimme *Shelter* - Rolling Stones

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Gimme Gimme Gimme(A man after midnight)......Abba

----------


## Elenna

GIMME Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## Tristan

*Gimme* Some Lovin' - The Spencer Davis Group

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Three steps to Heaven.....Showaddywaddy....oooops tristan got in first.

Gimme all your lovin'....ZZTop

----------


## Elenna

<laughs> Eek! And I was going for Stairway to Heaven, but luckily refreshed first. Ok...

How about...GIMME a Pigfoot - Diana Ross  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A day in paradise...Phil Collins.......oops thats wrong its no "A" its "Another"

A day in the life.........The Beatles

----------


## Elenna

HeeHee...clever one, Cedric!

Stranger in PARADISE - Tony Bennett, or the Four Aces...Sarah Brightman, and quite a few others

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Paradise City...Guns N Roses

----------


## krieve

gangsters *paradise -* coolio

----------


## Elenna

Oy, Cedric...no fair editing after I've posted!  ::  

PARADISE, Hawaiian Style - Elvis Presley

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Oy, Cedric...no fair editing after I've posted!  
> 
> While the CITY Sleeps - Chicago


Sorry Elenna,ma songs get the better o' me.But to keep pultneytooners thread correct withoot 3 yellow cards.Krieves song sticks

Gangstas Paradise..........

The editing function on Caithness org.....ain't it just great.Roll on Elenna

----------


## Elenna

I guess I caught you out same way!!  ::  And my connection is running a bit slow, too.

Mine now is:

PARADISE, Hawaiian Style - Elvis Presley (I think this puts us straight)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Style.....Club 69

----------


## Elenna

STYLE Kills - Gary Numan

----------


## krieve

hit em up *style* - blue cantrell

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Putting on the Style.....Lonnie Donegan

----------


## Elenna

PUTTING on the Ritz - Fred Astaire

----------


## krieve

from the *ritz* to the rubble - artic monkeys

----------


## Sporran

FROM Russia With Love - Matt Monro

(It was the theme song for a James Bond movie of the same title, starring Sean Connery - the best James Bond of all, in my opinion!  ::  )

----------


## candyfloss

LOVE me for a reason - Boyzone

----------


## paris

Reason to believe...Rod Stewart

----------


## taylor.4

I Believe. Robson and Jerome. ::

----------


## candyfloss

I don't want a lover - Texas

----------


## taylor.4

Don't Wanna Let You Go........ Five ::

----------


## Lavenderblue2

GO now - Moody Blues

----------


## teuchter

all revved up with no place to GO - Meatloaf

----------


## Tristan

*All* By Myself - Eric Carmen

----------


## tiggertoo

_stand by_ me- Ben E King i fink

----------


## tisme

Stand and Deliver - Adam and the Antz

----------


## rockchick

STAND tall - dizzee rascal

----------


## Sporran

STAND By Your Man - Tammy Wynette

----------


## taylor.4

What Makes A Man.......Westlife ::

----------


## Tristan

*Man* I Fell Like a Women - Shania Twain

----------


## Ricco

Fell Good Inc - Gorillaz

----------


## tisme

FEEL like makin love - Bad Company

----------


## 2little2late

LOVE in an elevator,
Aerosmith

----------


## tiggertoo

*LOVE*_ me tender- Elvis Pressley_

----------


## teuchter

honey just allow ME 1 more chance-bob dylan

----------


## 2little2late

MORE, MORE, MORE,
Andrea True Connection.

----------


## pulteney person

Dr Hook

A couple *MORE* years

----------


## teuchter

the sun aint gonna shine anyMORE-the walker brothers

----------


## pultneytooner

*Shine* on you crazy diamond - pink floyd

----------


## 2little2late

CRAZY frog,
Crazy frog

----------


## tisme

DIAMONDS are forever - Shirley Bassey

----------


## Tristan

*Forever* Young - Alpha Ville

----------


## tisme

all the YOUNG dudes - Mott the Hoople

----------


## phoenix

The YOUNG ones..........Sir Cliff

----------


## Tristan

Matt the Hoople: Good one!
So said *The* Lighthouse Keeper - Klaatu

----------


## Foxy

SO macho - Sinitta

----------


## tisme

Eh??

THE rose - Bette Middler

----------


## abalone

I never promised you a rose garden-Lynn Anderson

----------


## pultneytooner

Every *rose* has it's thorns - Bon Jovi

----------


## tiggertoo

*THORN* _in my side-eurythmics_

----------


## abalone

Side by side-practically anyone.

----------


## 2little2late

Dark SIDE of the moon,
Pink Floyd

----------


## abalone

moon light and roses-Jim Reeves

----------


## 2little2late

Paper ROSES,
Various

----------


## tiggertoo

*PAPER*_back writer-Beatles_

----------


## willowbankbear

mr WRITER - Stereophonics

----------


## tiggertoo

*MR* Bad Guy- Freddie Mercury

----------


## pultneytooner

Song for *guy* - Elton John

----------


## willowbankbear

Song 2 - Blur

----------


## willowbankbear

Redemption Song - Bob marley & the wailers

----------


## tiggertoo

*SONG* _for whoever- beutiful south_

----------


## pultneytooner

My first punk *song* - Boxcar Racers

----------


## willowbankbear

the ZEPHYR song - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## abalone

There's a Song in my heart-Jane Froman

----------


## tiggertoo

into *the* _groove-madonna_

----------


## willowbankbear

GROOVY kind of love - phillyas colliedog

----------


## tiggertoo

its a *KIND* _of magic- queen_

----------


## Elenna

MAGIC Man - Heart

----------


## krieve

could it be *magic* - barry manilow

----------


## willowbankbear

MAN on the moon- R.E.M

----------


## willowbankbear

MANeater -Nelly furturdo

----------


## Elenna

Mr. Tambourine MAN - The Byrds

----------


## krieve

stand by your *man* - patsy cline

----------


## krieve

iron *man* - black sabbath

----------


## 2little2late

iron, lion, zion.
Bob Marley

----------


## krieve

3 lions on the shirt - baddiel & skinner

----------


## willowbankbear

Im your MAN- wham

----------


## willowbankbear

The LION sleeps tonight- No idea ::

----------


## changilass

Ha Ha Said *The* Clown - Manfred Mann

----------


## willowbankbear

she bangs THE drums - Stone Roses ::

----------


## changilass

Bang Bang - B A Robertson

----------


## Sporran

Get It On (BANG A Gong) - T Rex

----------


## Tristan

*On* Top of Old Smokey - traditional

----------


## tisme

this OLD house - Shakin Stevens

----------


## pultneytooner

The night they drove *old* dixie down - marshall tucker band

----------


## Ricco

> The LION sleeps tonight- No idea


Why, Willowbankbear... 'twer R.E.M. of course.  There was an earlier version buut I canna remember who.

----------


## Ricco

The night they DROVE - Joan Baez

----------


## candyfloss

I DROVE all NIGHT - Roy Orbison :Grin:

----------


## wilma

*All* i want to do is rock - travis  :Grin:

----------


## phoenix

We will ROCK you! ......Queen

ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!

----------


## Jeid

We Will Become Silhouettes - Postal Service

----------


## obiron

ROCK around the clock    bill haley and the comets

----------


## caithnessboyagee

ROCK island line     lonnie donegan    i think iam right  it the song of the t v

----------


## obiron

crocodile ROCK......elton john

----------


## Jeid

Hold on here... where in We Will Become Silhouettes is the word Rock? Someone's messed up the game!

----------


## obiron

we must have posted at the same time. sorry

----------


## pultneytooner

> We Will Become Silhouettes - Postal Service


*We will* be burning - Jean Paul

----------


## pultneytooner

*Burning* down the house - Talking heads

----------


## Jeid

Brooklyn Is Burning - Head Automatica

----------


## lassieinfife

*BURNING* love.... elvis

----------


## obiron

LOVE me do.......the beatles

----------


## willowbankbear

LOVE spreads - Stone Roses  :Wink:

----------


## candyfloss

LOVE is all around - wet wet wet

----------


## phoenix

LOVE is on the way...........Celine Dion

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Get it ON - Marc Bolan

----------


## airdlass

GET Back - The Beatles

----------


## Lavenderblue2

You Cant Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones

----------


## willowbankbear

ALWAYS look on the bright side of life - Monty Python

----------


## Elenna

BRIGHT Eyes - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## 2little2late

My EYES adored you.
Frankie Valli and the Four seasons

----------


## Jeid

Walking After You - Foo Fighters

----------


## Sporran

AFTER The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire

----------


## phoenix

THE party aint over yet..........Status Quo

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

It's my party - Leslie Gore

----------


## phoenix

Key to MY life......Boyzone

----------


## DrSzin

*Life* is a Minestrone - 10cc

----------


## Sporran

Bring Me To LIFE - Evanescence

----------


## phoenix

Time of our LIFE...........Lionel Ritchie

ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## taylor.4

Time after Time..... Cindy Lauper.

----------


## Fran

You're  MY   world....Cilla black

----------


## Sporran

A Legend In My TIME - Johnny Cash

----------


## obiron

IN my life.......the beatles

----------


## phoenix

The child IN us.........Enigma

----------


## phoenix

THE hardest part........Coldplay

----------


## candyfloss

Sorry seems to be the HARDEST word - Blue & Elton John

----------


## Sporran

Who's SORRY Now? - Connie Francis

----------


## phoenix

Go NOW.........cant remember ::

----------


## Ricco

Don't stop me NOW - Queen

----------


## Sporran

> Go NOW.........cant remember


It was sung by the Moody Blues in their early days, when Denny Laine was the lead singer. He later went on to become a member of Paul McCartney's band Wings.  ::

----------


## Tristan

*STOP* in the Name of Love - The Supremes

----------


## Sporran

STOP Draggin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks

----------


## phoenix

> It was sung by the Moody Blues in their early days, when Denny Laine was the lead singer. He later went on to become a member of Paul McCartney's band Wings.


Cheers Sporran!

----------


## Sporran

> Cheers Sporran!


You're welcome phoenix!  :Smile:

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> STOP Draggin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks


STOP  by Sam Brown

----------


## taylor.4

Don't STOP movin........ S Club 7

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

(DON'T You) Forget About Me   by Simple Minds

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Don't forget* to remember - Bee Gees

----------


## tiggertoo

*DONT* _stop me now- Queen_

----------


## taylor.4

DON'T say you love me......The Corrs.

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Me, Myself, I    -    Joan Armatrading

----------


## phoenix

Do I have to SAY the words........Bryan Adams

----------


## Elenna

You Don't Have To SAY You Love Me - Dusty Springfield

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> Do I have to SAY the words........Bryan Adams


Timing is everything - just as well you're saved by the 'I'...


SAY what you want    -   Texas

----------


## Lavenderblue2

What do you want - Adam Faith

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

All I Wanna DO (Is Make Love To You)   -   Heart

----------


## tiggertoo

I *WANT* _it all- Queen_

----------


## taylor.4

WHAT makes a man.......Westlife

----------


## Marty McFly

December 63 (Oh *WHAT* a Night) - Franki Valli

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Night* Fever - Bee Gees

----------


## taylor.4

Say WHAT you want.......... Texas

----------


## pultneytooner

*what* would you *say* - Dave Mathews Band

----------


## Marty McFly

*WOULD* I Lie To You - Charles & Eddi

----------


## taylor.4

Where did I go wrong......UB40

----------


## phoenix

My Heart will GO on.........Celine Dion

----------


## pultneytooner

*Heart* of the matter (forgiveness) - The Eagles

----------


## Foxy

THE final countdown - Europe

----------


## pultneytooner

*countdown* to extinction - megadeath

----------


## Marty McFly

Three Steps *TO* Heaven - Showaddywaddy!

----------


## phoenix

Ship TO shore.........Chris de Burgh

----------


## Foxy

TO be loved - Jackie Wilson

----------


## DrSzin

By the Time I Get *to* Phoenix  - Glen Campbell

----------


## willowbankbear

down BY the boardwalk - Bruce willis (drifters?)

----------


## airdlass

TIME after Time - Cindi Lauper

----------


## Lindarabett

Time After Time  Cyndi Lauper

----------


## Saveman

AFTER the War - Gary Moore

----------


## DrSzin

*War* Child - Blondie

----------


## Marty McFly

Jesus To A *CHILD* - George Michael

----------


## Dave Taylor

Mary's Boy *Child -* Harry Belafonte

----------


## ice box

Sweet *child* 'O mine - guns & roses

----------


## DrSzin

*Sweet* and Low - Blondie

----------


## Foxy

SWEET little mystery - Wet Wet Wet

----------


## ice box

*Little* Drummer boy - ABBA

----------


## ice box

Skater *boy* - avril lavigne

----------


## DrSzin

English* Boy*s - Blondie

(Ok, ok, that's enough of Blondie for one night. Not that one can ever get enough of Blondie.)

----------


## Elenna

The ENGLISH Roses - The Pretenders

----------


## ice box

The *flower of scotland -* corries

----------


## Elenna

> The *flower of scotland -* corries


HeeHee...well thought, Ice Box!

The FLOWER Duet - Charlotte Church

----------


## DrSzin

*The* Blushing Champion Of Bear Country - The Bank Robbers

----------


## Elenna

The BEAR Went Over the Mountain - Traditional

----------


## ice box

Who *the* is alice - smokie

----------


## Sporran

All The Girls Love ALICE - Elton John

----------


## Lucy

Fat Bottomed *Girls -* Queen

----------


## Tristan

California *GIRLS* - The Beach Boys

----------


## Ricco

California dreaming - Mamas and Papas, I think

----------


## pultneytooner

Hotel *california* - The eagles

----------


## candyfloss

Heartbreak HOTEL - Elvis

----------


## phoenix

Its a HEARTBREAK............Bonnie Tyler

----------


## Ricco

HOME on the range - by goodness knows!

(BTW, Phoenix - nice going last night.  Nice to tears in Ronaldos eyes!)

----------


## candyfloss

> *Heart* Without a home - westlife


Aww... love that song  ::  
Somewhere in my HEART - Aztec camera

----------


## RockChick84

SOMEWHERE Only We Know - Keane

----------


## Tristan

*Only* the Good Die Young - Billy Joel

----------


## phoenix

GOOD vibrations..........Beach Boys

----------


## tisme

GOOD times roll - The Cars

----------


## phoenix

ROLL over beethoven.......Chuck Berry?

----------


## pultneytooner

I wanna rock and *roll* all night - Kiss

----------


## Ricco

I WANNA be adored - Stone Roses  ('ray!)

----------


## Saveman

BE My Love - Mario Lanza

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Let it BE    - The Beatles

----------


## phoenix

The winner takes IT all........Abba

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Everyone's a WINNER baby   -    Hot Chocolate

----------


## Jud

BABY You're a Rich Man- The Beatles

----------


## Tristan

*You're* the First, the Last, My Everything - Barry White

----------


## taylor.4

When YOU'RE looking like that...........Westlife

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*When* I fall in love - Nat King Cole

----------


## Billy Boy

WHEN you love someone......bryan adams

----------


## Sporran

Did YOU Ever LOVE SOMEONE? - Jessica Simpson

----------


## Billy Boy

crazy LOVE...van morrison

----------


## pultneytooner

*Crazy* Nights - Kiss

----------


## Billy Boy

shadows of the NIGHT....pat benatar

----------


## pultneytooner

Walk in the *shadows* - Queensryche

----------


## obiron

walk this way.....aerosmith

----------


## DrSzin

*Walk* like an Egyptian - Porshiepoo Bangles

----------


## Billy Boy

WALK unafraid .r.e.m

----------


## Foxy

WALK like a man - Divine

----------


## Billy Boy

hurdy gurdy MAN ...donovan

----------


## golach

MAN of mystery  The Shadows

----------


## obiron

i'm your MAN.......wham

----------


## Sporran

MAN! I Feel Like A Woman! - Shania Twain

----------


## Billy Boy

MAN on the moon .....r.e.m.

----------


## willowbankbear

ON a ragga tip - SL2

----------


## Billy Boy

pigs ON the wing2...pink floyd ,   ooops

----------


## obiron

ON a nite like this........kylie

----------


## Sporran

LIKE A Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan

----------


## Billy Boy

one of these NIGHTS.....the eagles

sporran mate i am going to have to type quicker

----------


## candyfloss

Miss you NIGHTS - Cliff Richard

----------


## obiron

miss you.....blink 182

----------


## taylor.4

YOU could be mine....... Guns N Roses

----------


## airdlass

COULD it be forever - David Cassidy

----------


## candyfloss

Could it BE magic - Take That

----------


## 2little2late

MAGIC,
Pilot

----------


## Tristan

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana

----------


## 2little2late

WOMAN.
John Lennon

----------


## phoenix

Get down WOMAN.........Creedance Clearwater Revival

----------


## Billy Boy

WOMAN  in love- Barbara Streisand

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE me tender..elvis presley

----------


## pultneytooner

*Tender* surrender - Stevie Vai

----------


## Billy Boy

no SURRENDER - bruce springstien

----------


## pultneytooner

The *surrender*  -Limp Bizkit

----------


## Billy Boy

THE wall...pink floyd

----------


## Foxy

These are THE days of our lives - Queen

----------


## pultneytooner

*Days* - The kinks

----------


## Billy Boy

those were the DAYS my friend - mary hopkin

----------


## 2little2late

MY Sharona,
The Knack

----------


## Billy Boy

MY ding a ling......chuck berry

----------


## Chobbersjnr

a Apolitical blues~~Little Feat

----------


## Billy Boy

still got the BLUES--gary moore

----------


## marksay

nothing but BLUE skys  -   jackie wilson

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BUT I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For........U2

----------


## pultneytooner

*What* you're proposing - Status Quo

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

What is Love?......Haddaway

----------


## 2little2late

LOVE action (I believe in love)
Human League.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Love is a Stranger.......Eurythmics

----------


## 2little2late

LOVE IS A battlefield.
Pat Benatar

----------


## pultneytooner

My *love* is like a red red rose - Robbie burns

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Red Red Wine .....UB40

----------


## 2little2late

Lady in RED,
Chris de Burgh

----------


## Gleber2

Lady Luck(Don't smile on me).......J.Fats

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Lady Madonna.....The Beatles

----------


## 2little2late

LADY,
Lionel Richie.

----------


## Foxy

LADY marmalade -All saints

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Luck be a Lady.......Frank Sinatra

----------


## 2little2late

Lay LADY Lay,
Bob Dylan

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Lay your hands on me.......Bon Jovi

----------


## 2little2late

HANDS up (gimme your heart)
Ottowan.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

You need hands....Max Bygraves ::   ::

----------


## Foxy

HANDS across the ocean - Mission

----------


## Big Jean

YOU made me that way - Andy Gibbs

----------


## 2little2late

Don't leave ME this WAY,
Erasure

----------


## 2little2late

That's the way I like it,
KC and the sunshine band.

----------


## Big Jean

I swear - all 4 one

----------


## cmack

I am the highway - audioslave

----------


## Elenna

Ventura HIGHWAY - America

----------


## cmack

HIGHWAY chile - jimi hendrix

----------


## Elenna

Is this the WAY to Amarillo? - Tony Christie

----------


## cmack

something in the WAY - nirvana

----------


## Fran

i did it MY way.......Frank Sinatra

----------


## cmack

where DID you sleep last night - nirvana (leadbelly)

----------


## Big Jean

WHERE did our love go - Diana Ross and the Supremes

----------


## Big Jean

Power of LOVE - Celine Dion

----------


## Sporran

POWER To The People - John Lennon

----------


## Skerries

PEOPLE are strange - The Doors   ::

----------


## Skerries

Is it really so STRANGE? - The Smiths

----------


## sassylass

REALLY Like Girls - George Thorogood

----------


## Ricco

GIRL in a T shirt - ZZ Top  (Yo!)

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

GIRL Talk   -   Dave Edmunds

----------


## brokencross

Waiting for a GIRL like you.   Foreigner

----------


## pultneytooner

Right here *waiting* - Richard Marx

----------


## tisme

WAITING for the sun - The Doors

----------


## lassieinfife

Here comes the*  Sun*........ George  Harrison  ::

----------


## brokencross

I won't let the SUN go down on me........Nik Kershaw

----------


## Lindarabett

The SUN always shines on TV - Aha

----------


## candyfloss

Seasons in the SUN - westlife

----------


## RockChick84

Black Hole SUN - Sound Garden

----------


## sassylass

Long Cool Woman in a BLACK Dress - The Hollies

----------


## taylor.4

WOMAN in chains........Tears For Fears

----------


## Gleber2

You Don't Know what it's like to be a Woman

J.Fats

----------


## Billy Boy

just like a WOMAN....joe cocker

----------


## teuchter

when a man loves a WOMAN - Percy Sledge

----------


## Billy Boy

when you LOVE someone.....bryan adams

----------


## sassylass

SOMEONE to Watch Over Me - George Gershwin

----------


## tisme

All along the WATCHtower - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## candyfloss

Can't fight THE moonlight - Leann Rimes

----------


## Chobbersjnr

dancing in THE MOONLIGHT~~not toploader ::   ::   Fat Betty, no that's not it ermmmmmmmmmmmmmm, WAIT that's it THIN LIZZY

----------


## Billy Boy

DANCING in the streets - mick jagger / david bowie

----------


## pultneytooner

*Dancing* with myself - Billy Idol

----------


## Lavenderblue2

You make me feel like *Dancin*' - Leo Sayer

----------


## Billy Boy

DANCIN...chris isaak

----------


## pultneytooner

Come* dancing* - The kinks

----------


## Chobbersjnr

COME together~~The Beatles

----------


## Billy Boy

lets stay TOGETHER - al green

----------


## golach

Together again     Janet Jackson

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Stronger together - D Side

----------


## Billy Boy

STRONGER - gary barlow

----------


## golach

Stronger than that      Cliff Richard

----------


## pultneytooner

Harder, better, faster, *stronger* - Daft Punk

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Stronger than before - Olivia Newton John

----------


## Billy Boy

STRONGER...britney spears

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Stronger everyday - Jon B

----------


## pultneytooner

Love is *stronger* than pride - sadé

----------


## Billy Boy

STRONGER..suger babes

----------


## pultneytooner

love a little *stronger* - Diamond Rio

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Stronger than me - Amy Whitehouse

----------


## Billy Boy

bigger STRONGER.... coldplay

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Love Don't Come No Stronger - Jeffree

----------


## Billy Boy

paradise of LOVE...dj sammy

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Love* me do - Beatles

----------


## golach

Paradise City - Guns "N" Roses

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE is all around us...wet wet wet

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Nutbush City Limits - Ike & Tina Turner

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Woops sorry!

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> LOVE is all around us...wet wet wet


I LOVE you love   -  Gary Glitter (Unfortunately)

----------


## Billy Boy

because our LOVE is real - erasure

----------


## marksay

Love, Love, Love  -   Bobby Hebb

----------


## Billy Boy

a little LOVE..bryan adams

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I'll get by with a LITTLE help from my friends     -   The Beatles

----------


## Ricco

LITTLE Red Rooster - Rolling Stones

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

RED red wine  -  UB40

----------


## pultneytooner

Strawberry *wine* - Dixie chicks

----------


## marksay

STRAWBERRY fields forever  -  the beatles

----------


## Billy Boy

FIELDS of gold - sting

----------


## Ricco

FOREVER in love - sylver

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> FIELDS of gold - sting


 
GOLD - Spandau Ballet

----------


## phoenix

Band of GOLD...............cant remember  :Confused:

----------


## Marty McFly

One Man *Band*.............Leo Sayer

(Band of Gold was by Freda Payne!)

----------


## Billy Boy

ONE love - bob marley

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

You're the ONE that I want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John

----------


## Billy Boy

release THE pressure - leftfield

----------


## Marty McFly

RELEASE me..........Engelbert Humperdinck

----------


## pultneytooner

You shook *me* all night long *-* AC/DC

----------


## Billy Boy

take ME back to heaven - dj sammy

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

BACK for good  -   Take That

----------


## Billy Boy

bringing it BACK...jj cale

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

BACK on the chain gang - The Pretenders

----------


## pultneytooner

The chain - Fleetwood mac

----------


## Billy Boy

release THE pressure...leftfield

----------


## pultneytooner

Walking on *the* moon - The police

----------


## Billy Boy

WALKING in menmphis ...cher

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Walking back to happiness....Helen Shapiro

----------


## Tristan

> WALKING in memphis ...cher


 - Marc Cohn

----------


## Tristan

*Happiness* is a Warm Gun - The Beatles

----------


## Billy Boy

> - Marc Cohn


cher also sang it on her greatest hits album

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> cher also sang it on her greatest hits album


Cher also sang it on her greatest hits album............Cher ::   ::

----------


## pultneytooner

Janie's got a gun - Aerosmith

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Why does it always Rain on me....Travis

----------


## pultneytooner

> Why does it always Rain on me....Travis


November rain - Guns 'n' Roses....................classic

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Purple Rain.....Prince.........Ye caught me oot we're yer editing Pultneytooner ::   ::

----------


## Billy Boy

the RAIN song - led zeplin

----------


## pultneytooner

sorry cedric, I got confuzzled....
Take it to *the* limit - The Eagles

----------


## Billy Boy

we bring THE noise - scooter

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Bring it back.......Lil Wayne

----------


## Billy Boy

i wont BACK down...tom petty

----------


## Foxy

WONT talk about it - Billy Bragg

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Talk till you drop.......Zardoz

----------


## Billy Boy

TILL i die...bryan adams

----------


## Gleber2

Till there was you......B*eatles*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

With or without you.....U2

----------


## Sporran

A Horse WITH No Name - America

----------


## Elenna

WITHout a Song - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Your Song .........Elton John

----------


## unicorn

SONG 4 lovers liberty x

----------


## Billy Boy

logical SONG ..scooter

----------


## Elenna

SONG Sung Blue - Neil Diamond

----------


## unicorn

BLUE moon frank sinatra

----------


## Billy Boy

whole of the MOON ...THE WATER BOYS

----------


## Elenna

When the MOON Comes Over the Mountain - Kate Smith

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> logical SONG ..scooter


sorry but that was Super Tramp, the original, not this techno tripe of a cover ::   ::  

ANYHOO

rocky MOUNTAIN way~~Joe Walsh

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Over The Moon.....Spinheads

----------


## newpark

Darkside of the MOON - Pink Floyd

----------


## Chobbersjnr

roll OVER beethoven~~Chuck Berry

----------


## Sporran

Pale MOON Rising - John and Isaac Sutherland

( A brilliant song, brilliantly performed, BTW!  :Grin:  The vocals are wunderbar, and so are the guitars and drums!  ::  )

----------


## newpark

House of the RISING sun - Eagles

----------


## Chobbersjnr

the RISING~~Bruce Springsteen

----------


## newpark

Rising - Yoko ono

----------


## newpark

RISING out of the ashes - Warlord

----------


## Chobbersjnr

shapes OF things~~jeff beck+the yardbirds

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Things can only get better....D-Ream

----------


## newpark

BETTER alone - mEL c

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

You are not alone......Michael Jackson

----------


## Foxy

YOU stole the sun from my heart - Manic street preachers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Don't let the Sun go down on me........Elton john

----------


## willowbankbear

Sunshine on a rainy day- Zoe

----------


## Elenna

SUNSHINE on My Shoulders - John Denver

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> SUNSHINE on My Shoulders - John Denver


My Way.......Frank Sinatra

----------


## sapphire

MY best friends girl...The Knack

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Calendar Girl....Neil Sedaka

----------


## sapphire

Who's that GIRL   The eurythmics

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Material Girl.......Madonna

----------


## lassieinfife

*GIRL* you'll be a  woman soon ...........  neil  diamond

----------


## Chobbersjnr

take the A train~~Duke Ellington

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Last Train to Clarkesville....the Monkees

----------


## Big Jean

Long TRAIN Runnin' - Doobie Brothers

----------


## Betty

LONG Tall Sally - Beatles

----------


## Big Jean

As LONG as you love me - Backstreet Boys

----------


## Ricco

Me, Myself and I - Joan Armatrading

----------


## 2little2late

All by MYSELF.
Eric Carmen.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*ALL* you need is love - Beatles

----------


## Elenna

So I NEED You - 3 Doors Down

----------


## tisme

and I love you SO - perry como

----------


## candyfloss

YOU are not alone - Michael Jackson

----------


## pultneytooner

This is *not* a love song - The sex pistols

----------


## sapphire

Puppy LOVE    Donny Osmond  ( sorry always hated this song!!!)

----------


## pultneytooner

I *love* my car - Bill Pillmore

----------


## tisme

I LOVE to love - denise Charles

----------


## unicorn

every day I LOVE you less and less Kaiser Chiefs

----------


## candyfloss

I want it that way - Backstreet boys

----------


## Elenna

The WAY We Were - Barbara Streisand

----------


## Big Jean

The party's over - Nat King Cole

----------


## taylor.4

WE will rock you....... Five

----------


## tisme

WE belong together - Mariah Carey

----------


## unicorn

we BELONG pat benetar

----------


## pultneytooner

Somewhere I *belong* - Linkin Park

----------


## taylor.4

when will I be famous...... Bros

----------


## 2little2late

WHEN.
Showaddywaddy

----------


## taylor.4

WHEN you say nothing at all....Ronan Keating

----------


## 2little2late

SAY, say, say.
Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson.

----------


## taylor.4

don't SAY you love me....... Corrs

----------


## 2little2late

You DON'T have to SAY YOU LOVE ME.
Dusty Springfield.

----------


## taylor.4

DON'T stop me now......Queen

----------


## 2little2late

STOP.
Sam Brown.

----------


## Ricco

STOP, in the name of love - Diana Ross (or the Ronettes - can't be sure)

----------


## 2little2late

Game OF LOVE.
Wayne Fontana and the mindbenders.

----------


## unicorn

IN your eyes tarkan

----------


## Ricco

GAME, set and match - Wimbeldon Warblers



(sorry, couldn't stop myself - just skip over this one) ::

----------


## Gleber2

It's all in the Game.....Nat King Cole

----------


## 2little2late

Another brick IN THE wall.
Pink Floyd

----------


## supernova

Marlene on the WALL - Suzanne Vega

----------


## 2little2late

Off THE WALL.
Michael Jackson.

----------


## Elenna

We're OFF To See the Wizard - Judy Garland, et al

----------


## taylor.4

in THE air tonight......Phil Collins

----------


## Elenna

The AIR That I Breathe - The Hollies

----------


## pultneytooner

Castles in the *air* - Don Mclean

----------


## 2little2late

Something in THE AIR.
Thunderclap newman

----------


## willowbankbear

Airwave - Rank1

----------


## pultneytooner

Jet *Air*liner - Steve  Miller Band

----------


## pultneytooner

Leaving on a *jet* plane - John Denver

----------


## 2little2late

JET.
Paul McCartney and Wings.

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

JET Boy, Jet Girl  -  The Damned

----------


## 2little2late

> Living ON a prayer  -  Bon Jovi


 Looks like you were to slow. lol

----------


## pultneytooner

*Jet* boy *jet* girl - The Damned

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> Looks like you were to slow. lol


But the edit button is a wonderful invention   ::

----------


## 2little2late

Geisha BOYs and Temple GIRLs.
Heaven 17

----------


## candyfloss

GIRLS on film - Duran duran

----------


## 2little2late

GIRLS, girls, girls.
Sailor.

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Of all the GIRLS I've loved before - Julio Iglesias & Willie Nelson

----------


## phoenix

Fat Bottomed GIRLs..........Queen

----------


## Elenna

There's a Hole at the BOTTOM of the Sea - Traditional

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

SEA of love - The Adventures

----------


## unicorn

LOVE shack b52's

----------


## phoenix

The colour of my LOVE.......Celine Dion

----------


## Billy Boy

crazy little thing called LOVE - queen

----------


## Ricco

Wild THING - Troggs

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Born to be WILD - Steppenwolf

----------


## Billy Boy

walk on the WILD side - lou reed

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

WALK of life - Dire Straits

(boy you have to be quick on here!!!)

----------


## Billy Boy

LIFE on mars  - david bowie

----------


## Ricco

WALK right back ot me this minute - Everley Brothers

----------


## cmack

WALK - Pantera

----------


## Billy Boy

WALK on by - dionne warwick

----------


## Ricco

Dang!  You gotta be quick!  :Wink:

----------


## Elenna

WALK Like an Egyptian - The Bangles

----------


## cmack

> WALK of life - Dire Straits
> 
> (boy you have to be quick on here!!!)


bloomin right you do!

----------


## Billy Boy

LIKE a rolling stone - bob dylan

----------


## cmack

em, isnt the song called live forever?? or is there another one?

----------


## Billy Boy

> em, isnt the song called live forever?? or is there another one?


 oooops sorry trying to be to quick  ::

----------


## cmack

lol, o wel! supose il go with, 

dude looks LIKE a lady - aerosmith

----------


## Elenna

LADY in Red - Chris DeBurgh

----------


## cmack

red white and blue - lynyrd skynyrd

----------


## Billy Boy

BLUE monday - new order

----------


## Elenna

MONDAY Woman - BB King

----------


## Billy Boy

pretty WOMAN - roy orbison

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

WOMAN in love - Barbara Streisand

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> Monday MONDAY.......havent a clue...brain dead! Carpenters maybe?


The Mamas and the Papas?

----------


## Billy Boy

IN the air tonight - phil collins

----------


## phoenix

> The Mamas and the Papas?


Thanks again Blazing Sporran

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

DON'T be cruel --  Can't remember (but trying to rescue my last post which was too slow)

----------


## Billy Boy

DONT look back in anger - oasis

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> DON'T be cruel -- Can't remember (but trying to rescue my last post which was too slow)


It was Elvis  - D'Oh!!

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Dancing with tears IN my eyes - Ultravox

----------


## Billy Boy

DANCING queen - abba

----------


## porshiepoo

DANCING in the street - Mick Jagger I think  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

nights IN white satin - moody blues

----------


## bedlam

summer NIGHTS John travolta and Olivia Newton John

----------


## Billy Boy

SUMMER of 69 - bryan adams

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

SUMMER Holiday - Cliff Richard

----------


## unicorn

boys of SUMMER dj sammy

----------


## Billy Boy

bad BOYS - wham

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Wild BOYS - Duran Duran

----------


## Billy Boy

deuces are WILD - AEROSMITH

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

People ARE people - Depeche Mode

----------


## Billy Boy

common PEOPLE - paul young

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*People* gonna talk - James Hunter

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

PEOPLE get ready -- Bob Marley & The Wailers

----------


## Billy Boy

get READY - bon jovi

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Groovy *people* - Lou Rawls

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Gotta GET through this - Daniel Bedingfield

----------


## Billy Boy

THIS charming man - the smiths

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

MAN on the moon - REM

----------


## Billy Boy

meet ON the ledge - fairport convention

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Walking ON THE moon - Police

----------


## phoenix

Ill MEET you at midnight.......The Hollies?  ::

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Blue *moon* - Cliff Richard

----------


## Billy Boy

BLUE bayou - linda ronstadt

----------


## Billy Boy

ooops a think i'v lost the plot here sorry folks  ::

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I guess THAT's why they call it the BLUEs - Elton John

(Think I just rescued it!)

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Well I ask you - Eden kane

----------


## mccaugm

:Wink:  EASY lover - Phil Collins

----------


## Billy Boy

a dont need a LOVER - texas

----------


## sapphire

DON'T worry be happy ......Bobby Mcferrin

----------


## phoenix

DONT pay the ferryman..........Chris de Burgh

----------


## mccaugm

PAY the Devil -  Van Morrison

----------


## sapphire

DEVIL inside   ....INXS

----------


## Billy Boy

DEVIL woman - cliff richard

----------


## mccaugm

No WOMAN no Cry - Bob Marley

----------


## Billy Boy

CRY me a river..justin trousersnake

----------


## willowbankbear

Cry - godley & creme

----------


## Billy Boy

dont CRY for me argentina - madonna

----------


## phoenix

Just FOR you.......Lionel Ritchie

----------


## Billy Boy

she loves YOU - the beatles

----------


## candyfloss

YOU sexy thing - Hot chocolate

----------


## Billy Boy

i'm to SEXY - right said fred

----------


## candyfloss

I'M gonna be(500 miles) - Proclaimers

----------


## Billy Boy

heaven must BE missing an angel - annie lennox

----------


## phoenix

I believe in ANGELs........ABBA

----------


## Billy Boy

ANGELS...robbie williams

----------


## candyfloss

ANGEL eyes - Roxy music

----------


## Billy Boy

ANGEL baby - bay city rollers

----------


## candyfloss

Be my BABY - The ronettes

----------


## airdlass

Bye Bye BABY Bay City Rollers
(showing my age now)

----------


## Billy Boy

maybe BABY - buddy holly

----------


## sapphire

Sugar BABY Love   ....The Rubettes

----------


## Billy Boy

puppy LOVE - donny osmand

----------


## sapphire

And I LOVE you so   ...Don McLean

----------


## Billy Boy

something inside SO strong - averil levigne

----------


## airdlass

Living on LOVE - Alan Jackson

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE me tender - elvis

----------


## sapphire

Summer LOVE Sensation  ....Bay City Rollers

----------


## Billy Boy

SUMMER loving - john travolta olivia newton john

----------


## sapphire

LOVING you  ...Minnie Riperton

----------


## Billy Boy

i only want to be with YOU - dusty springfield

----------


## sapphire

YOU make me feel like dancing  ...Leo Sawyer or is it Sayer ?

----------


## Billy Boy

FEEL...robbie williams

----------


## sapphire

Come on FEEL the noise  ...Slade

----------


## Billy Boy

COME on come on...gary glitter

----------


## sapphire

COME back and stay  .....Paul Young

----------


## Billy Boy

baby COME back..billy rankin

----------


## willowbankbear

Be my baby---Ub40

----------


## Big Jean

Its gotta BE me - N SYNC

----------


## airdlass

IT'S a Heartache - Bonny Tyler

----------


## Marty McFly

*It's* Still Rock And Roll To Me......Billy Joel

----------


## airdlass

ROLL away the stone - Mott The Hoople

----------


## Marty McFly

Twistin' The Night *Away*.............Sam Cooke

----------


## Big Jean

Into the NIGHT - LOVE INC

----------


## airdlass

Because the NIGHT = Patti Smith

----------


## Big Jean

BECAUSE - Perry Como

----------


## Marty McFly

*Because* I Got High..........Afroman

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I am the walrus~~those scouser chappies

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I AM what I AM  - Gloria Gaynor

----------


## Sporran

I AM Woman - Helen Reddy

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Should I stay or should I go   -   The (very excellent) Clash

----------


## Betty

GO Now - Moody Blues

----------


## pultneytooner

Here and *now* - Luther Vandross

----------


## candyfloss

Nothings gonna stop us NOW - Starship

----------


## baggie boy

NOW that we found love - heavy d and the boyz

----------


## phoenix

Song for LOVE........Extreme


ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!!!!!!ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!!!!!!!!!ALLEZ LES BLEUS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## paris

love me tender.....Elvis the pelvis !

----------


## willowbankbear

Say you Love me- Fleetwood Mac

----------


## brokencross

SAY YOU, SAY ME..........Lionel Richie

----------


## candyfloss

Show ME heaven - Maria McKee(days of thunder film)

----------


## Billy Boy

knockin' on HEAVENS door......eric clapton

----------


## brokencross

I Hear You KNOCKIN'......Dave Edmunds

----------


## pultneytooner

Someone's *knocking* - Paul McCartney(wings)

----------


## Billy Boy

can't you hear me KNOCKING...rolling stones

----------


## 2little2late

I've never been to ME.
Charlene.

----------


## mccaugm

NEVER can say Goodbye - Jimi Sommerville

----------


## Ricco

Goodbye - Hootie and the Blowfish

----------


## Chobbersjnr

GOODBYE porkpie hat~~Jeff Beck, don't know who wrote it

----------


## Marty McFly

You Can Leave Your *Hat* On............Tom Jones

----------


## Chobbersjnr

You, Me & Eye~~Charlie Mingus

----------


## obiron

you and me song.......wannadaddies

----------


## candyfloss

YOU held the world in your arms -Ildewild

----------


## blondscot

All around the WORLD - Lisa Stansfield

----------


## Ricco

Rock AROUND the clock - Bill Halley and the Comets

----------


## Chobbersjnr

ROCK & roll~~led zeppelin

----------


## Gleber2

Roll over Beathoven Chuck Berry

----------


## jings00

move OVER - Janis Joplin

----------


## willowbankbear

Over & OVER - Madonna

----------


## phoenix

The party aint OVER yet.........Status Quo

----------


## candyfloss

PARTY fears two - Associates

----------


## pultneytooner

It's my *party* (and I'll cry if I want to) - Brenda Lee

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Unbreak MY heart  -  Toni Braxton

----------


## Billy Boy

achy breaky HEART - billy ray cyrus

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> achy breaky HEART - billy ray cyrus


Aaaaaaaarrrrgghhhhhh!!!!!


HEART of glass - Blondie

----------


## Billy Boy

HEART shaped box - nirvana

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Living in a BOX - Living in a box

----------


## Billy Boy

back IN black - ac/dc

----------


## Tristan

Piant it BLACK - Rolling Stones

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

BLACK is black - Baccarat

----------


## Billy Boy

BLACK dog...led zepp

----------


## connieb19

Bad DOG- Ted Hawkins

----------


## unicorn

BAD michael Jackson

----------


## unicorn

BAD boys Whitesnake

----------


## Billy Boy

BAD company..bad company

----------


## Sporran

BAD To The Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers

----------


## lassieinfife

*BAD*  moon rising. creedence clearwater  revival

----------


## unicorn

BAD day Daniel Powter

----------


## Billy Boy

a DAY in the life...the beatles

----------


## Sporran

Have A nice DAY - Bon Jovi

----------


## Billy Boy

HAVE it all....foo fighters

----------


## obiron

ALL the small things..........blink 182

----------


## Billy Boy

ALL along the watchtower...bob dylan

----------


## Sporran

ALONG Comes Mary - The Associaton

----------


## mccaugm

LIVING next door to Alice - Smokie

----------


## Billy Boy

welcome TO the jungle - guns & roses

----------


## Marty McFly

*Jungle* Rock.........Hank Mizell

----------


## Billy Boy

the ROCK...the who

----------


## Marty McFly

Kiss *the* Rain......Billie Myers

----------


## cmack

november rain - guns n roses

----------


## Chobbersjnr

purple RAIN~~Prince

----------


## willowbankbear

Singing in the Rain- Frank Sinatra

----------


## Chobbersjnr

dancing IN THE moonlight~~not thin lizzy, IE Toploader (washing machine)

----------


## unicorn

IN your eyes tarkan

----------


## willowbankbear

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## unicorn

DANCING in the street michael bolton

----------


## Marty McFly

*Dancing* On A Saturday Night..........Barry Blue!

----------


## unicorn

NIGHT swimming rem

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I bought A flat guitar tutor~~10CC

----------


## unicorn

I am the one and only chesney hawkes

----------


## Billy Boy

ONLY the lonley - roy orbison

----------


## unicorn

ONLY you TOTO

----------


## Chobbersjnr

YOU don't know me~~new riders of the purple sage

----------


## Billy Boy

KNOW your onion - the shins

----------


## unicorn

I KNOW Prince

----------


## Billy Boy

I am the walrus - the beatles

----------


## unicorn

THE right kind of wrong leann rimes

----------


## Billy Boy

that'll be THE day - buddy holly

----------


## unicorn

THE power snap

----------


## Billy Boy

THE song is over....the who

----------


## unicorn

THE devil went down to georgia the charlie daniels band

----------


## Chobbersjnr

friend of THE DEVIL~~The Grateful Dead

----------


## mccaugm

::  GEORGIA on my Mind - Ray Charles

----------


## unicorn

DEVIL inside INXS

----------


## Chobbersjnr

MY funny valentine~~some old (probably dead) jazz dude

----------


## unicorn

WOMAN    ok where did that come from?????

----------


## unicorn

VALENTINE belinda carlisle

----------


## Billy Boy

will you be my VALENTINE - vera lynn

----------


## unicorn

born to BE my baby bon jovi

----------


## Billy Boy

BE with me...the beach boys

----------


## unicorn

WITH or without you u2

----------


## Billy Boy

boy i need YOU  mariah carey

----------


## unicorn

when I NEED you celine dion

----------


## Billy Boy

I am the one - smashing pumpkins

----------


## unicorn

I am an illusion rob thomas

----------


## Sporran

I AM, I said - Neil Diamond

----------


## unicorn

all that I am rob thomas

----------


## Billy Boy

I  can see for miles - the who

----------


## unicorn

I remember damien rice

----------


## Sporran

ALL The Young Dudes - Mott The Hoople (David Bowie sang it later on)

----------


## Billy Boy

ALL along the watchtower - bob dylan

----------


## brokencross

"Riding ALONG on the crest of a wave"......Ralph Reader (or any Boy Scout)

----------


## Billy Boy

RIDING along in my automobile - chuck berry

----------


## hilly2

NO more I love You's - Annie Lennox

----------


## pultneytooner

*Love* me do - The Beatles

----------


## Billy Boy

somebody to LOVE - queen

----------


## pultneytooner

Don't you want *somebody* to love - The Boogie Pimps

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Don't you want Me.....Felix

----------


## unicorn

DON'T leave me this way the communards

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Is this the way to Amarillo.....Tony Christie

----------


## unicorn

all she wants TO do is dance don henley

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

All I Want is You....U2

----------


## lassieinfife

YOU are the sunshine ( of my  life) ::  ............ Stevie Wonder

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Sunshine Of Your Love~~The Cream

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Sunshine on Leith...The Proclaimers

----------


## dirdyweeker

SUNSHINE girl......Hermans Hermits

----------


## willowbankbear

Sunshine on a rainy day - Zoe

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Beautiful Day....U2

----------


## willowbankbear

Daydream believer - the Monkees

----------


## candyfloss

I have a DREAM - Abba

----------


## willowbankbear

Dreams- Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Jeid

Dreams - Van Halen

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Sweet Dreams.....Eurythmics

----------


## Jeid

Sweet Amber - Metallica

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Sweet home Alabama....Lynnard Synnard

----------


## willowbankbear

SWEET home alabama- unsure

----------


## Jeid

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica

----------


## airdlass

SWEET Little Mystery - Wet Wet Wet

----------


## Jeid

My Little Empire - Manic Street Preachers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Little by little...Oasis

----------


## Jeid

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

She Moves through the Fair......All About Eve

----------


## sapphire

SHE makes my day   ....Robert Palmer

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

day tripper........the beatles

----------


## sapphire

The DAY we went to Bangor   ..Fiddlers Dram ...I think!!!

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

We are the Champions....Queen

----------


## sapphire

WE ARE stardust  .... Flower kings


does this thread say more about our music tastes or our ages?

----------


## Jeid

We Can't Be Friends - American Hi-Fi

----------


## sapphire

A Little help from my FRIENDS  ...Joe Cocker

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

FROM me to you...The Beatles

----------


## Jeid

Lonely As You - Foo Fighters

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

You make me feel so young...Frank sinatra

----------


## Jeid

Kill The Old, Torture Their Young - Biffy Clyro

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Their coming to take you away,ha-ha-hee-hee.....Napoleon XIV

----------


## Jeid

That band have bad grammar. Should be They're

Anyway...

Coming Back To Life - Pink Floyd

----------


## Elenna

You Light Up My LIFE - Debbie Boone

----------


## Big Jean

How do YOU fall in love - Alabama

----------


## Tristan

LOVE the One You're With - Stephen Stills

----------


## brokencross

YOU'RE the one that I want...ooh..ooh..ooh.....Arthur Mullard and Hilda Baker

----------


## pultneytooner

*I** want* you bad - The Offspring

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

BAD Boys - Wham

----------


## Tristan

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood & The Destroyers

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Bad* - Michael Jackson

----------


## pultneytooner

The *bad* touch - The Bloodhound Gang

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

THE day before you came - Abba/Blancmange

----------


## Jeid

Hate This And I'll Love You - Muse

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I HATE myself for loving you - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts

----------


## brokencross

Me, Myself, I...........Joan Armatrading

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I want to break free - Queen

----------


## candyfloss

When love BREAKs down - Prefab sprout

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

LOVE love me do - The Beatles

----------


## RockChick84

*DO* You Have To Say The Words? - Bryan Adams

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

You don't HAVE TO SAY you love me - Dusty Springfield

----------


## Jeid

Best Of You - Foo Fighters

----------


## lassieinfife

Simply the * BEST*..... Tina  Turner

----------


## whooshjohnny

THE Crying Game - Roy Orbison

----------


## Jeid

Beating Around The Bush - AC\DC

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Jake THE Peg - Rolf Harris

----------


## Jeid

Kelly Watch The Stars - Air

----------


## Elenna

Paint the Sky With STARS - Enya

----------


## whooshjohnny

Stars - Simply Red

----------


## Elenna

Quiet Nights of Quiet STARS - Frank Sinatra

----------


## whooshjohnny

Best OF me - Bryan Adams

----------


## Gleber2

Tree of Life..... J.Fats

----------


## tisme

Walk of LIFE - Dire Straits

----------


## airdlass

Sultans OF Swing - Dire Straits

----------


## pultneytooner

Shades *of* Red - I & J Sutherland

----------


## willowbankbear

Swing low sweet chariot- England rugby team I think

----------


## mccaugm

CHARIOTs of Fire - Vangelis

----------


## Elenna

Ring of FIRE - Def Leppard

----------


## obiron

RING my bell........anita ward??

----------


## mccaugm

BELL bottom blues - Alma Cogan

----------


## supernova

Yer BLUES - The Beatles

----------


## rockchick

Shut up and play YER guitar - Frank Zappa

----------


## Sporran

While My GUITAR Gently Weeps - The Beatles (written by George Harrison)

----------


## willowbankbear

Guitarman - Steve Earle

----------


## Elenna

My MAN Medley - Donna Summer

----------


## obiron

MANeater...........nelly furtado

----------


## airdlass

Piano MAN - Billy Joel

----------


## obiron

rocket MAN...........elton john

----------


## rockchick

ROCKET Ride - Edguy

----------


## Billy Boy

ROCKET  88.....bill haley and his comets

----------


## rockchick

Pieces of EIGHT - Styx

----------


## pultneytooner

*Goodbye* to jane - Slade

----------


## Billy Boy

GOODBYE my lover...james blunt

----------


## mccaugm

MY LOVERs prayer - Otis Redding

----------


## rockchick

Cuz we've ended as LOVERS - Eric Clapton and Jeff Beck

----------


## 2little2late

Will we be LOVERS?
Deacon Blue

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVER boy...mariah carey

----------


## rockchick

We WILL Rock you - Queen

----------


## 2little2late

ROCK on
David Essex

----------


## rockchick

Smoke ON the Water - Deep Purple

----------


## mccaugm

ROCK ON brother -  Chequers

----------


## 2little2late

He aint heavy he's my BROTHER.
The Hollies

----------


## rockchick

Thank you BROTHER Ray - The Blues Band

----------


## 2little2late

YOU to me are everything.
The real thing.

----------


## rockchick

EVERYTHING under the Sun - Walker Brothers

----------


## 2little2late

THE SUN always shines on tv.
Aha

----------


## Billy Boy

THE  song is over..the who

----------


## 2little2late

SONG for whoever.
Beautiful south.

----------


## Billy Boy

FOR whom the bell tolls....metllica

----------


## 2little2late

FOR THE love of ivy.
Mamas and papas

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE me do ....the beatles

----------


## rockchick

The Holly and the IVY - Christmas song

----------


## Elenna

HOLLY Holy - Neil Diamond

----------


## Billy Boy

have a HOLLY jolly chrismas.....burl ives

----------


## pultneytooner

> have a HOLLY jolly chrismas.....burl ives


I'm dreaming of *a* white *christmas* - Bing Crosby

----------


## rockchick

Nights in WHITE Satin...The Moody blues

----------


## Ricco

Knights in WHITE satin - Moody Blues

----------


## Ricco

> Nights in WHITE Satin...The Moody blues


Snap, girl!  Dang - we're good!  ::

----------


## 2little2late

WHITE cliffs of dover.
Various.

----------


## Ricco

OK - Two KNIGHTS and Maidens - Crash Test Dummies

----------


## willowbankbear

SNAP- Rythym is a dancer :Wink:

----------


## 2little2late

> SNAP- Rythym is a dancer


Wrong way round mate. Thought it was the song title.

----------


## Ricco

> Wrong way round mate. Thought it was the song title.


It was.  lol :Grin:

----------


## rockchick

well that breaks the chain...good one!

----------


## pultneytooner

> WHITE cliffs of dover.
> Various.


*White* boy funk sucks - Nirvana

----------


## Billy Boy

WHITE room - cream

----------


## rockchick

A ROOM with a view - Richard Conrad

----------


## Billy Boy

WITH or without you....u2

----------


## 2little2late

WITHOUT YOU
Nillson

----------


## rockchick

YOU are the sunshine in my life - Ray Coniff

----------


## Billy Boy

WITHOUT you.....bad finger

----------


## pultneytooner

*You* make me feel like dancing - Leo Sayer

----------


## Billy Boy

DANCING queen....abba

----------


## rockchick

QUEEN of the night - Maggie Bell

----------


## airdlass

QUEEN of the Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris

----------


## Elenna

Killer QUEEN - Queen

----------


## 2little2late

QUEEN of the new year.
Deacon blue

----------


## rockchick

Brand NEW YEAR - Bottle Rockets

----------


## 2little2late

BRAND NEW key.
Melanie

----------


## pultneytooner

I've got a *brand new* combine harvester - The Wurzels

----------


## Elenna

Happy New YEAR - ABBA

----------


## candyfloss

BRAND NEW you - A1(i think )

----------


## 2little2late

Brand new combine harvester.
The Worzels.

----------


## rockchick

HARVESTER of sorrow - metallica

----------


## 2little2late

SORROW.
David Bowie.

----------


## krieve

our lady of *sorrow*s - my chemical romance

----------


## Elenna

King of SORROW - Sade

----------


## rockchick

How many TIMES can we say good-bye - Dionne Warwick

----------


## pultneytooner

If I was the king *of* the forest - The Cowardly Lion.........

----------


## rockchick

Maria in the FOREST - John Leafcutter

----------


## Tristan

How Do You Solve a Problem Like *Maria* - Rogers and Hamerstein

----------


## 2little2late

MARIA
Debbie Harry

----------


## Elenna

> MARIA
> Debbie Harry


Yay, you got one!  ::  

They Call the Wind Mariah - Clint Eastwood

----------


## rockchick

Ave MARIA - Bach

----------


## pultneytooner

*Maria* (I like it loud) - Scooter

----------


## blondscot

MARIA  his latest flame - Elvis

----------


## Elenna

Eternal FLAME - The Bangles

----------


## pultneytooner

Keeper of the *flame* - Nina Simone

----------


## blondscot

Under THE boardwalk - The Drifters

----------


## 2little2late

UNDER THE moon of love.
Showaddywaddy

----------


## pultneytooner

*Under* the bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## 2little2late

BRIDGE over troubled water,
Simon and Garfunkel.

----------


## rockchick

BRIDGE over troubled waters - simon and garfunkel

----------


## rockchick

Great minds think alike!

----------


## 2little2late

> Great minds think alike!


Who sang that song?  ::   ::

----------


## rockchick

> Who sang that song?


Simple minds?

----------


## Tristan

*Over* There.  Written by George M. Cohan

----------


## 2little2late

OVER the rainbow.
Judy Garland

----------


## rockchick

She's THE One - Robbie Williams

----------


## pultneytooner

*The* twelth of never - Nat King Cole

----------


## sapphire

Beautiful MARIA of my soul  .......Los Lobos

----------


## 2little2late

Think you're just a wee bit behind the rest of us. No offence.

----------


## sapphire

You can say that again    don't even ask me what happened....Ithink I forgot to refresh    Sorry!!!!!!

----------


## Elenna

It happened to me when th elist went on to another page adn I didnt realise...but it still works. You have OF in your title and it follows along....

----------


## pultneytooner

> Beautiful MARIA of my soul  .......Los Lobos


*Soul* Man - The blues brothers

----------


## 2little2late

MAN on the moon.
 REM

----------


## pultneytooner

Walking on the *moon* - The police

----------


## Tristan

MOON river - Henry Mancini

----------


## pultneytooner

*River* of dreams - Billy Joel

----------


## Tristan

*River*boat Fantasy - David Wilcox

----------


## Elenna

Old Man RIVER - Paul Robeson

----------


## 2little2late

RIVER deep mountain high
Ike and Tina Turner

----------


## Elenna

How DEEP Is Your Love - The Bee Gees

----------


## 2little2late

After the LOVE has gone.
Earth, wind and fire.

----------


## Big Jean

GONE fishin - Bing Crosby/Louis Armstrong

----------


## Elenna

Talking FISHING Blues - Woodie Guthrie

----------


## 2little2late

TALKING in your sleep.
Crystal Gayle

----------


## Elenna

We All SLEEP Alone - Cher

----------


## 2little2late

I think we're ALONE now.
Tiffany

----------


## Lindarabett

THINK for a minute - The House Martins

----------


## Elenna

THINK Twice - Celine Dion

----------


## 2little2late

I THINK I love you.
David Cassidy

----------


## Chobbersjnr

don't THINK twice~~Ron Zimmerman

----------


## 2little2late

DON'T go.
Yazoo

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Go now~~moodie blues

----------


## Big Jean

I will GO with you - Donna Summer

----------


## 2little2late

I can't GO for that (No can do).
Daryl Hall and John Oates

----------


## Big Jean

Come GO with me - Del Vikings

----------


## 2little2late

COME fly WITH ME.
Frank Sinatra

----------


## Big Jean

FLY me to the moon - Frank Sinatra

----------


## 2little2late

MOONlighting.
Leo Sayer

----------


## Big Jean

MOONshadow - Cat Stevens

----------


## souperman

Bark at the MOON... Ozzy & friends

----------


## Big Jean

MOON river - Andy Williams

----------


## Big Jean

Cry me a RIVER - Julie London

----------


## Fran

RIVER deep and mountain high...........Tina turner

----------


## cmack

in too DEEP - sum 41

----------


## Betty

DEEP Purple (the song, not the group) - done by many but I'm picking The Dominoes.  An oldie for sure!

----------


## Sporran

PURPLE Haze - Jimi Hendrix

----------


## brokencross

PURPLE Rain............Prince (or whatever he is formerly known as now)

----------


## Tristan

*Rain* On The Scarecrow
- John Cougar Mellencamp

----------


## brokencross

Rhythm of the RAIN......The Cascades

----------


## Tristan

The *Rhythm* Of The Heat =- Peter Gabriel

----------


## pultneytooner

Rhythm of life - Prodigy

----------


## brokencross

Singing to the song of LIFE......Mandy Moore

----------


## neepnipper

Your SONG - Elton John

----------


## lassieinfife

*SONG* sung  blue... Neil Diamond

----------


## candyfloss

BLUE suede shoes - Elvis

----------


## brokencross

Love is BLUE......Vicky Leandros

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

BLUE is the colour - Chelsea FC

----------


## brokencross

Colour Blind...........Darius ( I love me, who do you love) Danesh

----------


## mccaugm

COLOUR my life - M People ::

----------


## golach

Colourblind - Darius

----------


## Lavenderblue2

What colour is the wind - Charlie Landsborough  _Beautiful song_....

----------


## pink

Cold wind - Free rein

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

COLD as Christmas (in the middle of the year) - Elton John

----------


## RockChick84

In The COLD COLD Night - The White Stripes

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Paradise by THE dashboard light - Meat Loaf

----------


## pink

Get THE party started - pink

----------


## Elenna

Life o' the PARTY - Prince (or whatever he calls himself these days...)

----------


## pink

In this LIFE - westlife

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Caught IN the middle - A1

----------


## brokencross

Left of the MIDDLE........Natalie Imbruglia

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

LEFT outside alone - Anastacia

----------


## pink

You'll never be alone - Anastacia

----------


## brokencross

ALONE again, naturally........Gilbert O' Sullivan

----------


## pultneytooner

I walk *alone* - Green Day

----------


## pink

Blown it AGAIN - Daniel Bedingfield

----------


## airdlass

I Wish IT would Rain - Nanci Griffith

----------


## pink

November rain - Guns and roses

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

It might as well RAIN until September - Carole King

----------


## lassieinfife

*RAIN* drops keep  falling  on my  head...... sacha distel

----------


## pink

Wake me up when SEPTEMBER ends - Green Day

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Wake me up before you go-go....Wham ::   ::

----------


## Billy Boy

pieces of ME - ashlee simpson.

wham  cedric lol and you laughed at me wi cher ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Stand by me.....Ben.E.King

True Mrs Billy Boy....but at last ye've still got street cred. ::   ::

----------


## the charlatans

STAND and Deliver - Adam and the Ants

I'm painting my white line across ma face the now :Grin:

----------


## willowbankbear

STAND by yer man - tammy wynette

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Fanfare for the common MAN - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Common People......Pulp

Aye The Charlatans I can just see ye now!!!!! ::   ::

----------


## RockChick84

Voodoo People - The Prodigy

----------


## Billy Boy

shiney happy PEOPLE - R.E.M.

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

HAPPY talk - Captain Sensible

----------


## Billy Boy

TALK - coldplay

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

TALK talk - TALK TALK

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> TALK talk - TALK TALK


Sorry - this gives a few more options

I don't wanna TALK about it - Rod Stewart

----------


## Ricco

Talk of the Town - pretenders

----------


## Ricco

WANNA whole lotta love - Led Zep

----------


## RockChick84

Dirty Old TOWN - The Pogues

----------


## pink

Lets TALK about sex - - salt an pepper

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

OLD man river - Paul Robeson
Some of this is going TOO fast

----------


## Ricco

OLD man and me - Hootie and the Blowfish

----------


## Billy Boy

MAN overboard...blink 52

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

My OLD MAN's a dustman - Lonnie Donegan (?)

----------


## pink

Me an you an a dog named boo - lobo

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin

----------


## RockChick84

Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC

----------


## Ricco

DOGs of War pink floyd

----------


## RockChick84

WAR Pigs - Black Sabbath

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

WAR Baby - Tom Robinson

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Baby I love your way - Peter Frampton

----------


## Billy Boy

BABY blue..the beach boys

----------


## j4bberw0ck

BLUE bird-Robin Trower

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Blue* Bayou - Roy Orbison

----------


## j4bberw0ck

BLUE Guitar - Moody Blues

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Blue* Velvet - Bobby Vinton

----------


## j4bberw0ck

<edit> BLUE World - Moody Blues </edit>

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Velvet* tears of love - Toyah

----------


## RockChick84

Black Eyes Blue TEARS - Shania Twain

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Tears* of a clown - Smokey Robinson

----------


## brokencross

Death of a CLOWN......The Kinks

----------


## Billy Boy

ballad OF ole betsy - beach boys

----------


## riggerboy

land OF hope and dreams,   bruce springsteen

----------


## Sporran

LAND OF HOPE AND Glory - Music by Sir Edward Elgar, words added later by Arthur Christopher Benson

----------


## Billy Boy

GLORY days...bruce springstein

----------


## Sporran

These Are The DAYS Of Our Lives - Queen

----------


## airdlass

Summer OF 69 - Bryan Adams

----------


## pultneytooner

Boys *of* *summer* - Don Henley

----------


## Gleber2

The Boys     Shadows

----------


## Sporran

Beware Of THE BOYS - Jay-Z

----------


## Billy Boy

THE battle of evermore....led zepp

----------


## Sporran

Joshu Fit THE BATTLE - Elvis Presley

----------


## taylor.4

Your'e THE best thing......Style Council

----------


## pultneytooner

Simply *the best* - Tina Turner

----------


## airdlass

Recovering THE Satellites - Counting Crows

----------


## Billy Boy

THE real slim shadey - eminem

----------


## brokencross

The REAL thing.....Gwen Stefani

----------


## taylor.4

Your'e my BEST friend.......Queen

----------


## brokencross

You've got a FRIEND.........James Taylor

----------


## Billy Boy

A quick one while he's away - the who

----------


## taylor.4

ONE more night........Phil Collins

----------


## Billy Boy

ONE day...war of ages

----------


## pultneytooner

She's the *one* - Robbie Williams

----------


## 2little2late

You're THE ONE that I want.
Lohn Travolta and Olivia Newton John.

----------


## connieb19

THE Thong Song- sisqo   ::

----------


## pultneytooner

> THE Thong Song- sisqo


lol, wondered when you'd squeeze that in there.

*The* thummer of thixty Nine - Bwian Adams

----------


## obiron

summer loving...........olivia newton john and john travolta

----------


## 2little2late

LOVING you.
Minnie Ripperton

----------


## obiron

You've lost that LOVING feeling........righteous brothers

----------


## Billy Boy

love YOU inside out....the bee gees

----------


## obiron

she LOVEs you yeah yeah........the beatles

----------


## 2little2late

SHE.
Charles Aznavor

----------


## obiron

SHEs the one............robbie williams

----------


## 2little2late

THE ONE and only.
Chesney hawkes.

----------


## blondscot

There SHE goes - The La's

----------


## obiron

she drives me crazy.....fine young cannibals

----------


## phoenix

Its ONLY make believe..........Elvis?

----------


## Elenna

ONLY You - Enrique Iglesias

----------


## Elenna

Here Without YOU - 3 Doors Down

----------


## 2little2late

YOU make me feel brand new.
Stylisitics.

----------


## mccaugm

THERES no one quite like Grandma - St Winifreds School Choir

Starring the Shelly  from Coronation St...allegedly she leaves this week....

----------


## 2little2late

> THERES no one quite like Grandma - St Winifreds School Choir
> 
> Starring the Shelly  from Coronation St...allegedly she leaves this week....


??? Where's the link? Sorry.

----------


## Ricco

> ??? Where's the link? Sorry.


Previous page - Blondscot's posting.  Obviously a long way out of sync.  :Wink:

----------


## Ricco

I've got a BRAND new bicycle - er, um, was it Millie?

----------


## Billy Boy

GOT my mind set on you...james ray

----------


## krieve

Knowing me, Knowing *you -* ABBA :Wink:

----------


## 2little2late

When will YOU make my telephone ring.
Deacon blue

----------


## brokencross

TELEPHONE man.............Meri Wilson

----------


## Billy Boy

MAN on the moon - R.E.M

----------


## brokencross

Walking on the MOON.............the Police

----------


## Billy Boy

MOON river - andy williams

----------


## mccaugm

MOONshine Sally - Mud

----------


## pink

blue MOON -- Bob dylan

----------


## mccaugm

BLUE Bayou = Roy Orbison

----------


## Billy Boy

BLUE monday - new order

----------


## 2little2late

MONDAY, monday.
Mamas and papas

----------


## Billy Boy

just another manic MONDAY - bangles

----------


## 2little2late

JUST an illusion.
Imagination.

----------


## krieve

*just* like a pill - pink

----------


## 2little2late

Jagged little pill.
Allanis Morisette.

----------


## krieve

purple *pill -* D12 ft eminem :Grin:

----------


## 2little2late

PURPLE rain
Prince

----------


## mooncat

The PURPLE People Eater
Sheb Wooley

----------


## 2little2late

Shiny happy PEOPLE.
REM

----------


## krieve

all the lonely *people* - the beatles  ::

----------


## 2little2late

ALL THE young dudes.
Mott the hoople.

----------


## mooncat

ALL Along The Watchtower
Jimi Hendrix

----------


## 2little2late

ALL day and all of the night,
The kinks

----------


## pultneytooner

*Along* comes Mary - The Bloodhound Gang

----------


## mooncat

NIGHT Train
Kadoc

----------


## pultneytooner

A* night* to remember - Shalamar

----------


## krieve

one night stand - daniel powter

----------


## 2little2late

STAND and deliver.
Adam and the ants.

----------


## 2little2late

> Stand and deliver - Adam And The Ants


Are we good or are we good?  ::

----------


## 2little2late

STAND by your man.
Tammy Wynette

----------


## pultneytooner

> Are we good or are we good?


We're good pal but you are too quick for me lol.

Get Up *Stand* Up - Bob Marley And The Walers

----------


## 2little2late

UPtown top ranking.
Althea and Donna

----------


## pultneytooner

> UPtown top ranking.
> Althea and Donna


*Uptown* girl - Billy Joel

----------


## 2little2late

Chocolate GIRL.
Deacon blue

----------


## pultneytooner

*Barbie* Girl - Aqua .......... sorry I know I am sad but all I could think off lol.

----------


## 2little2late

GIRL I'm gonna miss you.
Milli Vanilli

----------


## Moira

Miss You Nights - Cliff Richard ::

----------


## pultneytooner

> Miss You Nights - Cliff Richard


Little *Miss* Can't Be Wrong - Spin Doctors

----------


## 2little2late

I was right and you were WRONG.
Deacon blue

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Fight for the RIGHT to party - The Beastie Boys

----------


## 2little2late

It's my PARTY.
Lesley Gore

----------


## pultneytooner

3 more posts 2little2late, and you join the exalted company of the 1KOrger :Grin: 
*Party* for 2 - Shania Twain

----------


## 2little2late

2 become 1.
Spice Girls. Sorry.  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Nothing compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

----------


## willowbankbear

It takes 2 - Tina Turner

----------


## Moira

2 little boys - Rolf Harris !

----------


## willowbankbear

wild BOYS - Duran Duran

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

WILD in the country - Bow Wow Wow

----------


## chiccool

country  ---  ronnie mcdowell

----------


## chiccool

country roads ---  james last

----------


## Elenna

A Little Bit COUNTRY, A Little Bit Rock and Roll - Donny adn Marie Osmond

----------


## chiccool

roads --- benita renn

----------


## willowbankbear

A LITTLE time - Beautiful South

----------


## chiccool

roads --- strangefolk

----------


## Elenna

> A LITTLE time - Beautiful South


Last of the Big TIME Spenders - Billy Joel

----------


## chiccool

roads --- joseph swidenbank

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Time after time - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## Moira

Sorry to interrupt the flow here - but I think Chiccool's record has stuck  :Wink:

----------


## Elenna

EveryTIME - Britney Spears

----------


## airdlass

EVERY Little thing she does is magic-The Police

----------


## Elenna

Do You Believe in MAGIC - The Lovin Spoonful

----------


## Moira

I'm a *believe*r - the Monkees

----------


## Elenna

Daydream BELIEVER - The Monkees  :Smile:

----------


## chiccool

my records have not stuck just a few people have not been following the songs ::

----------


## chiccool

If you look back over the last hour you will see :Frown:

----------


## Elenna

> my records have not stuck just a few people have not been following the songs


Ummm...sorry, dear, but its you that weren't following what others were posting. A thought, though...Were you using the Quick Reply box? I got caught out with that once, too, because it will keep showing your own posts continuing at the bottom of the page, when in fact everything has carried on to a _following_ page.

I always have to remind myself now when the page of posts looks long that someone may get in ahead of me and taken the thread along to another page.

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

> my records have not stuck just a few people have not been following the songs


Sorry chiccool - I think it was yourself who managed to lose the place after 'Country Roads' if I've read this right. Gotta be quick - or use that 'Edit' button!!  :Wink: 

Elenna - great minds or fools seldom differing????

----------


## chiccool

Last of the Big TIME Spenders - Billy Joel31 Minutes Ago 12:12 AMchiccoolroads --- strangefolk32 Minutes Ago 12:11 AMwillowbankbearA LITTLE time - Beautiful South32 Minutes Ago 12:11 AMchiccoolroads --- benita renn34 Minutes Ago 12:09 AMElennaA Little Bit COUNTRY, A Little Bit Rock and Roll - Donny adn Marie Osmond34 Minutes Ago 12:08 AMchiccoolcountry roads --- james last41 Minutes Ago 12:02 AMchiccoolcountry --- ronnie mcdowell42 Minutes Ago 12:01 AMtheres the proof

----------


## Elenna

> Elenna - great minds or fools seldom differing????


Perhaps Great Foolish Minds, Blazing Sporrans...?  :Wink:  HeeHee



Ok, I think we were last at:

Daydream BELIEVER - The Monkees

----------


## chiccool

look at the times :Frown:

----------


## Elenna

> Last of the Big TIME Spenders - Billy Joel31 Minutes Ago 12:12 AMchiccoolroads --- strangefolk32 Minutes Ago 12:11 AMwillowbankbearA LITTLE time - Beautiful South32 Minutes Ago 12:11 AMchiccoolroads --- benita renn34 Minutes Ago 12:09 AMElennaA Little Bit COUNTRY, A Little Bit Rock and Roll - Donny adn Marie Osmond34 Minutes Ago 12:08 AMchiccoolcountry roads --- james last41 Minutes Ago 12:02 AMchiccoolcountry --- ronnie mcdowell42 Minutes Ago 12:01 AMtheres the proof


Yes, I realise the order, but just exactly how does 'roads' follow 'A Little Bit Country, a Little Bit Rock and Roll' then how does your second 'roads' follow 'A Little Time', or your third 'roads' follow 'Last of the Big Time Spenders'? They were all responding to one another, and so were the posts that followed from there.

----------


## chiccool

look at the topic review and then look at the times

----------


## chiccool

I can put a song in and then find it does not match then have to change it, double checking before i replyed

----------


## chiccool

Thats what i mean they dont follow.

----------


## Elenna

I don't know what you're getting at about the times...times are irrelavent. It is the words (or if you're clever, part of the words) in the titles that have to match. Sometimes someone gets a post in before you and yours doesn't fit...in which case you might be able to edit, or need to delete. I'm afraid the three posts with the title of 'roads' *did not* follow the titles before them and so were not carried along.

The last valid title was:

Daydream BELIEVER - The Monkees

Can we continue from there, please.

----------


## chiccool

ok i give up but i,m sure that one post follows another time after time ! e.g. 7.00 7.01
poster after
song to song

----------


## Elenna

I have sent you a private messaage, chiccool  :Smile:

----------


## chiccool

MAKE IT PUBLIC ::

----------


## chiccool

If I Reply At 7.01 And Then Reply At 7.05 Then Thats Ok But If I Reply At 7.06 And Somebody Replyed At 7.04 Then They Would Be Next In Line
123
456
Does That Follow With The Times

----------


## Elenna

I have no objection to making anything I sent you public. What I have written to you is simply a listing of the order of the song titles explaining in more detail why what you posted did not follow along with the others. 

However, this thread is supposed to be for a game, not long explanations, so it was not appropriate to post it here.

----------


## chiccool

All my songs followed each other

----------


## acameron

> I don't know what you're getting at about the times...times are irrelavent. It is the words (or if you're clever, part of the words) in the titles that have to match. Sometimes someone gets a post in before you and yours doesn't fit...in which case you might be able to edit, or need to delete. I'm afraid the three posts with the title of 'roads' *did not* follow the titles before them and so were not carried along.
> 
> The last valid title was:
> 
> Daydream BELIEVER - The Monkees
> 
> Can we continue from there, please.


DAYDREAM in blue -- I Monster

----------


## Elenna

> All my songs followed each other


I think you have misunderstood how the game is supposed to work. From pultneytooners first post:

1. Post a song title using one or more words from *the previous posts* song title.

2. Include the name of the artist or band.

3. For clarity write the word being played in BOLD.


You are supposed to follow *THE* PREVIOUS POST, that is, the one just before yours, no matter who posted it. Not YOUR Previous post.

----------


## Big Jean

A new DAY has come - Celine Dion

----------


## Elenna

Day By DAY - Godspell

----------


## Big Jean

Better DAYs - Citizen King

----------


## Elenna

Had I Known You BETTER Then - Hall & Oates

----------


## Big Jean

I have always loved you - No Mercy

----------


## cmack

ALWAYS with me, ALWAYS with you - joe satriani

----------


## canuck

Live Like YOU Were Dying - Tim McGraw, son of baseball legend Tug McGraw

----------


## Sporran

In My Time Of DYING - Led Zeppelin

----------


## Betty

Walk LIKE an Egyptian - Bangles

Sorry, disregard this one!  Too late in posting.

----------


## Betty

TIME after TIME - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## Sporran

Feels Like The First TIME - Foreigner

----------


## brokencross

I LIKE it....Gerry and the Pacemakers

----------


## pultneytooner

*Like* a rolling stone - Bob Dylan

----------


## Ricco

STONE Cold Crazy - Queen

----------


## RockChick84

Crazy Crazy Nights - Kiss

----------


## golach

Crazy Otto Rag - Stargazers

----------


## Marty McFly

*Rag* Doll.....The Four Seasons

----------


## RockChick84

DOLL Parts - Hole

----------


## tisme

Living DOLL - Cliff Richard

----------


## Billy Boy

DOLL'S....primal scream

----------


## Tristan

The *Doll* House - PHIL OCHS

----------


## RockChick84

HOUSE of Fun - Madness

----------


## lassieinfife

*HOUSE* of the  rising  sun ................ animals

----------


## Gleber2

Paper Sun     Traffic

----------


## Marty McFly

*Paper* Roses.....Marie Osmond

----------


## cmack

ROSES for the dead - funeral for a friend

----------


## Marty McFly

When I'm *Dead* And Gone....McGuinness Flint

----------


## Billy Boy

DEAD ringer for love - meat loaf

----------


## Marty McFly

*Love* Hurts.......Nazareth

----------


## Billy Boy

everybody HURTS - R.E.M

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Love really HURTS without you - Billy Ocean

----------


## Billy Boy

lady LOVE - lou rowlds

----------


## 2little2late

LADY madonna.
The Beatles

----------


## airdlass

Three times a LADY - Commodores

----------


## 2little2late

Knock THREE TIMES.
Tony Orlando and Dawn

----------


## lassieinfife

even the bad *TIMES* are  good.............. tremeloes

----------


## Billy Boy

BAD company.....bad company

----------


## jings00

rock and ROLL damnation - ac/dc

----------


## 2little2late

ROCK n ROLL suicide.
David Bowie

----------


## jings00

SUICIDE blonde - inxs

----------


## lassieinfife

*ROLL* over  beethoven  ........... George Harrison [ beatles

----------


## 2little2late

Glad all OVER.
Dave Clark five

----------


## mccaugm

GLAD its ALL OVER - Captain Sensible (The Damned)

----------


## RockChick84

The Song Is OVER - The Who

----------


## 2little2late

SONG with no name.
Heaven 17

----------


## Billy Boy

the SONG is over - the who

----------


## 2little2late

Merry christmas, war is OVER.
Plastic ono band.

----------


## Billy Boy

WAR pigs - black sabbath

----------


## 2little2late

WAR baby.
Tom Robinson.

----------


## Billy Boy

baby BLUE - the beach boys

----------


## brokencross

BABY come back.......The Equals

----------


## Billy Boy

COME as you are - nirvana

----------


## brokencross

Especially for YOU.............Kylie and Jason

----------


## Billy Boy

cant get YOU out of my head - kylie

----------


## Sporran

A Rush Of Blood To The HEAD - Coldplay

----------


## Billy Boy

HEAD like a hole - nine inch nails

----------


## Sporran

Black HOLE Sun - Soundgarden

----------


## Billy Boy

BLACK sabbath - black sabbath

----------


## taylor.4

seasons in the SUN...... Westlife

----------


## Billy Boy

BLACK & white town - doves

----------


## brandy

you are my SUNshine by jimmi davies

----------


## pultneytooner

> you are my SUNshine by jimmi davies


*Sunshine* on a rainy day - Zoe

----------


## pultneytooner

Rainy days - Mary J Blige

----------


## Billy Boy

a DAY in the life - beatles

----------


## Chobbersjnr

LIFE is a minestrone--10CC

----------


## Billy Boy

LIFE on mars - david bowie

----------


## lassieinfife

song of * LIFE*  ...........mandy  moore

----------


## Elenna

Circle of LIFE - The Lion King

----------


## pultneytooner

Will the *circle* be unbroken - Johnny Cash

----------


## Billy Boy

CIRCLE and line - brad

----------


## pultneytooner

I walk the *line* - Johnny Cash

----------


## golach

*Line* up - Elastica

----------


## taylor.4

UP on the roof......Robson & Jerome

----------


## airdlass

Call me UP - Wings

----------


## Ricco

Up - Great Big Sea



Sorry, that probably isn't fair - I'll think of another.

----------


## mccaugm

CALL ME round....- Pilot....

P.S. don't you dare. I go to Scottish Slimmers LOL :Wink:

----------


## Ricco

Call me lightning - The Who

----------


## PhilR

Call Me - Blondie

----------


## Ricco

CALL MEand Answer - Bare Naked Ladies

----------


## pultneytooner

The *answer* lies within - Dream Theater

----------


## airdlass

ANSWER me - Barbara Dickson

----------


## Marty McFly

Do That To *Me* One More Time......Captain And Tennille

----------


## Billy Boy

the real ME...the who

----------


## Marty McFly

*Real* Gone Kid...........Deacon Blue

----------


## pink

The KIDS - eminem

----------


## Billy Boy

THE rockafeller skank...fatboy slim

----------


## blondscot

Stuck in THE middle with you - Stealers Wheel

----------


## neepnipper

STUCK on you - Lionel Richie

----------


## taylor.4

Crazy for YOU....... Let Loose

----------


## pultneytooner

She drives me *crazy* - Fine young cannibals

----------


## pultneytooner

*She* got the way to move me - Neil Diamond

----------


## mooncat

I like to MOVE it MOVE it

Reel 2 Reel

Featuring the Mad Stuntman..

----------


## pultneytooner

I like the way you *move* - Bodyrockers

----------


## taylor.4

IT ain't what you do it's the way that you do it.... Fun boy three

----------


## pultneytooner

Take the long *way* home - Supertramp

----------


## taylor.4

TAKE on me........ A-HA

----------


## pultneytooner

*Take* it on the run - Reo Speedwagon

----------


## Chobbersjnr

run~~pink floyd

----------


## willowbankbear

Band on the RUN- lindisfarne

----------


## Elenna

BAND of Gold - Freda Payne

----------


## chiccool

GOLD  --- prince

----------


## chiccool

GOLD --- Crystal Lewis

----------


## chiccool

GOLD DIGGER  --- Kanye West

----------


## cmack

ecstacy of GOLD - ennio morricone

----------


## chiccool

ECSTACY --- Nena

----------


## Big Jean

Fumbling Towards ECSTACY - Sarah McLachlan

----------


## Sporran

> Band on the RUN- lindisfarne


Huh??? That was by Paul McCartney and his band Wings, was it not?  ::

----------


## Sporran

> Fumbling Towards ECSTACY - Sarah McLachlan


Slouching TOWARDS Bethlehem - Joni Mitchell

----------


## Betty

O Little Town of BETHLEHEM - Most church choirs!

----------


## pultneytooner

*Town* called malice - The Jam

----------


## Ricco

> Huh??? That was by Paul McCartney and his band Wings, was it not?


Sure was - Linsifarne never did it as far as I know.  :Grin:

----------


## Ricco

TOWN without pity - Gene Pitney

----------


## neepnipper

Ghost TOWN - The Specials ( I think)

----------


## hotrod4

GHOST in the machine by the Police

----------


## RockChick84

Big MACHINE - Velvet Revolver

----------


## golach

MACHINE gun  - Commodores

----------


## tisme

Janie's got a GUN - aerosmith

----------


## Tristan

Happiness Is A Warm *Gun* - The Beatles (Lennon/McCartney)

----------


## pultneytooner

*Warm* summer night - The islay brothers

----------


## pultneytooner

*Warm* and tender love - Percy Sledge

----------


## neepnipper

LOVE me TENDER - Elvis

----------


## willowbankbear

[quote=Sporran]Huh??? That was by Paul McCartney and his band Wings, was it not?  :: [/quote

No idea,before my time.

LOVE me do- the Beatles

----------


## Lavenderblue2

All you need is LOVE - Beatles

----------


## willowbankbear

One LOVE- Stone Roses ::

----------


## jings00

tainted LOVE - Marylin Manson/Soft Cell

----------


## airdlass

I want LOVE - Elton John

----------


## jings00

let LOVE rule - Lenny Kravitz

----------


## Billy Boy

radar LOVE....golden earring

----------


## tisme

LOVE is like a butterfly - Dolly Parton

----------


## unicorn

LOVE me morandi

----------


## taylor.4

Don't say you LOVE me........The Corrs

----------


## RockChick84

DON'T Go Away - Oasis

----------


## tisme

DONT stop me now - Queen

----------


## Pepsi

Nothing going to STOP me now - Starship

----------


## Billy Boy

NOTHING else matters....metallica

----------


## lassieinfife

When you say *NOTHING* at  all ..... roanan keating

----------


## j4bberw0ck

ALL along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan (or Jimi Hendrix if you prefer :-)  )

----------


## cmack

Chuck Berry- Riding ALONG In My Automoblie

----------


## Sporran

She Loves MY AUTOMOBILE - ZZ Top

----------


## hotrod4

Donkey RIDING by fiddlers green

----------


## Elenna

Little Donkey - Vera Lynn (Christmas song)

----------


## Ricco

LITTLE deuce coupe - Beach  Boys

----------


## Sporran

Cherry, Cherry COUPE - Beach Boys

----------


## Elenna

CHERRY Pie - Sade

----------


## pultneytooner

Black horse and the *cherry* tree - KT Tunstall

----------


## Elenna

A HORSE With No Name - America

----------


## Sporran

Say My NAME - Destiny's Child

----------


## pultneytooner

Killing in the *name* - Rage Against The Machine

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Love calls you by your NAME - Leonard Cohen

----------


## taylor.4

LOVE you forever........Robson & Jerome

----------


## dirdyweeker

Stop in the name of LOVE....Diana Ross

----------


## j4bberw0ck

I'd LOVE to change the world- Ten Years After (getting old...)

----------


## brokencross

Everybody wants to rule the WORLD.............tears for fears

----------


## pultneytooner

I'd like *to* teach *the world* *to* sing - The new drifters

----------


## pultneytooner

It's the end of the *world* as we know it - R.E.M

----------


## tisme

END OF THE WORLD - Skeeter Davis

----------


## brokencross

The WORLD is not enough..........Garbage

----------


## obiron

harvest for the WORLD........christians

----------


## brokencross

WORLD..................Bee Gees

----------


## phoenix

Youre my WORLD............Cilla Black

----------


## tisme

WORLD shut your mouth - Julian Cope

----------


## obiron

world shut your mouth.........julian cope

----------


## brokencross

YOU'RE in my heart..........Rod Stewart

----------


## unicorn

HEART and soul T'PAU

----------


## lassieinfife

My  *HEART*  goes....  belinda  Carlisle

----------


## unicorn

listen to your HEART roxette

----------


## paris

HEART break hotel...elvis

----------


## unicorn

my HEART will go on celine dion

----------


## brokencross

Don't go breaking my HEART...........Elton John and Kiki Dee

----------


## obiron

hotel california.......eagles

----------


## obiron

california............phantom planet??

----------


## tisme

CALIFORNIA dreamin - Mamas n papas

----------


## Billy Boy

CALIFONIA calling....the beach boys

----------


## obiron

california girls.........beach boys

----------


## Foxy

CALIFORNIA man - Move

----------


## unicorn

GIRLS on film duran duran

----------


## Big Jean

GIRLS and boys - Good Charlotte

----------


## pultneytooner

*Girls* just wanna have fun - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## 2little2late

If I can't HAVE you.
Yvonne Elliman

----------


## unicorn

all that you HAVE is your soul tracy chapman

----------


## 2little2late

HAVE you ever seen the rain?
Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## unicorn

here comes the RAIN again eurythmics

----------


## 2little2late

Purple RAIN.
Prince.

----------


## willowbankbear

Singing in the RAIN - Sinatra

----------


## unicorn

keep SINGING mercyme

----------


## neepnipper

KEEP on loving you - Reo Speedwagon

----------


## 2little2late

KEEP ON running.
Spencer Davis group

----------


## Gleber2

You Keep Me Hanging On     Supremes

----------


## cmack

keep on rocking in the free world - niel young

----------


## 2little2late

FREE Nelson Mandela.
Special AKA

----------


## Pepsi

Gnarls Barkley - Free

----------


## 2little2late

FREE falling.
Tom Petty and the heartbreakers.

----------


## Gleber2

Falling in Love Again    Marlene Detriech.

----------


## 2little2late

What is LOVE?
Howard Jones.

----------


## unicorn

is this LOVE whitesnake?

----------


## 2little2late

IS THIS the way to Amarillo.
Tony Christie

----------


## lassieinfife

the *way*  you  make  me  feel ............. michael  jackson

----------


## Foxy

pour some sugar on ME - Def leppard

----------


## Gleber2

Sugar Sugar     The Archies

----------


## lassieinfife

*SUGAR* and  spice and all things  nice ........... the searchers

----------


## Foxy

SUGAR mice - Marillion

----------


## lassieinfife

three blind *mice* ............... trad  nursery  rhyme

----------


## willowbankbear

THREE is family-Dana Dawson

----------


## Gleber2

Three Steps To Heaven........Eddie Cochrane

----------


## nikki

knocking on heavens door

----------


## dirdyweeker

I hear you KNOCKING....Dave Edmunds

----------


## Elenna

KNOCK Three times - Tony Orlando and Dawn

----------


## dirdyweeker

THREE times a lady.....Lionel Ritchie

----------


## 2little2late

TIMES they are a changing.
Bob Dylan

----------


## Elenna

TIME in a Bottle - Jim Croce

----------


## lassieinfife

message in a *BOTTLE*.............. Police

----------


## Elenna

I Send a MESSAGE - INXS

----------


## 2little2late

A MESSAGE to you rudy.
The specials.

----------


## Elenna

RUDY Rude Boy - Los Fastidios

----------


## Gleber2

My Boy Lollipop......Millie

----------


## airdlass

Exciteable BOY - Warren Zevon

----------


## Chobbersjnr

BOY meets planet~~Nick Harper

----------


## Sporran

The BOYs Of Summer - Don Henley

----------


## Betty

The BOYS Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy

----------


## brokencross

Down TOWN.............Petula Clarke

----------


## cullbucket

Sorry if this one has been done before but I'm not reading 88 pages of song titles...

Dirty Old DOWN - the Pogsue

----------


## squidge

Down deep inside - Donna summer

----------


## lassieinfife

River*  DEEP*  mountain high .... Tina  Turner

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Down by the RIVER - Neil Young

----------


## neepnipper

Tie me kangaroo DOWN - Rolf Harris

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Don't let it bring you DOWN - Neil Young :-)

----------


## golach

Down Yonder - Johnny & The Hurricanes

----------


## airdlass

You DON'T bring me flowers - Barbra Streisand

----------


## Billy Boy

FLOWER of scotland - the corries

----------


## airdlass

FLOWER of the west - Runrig

----------


## Billy Boy

how the WEST was won - levellers?

----------


## RockChick84

HOW To Be Dead - Snow Patrol

----------


## tisme

wanted,  DEAD or alive - Bon Jovi

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

WANTED - The Dooleys

----------


## j4bberw0ck

WANTED Man - Johnny Cash

----------


## Gleber2

Wanted Man.......Johnny Cash

----------


## Elenna

All I Ever WANTED - Santana

----------


## Elenna

Sorry Gleber2. I think our last ones came in within seconds of one another  :Smile: 

Now this one will show my age:

Doesn't Somebody Want to Be WANTED - The Partridge Family

----------


## Gleber2

Somebody to Love......Jefferson Airplane

----------


## Chobbersjnr

SOMEBODY help me~~Spencer Davis Group

----------


## Billy Boy

SOME might say - oasis

----------


## Gleber2

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me.......DUSTY

----------


## j4bberw0ck

LOVE that burns - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## pultneytooner

*Love* my baby - Robert Gordon & Danny Gatton

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE aint for keeping - the who

----------


## j4bberw0ck

I find your LOVE - Beth Neilson Chapman

----------


## Billy Boy

cant buy me LOVE - beatles

----------


## Ricco

> SOMEBODY help me~~Spencer Davis Group


Good grief, Chobbersjnr!  That's going WAY back, wow! ::

----------


## j4bberw0ck

You CAN'T lose what you ain't never had - Muddy Waters

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Ricco, I was born at the wrong time,

----------


## Billy Boy

NEVER to far - mariah carey

----------


## sapphire

NEVER gonna give you up ...Rick Astley

----------


## Billy Boy

NEVER forget you - mariah carey

----------


## j4bberw0ck

I will always love YOU - Dolly Parton (or Whitney "Howler" Houston) ::

----------


## sapphire

LOVE will tear us apart   ...Joy Division

----------


## lassieinfife

TEAR(S) of a clown. smokey  robinson and the  miracles... that  allowed?

----------


## j4bberw0ck

World without TEARS - Lucinda Williams  ::

----------


## 2little2late

TEARS are not enough.
ABC.

----------


## neepnipper

No more TEARS (ENOUGH is ENOUGH) - Donna Summer

----------


## 2little2late

NO MORE lonely nights.
Paul mcCartney

----------


## jings00

just another NIGHT - ian hunter

----------


## Gleber2

Another Saturday Night..... Drifters

----------


## Tristan

*Another* Brick in the Wall, Part II -  Pink Floyd

----------


## Lavenderblue2

*Another* time another place - Bryan Ferry

----------


## j4bberw0ck

All the TIME in the world - Beth Neilson Chapman

----------


## sapphire

TIME after TIME...Cyndi Lauper ... do I get double points for this one??

----------


## Gleber2

Time is on my Side.........Stones

----------


## airdlass

Thorn in my SIDE- Eurythmics

----------


## tisme

hold you IN my arms - Ray Lamontagne

----------


## obiron

hold tight.........dave dee dozy beaky mick and titch

----------


## sapphire

HOLD on tight   ...ELO

----------


## Marty McFly

*Hold* Me Tight.....The Beatles

----------


## sapphire

HOLD me now ..Thompson Twins

----------


## Marty McFly

Go *Now*......The Moody Blues

----------


## sapphire

Here I GO Again    ...Twiggy

----------


## Elenna

Falling In Love AGAIN - Billie Holliday

----------


## mooncat

LOVE Shack

B52s

----------


## sapphire

Crazy little thing called LOVE  ...Queen

----------


## j4bberw0ck

LOVE - Traffic  ::

----------


## dirdyweeker

LOVE is in the air.....John Paul Young

----------


## j4bberw0ck

The Great Gig IN the Sky - Pink Floyd  ::

----------


## phoenix

LOVE changes everything.......Michael Ball

----------


## Gleber2

Changes......Moby Grape

----------


## phoenix

Everything must CHANGE.........Paul Young 

is that allowed using change instead of changes?  ::

----------


## Carlo Gambino

EVERYTHING MUST go - Manic Street Preachers

----------


## airdlass

MUST you throw dirt in my face - The Louvin Brothers

----------


## brokencross

Let's FACE the music and dance..........Frank Sinatra

----------


## Billy Boy

LET'S dance....chris rea

----------


## airdlass

DANCE called America - Runrig

----------


## Gleber2

America     NICE

----------


## brokencross

AMERICA.........Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## Billy Boy

kids in AMERICA - kim wilde

----------


## sapphire

The KIDS are united  ....Sham 69

----------


## blondscot

Stuck in THE middle with you - Stealers Wheel

----------


## Foxy

rock THE night - Europe

----------


## airdlass

Because the NIGHT - Patti Smith

----------


## sapphire

All NIGHT long   ....Lionel Richie

----------


## scrabster boy

*LONG* AND WINDING ROAD  BEATELS (LENON & McCARTNEY)

TOMOROW IS JUST ANOTHER DAY  :Confused:

----------


## airdlass

Copperhead ROAD - Steve Earle

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Copperhead~~John Cippolina

----------


## Betty

HEAD Like a Hole (COPPER) - Nine Inch Nails
(Hope this is acceptable).

----------


## Margaret M.

Like a virgin -- Madonna.

----------


## candyfloss

Just LIKE jessie james - Cher

----------


## brokencross

JUST a little bit.............Gina G

----------


## j4bberw0ck

A Man Needs A Maid - Neil Young

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

When A MAN loves a woman - Percy Sledge

----------


## j4bberw0ck

The MAN Who Called Himself Jesus - The Strawbs

----------


## DOC ROCK

Jesus Loves Me But He Can't Stand You.   The Austin lounge lizaards

----------


## candyfloss

STAND by me - Percy Sledge

----------


## DOC ROCK

Pardon Me, I've Got Someone To Kill.  By Johnny Paycheck

----------


## phoenix

I Love you ........I'll KILL you........Enigma

----------


## DOC ROCK

You've Already Put Big Old Tears In My Eyes, Must You Throw Dirt In My Face. By the Louvin Brothers

----------


## DOC ROCK

You Done My Brain In. By Neil James Innes

----------


## dirdyweeker

The wonder of YOU.....Elvis Presley

----------


## j4bberw0ck

When THE Eagle Flies - Traffic

----------


## DOC ROCK

You Can't Roller Skate In A Buffalo Herd.  By Roger Miller

----------


## robglysen

You and me song - wannadies

----------


## brokencross

The Tractor Song............The Wurzels (Parody of Pushbike Song)

----------


## DOC ROCK

My Head Hurts, My Feet Stink, And I Don't Love Jesus. By Jimmy Buffet

----------


## phoenix

What weird song titles never heard of them before, quite glad I havent somehow!  :: 

HURT........J Cash

----------


## pultneytooner

Why does it *hurt* so much - Whitney Houston

----------


## DOC ROCK

Hurts so good. By John Mellencamp

----------


## tisme

let the GOOD times roll - the cars

----------


## DOC ROCK

*rock* '*n*' *roll. By Led Zeppelin*

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Don't Knock the Rock      Bill Haley

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I DON'T NEED NO DOCTOR New riders

----------


## DOC ROCK

Don't Squeeze My Sharmon.  By Carl Belew & Van Givens

----------


## dirdyweeker

DON'T stop the carnival....Jimmy Buffett

----------


## pultneytooner

Life is a *carnival* - The Band

----------


## Lavenderblue2

This is my* life* - Shirley Bassey

----------


## DOC ROCK

This White Circle on My Finger Means We're Through. By Kitty Wells

----------


## 2little2late

The CIRCLE of life.
Elton John.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

may the CIRCLE be unbroken~~erm just about everybody's done that one

----------


## Billy Boy

THE saga begins....(werid) al yankovic

----------


## DOC ROCK

I've Been Flushed From The Bathroom Of Your Heart. By Jack Clement

----------


## Billy Boy

HEART shaped box....nirvana

----------


## airdlass

HEART like a wheel - Linda Ronstadt

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Heart Of Stone~~rolling stones (I think) or was it Neil Young

----------


## Billy Boy

HEART of glass - blondie

----------


## Chobbersjnr

HEART of the city~~The Daintees

----------


## airdlass

Crescent CITY - Emmylou Harris

----------


## Chobbersjnr

100 mile high CITY~~Ocean Colour Scene

----------


## canuck

Sweet CITY Woman - The Stampeders

----------


## airdlass

Atlantic CITY - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## Billy Boy

something in the CITY - chicago

----------


## Gleber2

Something........Beatles

----------


## airdlass

SOMETHING's got a hold of my heart - Gene Pitney

----------


## Billy Boy

GOT my mind set on you - george harrison ( not roy orbison )

----------


## airdlass

Making your MIND up - Bucks Fizz

----------


## Billy Boy

the only way is UP....yazoo

----------


## neepnipper

My WAY - Frank Sinatra

----------


## willowbankbear

Go your own WAY - Fleetwood mac

----------


## candyfloss

On my WAY - Ronan Keating

----------


## sapphire

Walk this WAY   ...Aerosmith

----------


## candyfloss

WALK of life - Dire straits

----------


## sapphire

You are the sunshine of my LIFE   ....Stevie Wonder

----------


## Big Jean

You are my SUNSHINE - Gene Autry

----------


## sapphire

Ain't no SUNSHINE when she's gone     ....Bill Withers

----------


## candyfloss

NO ordinary love - Sade

----------


## willowbankbear

Ordinary world - Duran Duran

----------


## sapphire

A WORLD without Love  ..Peter and Gordon

----------


## candyfloss

A WORLD of our own - Westlife

----------


## sapphire

All over the WORLD  ..ELO

----------


## candyfloss

Roll OVER beethoven - E.L.O

----------


## willowbankbear

Rockin all over the WORLD- Status who

----------


## dirdyweeker

sing this ALL together................Rolling Stones

----------


## Sporran

Someone beat me to it!

----------


## candyfloss

THIS time - Bryan Adams

----------


## willowbankbear

All TOGETHER now - the Farm

----------


## brokencross

Happy TOGETHER.........The Turtles

----------


## DOC ROCK

All I Want From You. By Bobby Harden

----------


## DOC ROCK

All My Exes Live In Texas

----------


## Sporran

TEXAS Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan

----------


## brokencross

ALWAYS on my mind................Elvis

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ON the road again....Willie Nelson

----------


## airdlass

You win AGAIN -The  Beegees

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Praise YOU...Fatboy Slim

----------


## brokencross

YOU don't have to say you love me............Dusty Springfield

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SAY,SAY,SAY....Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney

----------


## dirdyweeker

SAY it with a kiss.....Billie Holliday

----------


## Foxy

KISS me honey honey, kiss me - Shirley Bassey

----------


## brokencross

HONEY............Bobby Goldsboro

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Wild honey....U2

----------


## brokencross

No Money No HONEY.....Beck

----------


## Big Jean

MONEY for nothing - Dire Straits

----------


## brokencross

NOTHING going to stop us now.................Starship

----------


## Foxy

NOTHING is real but the girl - Blondie

----------


## Big Jean

GIRL come running - Frankie Vallie and the 4 Seasons

----------


## brokencross

I'm not a GIRL not yet a woman.........Britney spears

----------


## Big Jean

WOMAN Tonight - America

----------


## brokencross

The way you look TONIGHT............Micheal Buble

----------


## willowbankbear

The Lion Sleeps TONIGHT-Again,Ive no idea?

----------


## brokencross

Satan never SLEEPS.................Enthroned

----------


## airdlass

NEVER going to give you up - Rick Astley

----------


## brokencross

UP UP and away.........the 5th Dimension

----------


## Chobbersjnr

roll AWAY the stone~~The Grateful Dead

----------


## Big Jean

ROLL With The Changes - REO Speedwagon

----------


## brokencross

Love CHANGES everything.............Micheal ball

----------


## Big Jean

CHANGES - David Bowie

----------


## Big Jean

or 
LOVE Gets Me Everytime -Shania Twain

----------


## Betty

TIME Of The Season - The Zombies

----------


## Tristan

*Season's* in the Sun - Terry Jack

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The SUN - Pink Floyd

----------


## pultneytooner

Who *controls* the media - Lower Class Brats

----------


## airdlass

WHO says you can't have it all - Alan Jackson

----------


## willowbankbear

WHO made who? - AcDc

----------


## jings00

WHO are you? - the who

----------


## Foxy

YOU drive me crazy - Shakin Stevens

----------


## mooncat

CRAZY 

Seal

----------


## DOC ROCK

Crazy train. By Ozzy

----------


## pultneytooner

Take the last *train* to clarksville - The Monkees

----------


## taylor.4

TAKE on me......A-AH

----------


## scrabster boy

*Take* on me ---aha*.*

*TOMOROW IS JUST ANOTHER DAY.*

----------


## Chobbersjnr

TAKE me to the river~~some soul singer??, I heard the commitments do it

----------


## Ricco

RIVER deep, mountain high - Animals

----------


## Big Jean

How DEEP Is Your Love - Bee Gees

----------


## Ricco

YOUR summer dream - Beach Boys

----------


## cmack

SUMMER of 69 - bryan adams

----------


## Big Jean

SUMMERTIME - - Artie Shaw

----------


## Ricco

In the SUMMERTIME - Mungo Jerry

----------


## Big Jean

In The Good Old SUMMERTIME  - ? ( many barbershop quartettes )

----------


## airdlass

This OLD heart of mine - Rod Stewart

----------


## Ricco

Deep in the HEART of Texas - can't remember who, lots I think

----------


## Chobbersjnr

DEEP as a mirror~~plastic food

----------


## Chobbersjnr

DEEP elum blues~~The Grateful Deid

----------


## jings00

same old BLUES - captain beefheart

----------


## jings00

return of the BLUES cowboy - joe strummer

----------


## airdlass

Big mouth BLUES - Gram Parsons

----------


## DOC ROCK

Cow Cow Blues.  By Charles "Cow Cow" Davenport

----------


## DOC ROCK

Cow Cow Boogie (Moo Moo My Love)
This one's been performed by everyone from The Judds to Mel Torme

----------


## DOC ROCK

Cow Cow Strut. By Barbara Chamberlin

----------


## DOC ROCK

Texas Strut. By Gary Moore

----------


## brokencross

Yellow Rose of TEXAS............Gene Autry

----------


## mooncat

YELLOW

Cold PLay

----------


## brokencross

Mellow YELLOW.......................Donovan

----------


## airdlass

Big YELLOW Taxi - Joni Mitchell

----------


## pultneytooner

*Big* In Japan - Ultravox

----------


## Chobbersjnr

the BIG dig~~Captain Beefhart

----------


## dirdyweeker

I'd like to teach THE world to sing....New Seekers

----------


## brokencross

You gotta DIG a little deeper.........Doyle lawson & Quicksilver                   OOOOps dirdyweeker beat me to it......... sorry

----------


## Big Jean

TEACH Your Children - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

----------


## brokencross

Little CHILDREN.............Billy J Kramer

----------


## Big Jean

LITTLE Lies - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## dirdyweeker

LITTLE arrows.....Leapy Lee

----------


## pultneytooner

*Little* by* Little* - Oasis

----------


## airdlass

Every LITTLE thing - Carlene Carter

----------


## brokencross

A LITTLE bit me a LITTLE bit you................The Monkees

----------


## dirdyweeker

Baby I'm a want YOU.......Bread

----------


## brokencross

Something about the way YOU look.............Elton John

----------


## Sporran

YOU will always be my BABY - Mariah Carey

----------


## brokencross

ALWAYS and forever...................Heatwave

----------


## obiron

ALWAYS on my mind..........elvis

----------


## DOC ROCK

Jealous Mind by Alvin Stardust

----------


## Sporran

JEALOUS Loving Heart - Johnny Cash

----------


## obiron

JEALOUS guy......john lennon

----------


## DOC ROCK

Jealous Heart

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Cross my *heart* - Billy Fury

----------


## obiron

heart of glass..........blondie

----------


## DOC ROCK

Guess My Eyes Were Bigger Than My Heart.
Written by Liz Anderson

----------


## obiron

what do you wanna make those EYES at me for.....shakin stevens

----------


## Billy Boy

MAKE it happen..mariah carey

----------


## obiron

its only MAKE believe........conway twitty

----------


## brokencross

I BELIEVE......The Bachelors

----------


## Billy Boy

i BELIEVE ..elvis pelvis

----------


## Foxy

The land of make BELIEVE - Bucks Fizz

----------


## brokencross

I BELIEVE in You.............Don Williams

----------


## brokencross

I BELIEVE in angels...........................ABBA

----------


## Chobbersjnr

ANGELS~~that dude that was in take that

----------


## dirdyweeker

> ANGELS~~that dude that was in take that


Robbie Williams?

You made it to the 2,000th post!

----------


## Billy Boy

> ANGELS~~that dude that was in take that


blue ANGEL...roy orbison

----------


## neepnipper

True BLUE - Madonna

----------


## Billy Boy

BLUE day tomorrow..vernon taylor

----------


## chiccool

BLUE monday new order

----------


## Chobbersjnr

kind of BLUE~~miles davis

----------


## chiccool

special KIND of love dina carrol

----------


## chiccool

LOVE is all around --- wet wet wet

----------


## chiccool

all AROUND the world --- lisa stansfield

----------


## robglysen

WORLD eater - Bolt thrower

----------


## Gleber2

Purple People Eater.....Don Lang perhaps

----------


## chiccool

PURPLE rain --- prince

----------


## chiccool

singing in the RAIN  --- betty  johnson

----------


## Chobbersjnr

box of RAIN~~the grateful dead

----------


## Gleber2

What have they done to the Rain.........Searchers

----------


## dirdyweeker

RAIN drops keep falling on my head..............Manic Street Preachers

----------


## chiccool

FALLING down --- north sea story

----------


## chiccool

the snow is FALLING --- ray charles

----------


## dirdyweeker

can't help FALLING in love with you........Elvis

----------


## chiccool

CAN,T help myself --- johnny rivers

----------


## Big Jean

HELP Me Rhonda - Beach Boys

----------


## canuck

You Don't Bring ME Flowers - Neil Diamond

----------


## Sporran

Where have all the FLOWERS gone? - Pete Seeger

----------


## pultneytooner

Nothing but *flowers* - Talking Heads

----------


## neepnipper

NOTHING compares 2u - Sinead O'Conner

----------


## brokencross

NOTHING for NOTHING...............Billy Preston

----------


## golach

NOTHING comes easy...............Sandie Shaw

----------


## candyfloss

EASY lover - Phil Collins & somebody else who i can't remember

----------


## DOC ROCK

Easy Rider by Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

RIDERs on the storm - The Doors

----------


## pultneytooner

Riding the *storm* out  -Reo Speedwagon

----------


## cmack

STORM in a teacup - RHCP

----------


## flyfifer

"Stepping Out" - Joe Jackson

----------


## candyfloss

All OUT of love - know who it is but it just can't remember just now  :Frown:

----------


## sapphire

ALL cried OUT  ....Alison Moyet


Candyfloss I think you're looking for ,' Air Supply'

----------


## mooncat

Im coming OUT

Diana Ross

----------


## Buttercup

*OUT of time ~ Chris Farlowe*

----------


## Sporran

TIME in a Bottle - Jim Croce

----------


## Buttercup

Message in a Bottle ~ Police

----------


## brokencross

BOTTLE of wine............Tom Paxton

----------


## Billy Boy

red red WINE...ub40

----------


## Chobbersjnr

WINE WINE WINE~~Commander Cody

----------


## Buttercup

Little Old Wine Drinker Me ~ Dean Martin

----------


## brokencross

WINE and women..........The Bee Gees

----------


## Billy Boy

lips of WINE...larry hall

----------


## Buttercup

*Lucky Lips ~ Johnny Kidd and the Pirates*

----------


## celtchicky

wishing i was LUCKY - WET WET WET

----------


## brokencross

WISHING on a star................Rose Royce

----------


## Buttercup

*Wishin' and Hopin' ~ Merseybeats*

----------


## Billy Boy

i WISH i knew..the legends

----------


## Buttercup

*To KNOW him is to Love him ~ Teddy Bears*
*Sorry I made a boooob*

----------


## Buttercup

*A WISH Away ~ Wonder Stuff*

----------


## Billy Boy

i WISH i werent in love....jerry landis

----------


## Buttercup

*LOVE Letters in the Sand ~ Pat Boone*

----------


## obiron

love goes where my rosemary grows.....edison lighthouse

----------


## Billy Boy

blue songs of LOVE...johnnie honeycutt

----------


## Buttercup

*BLUE Velvet ~ Bobby Vinton*

----------


## Billy Boy

BLUE smoke...betty marie

----------


## brokencross

SMOKE gets in your eyes.............The Platters

----------


## Buttercup

*SMOKE on the Water ~ Deep Purple*

----------


## obiron

WATERloo.........abba

----------


## Buttercup

*WATERLOO Sunset ~ Kinks*

----------


## brokencross

Red sails in the SUNSET..........Nat King Cole

----------


## Buttercup

*SUNSET People ~ Donna Summer*

----------


## brokencross

PEOPLE.............Barbara Striesand

----------


## Chobbersjnr

PEOPLE are strange~~the doors

----------


## Buttercup

*PEOPLE are PEOPLE ~ Depeche Mode*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Purple people eater....The Move

----------


## Billy Boy

he won the PURPLE heart....jay herbie

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Purple rain....Prince

----------


## Buttercup

*RAIN, RAIN, RAIN ~ Frankie Laine*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Why does it always rain on me?....Travis

----------


## Buttercup

*ALWAYS on my Mind ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

MY MY MY Delilah!!!!....Tom Jones ::   ::

----------


## brokencross

My Ding-a-ling....................Chuck Berry

----------


## Buttercup

*MY Sweet Lord ~ George Harrison*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SWEET Little Mystery.....Wet Wet Wet

----------


## Buttercup

*Two LITTLE Boys ~ Rolf Harris*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Two hearts beat as one....U2

----------


## Buttercup

*ONE, Two, Three O'Leary ~ Des O'Connor*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

One.......u2

----------


## Buttercup

*ONE Day At A Time ~ Lena Martell*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The TIME Warp....Richard O'Brien

----------


## 2little2late

TIME after time.
Cindi Lauper

----------


## Buttercup

*AFTER All These Years ~ Foster & Allen*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Living Years...Mike and the Mechanics

----------


## taylor.4

THE sun ain't gonna shine anymore.....Robson & Jerome

----------


## neepnipper

Love SHINE a light - Katrina and the Waves

----------


## taylor.4

where is the LOVE......Mica Paris

----------


## Buttercup

*WHERE Do You Go To My Lovely ~ Peter Sarstedt*

----------


## Billy Boy

WHERE the streets have no name.....u2

----------


## taylor.4

WHERE did i go wrong......UB40

----------


## Buttercup

*The NAME of the Game ~ Abba*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Pride(In the NAME of love)....U2

----------


## taylor.4

you can't hurry LOVE........Phil Collins

----------


## 2little2late

The game of LOVE.
Wayne Fontana and the mindbenders.

----------


## Buttercup

*HURRY Up Harry ~ Sham 69*

----------


## mooncat

UP on the roof

The Drifters

----------


## lassieinfife

love  lifts us up where we  belong..... joe cocker

----------


## Buttercup

*It's UP To You ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## abalone

You Belong to me -Jo Stafford

----------


## Buttercup

*YOU Were Made For ME ~ Freddy & the Dreamers*

----------


## taylor.4

take ME home..........Phil Collins

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

TAKE on ME....A-ha

----------


## Buttercup

*Back HOME ~ England World Cup Squad *

----------


## chiccool

you keep me coming BACK ---   the brothers johhson

----------


## Buttercup

*KEEP On Running ~ Spencer Davis Group*

----------


## mooncat

COME BACK to what you know

Embrace

----------


## 2little2late

Baby come BACK.
The Equals

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

COME Together......The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*TOGETHER Again ~ Ray Charles*

----------


## 2little2late

TOGETHER forever.
Rick Astley. (Sorry folks)

----------


## Buttercup

*FOREVER In Blue Jeans ~ Neil Diamond*

----------


## chiccool

lets get TOGETHER ---kc and the sunshine band

----------


## Foxy

TOGETHER in electric dreams - Giorgio Moroder

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DREAMS....The Cranberries

----------


## Buttercup

*DREAMS of You ~ Ralph McTell*

----------


## 2little2late

Sweet DREAMS are made of this.
Eurythmics.

----------


## Buttercup

*Sweets For My SWEET ~ Searchers*

----------


## Elenna

Swing Low, SWEET Chariot - Traditional

----------


## Buttercup

*SWEET Caroline ~ Neil Diamond*

----------


## Elenna

Sweet Surrender - John Denver

----------


## Buttercup

*SWEET Talkin' Guy ~ Chiffons*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Jive TALKIN'......Bee Gee's

----------


## Buttercup

*See My Baby JIVE ~ Wizzard*

----------


## Big Jean

JIVE Turkey- Ohio Players

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Cold Turkey....John Lennon

----------


## Elenna

Baby Its COLD Outside - Ella Fitzgerald

----------


## Buttercup

*Come OUTSIDE ~ Mike Sarne*

----------


## Elenna

If Dreams COME True - Billie Holiday

----------


## Buttercup

*TRUE Love Ways ~ Buddy Holly*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

TRUE Blue......Madonna

----------


## Buttercup

*BLUE ~ Leann Rimes*

----------


## Elenna

Clear BLUE Skies - Crosby Stills Nash & Young

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Suede Shoes.....Elvis

----------


## Buttercup

*Soldier BLUE ~ Buffy Sainte-Marie*

----------


## Elenna

MY BLUE Heaven - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Buttercup

*Three Steps To Heaven ~ Eddie Cochran*

----------


## canuck

Knock THREE Times - Orlando, Tony and Daw

----------


## Buttercup

*KNOCK KNOCK Who's there? ~ Mary Hopkin*

----------


## dirdyweeker

KNOCK , knock who's there.....Mary Hopkins

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

THERE may be trouble ahead....Nat King Cole

----------


## dirdyweeker

Let it BE ....Beatles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Johnny BE Good......Chuck Berry

----------


## dirdyweeker

GOOD grief Christina......Chicory Tip

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

GOOD Golly Miss Molly....Little Richard

----------


## Chobbersjnr

GOOD Lovin'~~It's A Beautiful Day

----------


## Big Jean

GOOD Vibrations - Beach Boys

----------


## chiccool

GOOD day ~~~ the kinks

----------


## chiccool

the GOOD life ~~~ tony bennett

----------


## Big Jean

DAY In Day Out - David Bowie

----------


## Chobbersjnr

a DAY in the life~~The Fab 4

----------


## chiccool

LIFE or death ~~~ main one

----------


## chiccool

chromatic DEATH ~~~ anthrax

----------


## Chobbersjnr

(DEATH of a) rainforest~~Isaac Sutherland

----------


## Big Jean

Death on two legs - Queen

----------


## Sporran

LEGS - ZZ Top

----------


## airdlass

Hot LEGS - Rod Stewart

----------


## brokencross

HOT dog...................Elvis Presley

----------


## neepnipper

HOT in the City - Billy Idol

----------


## baggie boy

heaven is in the back seat of my cadillac - HOT chocolate

----------


## brokencross

Three steps to HEAVEN..............Showaddywaddy

----------


## golach

HEAVEN Help Us All......... Stevie Wonder

----------


## candyfloss

HEAVEN - Bryan Adams

----------


## phoenix

HEAVEN for everyone...........Queen

----------


## candyfloss

HEAVEN tonight - HIM

----------


## Buttercup

*TONIGHT In Tokyo ~ Sandie Shaw*

----------


## tisme

woman from TOKYO - Deep Purple

----------


## brokencross

TOKYO Drift.............the Fast and the Furious

----------


## tisme

TOKYO joe - Roxy Music

----------


## jings00

hey JOE - jimi hendrix

----------


## Ricco

HEY Jude - Beatles


(probably already done way back)

----------


## Chobbersjnr

HEY nineteen~~steely dan

----------


## Chobbersjnr

HEY HEY HEY HEY~~commander cody

----------


## Buttercup

*HEY Good Lookin' ~ Hank Williams*

----------


## Sporran

GOOD LOOKIN' Man - Leann Rimes

----------


## jings00

MAN of the world - peter green/fleetwood mac

----------


## jings00

rhymin' MAN - frank zappa

----------


## DOC ROCK

Man in black by Johnny Cash

----------


## brokencross

Paint it BLACK..............The Rolling Stones

----------


## DOC ROCK

It Only Takes One Bar (To Make A Prison)
by Tracy Lawrence (

----------


## obiron

IT only takes a minute...........take that

----------


## brokencross

MINUTE by MINUTE.................Dooby Brothers

----------


## cmack

little BY little - oasis

----------


## Sporran

Groove a LITTLE - T Rex

----------


## obiron

get into the groove...........madonna

----------


## dirdyweeker

I'm in THE mood for dancing.....Nolans

----------


## Buttercup

*Dancing Queen ~ Abba*

----------


## Big Jean

DANCE With My Father - Luther Vandros

----------


## Big Jean

Edited too quickly for me Canuk !  Lets try this one-  but I now have to wait !
DANCING In The Dark - Artie Shaw Orchestra

----------


## canuck

DANCING in the Street - Marvin Gaye  (sorry back there Big Jean)

----------


## Buttercup

*STREET Fighting Man ~ Rolling Stones*

----------


## Big Jean

Man In The Mirror - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

----------


## taylor.4

what makes a MAN.........Westlife

----------


## Buttercup

*The MAN From Laramie ~ Jimmy Young*

----------


## sapphire

The MAN with the child in his eyes   ...Kate Bush

----------


## Billy Boy

sweet CHILD of mine...gun's n rose's

----------


## brokencross

Sweets for my SWEET...........The searchers

----------


## airdlass

SWEET little Mystery - Wet Wet Wet

----------


## mooncat

2 LITTLE Boys

Rolf Harris

----------


## brokencross

It's a MYSTERY.............Toyah Wilcox  (oops beaten to it yet again)

----------


## Billy Boy

BOY i need you - mariah carey

----------


## brokencross

When I NEED YOU...................Leo sayer

----------


## sapphire

Do YOU really want to hurt me?   ...Culture Club

----------


## brokencross

You REALLY got me going.....the kinks

----------


## sapphire

YOU GOT it   ..Roy Orbison

----------


## Buttercup

*I GOT You Babe ~ Sonny & Cher*

----------


## sapphire

YOU don't have to say you love me   .....Dusty Springfield

----------


## brokencross

LOVE ME do.................the beatles

----------


## sapphire

Do you LOVE ME   ....Dave Clark Five

----------


## Buttercup

*ME And YOU And A Dog Named Boo ~ Lobo*

----------


## sapphire

A boy NAMED Sue    ...Johnny Cash

----------


## Buttercup

*SUE's Gotta Be Mine ~ Del Shannon*

----------


## Billy Boy

my aunt SUE...shorty bacon

----------


## Buttercup

*MY Coo-ca-choo ~ Alvin Stardust*

----------


## Billy Boy

i'm gonna quit MY crying...the lonesome drifter

----------


## Buttercup

*The CRYING Game ~ Dave Berry*

----------


## Billy Boy

i'm gonna to sit right down and CRY ...ELVIS PELVIS

----------


## Buttercup

*DOWN Town ~ Petula Clark*

----------


## Billy Boy

i'm the loneliest guy in TOWN...milton beasley

----------


## Buttercup

*A TOWN Without Pity ~ Gene Pitney*

----------


## Gleber2

Dirty Old Town Pogues

----------


## Buttercup

*My OLD Man's A Dustman ~ Lonnie Donegan*

----------


## Billy Boy

i know a OLD lady...bob riley

----------


## neepnipper

MY oh MY - Slade

----------


## Buttercup

*My Ding a Ling ~ Chuck Berry*

----------


## Gleber2

My Way.....Sinatra

----------


## Billy Boy

you changed MY hole life into a song...jesse rodgers

----------


## Buttercup

*Ying Tong SONG ~ Goons*

----------


## Gleber2

Song for the World J.Fats

----------


## Billy Boy

big big WORLD...gail collins

----------


## Buttercup

*A WORLD Without Love ~ Peter & Gordon*

----------


## Kenn

Love,love me do  The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*DO You Want To Know A Secret ~ Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas*

----------


## pultneytooner

My baby's got a *secret* - Madonna

----------


## Buttercup

*Maybe BABY ~ Buddy Holly*

----------


## Lolabelle

She's my *baby ~* Johnny O'Keefe. Aust.

----------


## phoenix

BABY love...........The Supremes

----------


## 2little2late

Sugar BABY LOVE.
Rubettes.

----------


## Buttercup

*SUGAR SUGAR ~ The Archies*

----------


## 2little2late

Pour some SUGAR on me.
Def Leppard

----------


## Buttercup

*Brown Sugar ~ Rolling Stones*

----------


## 2little2late

BROWN eyed girl.
Van Morrison

----------


## Buttercup

*BROWN Girl In The Ring ~ Boney M*

----------


## 2little2late

Chocolate GIRL.
Deacon Blue

----------


## Buttercup

*Go Away Little GIRL ~ Mark Wynter*

----------


## Gleber2

Girl......Beatles

----------


## 2little2late

The GIRL is mine.
Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney.

----------


## Buttercup

*Working In A CoalMINE ~ Lee Dorsey*

----------


## 2little2late

Message IN A bottle.
The police.

----------


## dirdyweeker

when you're IN love with a beautiful woman.....Dr Hook

----------


## Buttercup

*BEAUTIFUL Sunday ~ Daniel Boone*

----------


## 2little2late

The most BEAUTIFUL girl in the world.
Prince,

----------


## Buttercup

*BEAUTIFUL Noise ~ Neil Diamond*

----------


## 2little2late

BEAUTIFUL boy(darling boy).
John Lennon.

----------


## Buttercup

*BOY's Cry ~ Eden Kane*

----------


## 2little2late

Big girls don't CRY.
Franki Valli and the four seasons.

----------


## Buttercup

*BIG Bad John ~ Jimmy Dean*

----------


## 2little2late

Jilted JOHN.
Jilted John.

----------


## Buttercup

*Dear JOHN ~ Status Quo*

----------


## 2little2late

JOHN I'm only dancing.
David Bowie.

----------


## Buttercup

*DANCING In The Street ~ Bowie & Jagger*

----------


## 2little2late

DANCING IN THE dark.
Bruce Springsteen.

----------


## Buttercup

*DARK Lady ~ Cher*

----------


## 2little2late

Lay LADY lay.
Bob Dylan.

----------


## Buttercup

*LADY Barbara ~ Herman's Hermits*

----------


## Ojibwa

Barbara Ann  -  The Beach Boys   ::

----------


## Big Jean

ANN Don't Go Runnin' - Tommy Overstreet

----------


## canuck

I DON'T want to have to marry you - Jim Ed Brown and Helen Corneleus

(I have been waiting for 2 days to find a place to insert this song. I don't even remember where I found it.  Maybe we should have another category for "horrible" song titles.)

----------


## Big Jean

Why DON'T You Do Right - Peggy Lee

----------


## pultneytooner

*You* spin me *right* round (like a record baby) - Dead Or Alive

----------


## Bingobabe

Stuck in the middle with *YOU-* Steelers wheel

----------


## Bingobabe

*YOU* to me are everything-the real thing

----------


## neepnipper

EVERYTHING I do I do it for YOU - Bryan Adams

----------


## golach

YOU my love........Frank Sinatra

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Goodbye MY LOVE - The Glitter Band

----------


## neepnipper

Farewell my summer LOVE - Michael Jackson

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I LOVE the way you love me - Boyzone

----------


## Buttercup

*WAY Of Life ~ Family Dogg*

----------


## tisme

MY way - sid vicious

----------


## Buttercup

*The WAY I Want To Touch You ~ Captain & Tannille*

----------


## tisme

TOUCH too much - AC/DC

----------


## Buttercup

*TOUCH me in the morning ~ Diana Ross*

----------


## neepnipper

The Slightest TOUCH - 5 Star

----------


## sapphire

Do You wanna TOUCH me   ......Gary Glitter  (I know ....  controversial this one!!!!)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Invisible Touch.....Phil Collins

----------


## Bingobabe

I *TOUCH* myself-DIVINYLS

----------


## sapphire

All by MYSELF    ( sniff ,sniff ) ...Eric Carmen

----------


## Carlo Gambino

ALL the young dudes- Bruce Dickinson

----------


## mooncat

ALL Along the watch tower

Jimi Hendrix

----------


## sapphire

AND I love you so   ...Don McLean

----------


## sapphire

sorry can't seem to delete last post

----------


## sapphire

Someone to WATCH over me    ...Rod Stewart

----------


## Buttercup

*WATCH me ~ Labi Siffre*

----------


## Bingobabe

*WATCH* the wind blow by-tim mcgraw

----------


## Buttercup

*BLOW away ~ George Harrison*

----------


## Bingobabe

*AWAY* from me-puddle of mudd

----------


## Buttercup

*Dance the night AWAY ~ The Mavericks*

----------


## Sporran

I Wanna DANCE With Somebody - Whitney Houston

----------


## Buttercup

*Save the last DANCE for me ~ Engelbert Humperdinck*

----------


## obiron

save your love..............renee and renato

----------


## Buttercup

*SAVE YOUR kisses for me ~ Brotherhood of Man*

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

KISSES sweeter than wine - Jimmie Rogers

----------


## Billy Boy

SWEET freedom..uriah heep

----------


## Buttercup

*FREEDOM come FREEDOM go ~ Fortunes*

----------


## brokencross

FREEDOM Fighters...........The music

----------


## Buttercup

*FREEDOM's prisoner ~ Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel*

----------


## Sporran

PRISONER of Love - Foreigner

----------


## Buttercup

*Everlasting LOVE ~ Love Affair*

----------


## brokencross

LOVE grows.......Eddison Lighthouse

----------


## Buttercup

*LOVE portion number 9 ~ Tygers of Pan Tang*

----------


## Ricco

LOVE machine - Uriah Heep

----------


## brokencross

Sex MACHINE.............James Brown

----------


## Buttercup

*SEX over the phone ~ Village People*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SEX bomb....Tom Jones ::   ::

----------


## Billy Boy

blood sugar SEX majik...red hot chill's

----------


## candyfloss

SUGAR were going down - Fall out boy

----------


## Billy Boy

little lump of SUGAR..scott mckay

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SUGAR mice....Marillion

----------


## Billy Boy

three blind MICE..roy drusk ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Colour Blind....Darius.... ::   ::

----------


## Billy Boy

BLIND blind....haskell may

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Love is BLINDness.....U2

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE realy hurts with out you..billy ocean

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Everybody HURTS.......R.E.M

----------


## jings00

EVERYBODY must get stoned - cypress hill

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

GET It On .....T.Rex

----------


## Bingobabe

Come *GET* to this-marvin gaye

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

THIS Ole' House....Shaky

----------


## Bingobabe

The *HOUSE* of rising sun-THE ANIMALS

----------


## Billy Boy

you can't see the SUN when your crying...eddie rearden

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Don't let the SUN go down on me....Roger Daltrey

----------


## Billy Boy

You've Turned *Down* The Lights, Bob Luman

----------


## Bingobabe

Anything but *DOWN-*SHERLY CROW-(THE QUEEN)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DOWN Under....Men at Work

----------


## Billy Boy

I Ain't Gonna Be Your Low *Down* Dog No More, Vince Everett *...*

----------


## Bingobabe

*UNDER* NEATH your clothes-shakira( sorry bit late)

----------


## Bingobabe

Turn the lights *DOWN* low-BOB MARLEY

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

TURN.....Travis

----------


## Bingobabe

*TURN* off the lights-NELLY FURTADO

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Baby when the lights go out....Five ::   ::

----------


## candyfloss

Like LIGHT to the flies - Trivium

----------


## Bingobabe

BABY can i hold you tonight-boyzone

----------


## pultneytooner

Tell me *baby* - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Tell me *baby* - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


HHHHHHHHHHHEEEEYYYYY BABY(Hooh....Hah!!!)......DJ Oatsie

----------


## Gleber2

Crazy Baby......Eclipse

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Crazy Little Thing Called Love.....Queen

----------


## mooncat

Swamp THING

The Grid

----------


## Bingobabe

Its a love *THING-*THE WHISPERS

----------


## Big Jean

Love Is A Sweet THING - Faith Hill

----------


## Sporran

SWEET Surrender - Sarah McLachlan

----------


## brokencross

SWEET Caroline...............Neil Diamond

----------


## neepnipper

SWEET dreams are made of this - Eurythmics

----------


## mooncat

DREAMS

Gabrielle

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

DREAM a little dream of me - The Mamas and The Papas

----------


## brokencross

I can DREAM about you........................Dan Hartman

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I CAN see clearly now - Johnny Nash

----------


## tisme

CAN the can - Susie Quatro

----------


## Saveman

THE Lady in Red - Chris de Burgh   ::

----------


## Buttercup

*LADY D'Arbanville ~ Cat Stevens*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Lady* madonna - Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*Strange LADY in town ~ Frankie Laine*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Strange* brew - Cream

----------


## sapphire

Is it so STRANGE    ...Elvis Presley

----------


## Buttercup

*STRANGE kind of woman ~ Deep Purple*

----------


## sapphire

WOMAN in love   ..Barbara Streisand

----------


## Buttercup

*Only LOVE can break your heart ~ Elkie Brooks*

----------


## brokencross

HEART Hammer .....Runrig

----------


## Billy Boy

*Hammer* & A Needle, Doye O'Dell

----------


## Buttercup

*NEEDLES and pins ~ Searchers*

----------


## brokencross

PINS and NEEDLES (in my heart)............Willie Nelson

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

AND the beat goes on - Whispers

----------


## celtchicky

PINS in it - human instinct

----------


## Buttercup

*IT's my Party ~ Altered Images*

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

PARTY hard - pulp

----------


## Billy Boy

There's A *Party* Going On, Wanda Jackson

----------


## Buttercup

*Garden PARTY ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## Billy Boy

The Willow *Garden*, Everly Brothers

----------


## Buttercup

*Rose GARDEN ~ Lynn Anderson*

----------


## Billy Boy

I Wish I Was Somebody's *Rose*, Arkie Shibley

----------


## Buttercup

*Say has anybody seen my sweet gypsy ROSE ~ Dawn*

----------


## Sporran

Kiss from a ROSE - Seal

----------


## Kittykat

The ROSE - Bette Middler

----------


## obiron

where the ROSE is sown.........big country

----------


## Buttercup

*The ROSE of Allendale ~ Corries*

----------


## airdlass

ROSE of my heart - Hugh Moffat

----------


## sapphire

My love is like a red red ROSE

----------


## coastown

paper roses----marie osmand

----------


## sapphire

PAPER in fire   ...John Cougar

----------


## coastown

Fire-arthur Brown

----------


## mooncat

FIREstarter

Prodigy

----------


## pultneytooner

We didn't start the *fire* - Billy Joel

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Fire....u2

----------


## 2little2late

Ring of FIRE.
Johnny Cash

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Ring Ring.....Abba

----------


## 2little2late

She wears my RING.
Solomon King.

----------


## Big Jean

SHE Believes In Me - Kenny Rogers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SHE Moves Through the Fair.....All About Eve

----------


## 2little2late

Scarborough FAIR.
Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## pultneytooner

*She* (Tous Les Visages de L'Amour) - Charles Aznavour

----------


## Big Jean

SHE Thinks I Still Care - George Jones

----------


## 2little2late

STILL.
The Commodores.

----------


## Big Jean

STILL Of The Night - Whitesnake

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

But I STILL Haven't found what I'm looking for.....The Chimes

----------


## Big Jean

WHAT Do You Do For Money Honey - AC/DC

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

MONEY for Nothing....Dire Straits

----------


## coastown

Money Money Money
Abba

----------


## Buttercup

*MONEY in my pocket ~ Dennis Brown*

----------


## 2little2late

Brass in POCKET.
Pretenders.

----------


## Buttercup

*POCKET Calculator ~ Kraftwerk*

----------


## 2little2late

Hand in my POCKET.
Allanis Morisette.

----------


## Buttercup

*HAND in glove ~ Sandie Shaw*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Cap in HAND.....The Proclaimers

----------


## Buttercup

*HAND a handkerchief to Helen ~ Susan Maughan*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I Want to hold your HAND....The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*Do you WANT to ~ Franz Ferdinand*

----------


## 2little2late

You can get it if you really WANT.
Jimmy Cliff

----------


## Buttercup

*GET back ~ Beatles*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Back to life...Soul II Soul

----------


## 2little2late

BACK to life.
soul ll soul

----------


## Buttercup

*Kissing in the BACK row of the movies ~ Drifters*

----------


## 2little2late

French KISSING in the USA.
Debbie Harry

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

To all THE Girls I've loved before....Julio Inglesias ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

*GIRLS school ~ Paul McCartney & Wings*

----------


## 2little2late

Some GIRLS.
Racy

----------


## Buttercup

*All american GIRLS ~ Sister Sledge*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

All The Small Things.....Blink 182

----------


## Buttercup

* ALL kinds of everything ~ Dana*

----------


## 2little2late

You to me are EVERYTHING.
The real thing

----------


## Buttercup

*I want TO break free ~ Queen*

----------


## 2little2late

TO know him is to love him.
The teddy bears.

----------


## Buttercup

*Crazy little thing called LOVE ~ Queen*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

CRAZY horses.....The Osmonds

----------


## Buttercup

*CRAZY ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## 2little2late

CRAZY for you.
Madonna

----------


## Buttercup

*CRAZY words CRAZY tune ~ Dorothy Provine*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Words....Bee Gees

----------


## Buttercup

*WORDS just get in the way ~ Richard Ashcroft*

----------


## 2little2late

GET back.
The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*GET off my cloud ~ Rolling Stones*

----------


## 2little2late

MY oh MY. 
Slade

----------


## Buttercup

*OH what a life ~ Gibson Brothers*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Oh me,Oh my......Lonnie Donnigan

----------


## 2little2late

MY Sharona.
The Knack

----------


## Buttercup

*oh MY soul ~ Little Richard*

----------


## coastown

My Sweet Lord--- John Lennon ?

----------


## Buttercup

*The air near MY fingers ~ The White Stripes*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

In the AIR tonight....Phil Collins

----------


## Buttercup

*TONIGHT I'm gonna love you all over ~ Four Tops*

----------


## 2little2late

TONIGHT, TONIGHT, TONIGHT.
Genesis
Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## candyfloss

SWEET little mystery - Wet wet wet

----------


## 2little2late

> SWEET little mystery - Wet wet wet


Looks like candyfloss never refreshed the page. Oh dear.  ::

----------


## Buttercup

> Looks like candyfloss never refreshed the page. Oh dear.


Think you'll find Candyfloss posted after your post but BEFORE you edited it :Wink:

----------


## Bingobabe

> SWEET little mystery - Wet wet wet


SWEETS for my sweet- searchers

----------


## 2little2late

> Think you'll find Candyfloss posted after your post but BEFORE you edited it


Oops. Sorry candyfloss my fault for confusing matters. Anyway where were we?

----------


## 2little2late

> SWEETS for my sweet- searchers


FOR your love,
The yardbirds.

----------


## candyfloss

LOVE me for a reason - Boyzone
 I was a bit lost there for a minute  ::

----------


## Kenn

Love.love me do    Beatles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Love Changes Everything....Michael Ball

----------


## 2little2late

CHANGES.
David Bowie

----------


## pultneytooner

Everything *changes* but you - Take that

----------


## Kenn

Love me tender Elvis

----------


## Buttercup

*One LOVE ~ Stone Roses*

----------


## Bingobabe

Best of my *LOVE*-THE EMOTIONS

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Simply the BEST....Tina Turner

----------


## Buttercup

*Your my BEST friend ~ Don Williams*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Best* thing that ever happened - Gladys Knight and the Pips

----------


## 2little2late

Together forEVER.
Rick Astley

----------


## Buttercup

*Stay TOGETHER for the kids ~ Blink 182*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

We're the Kids of America.....Kim Wilde

----------


## Bingobabe

> We're the Kids of America.....Kim Wilde


*we,re* leaving las vegas-sherly crow

----------


## 2little2late

LEAVING on a jet plane.
Peter, Paul and Mary

----------


## Buttercup

*Get ON top ~ Red Hot Chilli's*

----------


## 2little2late

GET it on.
T.rex

----------


## Buttercup

*GET up & jump ~ Red Hot Chilli's*

----------


## 2little2late

JUMP.
Van halen

----------


## Buttercup

*JUMP to the beat ~ Stacy Lattisaw*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Jump Jump....Kriss Kross

----------


## 2little2late

JUMP, for my love.
Pointer sisters.

----------


## Buttercup

*JUMP the gun ~ Three Degrees*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Man with the Golden GUN....Lulu

----------


## Buttercup

*GOLDEN touch ~ Razorlight*

----------


## 2little2late

Invisible TOUCH.
Genesis

----------


## Buttercup

*TOUCH too much ~ AC/DC*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Too much Monkey Business....Elvis

----------


## Big Jean

Too MUCH Of Nothing - Peter, Paul and Mary

----------


## canuck

NOTHING - music from A Chorus Line

----------


## canuck

NOTHING going on - Clawfinger

----------


## Big Jean

NOTHING Can Keep Me From You - Kiss

----------


## canuck

How can I KEEP from singing? - John Bell

----------


## Betty

SINGING The Blues - Guy Mitchell, Marty Robbins and others

----------


## Lolabelle

Blue Moon of Kentucky ~ Patsy Cline

----------


## brokencross

The BLUE ridge mountains of Virginia..............Laurel and hardy (Might actually be called Trail OF the Lonesome Pine)

----------


## bky

virginia plain by roxy music

----------


## pultneytooner

On a *Plain* - Nirvana

----------


## candyfloss

In A big country - Big Country

----------


## Buttercup

*Bright lights and COUNTRY music ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## Bingobabe

she,s gone *COUNTRY-*Alan jackson

----------


## Buttercup

*COUNTRY roads take me home ~ John Denver*

----------


## Bingobabe

*HOME-*Sherly crow

----------


## Bingobabe

Mama i,m coming *HOME-*ozzy osburne

----------


## Bingobabe

can i take you *HOME-*Jamie foxx

----------


## Bingobabe

Broken *HOME-*PAPA ROACH

----------


## Carlo Gambino

walking on BROKEN glass-Annie Lennox?

----------


## obiron

walking on sunshine........katrina and the waves

----------


## Billy Boy

Got No *Sunshine* In My Soul, Budd Albright

----------


## obiron

bring me sunshine........eric and ernie

----------


## Billy Boy

you are my SUNSHINE....don coats

----------


## obiron

Sunshine after the rain.....berrie/y

----------


## Billy Boy

Three Months Of *Rain*, The Vi Counts

----------


## canuck

Walking in the RAIN - Ben Adams

----------


## candyfloss

November RAIN - Guns n Roses

----------


## Billy Boy

Purple *Rain..... prince*

----------


## obiron

RAINing in my heart....buddy holly

----------


## Billy Boy

Baby My *Heart* .......The Crickets

----------


## taylor.4

open your HEART........Westlife

----------


## obiron

OPEN your mind .....usura

----------


## Billy Boy

My Eyes Are *Open....*Glen Glenn,

----------


## obiron

with my own EYES.....sash

----------


## Billy Boy

Close My *Eyes* Forever, Lita Ford

----------


## obiron

We close our eyes.....go west

----------


## sapphire

Bette Davis EYES  ... Kim Carnes

----------


## Billy Boy

My EYES Are Crying For You ...jewel and eddie

----------


## sapphire

Dancing with tears in my EYES   ....Ultravox

----------


## mooncat

DANCING Machine

MC Hammer..!!!

----------


## sapphire

DANCING in the dark   ....Bruce Springsteen

----------


## Billy Boy

*Dark* Lonely Street  Eddie Cochran,

----------


## Carlo Gambino

dancing in the STREETs _ Mick Jaggr & Davie Bowie

----------


## Billy Boy

Don't Cross Over To My Side Of The *Street*, Linda Brannon ·

----------


## Bingobabe

where the *STREET*s have no name-u2

----------


## mooncat

WHERE Love Is

Allison Limerick

----------


## Billy Boy

*love* On The Rocks -, Neil Diamond

----------


## Bingobabe

Crazy in *LOVE-*beyonce 2003

----------


## coastown

LOVE me tender
elvis presley

----------


## Bingobabe

i used to *LOVE* her-GUNS & ROSES

----------


## Billy Boy

*love* Really Hurts Without You -, Billy Ocean

----------


## coastown

LOVE lies
bon jovi

----------


## Bingobabe

I *LOVE* my chick-BUSTA RYMES

----------


## Billy Boy

My *Chick* Is Fine, Gus Backus  :Wink:

----------


## Bingobabe

I wish i was quier so i could get *CHICK*s-BLOODHOUND GANG

----------


## Buttercup

*I miss you ~ Blink 182*

----------


## pultneytooner

Little *miss* can't be wrong - Spindoctors

----------


## Buttercup

*Never BE Lonely ~ The Feeling*

----------


## pultneytooner

> *Never BE Lonely ~ The Feeling*


Only the *lonely* - Roy Orbison

----------


## Billy Boy

Why I'm So *Lonely*, Jimmy Donley

----------


## Buttercup

*Why Won't You Give Me Your Love? ~ The Zutons*

----------


## pultneytooner

> Why I'm So *Lonely*, Jimmy Donley


*Why* must I be a teenager in love? - Bobby Darin

----------


## Buttercup

*Fell in LOVE with a girl ~ The White Stripes*

----------


## Billy Boy

LOVE IS ALL AROUND -WET WET WET

----------


## Buttercup

*Where IS the LOVE ~ Black eyed peas*

----------


## Billy Boy

i just  called to say i LOVE you....stevie wonder

----------


## pultneytooner

*I* believe in a thing called *love* - The Darkness

----------


## Buttercup

*What I wanted ~ Nelly Furtado*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Wanted* dead or alive - Bon Jovi

----------


## Billy Boy

*Wanted*, Bow Wow

----------


## Buttercup

*All I ever WANTED ~ Santana*

----------


## Billy Boy

*...* I Want To Be *Wanted* , Brenda Lee

----------


## Buttercup

*I WANT you now ~ The Feeling*

----------


## mooncat

YOU and me song

The Wannadies

----------


## Buttercup

*Stuck with ME ~ Green Day*

----------


## sapphire

STUCK in the middle with you  ........Stealers wheel

----------


## Buttercup

*What YOU Waiting For ~ Gwen Stefani*

----------


## sapphire

WAITING for a girl like you   ...Foreigner

----------


## Buttercup

*Thank YOU ~ Jamelia*

----------


## sapphire

YOU were made for me   ...Freddie and the dreamers

----------


## Buttercup

*Somebody told ME ~ The Killers*

----------


## sapphire

SOMEBODY to love .....  Queen

----------


## Billy Boy

I Lost My Someone To *Somebody* Else, Rusty Wellington

----------


## sapphire

SOMEONE to watch over me  ...Nina Simone

----------


## Billy Boy

Cried *Over* You For The Last Time Last Night, Lew Williams,

----------


## sapphire

All CRIED out   ..Alison Moyet

----------


## candyfloss

ALL eyes on me - Goo goo dolls

----------


## Buttercup

*ALL you pretty girls ~ XTC*

----------


## candyfloss

PRETTY vacant - Public image ltd

----------


## Buttercup

*PRETTY Woman ~ Roy Orbison*

----------


## candyfloss

When a man loves a WOMAN - Michael Bolton

----------


## Buttercup

*My Woman, my woman, my wife ~ Marty Robbins*

----------


## candyfloss

When your in love with a beautiful WOMAN - Dr Hook

----------


## Buttercup

*BEAUTIFUL Sunday ~ Daniel Boone*

----------


## Gleber2

It's a Beautiful Day Today.......Moby Grape

----------


## Buttercup

*The most BEAUTIFUL girl in the world ~ Charlie Rich*

----------


## candyfloss

Brown eyed GIRL - Van Morrison

----------


## Buttercup

*Bobby's GIRL ~ Susan Maughan*

----------


## Bingobabe

Who,s that *girl-*madonna

----------


## Buttercup

*When the GIRL in your arms is the GIRL in your heart ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## Bingobabe

My *HEART* will go on-Celine dion

----------


## Buttercup

*Open up your HEART ~ Joan Regan*

----------


## Gleber2

HEARTbeat Buddy Holly

----------


## brokencross

Irish HEARTBEAT................Van Morrison

----------


## Big Jean

HEARTBEAT City - Cars

----------


## Fran

anyone who had a HEART.....cilla Black

----------


## Big Jean

HEART To Heart - Kenny Loggins

----------


## pultneytooner

Achy Breaky *heart* - Billy Ray Cyrus

----------


## Kaishowing

Bleeding *Heart* ~ Jimi Hendrix

----------


## unicorn

listen to your HEART roxette

----------


## Kaishowing

*Listen* To The Band ~ The Monkees

----------


## pultneytooner

*Listen* to the music - Doobie Brothers

----------


## brokencross

MUSIC was my first love...........John Miles

----------


## Bingobabe

*music-madonna*

----------


## brokencross

Sound of MUSIC.........Julie Andrews

----------


## Billy Boy

You Make It *Sound* So Easy, Melvin Endsley

----------


## brokencross

Help me MAKE It Through the Night..........Kris Kristofferson

----------


## Kaishowing

Break On *Through* ~ The Doors

----------


## Billy Boy

Don't *Break* My Heart, The Miller Bros

----------


## 2little2late

BREAK away,
Donna Summer

----------


## Billy Boy

I Just Got To Get *Away*, Johnny Ramistella

----------


## candyfloss

Girls JUST want to have fun - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## Buttercup

*JUST walking in the rain ~ Johnny Ray*

----------


## neepnipper

I can't stand the RAIN - Tina Turner

----------


## pultneytooner

Who'll stop *the rain*  - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Buttercup

*Bus STOP ~ Hollies*

----------


## Big Jean

STOP This Game - Cheap Trick

Just a song title - please do NOT stop the game !!

----------


## Buttercup

*GAMES people play ~ Joe South*

----------


## Big Jean

PLAY The Game - Queen

----------


## Buttercup

*I don't want to PLAY house ~ Tammy Wynette*

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

I'm Gonna Tear Your PLAY HOUSE Down - Paul Young

----------


## Buttercup

*This Old HOUSE ~ Shakin' Stevens*

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

Our HOUSE - Madness

----------


## Buttercup

*HOUSE on fire ~ Boomtown Rats*

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

*Walking ON Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves*

----------


## Buttercup

*WALKING in the air ~ Aled Jones*

----------


## Billy Boy

Love Must Be In The *Air*, Ray & Lindy · Starday

----------


## pultneytooner

*In the air* tonight - Phil Collins

----------


## golach

AIR we breath .....Alisha's Attic

----------


## Billy Boy

*Breath*, Faith Hill.

----------


## obiron

take my breath away.....berlin

----------


## pultneytooner

*Take* on me - Aha

----------


## candyfloss

The way you make ME feel - Ronan Keating

----------


## Kittykat

The way you make me feel ..... Michael Jackson

----------


## Billy Boy

Strange *Way*" by Firefall

----------


## Buttercup

*By the WAY ~ Red Hot Chilli Peppers*

----------


## Blazing Sporrans

*WAY On Down - Elvis*

----------


## Billy Boy

London Bridge is Falling *Down*

----------


## Buttercup

*WAY DOWN yonder in New Orleans ~ Freddy Cannon*

----------


## Billy Boy

City of *New Orleans*, Willie Nelson

----------


## Buttercup

*NEW world in the morning ~ Roger Whittaker*

----------


## neepnipper

NEW Song - Howard Jones

----------


## Buttercup

*NEW Years Day ~ U2*

----------


## Big Jean

oops sorry - I was slow on the keys !

DAY by day - Hooters

----------


## Buttercup

*WORDS ~ Bee Gees*

----------


## Bingobabe

These words- at beninfeild lassie daniels sister!!!

----------


## Buttercup

*THESE boots were made for walking ~ Nancy Sinatra*

----------


## Billy Boy

Desert *Boots*, The Vi-Kings

----------


## Big Jean

Honky Tonk BOOTS - Sammy Kershaw

----------


## airdlass

Whose bed have your BOOTS been under? - Shania Twain

----------


## Big Jean

UNDER My THumb - Rolling Stones

----------


## chiccool

UNDER attack -- abba

----------


## chiccool

down UNDER ---men at work

----------


## chiccool

UNDER the boardwalk --- the drifters

----------


## Big Jean

UNDER Pressure ( with Queen ) - David Bowie

----------


## pultneytooner

*Under* the moon of love - Showaddywaddy I think

----------


## Kaishowing

Trampled *under* foot ~ Led Zeppelin

----------


## pultneytooner

*Foot*loose - Kenny Loggins

----------


## brokencross

FOOTLOOSE and Fancy free............Rod Stewart

----------


## pultneytooner

Comeon *and* take a *free* ride - Jefferson Airplane

----------


## airdlass

TAKE on me - Aha

----------


## Kaishowing

Take Five ~ Dave Brubeck Quartet

----------


## pultneytooner

Mambo number *five* - Lou Bega

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Another NUMBER - The Cribs

----------


## airdlass

ANOTHER suitcase ANOTHER Hall - Elaine Paige and Barbara Dickson

----------


## brokencross

SUITCASE Song.................Nellie McKay

----------


## airdlass

SONG for Guy - Elton John

----------


## obiron

SONG 2........Blur

----------


## Buttercup

*Banana boat SONG ~ Harry Belafonte*

----------


## obiron

song for lovers......richard ashcroft

----------


## Buttercup

*A LOVER'S holiday ~ Change*

----------


## Ricco

Dreadlock HOLIDAY - 10cc

----------


## Buttercup

*Summer HOLIDAY ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## candyfloss

HOLIDAY - Madonna

----------


## Buttercup

*HOLIDAY in the sun ~ Sex Pistols*

----------


## candyfloss

Shes like THE wind - Patrick Swayze

----------


## Buttercup

*THE WIND beneath my wings ~ Lee Greenwood*

----------


## phoenix

Flying without WINGS.........Westlife

----------


## neepnipper

WITHOUT you - Nielson or Mariah Carey

----------


## taylor.4

miss YOU..........Westlife

----------


## sapphire

MISS YOU nights ...Cliff Richard

----------


## Big Jean

MISS Independent - Kelly Clarkson

----------


## sapphire

Dear MISS Lonely Hearts ...Phil Lynott

----------


## Big Jean

DEAR Mr. Fantasy - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

----------


## sapphire

( I'm always touched by your) presence DEAR  ....Blondie

----------


## Big Jean

DEAR John - Styx

----------


## Lolabelle

DEAR One ~ Del Shannon

----------


## Big Jean

ONE More Cup Of Coffee - Bob Dylan

----------


## brokencross

Money, Guns and COFFEE.............The Pogues

----------


## Lolabelle

Dont take your GUNS to town ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## neepnipper

TOWN called malice - The Jam

----------


## brokencross

Down TOWN..............Petula Clark

----------


## Lolabelle

Don't bring me DOWN ~ ELO

----------


## Bingobabe

*Down* at the resevior- the bluetones

----------


## phoenix

Kick me when Im DOWN...............Staus Quo

----------


## candyfloss

WHEN i'm dead and gone - McGuiness flint

----------


## pultneytooner

> WHEN i'm dead and gone - McGuiness flint


Wanted *dead* or alive - Bon Jovi

----------


## neepnipper

DEAD ringer for love - Meatloaf

----------


## Lolabelle

LOVE me do  ~  The Beatles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Love Machine.......Girls Aloud ::

----------


## Ricco

Silver MACHINE - Hawkwind

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Silver Dream MACHINE....David Essex.....yeh!!!

----------


## Ricco

DREAM Baby - Roy (the boy) Orbison

----------


## canuck

Dream - Everly Brothers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Dream On....Aerosmith

----------


## candyfloss

Moving ON up - M people

----------


## Billy Boy

I Guess I Better *Move* Along, Ray Smith

----------


## canuck

Get ALONG Little Dogie - Gene Watson

----------


## Billy Boy

I Wish I Was A *Little* Bit Younger.... Mitchell Torok

----------


## mooncat

I WISH I WAS A LITTLE BIT taller

Skilo

----------


## Buttercup

*A LITTLE BIT me, A LITTLE BIT you ~ Monkees*

----------


## brokencross

LITTLE Boxes.......................Pete Seeger

----------


## candyfloss

A LITTLE bit more - Dr Hook

----------


## brokencross

MORE like the movies.............Dr Hook (again)

----------


## Buttercup

*Saturday night at the MOVIES ~ Drifters*

----------


## Billy Boy

I Can't Wait 'Til *Saturday* Night, Billy Cox

----------


## brokencross

Help me make it through the NIGHT...........Gladys KNIGHT and the Pips

----------


## mooncat

HELP

The Beatles

----------


## brokencross

HELP Yourself...............Tom Jones

----------


## obiron

with a little help from my friends......the beatles

----------


## Billy Boy

Make *Friends*, Moon Mullican

----------


## Buttercup

*FRIENDS in low places ~ Garth Brooks*

----------


## sam

ooopsss to slow

----------


## sam

IN gods country - u2

----------


## Billy Boy

"*God* Save The Queen". sex pistols

----------


## sam

GOD save ireland - t d sullivan

----------


## Buttercup

*SAVE a prayer ~ Duran Duran*

----------


## Billy Boy

Young Girl's *Prayer*, Jackie De Shannon

----------


## sam

living on a PRAYER - bon jovi

----------


## Bingobabe

Just like a *PRAYER-*MADONNA

----------


## Buttercup

*JUST like Eddie ~ Heinz*

----------


## sam

"(Just Like) Starting Over" - John Lennon

----------


## Big Jean

OVER The Hills And Far Away - Led Zeppelin

----------


## sam

lets START all over - cameos

----------


## Buttercup

*Shakin' all OVER ~ Johnny Kidd & the Pirates*

----------


## brokencross

Let's start all OVER again........The Paragons

----------


## Carlo Gambino

START me up- Rolling Stones

----------


## Buttercup

*UP on the roof ~ Kenny Lynch*

----------


## Billy Boy

Rag *Roof* Roadster, Jim Foster

----------


## Buttercup

*ROOF top singing ~ New World*

----------


## Billy Boy

*Singing* The Blues, Johnny Burnette

----------


## Buttercup

*Bluebottle BLUES ~ Goons*

----------


## 2little2late

I guess that's why they call it the BLUES.
Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

*WHY do fools fall in love ~ Frankie Lymon & the Teenagers*

----------


## 2little2late

Ship of FOOLS.
Erasure

----------


## mooncat

FOOLS Gold 

The Stone Roses...!!! aka ( Rock Gods )

----------


## Big Jean

GOLD Rain - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

----------


## Lolabelle

RAINy night in Georgia ~ Brooke Benton

----------


## neepnipper

NIGHT Shift - Commodores (I think)

----------


## Buttercup

*The NIGHT has a thousand eyes ~ Bobby Vee*

----------


## candyfloss

One of these NIGHTs - Eagles

----------


## Ricco

NIGHT boat to Cairo - Madness

----------


## Kaishowing

Sit Down, You're Rocking The *Boat* ~ Don Henley

----------


## Ricco

ROCKING round the clock - Bill Haley and the Comets

----------


## Kaishowing

*Clock* With No Hands ~ Della Reese

----------


## Ricco

I've got HANDS - Max Bygraves

----------


## tisme

i've GOT you babe - sunny & cher

----------


## Kaishowing

It Ain't Me *Babe* ~ The Turtles

----------


## Buttercup

*AIN'T that a shame ~ Fats Domino*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

He AIN'T heavy,he's my brother....The Hollies

----------


## Billy Boy

*...* Big *Heavy*, Ted Russell

----------


## Ricco

BROTHER in Arms - Dire Straits

----------


## pultneytooner

*In* the *arms* of an angel - Sarah McLaughlin

----------


## Ricco

ANGEL Eyes - Brian Ferry

----------


## Buttercup

*ANGEL of the morning ~ Juice Newton*

----------


## brokencross

MORNING has broken.............Cat Stevens

----------


## Buttercup

*Broken down angel ~ Nazareth*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Down Down* - Status Quo

----------


## Buttercup

*DOWN Under ~ Men At Work*

----------


## brokencross

Don't Let The Sun Go DOWN On Me.........Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

*The SUN ain't gonna shine anymore ~ Walker Brothers*

----------


## brokencross

Never GONNA give you up......Rick Astley

----------


## Buttercup

*I'm GONNA knock on your door ~ Little Jimmy Osmond*

----------


## brokencross

KNOCK KNOCK - who's there?.....................Mary Hopkins

----------


## Buttercup

*KNOCK three times ~ Dawn*

----------


## obiron

i hear you KNOCKing.....dave edmunds

----------


## Buttercup

*I HEAR a symphony ~ Supremes*

----------


## brokencross

My October SYMPHONY.......Pet Shop Boys

----------


## Buttercup

*My White Bicycle ~ Nazareth*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Bicycle* race* -* Queen

----------


## Buttercup

*The RACE is on ~ Suzi Quatro*

----------


## dirdyweeker

ON the wings of love ...Jeffrey Osborne

----------


## Buttercup

ON THE WINGS Of a Nightengale ~ Everly Brothers

----------


## pultneytooner

*On the* *wings of a dove* - Sonny James

----------


## Billy Boy

The *Wings* Of An Angel, Sonny Burgess

----------


## Buttercup

*Seven Spanish ANGELs ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## lorraine_2406

Angels (Robbie Williams)

----------


## Buttercup

*ANGELS don't lie ~ Jim Reeves*

----------


## lorraine_2406

Dont Lie (Black eyed peas)

----------


## Buttercup

*Ruby, DON'T take your love to town ~ Kenny Rogers*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Love* on the rocks - Neil Diamond

----------


## lorraine_2406

Accidentally In Love (Counting Crows)

----------


## Billy Boy

*Love* Lies Bleeding. Elton John

----------


## coastown

LOVE me do----- the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*Never ending song of LOVE ~ New Seekers*

----------


## candyfloss

How deep is your LOVE - Take That

----------


## Buttercup

DEEP in the heart of Texas ~ Duane Eddy

----------


## brokencross

My little TEXAS tornado.......Tracy Lawrence

----------


## Buttercup

*LITTLE Children ~ Billy J Kramer & the Dakotas*

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Sweet LITTLE Mystery - John Martyn

----------


## lorraine_2406

Little By Little (OASIS)

----------


## lorraine_2406

My Imortal (Evanesence)

----------


## Buttercup

*BY the light of the silvery moon ~ Little Richard*

----------


## Bingobabe

Blue moon-cant remeber who sang it???

----------


## lorraine_2406

Blue suede shoes (Elvis)

----------


## Buttercup

*BLUE eyes crying in the rain ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Under the Boardwalk....Bruce Willis

----------


## pultneytooner

> Under the Boardwalk....Bruce Willis


*Under the* moon of love - Showaddywaddy

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Going UNDERground....The Jam

----------


## Big Jean

GOING To The River - Fats Domino

----------


## 2little2late

RIVER deep, mountain high.
Ike and Tina Turner.

----------


## Marty McFly

*River* of Dreams..........Billy Joel

----------


## 2little2late

Somewhere down the crazy RIVER.
Robbie Robertson

----------


## Marty McFly

You drive me *crazy*............Shakin Stevens

----------


## Big Jean

DRIVE My Car - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young

----------


## brokencross

DRIVE in...........The Beach Boys

----------


## neepnipper

DRIVE - the Cars

----------


## brokencross

DRIVE the cold winter away.........Horslips

----------


## lorraine_2406

Drive all night (Bruce Springsteen)

----------


## Bingobabe

I wanna rock and roll all* NIGHT-*KISS

----------


## lorraine_2406

Rock around the clock(Bill Haley and his comets)

----------


## Bingobabe

Somewhere the *CLOCK* is ticking-SNOWPATROL

----------


## candyfloss

SOMEWHERE only we know - Keane

----------


## Bingobabe

*SOMEWHERE* i belong-*LINKIN PARK*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Somewhere* over the rainbow  -Judy Garland

----------


## lorraine_2406

Somewhere Somehow (Wet Wet Wet)

----------


## Billy Boy

*Somehow*, Someway, Someday, The Farmer Boys

----------


## celtic 302

*Someday*, Nickelback, from the album The Long Road

----------


## candyfloss

SOMEDAY i'll be saturday night - Bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*NIGHT Fever ~ Bee Gees*

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Saturday NIGHT's Alright (For Fighting) - Elton Jock

----------


## Billy Boy

I Can't Wait 'Til *Saturday* Night, Billy Cox

----------


## mooncat

NIGHT Fever

The Bee Gees

----------


## brokencross

You give me FEVER.............Peggy Lee

----------


## obiron

take a chance on ME......abba

----------


## Buttercup

*TAKE it to the limit ~ Eagles*

----------


## brokencross

TAKE on me........A-Ha

----------


## Buttercup

*TAKE it or leave it ~ Searchers*

----------


## brokencross

If you LEAVE me now..............Chicago

----------


## Buttercup

*LEAVE a little love ~ Lulu*

----------


## coastown

LOVE is all around--wet wet wet

----------


## Billy Boy

I Built A Wall *Around* My Heart, Bobby Boyle

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Another Brick In The WALL - Pink Floyd

----------


## coastown

WALL street shuffle---10 cc

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Where the STREETs have no name........U2

----------


## candyfloss

STREETS of NewYork - Alicia Keys

----------


## lorraine_2406

Whenever i say your name (Sting)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The NAME of the Game.....Abba

----------


## lorraine_2406

Two can play that game (Bobby Brown)

----------


## gemma89

You give love a bad NAME - Bon Jovi

----------


## lorraine_2406

L.O.V.E (Ashlee Simpson)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

O what a beautiful mornin'..........Howard Keel

----------


## lorraine_2406

Your Beautiful (James Blunt)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BEAUTIFUL day....The Levellers

----------


## lorraine_2406

Beautiful (Christina Aguilera)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BEAUTIFUL day....U2

----------


## alistair harper

daydream believer  by the monkeys

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I'm a BELIEVER....Neil Diamond

----------


## lorraine_2406

True Believer (Irma Thomas)

----------


## 2little2late

TRUE.
Spandau Ballet

----------


## lorraine_2406

True Colours (Phil Collins)

----------


## coastown

TRUE to your heart-----stevie wonder

----------


## lorraine_2406

From the Heart (Another Level)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Heart Land....U2

----------


## lorraine_2406

Land (Duran Duran)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WonderLAND....Big Country

----------


## 2little2late

LAND of make believe.
Bucks Fizz

----------


## dirdyweeker

it's only make BELIEVE...Glen Campbell

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I BELIEVE....Robson and Jerome

----------


## lorraine_2406

I Believe In You (Kylie Minogue)

----------


## 2little2late

IN your eyes.
George Benson

----------


## lorraine_2406

Pretty Green Eyes (Ultrabeat)

----------


## 2little2late

GREEN door.
Shakin' Stevens

----------


## lorraine_2406

Trap door anthem (Trap Door)

----------


## 2little2late

ANTHEM.
Toyah

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Star Spangled Banner(The American National ANTHEM)....Jimi Hendrix ::   ::

----------


## 2little2late

STAR.
Kiki Dee

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

STARship Trooper....Sarah Brightman

----------


## 2little2late

Super TROOPER.
Abba.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SUPERman ....Black Lace

----------


## 2little2late

O' SUPERMAN.
Laurie Anderson.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Superman(The Theme)........John Williams

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The THEME to Harrys Game.......Clannad

----------


## Big Jean

GAMEs People Play - Dolly Parton

----------


## Buttercup

*PEOPLE get ready ~ Bob Marley & the Wailers*

----------


## brokencross

Are you READY..............Spacejam

----------


## Buttercup

*ARE YOU sure ~ Allisons*

----------


## neepnipper

YOU make me feel like dancing - Leo Sayer

----------


## Ricco

FEEL your love tonight - Van Halen

----------


## mooncat

LOVE Shack

The B52s

----------


## Ricco

LOVE is all around - REM

----------


## brokencross

All AROUND the world.....Oasis

----------


## candyfloss

Not enough love in the WORLD - Cher

----------


## brokencross

I'd like to teach the WORLD to sing........New Seekers

----------


## Ricco

SING for the moment - Eminem

----------


## brokencross

One MOMENT in time.............Whitney Houston

----------


## tisme

ONE day in your life - Michael Jackson

----------


## Buttercup

*LIFE is a minestrone ~ 10CC*

----------


## lorraine_2406

Its my Life (Bonjovi)

----------


## coastown

LIFE is a roller coaster-----ronan  keaton

----------


## lorraine_2406

Sweet little rock and roller (Rod Stewart)

----------


## coastown

rock around the clock

----------


## lorraine_2406

Around the sun (R.E.M)

----------


## Billy Boy

I Don't Care If The *Sun* Don't Shine, Jackie Lee Cochran

----------


## lorraine_2406

Dont stop movin(S Club 7)

----------


## supernova

STOP - Sam Brown

Can't believe this thread is still going!

----------


## Ricco

Can't STOP - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## lorraine_2406

Cant get you out of my head (Kylie Minogue)

----------


## Billy Boy

Thunder *Head.* Teddy And The Rough Riders

----------


## lorraine_2406

Thunder (East 17)

----------


## obiron

thunder struck......AC/DC

----------


## Billy Boy

Stage *Struck*, Rory Gallagher ::

----------


## sapphire

Love Struck   ...Will Young (not a fan by the way!)

----------


## Buttercup

*Need your LOVE so bad ~ Fleetwood Mac*

----------


## 2little2late

Hurts SO good.
Susan Cadogan

----------


## Buttercup

*SO sad ~ Everly Brothers*

----------


## celtic 302

Love hurts

----------


## celtic 302

who needs love, razorlight

----------


## Buttercup

*True LOVE ways ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## 2little2late

LOVE and pride.
King.

----------


## Buttercup

*Rage to LOVE ~ Kim Wilde*

----------


## 2little2late

RAGE hard.
Frankie goes to hollywood

----------


## Buttercup

*HARD day's night ~ Beatles*

----------


## 2little2late

DAYS.
Kirsty Macoll

----------


## Buttercup

*These are the DAYS of our lives ~ Queen*

----------


## 2little2late

Those were the DAYS.
Mary Hopkin

----------


## celtic 302

in THE city, razorlight

----------


## Buttercup

*Clash CITY rockers ~ Clash*

----------


## celtic 302

CITY of blinding lights +-+ U2

----------


## 2little2late

Hot in the CITY.
Billy Idol

----------


## Buttercup

*HOT dog ~ Shakin' Stevens*

----------


## 2little2late

Walking the DOG.
Rufus

----------


## Buttercup

*WALKING back to happiness ~ Helen Shapiro*

----------


## celtic 302

HOT smoke +-+ Wynton Marsalis

----------


## Buttercup

> HOT smoke +-+ Wynton Marsalis


*Where did this come from?????* ::

----------


## celtic 302

i went to the toilet before i clicked post, and 2 post had been made by then and i didnt know. sorry!!!

----------


## sapphire

> i went to the toilet before i clicked post, and 2 post had been made by then and i didnt know. sorry!!!


Toilet break!!!   who gave you permission to leave the room????  ::

----------


## celtic 302

sorry, wont happen again. lol

----------


## sapphire

That's OK then....back to the game

SMOKE gets in your eyes

----------


## celtic 302

your EYES open +-+ Keane

----------


## neepnipper

OPEN your heart - Madonna

----------


## pultneytooner

Listen to *your heart* - Roxette

----------


## lorraine_2406

From the Heart(Another Level)

----------


## Natterjack

Heart lika a Wheel (Kate & Anna Mcgarrigle)

----------


## lorraine_2406

Spinning the Wheel (George Michael)

----------


## tisme

WHEEL in the Sky - Journey

----------


## Ricco

WHEELs on Fire - Bob Dylan

----------


## sapphire

Fields of FIRE    ...Big Country

----------


## celtic 302

FIELDS of gold +-+ sting (the police)

----------


## sapphire

Band of GOLD   ...Freda Payne

----------


## celtic 302

Because OF you +-+ Nickelback

----------


## sapphire

BECAUSE the night   ....Patti Smith

----------


## Buttercup

*One NIGHT in Bangkok ~ Murray Head*

----------


## lorraine_2406

Saturday Night (Whigfield)

----------


## Buttercup

*SATURDAY nite ~ Earth Wind & Fire*

----------


## lorraine_2406

Saturday Night Eperience (Jody Watley)

----------


## sapphire

SATURDAY night at the movies   ...The Drifters

----------


## Buttercup

*Knocking AT your back door ~ Deep Purple*

----------


## lorraine_2406

I hear you knocking(Dave Edmonds)

----------


## Buttercup

*I HEAR YOU now ~ Jon & Vangelis*

----------


## lorraine_2406

Dont stop me now (Mcfly)

----------


## sapphire

STOP in the name of love......Diana Ross

----------


## Natterjack

My Name is Jack (The Who)

----------


## lorraine_2406

Hit the road JACK (Yellowman)

----------


## obiron

ROAD to nowhere........talking heads

----------


## Billy Boy

Everybody Knows This Is *Nowhere*, Neil Young & Crazy Horse

----------


## neepnipper

EVERYBODY Hurts - REM

----------


## celtic 302

*Nowhere* Fast

----------


## celtic 302

slow again... oops :Frown:

----------


## obiron

EVERYBODY wants to rule the world...tears for fears

----------


## tisme

EVERYBODYs gotta learn sometime - the korgis

----------


## obiron

sometimes you cant make it on your own........U2

----------


## Buttercup

*MAKE me an Island ~ Lou Christie*

----------


## obiron

ISLANDS in the stream...dolly parton & kenny rodgers

----------


## Buttercup

*Island in the sun ~ Righteous Brothers*

----------


## obiron

the SUN always shines on tv........a-ha

----------


## pultneytooner

*tv* dinners - zz top

----------


## Billy Boy

*Dinner* Out Tonight, Chuck Jones

----------


## Buttercup

*TONIGHT I celebrate my love ~ Peabo Bryson & Roberta Flack*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Love* me do - The Beatles

----------


## coastown

you give LOVE a bad name------Bon Jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*Everlasting Love ~ Love Affair*

----------


## Billy Boy

Forever *Everlasting*, Everlast

----------


## dirdyweeker

FOREVER in blue jeans....Neil Diamond

----------


## lorraine_2406

Live Forever(Oasis)

----------


## neepnipper

LIVE & let die - Paul McCartney / Wings

----------


## lorraine_2406

Die monkey die (Headcount)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DIE Another day....Madonna

----------


## Billy Boy

I Will Never Hold *Another*, Fern And Bob Regan

----------


## lorraine_2406

King of the Day (Green day)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

KING of the road....The Proclaimers

----------


## lorraine_2406

The road to Mandalay(Robbie Williams)

----------


## 2little2late

ROAD to knowhere.
Talking Heads.

----------


## lorraine_2406

Open road (Gary Barlow)

----------


## Billy Boy

Wide *Open* Road, Johnny Cash ·

----------


## lorraine_2406

Wide open spaces (Dixie Chicks)

----------


## coastown

Wide boy    nik kershaw

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WIDE boy.....Nik Kershaw......Oops coastown bet me...eh oh 

Smalltown BOY...Bronski Beat

----------


## coastown

my BOY lollipop--- millie (thats going back a few years)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Oh BOY.....Buddy Holly

----------


## Billy Boy

A *Boy* In Love, Bobby Fuller

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

When you're IN LOVE with a beautiful woman....DR Hook

----------


## Billy Boy

No *Woman* No Cry .  bob marley ::

----------


## sam

cry just a little bit - shakin stevens

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Don't CRY for me Argentina.......Elaine Paige

----------


## sapphire

DON'T it make my brown eyes blue    ...Crystal Gayle

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Golden BROWN.......The Stranglers

----------


## sapphire

BROWN Sugar   ...The Rolling Stones

----------


## Marty McFly

*Sugar* Baby Love.........The Rubettes

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Pour some SUGAR on me.....Def Leppard

----------


## sapphire

I want you to want ME   ...Cheap Trick

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

All I WANT is you.....U2

----------


## sapphire

YOU make me feel like dancing ..... Leo Sawyer

----------


## airdlass

DANCING queen - Abba

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DANCING Queen.....Abba.....airdlass we obviously went to the same discos.....

God save the QUEEN....Sex Pistols

----------


## sapphire

DANCING in the moonlight   ...Thin Lizzy   my favourites!!!

----------


## Marty McFly

*Dancing* On A Saturday Night.....Barry Blue!  not one of my favourites!  lol

----------


## sapphire

Puppet ON A string   ...Sandie Shaw

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Adagio for STRINGs.....Barber ::   ::

----------


## sapphire

Crazy FOR you   ...Madonna

----------


## airdlass

Song FOR Guy - Elton John

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Your SONG......Elton John

----------


## sapphire

SONG sung blue   ...Neil Diamond

----------


## Marty McFly

*Blue* Velvet.......Bobby Vinton

----------


## celtic 302

BLUE suede shoes

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Monday........New Order

----------


## sapphire

oops......

----------


## sapphire

I don't like MONDAYs    ...Boomtown Rats

----------


## Marty McFly

I Feel *Like* Buddy Holly .........Alvin Stardust

----------


## sapphire

Just LIKE Heaven   .....The Cure

----------


## celtic 302

smile LIKE you mean it +-+ the killers

----------


## sapphire

The Sunshine of your SMILE    ..Frank Sinatra

----------


## celtic 302

SUNSHINE +-+ Keane

----------


## sapphire

Walking on SUNSHINE ..Katrina and the waves

----------


## celtic 302

Hold ON +-+ Razorlight

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Always look ON the bright side of life......Eric Idle

----------


## celtic 302

SIDE +-+ Travis

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Oh we do like to be beside the seaSIDE.....Reg Dixon and his philamornic organ ::   ::

----------


## celtic 302

TO THE SEA +-+ Razorlight........ haha, all the words in the previous song title....

----------


## Marty McFly

Beyond The *Sea*.........Bobby Darin

----------


## celtic 302

in THE morning +-+ razorlight

----------


## Lolabelle

*Morning* has broken ~ Cat Stevens 
(aka Muhamamad Somethingerother)

----------


## lorraine_2406

In the Morning(Razorlight)

----------


## Buttercup

*Sunday MORNING coming down ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## celtic 302

bloddy SUNDAY +-+ U2

----------


## Buttercup

*SUNDAY girl ~ Blondie*

----------


## celtic 302

extraordinary GIRL +-+ Greenday

----------


## Buttercup

*Calendar GIRL ~ Neil Sedaka*

----------


## pultneytooner

My *Girl* - The Temptations

----------


## lorraine_2406

Mysterious Girl (Peter Andre)

----------


## coastown

Girls  Girls  Girls------- Elvis Presley

----------


## gee

GIRLS just want to have fun........Cyndi Lauper

----------


## coastown

girls on FIRE-----INXS

----------


## gee

light my FIRE...... the doors

----------


## coastown

Fire-------u 2

----------


## sapphire

We didn't start the FIRE   ...Billy Joel

----------


## Buttercup

*Ring of FIRE ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Ring* my bell - Anita Ward

----------


## Buttercup

*Saved by the BELL ~ Robin Gibb*

----------


## coastown

for whom the BELL tolls----the  herd

----------


## Billy Boy

That *Bell* Of Freedom, Kip Tyler

----------


## lorraine_2406

Freedom (Wham)

----------


## Billy Boy

Chimes of *Freedom*, Bruce Springsteen

----------


## lorraine_2406

History Chimes(Echo and the Bunnymen)

----------


## Billy Boy

Rose City *Chimes..* Bobby Garrett

----------


## coastown

CHIMES of freedom---bob dylan

----------


## sapphire

FREEDOM Song   .......Thin Lizzy

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Lumberjack SONG......Monty Python

----------


## sapphire

Your SONG   ....Elton John

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

In YOUR eyes......Peter Gabriel

----------


## sapphire

Blue EYES   ...Elton John   again !!!and Hi Cedric...back for more? :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Savannah.....Erasure!!!!Hi sapphire is that an ultimatum? ::   ::

----------


## sapphire

Forever in BLUE jeans    ...Neil Diamond       an ultimatum....Never!!!!!

----------


## airdlass

BLUE - Leanne  Rimes

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Suede Shoes.....Elvis.....ah no its a repeat but airdlass struck again!!!!

----------


## sapphire

Electric BLUE    ...Icehouse

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ELECTRIC Avenue....Eddie Grant

----------


## sapphire

ELECTRIC Dreams   ...PP Arnold

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DREAMS....The Cranberries

----------


## sapphire

DREAMS can come true   ....Gabrielle

----------


## airdlass

DREAMS - Fleetwood Mac

----------


## sapphire

Only in my DREAMS   ......Debbie Gibson

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Sweet DREAMS(are made of this)....Eurythmics

----------


## sapphire

Sweets for my SWEET ....The Drifters        sorry!

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

MY Ding-a-Ling.........Chuck Berry....always wondered if this was where Russell Brand got his DINKLE from!!!!! ::   ::

----------


## sapphire

MY Best Friends Girl    ...The Cars     (can't really comment on the DINKLE it wouldn't be polite Cedric  :Wink:  )

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Material GIRL....Madonna....as Willie Shakespeare said to dinkle or not to dinkle that is the question!!!!! ::   ::

----------


## airdlass

Sunday GIRL - Blondie

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Everyday is like SUNDAY........Morrissey.....one o' ma faves!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SUNDAY bloody SUNDAY......U2......another one o' ma faves!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

Sunday Sunday  Mommas and the Poppas

----------


## Betty

Lizz I think the Mamas and Papas did Monday, Monday!  Wrong day.
How about Tell Me On A SUNDAY - Sarah Brightman

----------


## lorraine_2406

Sunday 8 PM (Faithless)

----------


## sapphire

2-4-6-8 Motorway     ...Tom Robinson

----------


## lorraine_2406

Blood on the motorway(DJ Shadow)

----------


## Billy Boy

*...* *Blood* From A Stone, Ricky Nelson ·

----------


## coastown

BLOODSHOT eyes-----Pat  benatar

----------


## sapphire

In your EYES  ....Peter Gabriel

----------


## Billy Boy

Close My *Eyes* Forever, Lita Ford

----------


## sapphire

CLOSE to you ....The Carpenters   (a little poetic licence used here!)

----------


## lorraine_2406

To Close (Blue)

----------


## Billy Boy

I Was Standing Too *Close* To A Heartache, Billy Tidwell

----------


## sapphire

It's a HEARTACHE  ...Bonnie Tyler

----------


## Billy Boy

Doctor *Heartache*, Tommy Sands

----------


## sapphire

HEARTACHE Tonight   >>>the Eagles

----------


## Billy Boy

There'll Be No Teardrops *Tonight*, Narvel Felts

----------


## coastown

TONIGHT'S  the night--Rod Stewart

----------


## Billy Boy

I Cried Over You For The Last Time Last *Night*, Lew Williams,

----------


## Buttercup

*LAST NIGHT was made for love ~ Billy Fury*

----------


## Billy Boy

I Got It *Made* (In The Shade), Alton & Jimmy

----------


## Buttercup

*I've GOT you on my mind ~ White Plains*

----------


## Billy Boy

*...* I Almost Lost My *Mind*, Eddie Cochran

----------


## Buttercup

*ALMOST Saturday night ~ Dave Edmunds*

----------


## Billy Boy

Rock *Saturday* Night, Derrell Felts

----------


## Buttercup

*Are you ready to ROCK? ~ Wizzard*

----------


## obiron

lets get READY to rumble........p j and duncan

----------


## pultneytooner

*Rumble* In Brighton - The Stray Cats

----------


## obiron

rumble in the jungle......busta rhymes

----------


## Buttercup

*IN THE bad bad old days ~ Foundations*

----------


## obiron

bad........michael jackson

----------


## Buttercup

*BAD case of loving you ~ Robert Palmer*

----------


## obiron

youve lost that loving feeling.....righteous brothers

----------


## coastown

BAD moon rising--

----------


## Buttercup

*New MOON over Jamaica ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## obiron

moon river......cant mind who sings it thou

----------


## neepnipper

RIVER deep, mountain high - Tina Turner

----------


## Buttercup

*RIVERs of Babylon ~ Boney M*

----------


## sapphire

Cry me a RIVER ...Ella Fitzgerald

----------


## cmack

river below - billy talent

----------


## brokencross

The RIVER...........Ken Dodd (1965)

----------


## dirdyweeker

THE streets of London.......Ralph McTell

----------


## neepnipper

Where the STREETS have no name - U2

----------


## Ricco

WHERE do the children play? - Cat Stevens

----------


## jings00

the hands of small CHILDREN - Marilyn Manson

----------


## coastown

little CHILDREN

----------


## sapphire

With A LITTLE Luck  ....Wings

----------


## Sporran

LITTLE Children - Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas

----------


## obiron

LITTLE less conversation......elvis

----------


## Billy Boy

Strange *Conversation*, Kris Delmhorst

----------


## obiron

people are strange....doors i think

----------


## Billy Boy

*Strange* Desire Jack Scott,

----------


## obiron

Desire.......U2

----------


## sapphire

That's my DESIRE   ....Louis Armstrong

----------


## obiron

Thats my goal......shayne ward.

----------


## Billy Boy

You've Changed *My* Whole Life Into A *Song*, Jesse Rogers

----------


## Buttercup

*MY ship is coming in ~ Walker Brothers*

----------


## obiron

its my life......bon jovi

----------


## Billy Boy

*Life* Begins At 4 O'Clock, Tooter Boatman

----------


## obiron

a day in the life....the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*LIFE at the top peoples health farm ~ Style Council*

----------


## obiron

purple people eater.....the move i think

----------


## Buttercup

> purple people eater.....the move i think


*Sheb Wooley and Jackie Dennis both had hits with it in 1958*

*PURPLE rain ~ Prince*

----------


## Billy Boy

Three Months Of *Rain*, The Vi Counts

----------


## Buttercup

*Knock THREE times ~ Dawn*

----------


## Billy Boy

I'm Gonna *Knock* On Your Door, Tommy King

----------


## Buttercup

*Green DOOR ~ Shakin' Stevens*

----------


## Billy Boy

I Can't Find The *Door* Knob, Jimmie [!!] And Johnny

----------


## lorraine_2406

Knocking on heavens door(The Alarm)

----------


## coastown

knock on wood (tony orlando)---dawn-

----------


## lorraine_2406

Wind and wood (Celtic Muse)

----------


## Ricco

Norwegian WOOD - The Beatles

----------


## coastown

Songs From The Wood (jethro Tull)

----------


## Ricco

> Songs From The Wood (jethro Tull)


Ahh!  Jethro Tull.  Gosh, that's why this thread is so good, people keep reminding you of songs and groups you'd forgotten.

----------


## Buttercup

*FROM a Jack to a King ~ Ned Miller*

----------


## pultneytooner

Bob Wells Is still the *king* - Waylon Jennings

----------


## neepnipper

Your love is KING - Sade

----------


## Ricco

Please to see the KING - Steeleye Span

----------


## neepnipper

PLEASE PLEASE me - Beatles

----------


## Ricco

PLEASE release me, let me go - Englebert, I think

----------


## sapphire

GO your own way    ....Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Buttercup

*Show me the WAY to go home ~* Don't know who originally sang it but it's often heard after a good party!  ::

----------


## pultneytooner

On *the* Road Again - Canned  Heat

----------


## Ricco

Telegraph ROAD - Animals

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Tobacco ROAD....THe Nashville Teens

----------


## pultneytooner

Copperhead *Road* - Steve Earle

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

On the ROAD to nowhere......Talking Heads

----------


## pultneytooner

King of the *road* - Roger Miller

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The ROAD to Hell....Chris Rea

----------


## Billy Boy

Thirteen Years Of *Hell*, Art Buchanan

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Living YEARs....Mike and the Mechanics

----------


## pultneytooner

Living in a box - Living In A Box

----------


## Billy Boy

Rollin' The Juke *Box* Rock, Benny Joy

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ROCKin all over the world....The Quo

----------


## Billy Boy

Everybody Wants to Rule the *World*, Tears for Fears

----------


## Cocoa

"Arms Around the WORLD" - Louise Nurding  ::

----------


## Billy Boy

Cast Iron *Arm*, Peanuts Wilson

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Just Died in your ARMs tonight.....Cutting Crew

----------


## pultneytooner

*Arms* Of Mary - Chilliwack

----------


## tisme

MARY's boy child - Boneym

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Man CHILD.....Nenah Cherry

----------


## Billy Boy

Real Wild *Child*, The Crickets,

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

REAL Love.....TTF

----------


## Billy Boy

I'mA *Real* Glad Daddy, Curtis Potter

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DADDYs gonna pay for your crashed car......U2

----------


## dirdyweeker

What the WORLD needs now....Luther Vandross

----------


## Billy Boy

This *World* Of Love We Know. Cherokee Chief

----------


## Buttercup

*A WORLD of our own ~ Seekers*

----------


## pultneytooner

I'd Like To Teach the *World* To Sing - The New Seekers

----------


## obiron

sing.........travis

----------


## coastown

SING a song---earth  wind and fire

----------


## Buttercup

*SONG sung blue ~ Neil Diamond*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Peter.....Mike Oldfield

----------


## Buttercup

*PETER Gunn Theme ~ Duane Eddy*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The THEME to Harrys game........Clannad

----------


## sapphire

It's all in the GAME    ....Cliff Richard

----------


## Cocoa

"What's The Name of The GAME" - ABBA

----------


## tisme

THE winner takes it all - ABBA

----------


## Billy Boy

*Winner* Of Your Heart, Richard Keith

----------


## Cocoa

"THE Visitors" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

> *Winner* Of Your Heart, Richard Keith


"Put on YOUR White Sombrero" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

"Does YOUR Mother Know" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

"Lay All YOUR Love On Me" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

"He Is YOUR Brother" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

"Love *IS*n't Easy (But It Sure* IS* Hard Enough)" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

"*LOVE*light" - ABBA

----------


## Cocoa

"People Need *LOVE*" - ABBA

----------


## airdlass

Shiny Happy PEOPLE - REM

----------


## Billy Boy

Little *People*, Link Davis

----------


## Cocoa

"Mambo No. 5 (A *LITTLE* Bit Of...)" - Lou Bega

----------


## Billy Boy

*...* I Wish I Was A *Little* Bit Younger , Mitchell Torok

----------


## obiron

i wish i was a punk rocker.....sandi thom

----------


## sapphire

If I WAS ....Midge Ure

----------


## obiron

if i fall.......the beatles

----------


## sapphire

IF you don't know me by now   >>>simply red

----------


## obiron

dont you want me......human league

----------


## Billy Boy

I Don't *Want* Nobody The Way I *Want* You, Hasil Adkins

----------


## sapphire

DON'T you forget about me      Simple Minds


Hi Obiron I take it you have your work cut out with Cedric!!!!

----------


## pultneytooner

Before I *forget* - Slipknot

----------


## Funky_Foal

*I* wish i was a punk rocker - Sandi thom

----------


## pultneytooner

I Wanna Be *A Punk* (but ma mammy willnae let me) - Andy Cameron

----------


## Buttercup

*I WANNA dance with somebody ~ Whitney Houston*

----------


## airdlass

DANCE the night away - The Mavericks

----------


## Billy Boy

*Night* Train .. Richard Hayman

----------


## tisme

crazy TRAIN - Ozzy

----------


## obiron

last train to clarksville........the monkees

----------


## Buttercup

*The LAST Waltz ~ Engelbert Humperdink*

----------


## obiron

the last time.....rolling stones

----------


## Buttercup

*In the summerTIME ~ Mungo Jerry*

----------


## obiron

summer time blues.....eddie cochrane

----------


## Buttercup

*Just one TIME ~ Don Gibson*

----------


## obiron

time after time.......cindi lauper

----------


## Buttercup

*AFTER all these years ~ Foster & Allen*

----------


## airdlass

AFTER the gold rush - Neil Young

----------


## obiron

gold......spandau ballet

----------


## Buttercup

*GOLDen lights ~ Twinkle*

----------


## coastown

SILENCE IS GOLDEN---THE TREMLOESi

----------


## Buttercup

*Sound of SILENCE ~ Simon & Garfunkel*

----------


## sapphire

SOUND of the Underground ......Girls Allowed

----------


## Tiger Jones

Going *Underground* - Jam

----------


## Lolabelle

*UNDER* the board walk ~ The Platters

----------


## neepnipper

WALK this way - Run DMC

----------


## Ricco

WAY life means to be - ELO

----------


## tisme

let it BE - The Beatles

----------


## pultneytooner

*Be* Yourself - Audioslave

----------


## Lolabelle

LET me be there ~ Olivia Newton John

----------


## Funky_Foal

_you raise ME up - westlife_

----------


## sapphire

UP on the roof  .....James Taylor

----------


## Ricco

UP - by Great Big Sea

----------


## Ricco

No, that wasn't really fair.

UP, up and away - Fifth Dimension

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Away* in a Manger  :Grin:

----------


## coastown

twisting the night AWAY

----------


## neepnipper

NIGHT Fever - Bee Gees

----------


## Lolabelle

We've got toNIGHT ~ Kenny Rogers & Sheena Easton

----------


## pultneytooner

*Tonight* I Celebrate My Love - Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack

----------


## taylor.4

LOVE gives, love takes......The Corrs

----------


## obiron

love in the first degree......bananarama

----------


## Buttercup

*THE FIRST time ever I saw your face ~ Roberta Flack*

----------


## coastown

the FIRST cut is the deepest-----rod stewart

----------


## pultneytooner

*The deepest* blues are black - Foo Fighters

----------


## Buttercup

*Paint it BLACK ~ Rolling Stones*

----------


## coastown

BLACK bean soup----- David Soul

----------


## Patsy

*BLACK* eyes, blue tears ~ Shania Twain  :Grin:

----------


## neepnipper

Don't it make your brown EYES BLUE - Crystal Gail

----------


## Ricco

BROWN sugar - Rolling Stones

----------


## pultneytooner

*Sugar* - The Archies

----------


## tisme

SUGAR baby love  - the rubettes

----------


## Antediluvian

*LOVE* Shack, The B52s

----------


## neepnipper

LOVE in the first degree - Bananarama

----------


## obiron

love me tender.......elvis

----------


## coastown

LOVE me do  --the beatles

----------


## obiron

from me to you.......the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*Do you love ME ~ Brian Poole & The Tremeloes*

----------


## obiron

do you want to know a secret......the beatles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I WANT to dance with somebody.....Whitney Houston

----------


## Big Jean

SOMEBODY Loves Me - Frank Sinatra

----------


## obiron

somebody told me.....the killers

----------


## Bingobabe

Wanna dance with *SOMEBODY-* Whitney houston

----------


## tisme

DANCE, dance - Fallout boy

----------


## airdlass

A DANCE called America - Runrig

----------


## canuck

Sorry to break in, but another avatar has just been launched.  Good on ya airdlass!

Now on with the show.

----------


## canuck

DANCE the night away - Van Halen

----------


## airdlass

Because the NIGHT - Patti Smith

----------


## pultneytooner

The Rhythm Of *The* *Night* - Corona

----------


## sapphire

RHYTHM is gonna get you    ....Gloria Estefan

----------


## Bonnie

I'm GONNA Be......Proclaimers

----------


## Tiger Jones

*I'm* Not In Love - 10cc

----------


## blondie50

*LOVE* is the Drug.
Roxy Music

----------


## Buttercup

*Dedicated to the one I LOVE ~ Mamas & Papas*

----------


## Tiger Jones

I Feel *Love* - Donna Summer

----------


## obiron

she loves you yeah yeah....the beatles

----------


## Tiger Jones

*She* Sells Sanctuary - Cult

----------


## obiron

she's electric....oasis

----------


## Tiger Jones

Together In *Electric* Dreams - Oakey/Moroder

----------


## obiron

altogether now....the farm

----------


## Tiger Jones

Who's Sorry *Now* - Connie Francis

----------


## sapphire

SORRY seems to be the hardest word   ....Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

*I'm SORRY I made you cry ~ Connie Francis*

----------


## taylor.4

don't CRY........Guns N Roses

----------


## Buttercup

*DON'T CRY for mr Argentina ~ Julie Covington*

----------


## obiron

don't stop moving....s club 7

----------


## Tiger Jones

Love *Don't* Live Here Anymore - Rose Royce

----------


## obiron

don't cha.......pussycat dolls.

----------


## Max

Hey Love - Shaggy!

----------


## Max

Sorry beaten to it

DON't come around - Macy Gray

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Come* Into My World - Kylie

----------


## rs 2k

*COME AS YOU ARE.............NIRVANA*

----------


## obiron

come on everybody......eddie cochran

----------


## Bonnie

ON The Edge.....Runrig

----------


## rs 2k

*THE RAZORS EDGE................ACDC*

----------


## rs 2k

ops.... fergus sings THE blues.........deacon blue :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

Walking in the Shadow of the *Blues* - Whitesnake

----------


## rs 2k

WALKING on sunshine........eddy grant :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Sunshine* on a Rainy Day - Emma Bunton

----------


## rs 2k

have a nice DAY .............stereophonics :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

I Remember Yester*day* - Donna Summer

----------


## rs 2k

I will survive...............diana ross :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

I Am The Walrus - Beatles

----------


## rs 2k

THE eye of the tiger......survivor :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Tiger* Feet - Mud  :Wink:

----------


## Max

The Ground Beneath Her FEET - U2

----------


## Tiger Jones

Wind *Beneath* My Wings - Bette Midler

----------


## TRUCKER

MY Ding a ling. CHUCK BERRY

----------


## Tiger Jones

*My* Oh *My* - Aqua

----------


## pultneytooner

*My* Sharona - The Knack

----------


## Tiger Jones

*My* Old Man's a Dustman - Lonnie Donegan

----------


## rs 2k

*MY*generation.........The who

----------


## Tiger Jones

*My* Favourite Game - Cardigans

----------


## rs 2k

complicated GAME.................XTC :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

Play The *Game* - Queen

----------


## rs 2k

break THE chain.....................raven :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Chain* Gang - Otis Reading

----------


## rs 2k

the CHAIN...................FLEETWOOD MAC :Grin:

----------


## dirdyweeker

THE wonder of you........Elvis Presley

----------


## Kenn

Where have all THE flowers gone? Joan Baez

----------


## Betty

I'll Be Long GONE   Boz Skaggs

----------


## Lolabelle

She's been a long time leaving, but she'll be a long time GONE ~  Roger Miller

----------


## Tiger Jones

*She's* The One - Robbie Williams

----------


## Ricco

I am the ONE and only - Chesney Hawkes

----------


## Natterjack

ONLY you - The Platters (& Flying Pickets)

----------


## pultneytooner

*You* send me - Sam Cooke

----------


## Tiger Jones

I Could Be So Good For *You* - Dennis Waterman

----------


## neepnipper

YOU to me are everything - Barry White

----------


## Tiger Jones

*You Are Everything* - Diana Ross

----------


## taylor.4

espically for YOU.......Jason & Kylie

----------


## Tiger Jones

Me And *You* And A Dog Named Boo - Lobo?

----------


## taylor.4

take on ME......A-HA

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Take* a Chance *on* *Me* - Abba

----------


## taylor.4

TAKE me home.......Phil Collins

----------


## rs 2k

*knowing me knowing you....................abba*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Free *Me* - Emma Bunton

----------


## Natterjack

ME and you and a dog named Boo - Lobo

----------


## rs 2k

keep on rocking in a FREE world......................neil young :Grin: 


ops beaten to it....................

ME,myself and i..................dela :Grin:  soul

----------


## Natterjack

Sorry - That was A repeat. Didn't check previous ones

----------


## Natterjack

Carry ME - The Levellers

----------


## taylor.4

don't let the sun go down on ME...Elton John

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elfin Ron and Kiki Dee

----------


## taylor.4

puzzle of my HEART........Westlife

----------


## Buttercup

*HEART of glass ~ Blondie*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Unbreak My *Heart* - Toni Braxton

----------


## pultneytooner

*Heart* of gold - Neil Young

----------


## Tiger Jones

Silence is *Gold*en - Tremeloes

----------


## Buttercup

*Band of GOLD ~ Freda Payne*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Band* on the Run - Wings

----------


## Kolskegg

*Run* for the Hills  --  Iron Maiden

----------


## Buttercup

*Black HILLS of Dakota ~ Doris Day*

----------


## Max

Black is Black - Los Bravos

----------


## sapphire

BLACK night   ....Deep Purple

----------


## Buttercup

*Man in BLACK ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## rs 2k

MAN on the moon........................R.E.M. :Grin:

----------


## obiron

nowhere man.........the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*Travellin' MAN ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## rs 2k

road to NOWHERE......................TALKING HEADS :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

OPS TO SLOW AGAIN SORRY

rocket MAN................THE SCORPIONS

----------


## Buttercup

*ROCKET to the moon ~ Runrig*

----------


## rs 2k

the whole of the MOON.......................THE WATERBOYS :Smile:

----------


## obiron

under the moon of love....showaddywaddy

----------


## rs 2k

the power of LOVE .....................FRANKIE GOES TO HOLLYWOOD :Smile:

----------


## Buttercup

*Power to all our friends ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## rs 2k

FRIENDS electric..................gary numan

----------


## obiron

electric avenue...........eddie grant

----------


## Buttercup

*ELECTRIC Lady ~ Geordie*

----------


## rs 2k

Sorry Pepole My Mistake,dialup Is Slower Than Broadband:d

----------


## rs 2k

Dude Looks Like A Lady....................aerosmith

----------


## rs 2k

she,s got the LOOKS to kill................................motley crue :Grin:

----------


## obiron

she's the one..........robbie williams

----------


## rs 2k

i am the ONE and only......................chesney hawkes :Grin:

----------


## rs 2k

One........................metallica:d

----------


## Buttercup

*One heart between two ~ Dave Berry*

----------


## rs 2k

ONE night in bangkok........................murrayhead :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

*NIGHTs in white satin ~ Moody Blues*

----------


## coastown

boogie  NIGHTS

----------


## rs 2k

blame it on the BOOGIE.................big fun

----------


## coastown

I Love To Boogie-----t--rex

----------


## rs 2k

am I evil.........................diamond head :Grin:

----------


## TRUCKER

The EVIL that men do - IRON MAIDEN

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Beyond Good and EVIL....The Cult

----------


## TRUCKER

GOOD golly miss molly - little richard

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

MISS Sarajevo.......U2

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Miss* You Nights - Cliff

----------


## Max

One of these NIGHTS - The Eagles

----------


## taylor.4

ONE more night........Phil Collins

----------


## Tiger Jones

Black *Night* White Light - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

----------


## taylor.4

dance into the LIGHT.....Phil Collins

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Dance* Away The Heartache - Roxy Music

----------


## Kolskegg

Air *Dance* -- Black Sabbath

----------


## Natterjack

Something in the AIR - Thunderclap Newman

----------


## Tristan

*Something* - The Beatles

----------


## Elenna

SOMETHING Wonderful - Hammerstein (The King and I)

----------


## tisme

some kinda WONDERFUL - The Drifters

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Wonderful* Tonight - Eric Clapton

----------


## Natterjack

I Want to see the Bright Lights TONIGHT - Richard & Linda Thompson

----------


## Buttercup

*Golden LIGHTS ~ Twinkle*

----------


## rs 2k

GOLDEN brown.....................the stranglers

----------


## Buttercup

*BROWN-eyed handsome man ~ Buddy Holly*

----------


## rs 2k

BROWN eyed girl...................rolling stones

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BROWN girl in the ring......Boney m

----------


## Buttercup

*GIRL don't come ~ Sandie Shaw*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

COME together ......the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*TOGETHER ~ Connie Francis*

----------


## rs 2k

lets spend the night TOGETHER.....................rolling stones

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

All TOGETHER now........The Farm

----------


## airdlass

All right NOW - Free

----------


## Buttercup

*ALL I have to do is dream ~ Everly Brothers*

----------


## rs 2k

calling ALL the young dudes...............mott the hoople

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

All my loving......The Beatles

----------


## rs 2k

keep on LOVING you........................reo speedwagon

----------


## Buttercup

*LOVING you ~ Chris Rea*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

With or Without YOU........U2

----------


## rs 2k

RUNNING with the devil......................van halen

----------


## willowbankbear

DEVIL inside -Inxs

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Oops INSIDE your head....Family Stone

----------


## rs 2k

YouR the one that i want...................olivia newton john,etc

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

All I WANT is you.....U2

----------


## rs 2k

how I wrote elastic man.........................the fall

----------


## obiron

spaceMAN.......Babylon Zoo

----------


## rs 2k

its a mans,mans,mans world...................james brown

----------


## willowbankbear

Rockin all over the WORLD- Status Quo

----------


## obiron

we got a little world of our own....westlife

----------


## rs 2k

chant OF a poor man...............leftfield

----------


## obiron

lets all chant......pat sharp

----------


## willowbankbear

All the things she said - Simple Minds

----------


## rs 2k

ALL shook up..............elvis

----------


## obiron

all the small things.....blink 182

----------


## rs 2k

get up on THE good foot....................james brown

----------


## obiron

get up.....technotronic

----------


## rs 2k

running UP that hill.................kate bush

----------


## willowbankbear

RUNNING out of time -Digital Orgasm

----------


## coastown

if i could turn back TIME.   cher

----------


## rs 2k

if i was..........................midge ure

----------


## Buttercup

*If you could read my mind ~ Gordon Lightfoot*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*You* Keep It All In - Beautiful South

----------


## rs 2k

KEEP the faith........Bonjovi

----------


## Buttercup

*KEEP it out of sight ~ Paul & Barry Ryan*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

OUT of control....Chemical Brothers

----------


## Tiger Jones

sorry, I was too late - next lol

----------


## rs 2k

OUT of space .......The prodigy

----------


## Tiger Jones

Song *For* Whoever - Beautiful South

----------


## Buttercup

*SPACE oddity ~ David Bowie*

----------


## Tiger Jones

A *Space*man Came Travelling - Chris de Burgh

----------


## Buttercup

*TRAVELLIN' man ~ Ricky Nelson*
*(apologies if I've done this before, can't mind)*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman! - Shania Twain

----------


## rs 2k

motorcycle MAN.....................SAXON

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Man* With The Child In His Eyes - Kate Bush

----------


## Buttercup

*Working for the MAN ~ Roy Orbison*

----------


## Max

Mr. Tambourine MAN - Bob Dylan

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Mr* Blue Sky - ELO

----------


## Buttercup

*MR BLUE ~ Garth Brooks*

----------


## rs 2k

MR cowley...........................ozzy osbourne

----------


## pultneytooner

> MR cowley...........................ozzy osbourne


mr bojangles - Bob Dylan....One of many artists to perform this song.

----------


## Max

Mr Plow - Homer Simpson (dead excited I've changed from a junior member to .orger he he - but why have i got a disabled reputation)

----------


## rs 2k

MR tinkertrain...........................ozzy osbourne

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Mr* & Mrs - from some auld TV game show  ::

----------


## rs 2k

o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.o.

----------


## pultneytooner

Please *Mr* Postman - The Carpenters

----------


## Tiger Jones

..........

----------


## rs 2k

PLEASE dont touch......................motorhead/girlschool

----------


## Max

Please release me - Tom Jones (I think)

----------


## pultneytooner

> Please release me - Tom Jones (I think)


Please, Please, Me - The Beatles

----------


## rs 2k

release ME...........................wilson phillips

----------


## airdlass

If you leave ME now- Chicago

----------


## Max

ME and you and a dog named Boo - Lobo

----------


## rs 2k

dont let ME be misunderstood............gary moore

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Let* *Me Be* The One - Osmonds

----------


## Ricco

THE ONE I love- REM

----------


## Tiger Jones

Our *Love* - Donna Summer

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

LOVE is blindness.......U2

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Love* In The First Degree - Bananaramamamanama

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The FIRST time....U2

----------


## canuck

TIME in a bottle - Croce

----------


## canuck

When TIME stood still - Electric Light Orchestra

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The TIME Warp.....Richard O'Brien

----------


## Fran

Time after time...cyndi lauper?

----------


## Big Jean

AFTER Midnight - Eric Clapton

----------


## BLACK DOG

Midnight at the Oasis- Brand New Heavies

----------


## Big Jean

MIDNIGHT Rambler - Rolling Stones

----------


## BLACK DOG

After Midnight -Grateful Dead

----------


## Big Jean

After The Thrill Is Gone - Eagles

----------


## BLACK DOG

Where Have All the Flowers Gone - Pete Seeger

----------


## Big Jean

WHERE Do The Children Play - Cat Stevens

I thought this went through a couple of minutes ago, apparently it didn't !

----------


## BLACK DOG

Children of the Damned - Iron Maiden

----------


## Big Jean

Children Will Listen (" Into the woods")- Barbra Streisand

----------


## BLACK DOG

Listen to the Wind - John Farnham

----------


## Big Jean

LISTEN To Her Heart - Tom Petty

----------


## BLACK DOG

Heart of Glass - Blondie

----------


## Big Jean

HEART And Soul - Huey Lewis and the News

----------


## rs 2k

dont break my HEART again..............................whitesnake

----------


## Max

DON'T go breakin' my HEART - Elton John and Kiki Dee

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Don't* Give Up On Us - David Soul

----------


## rs 2k

making your mind UP...................Bucks fizz  ::

----------


## tisme

UP on the roof - the drifters

----------


## Elenna

UP, up, and Away (In My Beautiful Balloon)- The Mamas and the Papas

----------


## Tiger Jones

99 Red *Balloon*s - Nena

----------


## tisme

lady in RED - Chris de burgh

----------


## Tiger Jones

Silver *Lady* - David Soul

----------


## Max

Hi-ho SILVER lining - Jeff Beck

----------


## tisme

SILVER, blue and gold - Bad Company

----------


## Ricco

Mr BLUE Sky - ELO

----------


## airdlass

Clear blue SKY - George Strait

----------


## Natterjack

Love is BLUE (L' amour est bleu) - Paul Mauriat

----------


## rs 2k

so in LOVE with you....................spear of destiny

----------


## Sporran

It's SO Easy (To Fall In Love) - originally sung by Buddy Holly, but the version I remember best is the one by Linda Ronstadt.  ::

----------


## airdlass

Take it EASY - The Eagles

----------


## Sporran

Make It EASY On Yourself - The Walker Brothers

Aahh, the fabulous Walker Brothers!!! I was a bairn when this song was a hit in 1965, but old enough to be a fan of theirs.

I was torn between them and the Beatles, lol! The handsome American trio were not brothers in reality, though. 
Scott (Engel) Walker, the lead vocalist, had a wonderful, rich voice, somewhat on the deep side. 
They had a string of UK hits from the mid 60s onwards.


 

MAKE IT EASY ON YOURSELF - 23/09/1965

1 week at #1 - 14 weeks on chart 

Oh, breaking up is so very hard to do 
If you really love him 
And there's nothing I can do 
Don't try to spare my feelings 
Just tell me that we're through 

And make it easy on yourself 
Make it easy on yourself 
'Cause breaking up is so very hard to do 

And if the way I hold you 
Can't compare to his caress 
No words of consolation 
Will make me miss you less 

My darling, if this is goodbye 
I just know I'm gonna cry 
So run to him 
Before you start crying too 

And make it easy on yourself 
Make it easy on yourself 
'Cause breaking up is so very hard to do 
Oh baby, it's so hard to do 

So make it easy on yourself 
Make it easy on yourself 
'Cause breaking up is so very hard to do

----------


## pultneytooner

Take it *easy* -The eagles

----------


## rs 2k

EASY living.........................uriah heep :Grin:

----------


## airdlass

LIVING next door to Alice - Smokie

----------


## coastown

LIVING on an island---status quo

----------


## TRUCKER

LIVING on love -ALAN JACKSON

----------


## phoenix

LIVING doll........Cliff Richards

----------


## rs 2k

LIVING on the ceiling.........................talking heads

----------


## TRUCKER

dancing on the CEILING -lionel richie

----------


## rs 2k

DANCING in the moonlight........................thin lizzy

----------


## misty woman

Dancing queen......Abba

----------


## coastown

DANCING in the street==mick jagger===david bowie

----------


## rs 2k

the STREETs of philadelphia..............................bruce springsteen

----------


## Buttercup

*STREETS of London ~ Ralph McTell*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*London* Calling - Clash

----------


## Buttercup

*CALLING occupants of interplanetary craft ~ Carpenters*

----------


## Tiger Jones

When I'm *Calling* Youooooooo-oo-oo-oo-oo-oo-ooooo - Nelson Eddy and Jeanette MacDonald

----------


## Buttercup

*WHEN Julie comes around ~ Cufflinks*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*When* Wil I Be Famous - Bros

----------


## Big Jean

WHEN I Dream At Night - Marc Anthony

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Night* Fever - Beee Geees

----------


## Big Jean

NIGHT Speaks To A Woman - Trey Anastasio

----------


## Ricco

When a man loves a WOMAN - James Brown

----------


## Buttercup

*My WOMAN, my WOMAN, my wife ~ Marty Robbins*

----------


## Ricco

WOMAN from Tokyo - Deep Purple

----------


## Buttercup

*Tonight in TOKYO ~ Sandie Shaw*

----------


## golach

Tonight    Def Leppard

----------


## tisme

in the air TONIGHT - Phil Collins

----------


## Natterjack

The AIR that I Breathe - The Hollies

----------


## Buttercup

*Something in the AIR ~ Thunderclap Newman*

----------


## Ricco

AIR on a G string - Joanne Sebastian Bach

----------


## obiron

ON A ragga tip...........SL2

----------


## Ricco

> ON A ragga tip...........SL2


Should that be 'tip' or 'trip'?  Could make a world of difference.  lol :Grin:

----------


## obiron

> Should that be 'tip' or 'trip'? Could make a world of difference. lol


def tip went and checked on a cd box

----------


## Buttercup

*ON the wings of a nightingale ~ Everly Brothers*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Wings* of a Dove - Madness

----------


## obiron

flying without wings......westlife

----------


## canuck

FLYING - Bryan Adams


(certainly not a good day for it in the UK today)

----------


## TRUCKER

come FLY wth me -frank sinatra

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The FLY......U2 ::   ::

----------


## pultneytooner

*Fly* me to the moon - Frank Sinatra

----------


## airdlass

Man on the MOON - REM

----------


## TRUCKER

walking on the MOON- the police

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WALKING the dog.....Rolling Stones

----------


## pultneytooner

These boots are made for *walking* - Nancy Sinatra

----------


## Tiger Jones

*These* Are The Days Of Our Lives - Queen

----------


## Ricco

DAYS of Pearly Spencer - David McWilliams

----------


## pultneytooner

Days - The Kinks

----------


## golach

Day trip to Bangor....... Fiddler's Dram

----------


## Natterjack

DAYS like these - Billy Bragg

----------


## Tiger Jones

Take *These* Chains - Hank Williams?

----------


## rs 2k

Don't TAKE nothing...............Tygers of pan tang

----------


## Tiger Jones

Money For *Nothing* - Dire Straits

----------


## Buttercup

*MONEY MONEY MONEY ~Abba*

----------


## jings00

MONEY - Pink Floyd

----------


## Tiger Jones

Take The *Money* And Run - Steve Miller

----------


## Natterjack

Blues RUN The Game - Jackson C Frank

----------


## willowbankbear

Run to you - Bryan Adams

----------


## obiron

run.......snow patrol

----------


## Natterjack

I've Gotta get a Message TO YOU - Bee Gees
Oops you beat me to it!

----------


## willowbankbear

MESSAGE in a bottle - Police

----------


## Buttercup

*MESSAGE to Martha ~ Adam Faith*

----------


## obiron

marthas harbour.........all about eve.

----------


## Buttercup

*Harbour Lights ~ Platters*

----------


## obiron

baby when the lights go out..........5ive

----------


## Buttercup

*So long BABY ~ Del Shannon*

----------


## Ricco

LONG Tall Sally - The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*LONG haired lover from Liverpool ~ Little Jimmy Osmond*

----------


## rs 2k

I don't want a LOVER.................Texas

----------


## pultneytooner

Goodbye my *lover* - James Blunt

----------


## rs 2k

GOODBYE yellow brick road...............Elton John

----------


## airdlass

Big YELLOW Taxi - Counting Crows

----------


## willowbankbear

Yellow submarine- Scouse/Beatles

----------


## Natterjack

BIG Girls don't cry - Four Seasons
 I'm too slow.

----------


## willowbankbear

CRY me a river - Justin Trousersnake

----------


## obiron

CRYing waiting hoping........buddy holly

----------


## Buttercup

*Boys CRY ~ Eden Kane*

----------


## willowbankbear

Wild BOYS - DuranDuran

----------


## obiron

boys will be boys.......ordinary boys

----------


## Buttercup

*Let it BE ~ Beatles*

----------


## willowbankbear

Girls & Boys - Blur

----------


## tisme

GIRLS just wanna have fun - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## obiron

girls on film......duran duran

----------


## coastown

girls  girls  girls----elvis presley

----------


## TRUCKER

GIRLS and boys -good charlotte

----------


## airdlass

The BOYS are back in town - Thin Lizzy

----------


## Ricco

Down TOWN - Petula Clarke


(haven't I been there before?)

----------


## Buttercup

*This TOWN ain't big enough for the both of us ~ Sparks*

----------


## Ricco

BIG Indian - Dandy Worhols

----------


## Buttercup

*INDIAN Reservation ~ Don Fardon*

----------


## Big Jean

INDIAN Outlaw - Tim McGraw

----------


## cmack

OUTLAW torn - metallica

----------


## obiron

torn......natalie imbruglia

----------


## Buttercup

*TORN between two lovers ~ Mary MacGregor*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Two* Little Boys - Rolf Harris

----------


## golach

TWO out of three ain't bad       Meat Loaf

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Bad* Girls - Donna Summer

----------


## airdlass

GIRLS on film - Duran Duran

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Girls Girls Girls* - Sailor

----------


## pultneytooner

*Girls* just wanna have fun - Cyndi lauper

----------


## Fran

all the GIRLS Ive ever loved before........forgotten singers name.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Never *Ever* - All Saints

----------


## obiron

ever fallen in love..buzzcocks

----------


## airdlass

LOVE Hurts - Gram Parsons

----------


## Tiger Jones

If It *Hurts* Just A Little - Donna Summer

----------


## Ricco

LITTLE Miss Strange - Jimmy Hendrix

----------


## obiron

little by little......oasis


too slow again

----------


## mi16

BY the rivers of babylon-boney m

----------


## obiron

by the way...........RHCP

----------


## Ricco

WAY you make me feel - Bryan Adams

----------


## obiron

feel...........robbie williams

----------


## willowbankbear

FEEL the beat- Darude

----------


## obiron

beat it............michael jackson

----------


## tisme

BEAT the drum - Runrig

----------


## rs 2k

the boxer BEAT...................................jo boxers :Grin:

----------


## airdlass

The BOXER - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## TRUCKER

THE mull of kintyre - paul macarteny - wings

----------


## Buttercup

*THE great pretender ~ Queen*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Great* Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

----------


## Big Jean

FIRE And Rain - James Taylor

----------


## dirdyweeker

Ring of FIRE.......Johnny Cash

----------


## Big Jean

FIRE And Ice - Pat Benetar

----------


## canuck

Fan the FIRE - Earth, Wind and Fire

----------


## Lolabelle

Put another log on the FIRE ~ Bobby Bare

----------


## celtic 302

ON THE other side +-+ the Strokes

----------


## obiron

mr brightside.....killers

----------


## Buttercup

*The Reverand MR Black ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Black* Night White Light - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

----------


## Sporran

Light My Fire - The Doors

----------


## Buttercup

*LIGHT of love ~ T-Rex*

----------


## Tiger Jones

All You Need Is *Love* - Beatles

----------


## willowbankbear

Power of LOVE - Q-Tex

----------


## Buttercup

*POWER to the people ~ John Lennon*

----------


## ~~Tides~~

PEOPLE are strange - The Doors

----------


## Ricco

STRANGE Brew - Cream

----------


## obiron

beautiful STRANGEr......madonna

----------


## willowbankbear

Beautiful - Matt Darey

----------


## Max

Oh yes you're BEAUTIFUL - Gary Glitter

----------


## Tiger Jones

*You're* The One That I Want - Olivia Newton-John And John Travolta

----------


## Buttercup

*You're  the one ~ Petula Clark*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*One* Of Us - Abba

----------


## Buttercup

*ONE fine day ~ Chiffons*

----------


## Ricco

US and them - Pink Floyd

----------


## Big Jean

THEM Changes - Kenny Wayne Shepherd

----------


## pultneytooner

Everything *changes* but you - Take That

----------


## Buttercup

*All kinds of EVERYTHING ~ Dana*

----------


## Natterjack

ALL cried out - Alison Moyet

----------


## willowbankbear

Left OUTside Alone - Anastascia

----------


## Buttercup

*ALONE again, naturally ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan*

----------


## Big Jean

Born AGAIN Human - BB King

----------


## obiron

born in the usa.....bruce springsteen

----------


## Buttercup

*Natural BORN bugie ~ Humble Pie*

----------


## Big Jean

BORN Under A Bad Sign - Cream

----------


## obiron

sign o the times......prince

----------


## Buttercup

*TIMES they are a changin' ~ Bob Dylan*

----------


## obiron

times like these......foo fighters

----------


## Buttercup

*THESE boots were made for walkin' ~ Nancy Sinatra*

----------


## Big Jean

THESE Words - Natasha Bedingfield

----------


## Buttercup

*Words ~ Bee Gees*

----------


## obiron

words and pictures............the hollies

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Picture* This - Blondie

----------


## Buttercup

*PICTURES of matchstickmen ~ Status Quo*

----------


## Big Jean

PICTURES Of Home - Deep Purple

----------


## rs 2k

ill find my way HOME..........................jon & vangelis

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Way* Down - Elvis

----------


## TRUCKER

DOWN DOWN -status quo

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

DOWN town.....Petula Clarke

----------


## rs 2k

deep DOWN and dirty..........................stereo mc,s

----------


## Tiger Jones

Don't Let The Sun Go *Down* On Me - George Michael

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

LET it be....The Beatles

----------


## rs 2k

LET there be rock.....acdc

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Rock* On - David Essex

----------


## rs 2k

between a ROCK and a hard place.......................u f o

----------


## ~~Tides~~

Hard Days Night - The Beatles

----------


## Kenn

Saturday night at the movies

----------


## rs 2k

Saturday Night.............................whigfield

----------


## Buttercup

*NIGHTs in white satin ~ Moody Blues*

----------


## Ricco

Ride a WHITE swan - T Rex

----------


## Buttercup

*Hitchin' a RIDE ~ Vanity Fair*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Whos gonna RIDE your wild horses.....U2

----------


## Buttercup

*Crazy HORSES ~ Osmonds*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

CRAZY CRAZY nights....Kiss

----------


## Buttercup

*Summer Nights ~ John Travolta & Olivia Newton John*

----------


## Big Jean

NIGHTS Are Forever - England Dan and John Ford Coley

----------


## Lolabelle

I love a rainy NIGHT  ~ Eddie Rabbit

----------


## TRUCKER

I LOVE to boogie - T-REX

----------


## Ricco

BOOGIE Man - Aerosmith

----------


## Big Jean

BOOGIE Shoes - KC & the Sunshine Band

----------


## willowbankbear

Blame it on the BOOGIE - Jackson 5

----------


## paris

BOOGIE NIGHTS...cant remember who sang it though .

----------


## paris

boogie woogie bugle boy from company B . Bet Midler ??

----------


## laguna2

Bachelor BOY

----------


## obiron

oh boy......buddy holly

----------


## dunderheed

OH when the saints go marching in

----------


## obiron

oh my god............kaiser chiefs

----------


## dunderheed

MY way - limp bizcut

----------


## obiron

in my life...........the beatles

----------


## dunderheed

its my life- doctor albarn(?)

----------


## obiron

its my life.......bon jovi

----------


## dunderheed

life on mars - david bowie

----------


## obiron

circle of life......elton john

----------


## dunderheed

circle in the sand- belinda carlisle

----------


## obiron

dancing IN THE dark.......big daddy

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Dancing* With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox

----------


## Buttercup

*Dancing Queen ~ Abba*

----------


## dunderheed

DANCING in the streets by mick jagger and david bowie(cant remember who sung it originally)

----------


## Buttercup

*Dancing in Kyle ~ Calum Kennedy*

----------


## Big Jean

DANCING With Myself - Billy Idol

----------


## Buttercup

*All by MYSELF ~ Eric Carmen*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*All* The Young Dudes - David Bowie

----------


## Buttercup

*YOUNG, gifted and black ~ Bob & Marcia*

----------


## Big Jean

Black Diamond Bay - Bob Dylan

----------


## Buttercup

*Sittin' on the dock of the BAY ~ Ottis Redding*

----------


## Max

BLACK Velvet -  Alannah Myles

----------


## Max

Sorry too late!

THE way we were - Barbara Streisand

----------


## Buttercup

*When we WERE young ~ Solomon King*

----------


## Big Jean

WE Go Together - Grease

----------


## Buttercup

*TOGETHER forever ~ Rick Astley*

----------


## Big Jean

FOREVER In Love - Kenny G

----------


## Buttercup

*FOREVER in Blue Jeans ~ Neil Diamond*

----------


## Big Jean

BLUE Collar Man - Styx

----------


## Buttercup

*Travellin' MAN ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## airdlass

Rocket MAN - Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

*ROCKET to the moon ~ Runrig*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Moon* River - Danny Williams

----------


## airdlass

The RIVER - Bruce Springsteen

----------


## hilly2

THE Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones

----------


## hilly2

I can hear the GRASS Grow - the Move

----------


## Buttercup

*I HEAR you knockin' ~ Dave Edmonds*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Knocking* on heavens door - Bob Dylan

----------


## Buttercup

*HEAVEN help us all ~ Stevie Wonder*

----------


## Big Jean

HEAVEN Can Wait - Meatloaf

----------


## TRUCKER

Can The Can -suzi Quatro

----------


## paris

ii just CANt get you out of my head...kilie

----------


## dunderheed

points OF authority- linkin park

----------


## rs 2k

Chain OF command...........xtc

----------


## Natterjack

CHAIN of Fools - Aretha Franklin

----------


## rs 2k

Temple OF love.................The sisters of mercy

----------


## tisme

LOVE me do - the beatles

----------


## rs 2k

so in LOVE with you..............spear of destiny

----------


## coastown

The  Price  Of  Love---BON JOVI

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith

----------


## Ricco

LOVE is like Oxygen - ELO

----------


## Buttercup

*True LOVE ways ~ Buddy Holly*

----------


## Sporran

50 WAYS To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon

----------


## Buttercup

*If you LEAVE me now ~ Chicago*

----------


## rs 2k

im still in love with YOU.........................THIN LIZZY

----------


## Buttercup

*Let's talk about LOVE ~ Helen Shapiro*

----------


## willowbankbear

LETS TALK ABOUT sex - Salt & Peppa

----------


## TRUCKER

LETS dance- david bowie

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Dance* Tae Yer Daddy - Traditional

----------


## Foxy

DADDY cool - Boney M

----------


## Big Jean

DADDY's Little Girl - Al Martino

----------


## Lolabelle

LITTLE Bitty ~ Alan Jackson

----------


## TRUCKER

with a LITTLE help from my friends -joe cocker

----------


## dunderheed

MY generation- the who

----------


## rs 2k

Kiss on MY list.................Hall and Oates

----------


## obiron

kiss me...........sixpence none the richer

----------


## Buttercup

*KISS me, honey honey, KISS me ~ Shirley Bassey*

----------


## rs 2k

HONEY for the bee...............Billie

----------


## jings00

HONEY - Bobby Goldsburgh??

----------


## Buttercup

*HONEY come back ~ Glen Campbell*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Come* Into My Life - Donna Summer

----------


## Buttercup

*COME back and shake me ~ Clodagh Rodgers*

----------


## obiron

baby come back.......the equals

----------


## Max

Bye Bye BABY baby good bye - Bay City Rollers

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Good* Vibrations - Beach Boys

----------


## Buttercup

*GOOD hearted woman ~ Waylon Jennings*

----------


## obiron

good golly miss molly.........little richard

----------


## Buttercup

*GOOD grief Christina ~ Chicory Tip*

----------


## airdlass

GOOD lovin gone bad- Bad Company

----------


## obiron

back for good........take that

----------


## Buttercup

*Even the bad times are GOOD ~ Tremeloes*

----------


## obiron

bad to me..........billy j kramer

----------


## Buttercup

*Touch ME in the morning ~ Diana Ross*

----------


## Tiger Jones

She Wants To Be *Me* - Busted

----------


## obiron

all thats she wants..........ace of base

----------


## Buttercup

*All Right ~ Christopher Cross*

----------


## obiron

dr jones......aqua

----------


## Buttercup

*Billy JONES general store ~ Jud Strunk*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BILLY don't be a hero......Paper lace

----------


## airdlass

Let it BE - The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*LET IT BE me ~ Everly Brothers*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I wish I knew how it would feel to BE....Nina Simone

----------


## Buttercup

*I FEEL like Buddy Holly ~ Alvin Stardust*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

HOLLY and Ivy....Natalie Cole

----------


## Buttercup

*HOLLYwood (down on your luck) ~ Thin Lizzy*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Hooray for Hollywood....Doris Day

----------


## Buttercup

*HOORAY HOORAY it's a holi-holiday ~ Boney M*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

HOLIDAY......Madonna

----------


## Tiger Jones

Summer *Holiday* - Cliff

----------


## Buttercup

*SUMMER in the city ~ Lovin' Spoonful*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*City* to* City* - Gerry Rafferty

----------


## Buttercup

*CITY of New Orleans ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*New* York *New* York - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

New York........u2

----------


## celtic 302

new kids in town +-+ the Eagles

----------


## theone

A TOWN called malice -the jam

----------


## Tiger Jones

Ghost *Town* - Specials

----------


## pultneytooner

Dirty old *town* - The dubliners and many others

I like the sig, cedric.

They're coming to take me away,
Haha, they're coming to take me away,
Ho ho, hee hee, ha ha,
To the funny farm
Where Life is Beautiful all the time
And I'll be happy to see
Those Nice Young Men
In their Clean White Coats
And they're coming to take me AWAY,
HA HAAAAA

----------


## rs 2k

This TOWN.................deacon blue

----------


## dunderheed

THIS is not a love song - Public Image Limited

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Song* For Whoever - The Beautiful South

----------


## willowbankbear

SONG 2 - Blur

----------


## Buttercup

*SONG sung blue ~ Neil Diamond*

----------


## TRUCKER

BLUE moon of kentucky  hank williams

----------


## Buttercup

*Venus in BLUE jeans ~ Mark Wynter*

----------


## TRUCKER

the IN CROWD - bryan ferry

----------


## Buttercup

*The CROWD ~ Roy Orbison*

----------


## pultneytooner

*The* twelfth of never - G Wayne Thomas

----------


## Buttercup

*I'll NEVER fall in love again ~ Bobbie Gentry*

----------


## Kenn

Falling in LOVE Again..Marlene Dietrich

----------


## Buttercup

*Last night was made for LOVE ~ Billy Fury*

----------


## dirdyweeker

LOVE on the rocks....Neil Diamond

----------


## Tiger Jones

Murder *On The* Dance Floor - Sophie Ellis-Bextor

----------


## Big Jean

ON THE Run - Pink Floyd

----------


## Ricco

RUN through the jungle - Creedance Clearwater Revival

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Run* To The Hills - Iron Maiden

----------


## golach

RUN to Him.............Bobby Vee

----------


## airdlass

RUN to me - The Beegees

----------


## Big Jean

TO The One Who Knows - Yianni

----------


## canuck

Heaven Only KNOWS - Electric Light Orchestra

----------


## Buttercup

*Three steps to HEAVEN ~ Eddie Cochran*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Heaven* Knows - Donna Summer

----------


## tam

stairway to HEAVEN led zeplin

----------


## Tiger Jones

Turn *To* Stone - Electric Light Orchestra

----------


## Buttercup

*TURN your radio on ~ Ray Stevens*

----------


## Max

Video Killed the Radio star - Buggles

----------


## Buttercup

*STAR trekkin' ~ Firm*

----------


## canuck

Shining STAR - Earth, Wind and Fire

----------


## canuck

SHINING Light - Ash

----------


## Buttercup

*LIGHTs of Cincinatti ~ Scott Walker*

----------


## canuck

*The Cockroach that Ate SZINSZINATTI - Traditional Folk*

----------


## Big Jean

"La Cucaracha" ........( this could work)  OR
"AccenttchuATE the positive" - Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters

The choice is yours !!!

----------


## canuck

Well I thought maybe we had killed the Song Tune Thread.  But I found this:

Emotional COCKROACH - Tadpole

----------


## canuck

EMOTIONAL - Diana DeGarmo

----------


## canuck

So EMOTIONAL - Christina Aguilera

----------


## Buttercup

*SO far away  ~ Dire Straits*

----------


## canuck

Up, up and AWAY - Fifth Dimension

----------


## Big Jean

UP The Ladder To The Roof - Supremes

----------


## obiron

moving on UP.......primal scream

----------


## Antediluvian

MOVING, Supergrass

----------


## obiron

moving forward.......hoobastank

----------


## canuck

Keep it MOVING - Mary J. Blige

----------


## obiron

keep on running.......spencer davis group

----------


## phoenix

Does your chewing gum loose its flavour ON the bedpost overnight.......Lonnie Donegan

----------


## tisme

ITS now or never - Elvis

----------


## obiron

never ever.......all saints

----------


## lorraine_2406

........................

----------


## Big Jean

NEVER Let Me Down - David Bowie

----------


## phoenix

LET it be...........Beatles

----------


## taylor.4

LET love shine.......AMOS

----------


## coastown

LOVE shack------

----------


## phoenix

LOVE doesnt ask why.........Celine Dion

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Love* Ain't Here Anymore - Take That

----------


## TRUCKER

livin on LOVE- alan jackson

----------


## phoenix

Stoned in LOVE..........Tom Jones

----------


## TRUCKER

i feel LOVE - DONNA SUMMER

----------


## phoenix

I want to break free..........Queen

----------


## Big Jean

BREAK On Through - Doors

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BREAK Out....Swing out sister

----------


## Big Jean

OUT Of Touch  ( single version ) - Hall & Oates

----------


## dirdyweeker

TOUCH me in the morning....Diana Ross

----------


## Tiger Jones

Good *Morning* Sunshine - Aqua

----------


## Buttercup

*Early in the MORNING ~ Vanity Fair*

----------


## Big Jean

MORNING Song - Jewel

----------


## Tiger Jones

This Is Not A Love *Song* - Public Image

----------


## tisme

im NOT in love - 10cc

----------


## phoenix

A fool in LOVE.......Frankie Miller

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Love* On The Rocks - Neil Diamond

----------


## tam

band ON THE run  wings

----------


## Buttercup

*Fox ON THE RUN ~ Manfred Mann*

----------


## airdlass

Running ON Empty - Jackson Browne

----------


## phoenix

Keep on RUNNING..........Small Faces?  ::

----------


## airdlass

KEEP on loving you - Reo Speedwagon

----------


## phoenix

A Little LOVING.........Brian Poole and the Tremeloes

----------


## candyfloss

Give a LITTLE love - Bay city rollers

----------


## TRUCKER

LOVE me do - beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*I LOVE you because ~ Jim Reeves*

Phoenix: The Spencer Davis Group went to No.1 with Keep on Running in '65

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Because* The Night - Patti Smith

----------


## Buttercup

*THE NIGHT has a thousand eyes ~ Bobby Vee*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Lying *Eyes* - Eagles

----------


## Buttercup

*Blue EYES cryin' in the rain ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Rain*y Days and Mondays - Carpenters

----------


## Kenn

I hate Monday..Bob Geldorf

----------


## Tiger Jones

*I*'m In The Mood For Dancing - The Nolans

----------


## Carlo Gambino

Dancing in the streets- Mick Jagger & David Bowie

----------


## Big Jean

DANCING On Glass - Motley Crue

----------


## Tiger Jones

I Love The Sound Of Breaking *Glass* - Nick Lowe

----------


## candyfloss

Don't go BREAKING my heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee

----------


## Max

Wake me up before you Go go - WHAM

----------


## tisme

don't leave ME this way - The communards

----------


## tam

my WAY ...... frank sinatra

----------


## Buttercup

*WAY down yonder in New Orleans ~ Freddy Cannon*

----------


## obiron

walk this way......aerosmith and run dmc..

----------


## Buttercup

*WALK like a man ~ Four Seasons*

----------


## obiron

walk like an egyptian (???sp)......the bangles

----------


## Buttercup

*LIKE a Rolling Stone ~ Bob Dylan*

----------


## Saveman

Can I just pause the game for a sec to say.... 
WOW! 3926 replies to this thread! That is just incredible/silly/admirable/daft/crazy/cool (delete as applicable)

Thanks.......carry on....

 ::

----------


## RockChick84

ROLLING On The River - Ike & Tina Turner

----------


## Kristafur

in the rain by a local caithness chap.


its at:
www.myspace.com/themusikvandale

going to be massive within the next year...

check it out..

big up homegrown talent and behave

----------


## Elenna

Laughter in the RAIN - Neil Sedaka

----------


## Tiger Jones

Purple *Rain* - Prince

----------


## misty woman

Why does it always RAIN on me_travis

----------


## misty woman

Raintown_deacon blue.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Your *Town* - Deacon Blue

----------


## obiron

town called malice.....the jam..

----------


## pultneytooner

The boys are back in *town* - Thin Lizzy

----------


## obiron

this town aint big enough for the both of us.......sparks

----------


## Elenna

BOTH Sides Now - Joni Mitchell

----------


## Buttercup

*Morning SIDE of the mountain ~ Donny & Marie Osmond*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Morning* has broken - Cat Stevens

----------


## tisme

BROKEN down angel - nazareth

----------


## Big Jean

DOWN On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## tisme

DOWN the dustpipe - status quo

----------


## Big Jean

Ain't goin' DOWN Til The Sun Comes Up - Garth Brooks

----------


## Tiger Jones

Walking On *Sun*shine - Katrina and the Waves

----------


## candyfloss

WALKING on the moon - The Police

----------


## Buttercup

*WALKING the floor over you ~ Pat Boone*

----------


## candyfloss

Roll OVER Beethoven - E.L.O

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Roll* Away the Stone - Mott the Hoople

----------


## candyfloss

So far AWAY from me - Dire Staits

----------


## Buttercup

*You won't find another fool like ME ~ New Seekers*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Fool* If You Think It's Over - Elkie Brooks

----------


## Buttercup

*OVER and OVER ~ James Boys*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Get *Over* You - Sophie Ellis-Bextor

----------


## Buttercup

*Never be anyone else but YOU ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Anyone* Can Fall In Love - Anita Dobson

----------


## Buttercup

*ANYONE who had a heart ~ Cilla Black*

----------


## pultneytooner

*Anyone* who had a heart - Cilla Black

----------


## Elenna

HEARTbeat - Buddy Holly

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Beat* It - Michael Jackson

----------


## Big Jean

HEARTBEAT City - Cars

----------


## Tiger Jones

Summer Night *City* - Abba

----------


## Big Jean

Ain't Even Done With The NIGHT - John Mellencamp

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Ain't* No Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers

----------


## Big Jean

AIN'T That A Kick In The Pants - Dean Martin

----------


## Foxy

AINT no mountain high enough - Diana Ross

----------


## Buttercup

*HIGH hopes ~ Frank Sinatra*

----------


## Big Jean

HIGHer Ground - Stevie Wonder

----------


## Betty

HIGHER and HIGHER - Otis Redding

----------


## Elenna

Rocky Mountain HIGH - John Denver

----------


## tisme

move any MOUNTAIN - the shamen

----------


## pultneytooner

Sugar *Mountain* - Neil Young

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Sugar* Walls - Sheena Easton

----------


## Buttercup

*Four WALLS ~ Jim Reeves*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Four* Brothers - The Manhattan Transfer

----------


## Buttercup

*BROTHERS in arms ~ Dire Straits*

----------


## obiron

he aint heavy he's my brother.......the hollies

----------


## Buttercup

*AIN'T that a shame ~ Fats Domino*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Take *That* And Party - Take That

----------


## phoenix

The PARTY aint over yet.......Status Quo

----------


## dirdyweeker

He AINT heavy.......Neil Diamond

----------


## Buttercup

*HE AIN'T no competition ~ Brother Beyond*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*He*'s The Greatest Dancer - Sister Sledge

----------


## Betty

Private DANCER - Tina Turner

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Private* Eyes - Hall & Oates

----------


## pultneytooner

Gary Gilmore's *Eyes* - The Adverts

----------


## candyfloss

Sexy EYES - Dr Hook

----------


## Tiger Jones

Bette Davis *Eyes* - Kim Carnes

----------


## Betty

These EYES - The Guess Who

----------


## Tiger Jones

*These* Are The Days Of Our Lives - Queen

----------


## obiron

bad day......daniel powter

----------


## pultneytooner

Bad Boys - Bob Marley

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Boys Boys Boys* - Sabrina

----------


## obiron

wild boys......duran duran

----------


## Tiger Jones

Where The *Wild* Roses Grow - Kylie Minogue and Nick Cave

----------


## obiron

love grows where my rosemary goes......edison lighthouse

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Where* Did Our *Love* *Go* - Supremes

----------


## airdlass

OUR Town - Iris DeMent

----------


## Tiger Jones

Tinsel*town* In The Rain - Blue Nile

----------


## TRUCKER

downTOWN -PETULA CLARK

----------


## Tiger Jones

Don't Bring Me *Down* - ELO

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Have been away for a wee while but can i just say one thing

Cheers Pultneytooner for the most addictive thread I have ever came across on the org.Trying to boost our posts.........NAW!!!!

Love Music.......YES!!!!

To carry on this great thread,NOT A GAME .......

DOWN Under....Men at Work

----------


## dirdyweeker

UNDER the Boardwalk.....The Drifters


Can I also add, I too have enjoyed looking in on this thread for songs which I've long forgotten. I don't worry that it does not boost my posts but enjoy reliving the past..............

----------


## Big Jean

UNDER My Thumb - Rolling Stones

I agree dirdyweeker.  It is all for fun !!!

----------


## pultneytooner

Whos bed have your boots been *under* - Shania Twain

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Under* Your Thumb - 10cc



+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

Oh aye and a *thumb*s up from me as well for this thread  :Wink:

----------


## Big Jean

YOUR Sister Can't Twist ( But She Can Rock & Roll )- Elton John

----------


## Tiger Jones

Let's *Twist* Again - Chubby Checker

----------


## Big Jean

LET'S Go Rock And Roll - KC & The Sunshine Band

----------


## candyfloss

ROCK dj - Robbie Williams

----------


## Tiger Jones

Last Night A *DJ* Saved My Life - In Deep?

----------


## TRUCKER

all NIGHT long - lionel richie

----------


## coastown

the LONG and winding road (the beatles)

----------


## Tiger Jones

The *Road* To Mandalay - Robbie Williams

----------


## Big Jean

On The ROAD To Find Out - Cat Stevens

----------


## Tiger Jones

She's *Out * Of My Life - Michael Jackson

----------


## Big Jean

LIFE Begins At 40 - Sophie Tucker

----------


## Billy Boy

LIFE is a flower  ray smith

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Flower*s In The Rain - The Move

----------


## misty woman

FLOWERSin the window_TRAVIS

----------


## candyfloss

You don't bring me FLOWERS - Neil Diamond

----------


## airdlass

They DON'T Know - Tracy Ullman

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Don't* Call Me Baby - Geri Halliwell

----------


## Big Jean

CALL Me Back Again - Wings

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Back* In The USSR - Beatles

----------


## coastown

get BACK----the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*BACK off boogaloo ~ Ringo Starr*

----------


## obiron

back to life......soul II soul

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Life* Is Just a Bowl of Cherries - Doris Day

----------


## Big Jean

LIFE Ain't Always Beautiful - Gary Allan

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Life*'s What You Make It - Talk Talk

----------


## obiron

sometimes you cant make it on your own........U2

----------


## Buttercup

*Help me MAKE IT through the night ~ Gladys Knight & the Pips*

----------


## obiron

help.......the beatles

----------


## Big Jean

I Can't HELP Myself - Four Tops

----------


## Tiger Jones

*I Can't Help* Falling In Love With You - Elvis Presley

----------


## TRUCKER

LOVE me do the beatles

----------


## rs 2k

aga DO.............................BLACK LACE :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Do* You Know The Way To San Jose - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

----------


## phoenix

Da DO Ron Ron.........Diana Ross and the Supremes ........Oi tink  ::

----------


## Tiger Jones

De *Do Do Do* - De Police

----------


## Big Jean

DO You Wanna Go Party - KC & the Sunshine Band

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Do You Wanna* Dance - Cliff Richard (Sir)

----------


## rs 2k

the safety DANCE.....................MEN WITHOUT HATS :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

Last *Dance* - Donna Summer

----------


## rs 2k

LAST train to transcentral......................K.L.F. :Grin:

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Last Train* *To* Clarksville - Monkees

----------


## Big Jean

TRAIN In The Distance - Paul Simon

----------


## TRUCKER

from a DISTANCE -bette midler

----------


## Elenna

I Can Go the DISTANCE - Hercules (Disney)

----------


## Ricco

GO now - Moody Blues

----------


## candyfloss

Right NOW - Atomic kitten

----------


## tam

all RIGHT  mungo jerry

----------


## Tiger Jones

*All* I Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow

----------


## Buttercup

*ALL around my hat ~ Steeleye Span*

----------


## candyfloss

Wherever i lay my HAT - Paul Young

----------


## Big Jean

LAY Down Sally - Eric Clapton

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Lay* All Your Love On Me - Abba

----------


## Buttercup

*A thing called LOVE ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## phoenix

Wild THING............The Troggs  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*WILD side of life ~ Status Quo*

----------


## Big Jean

WILD Mountain Honey - Steve Miller Band

----------


## phoenix

Honey....Bobby Goldsboro

----------


## Big Jean

Honey, I'm Home - Shania Twain

Sure were problems submitting this one ! This is my third try !

----------


## Buttercup

*HOME is where the heart is ~ Daniel O'Donnell*

----------


## Big Jean

WHERE The River Flows - Collective Soul

----------


## Buttercup

*Kern RIVER ~ Merle Haggard*

----------


## tisme

RIVER deep mountain high - Tina Turner

----------


## obiron

cry me a river.........justin timberlake

----------


## Buttercup

*Yellow RIVER ~ Christie*

----------


## coastown

RIVERS of babylon  (boney m )

----------


## Buttercup

*Can't stop a RIVER ~ Duncan James*

----------


## candyfloss

The RIVER of dreams - Billy Joel

----------


## Buttercup

*DREAM lover ~ Bobby Darrin*

----------


## candyfloss

I have a DREAM - Westlife

----------


## TRUCKER

dayDREAM believer -the monkees

----------


## Tiger Jones

I'm A *Believer* - Monkees

----------


## Big Jean

I'M Getting Sentimental Over You - Tommy Dorsey Orchestra

----------


## pultneytooner

Only *You* - The Platters

----------


## Big Jean

ONLY The Strong Survive - Elvis Presley

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Only* The Lonely - Roy Orbison

----------


## Big Jean

LONELY Ol' Night - John Mellencamp

----------


## candyfloss

In the still of the NIGHT - The five satins

----------


## Tiger Jones

Heat *Of The Night* - Aqua

----------


## candyfloss

Heat of the moment - Asia

----------


## Ricco

MOMENT in paradise - ELO

----------


## Buttercup

*Halfway to PARADISE ~ Billy Fury*

----------


## Big Jean

PARADISE By The Dashboard Light - Meatloaf

----------


## candyfloss

You LIGHT up my life - Leann Rimes

----------


## Buttercup

*LIFE's been good ~ Joe Walsh*

----------


## candyfloss

Back for GOOD - Take that

----------


## Big Jean

BACK On THe Road Again - REO Speedwagon

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Again* And *Again* - Status Quo

----------


## airdlass

You win AGAIN - the Beegees

----------


## obiron

you raise me up.........westlife

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Up* On The Roof - Drifters

----------


## Buttercup

*Stood UP ~ Rick Nelson*

----------


## misty woman

the only way is UP_yazz

----------


## Buttercup

*It's UP to you ~ Rick Nelson*

----------


## misty woman

because of YOU _KELLY CLARKSON

----------


## Buttercup

*Do YOU really want to hurt me ~ Culture Club*

----------


## misty woman

how you remind ME_nickleback

----------


## misty woman

see ME,feel ME_the who

----------


## misty woman

FREE me_cast

----------


## Buttercup

*ME and Mrs Jones ~ Billy Paul*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Doctor *Jones* - Aqua

----------


## misty woman

why'd you lie to me _anastacia

----------


## Big Jean

ME And Julio Down By The Schoolyard - Paul Simon

----------


## TRUCKER

WHY showaddy waddy

----------


## misty woman

i guess that,s WHY they call it the blues_elton john

----------


## Big Jean

You CAN Call Me Al - Paul Simon

----------


## misty woman

don,t let the sun go down on ME-elton john

----------


## misty woman

THE one i love_david gray

----------


## misty woman

ONE day in your life_anastacia

----------


## Buttercup

*Dedicated to the one I LOVE ~Mammas & Pappas*

----------


## misty woman

im outta LOVE_anastacia

----------


## misty woman

real LOVE_david gray

----------


## coastown

LOVE me for a reason

----------


## misty woman

this years LOVE_david gray

----------


## Tiger Jones

*This* Will Be Our Year - The Beautiful South

----------


## Buttercup

*YEARS may come, YEARS may go ~ Hermans Hermits*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Go* West - Pet Shop Boys

----------


## Buttercup

*WEST end girls ~ Pet Shop Boys*

----------


## misty woman

GIRLS just want to have fun_cindy lauper

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Have* You Ever - The Beautiful South

----------


## Big Jean

HAVE A Drink On Me - AC/DC

----------


## Tiger Jones

It's All Coming Back To *Me* Now - Meat Loaf

----------


## Big Jean

NOW I'm Here - Queen

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Here* I Go Again - Whitesnake

----------


## Big Jean

GO To The Mirror Boy  -  Who

----------


## TRUCKER

three little BOYS - rolf harris

----------


## pultneytooner

The *Boys* Of Summer - Don Henley

----------


## golach

Boys dont cry..................Cure

----------


## tisme

DONT cry for me argentina - Julie covington

----------


## Buttercup

*Boys CRY ~ Eden Kane*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Boys Boys Boys.......Sabrina

----------


## candyfloss

Wild BOYS - Duran duran

----------


## Buttercup

*WILD rover ~ traditional*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Go *Wild* In The Country - Bow Wow Wow

----------


## candyfloss

In a big COUNTRY - Big country

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Country* House - Blur

----------


## candyfloss

HOUSE and the rising sun - House of pain

----------


## pultneytooner

This Old *House* - Shakin' Steven

----------


## candyfloss

OLD devil called love - Alison Moyet

----------


## coastown

my OLD mans a dustman----lonnie donnegan

----------


## Buttercup

*It's the same OLD song ~ Four Tops*

----------


## Max

Your Song - Elton John

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond

----------


## candyfloss

This is your SONG -Ronan Keating

----------


## Buttercup

*Sing a SONG of freedom ~ Cliff*

----------


## Tiger Jones

I'd Like To Teach The World To *Sing* - New Seekers

----------


## Buttercup

*A WORLD of our own ~ Seekers*

----------


## pultneytooner

Dreaming *of* you - The coral

----------


## taylor.4

somebody needs YOU.........Westlife

----------


## Tiger Jones

Your Disco *Needs You* - Kylie Minogue

----------


## Big Jean

YOUR Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams

----------


## Tiger Jones

Tell It To My *Heart* - Taylor Dayne

----------


## candyfloss

HEART of steel - A flock of seagulls

----------


## Ricco

STEEL monkey - Jethro Tull

----------


## pultneytooner

Me and my *monkey* - Robbie Williams

----------


## Buttercup

*A little bit ME a little bit you ~ Monkees*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Little* Blue - The Beeyootifool Souf

----------


## Big Jean

LITTLE Miss Can't Be Wrong - Spin Doctors

----------


## candyfloss

Don't get me WRONG - Pretenders

----------


## Buttercup

*Ruby, DON'T take your love to town ~ Kenny Rogers*

----------


## Big Jean

DON'T Fall In Love With A Dreamer - Kenny Rogers

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Don't* You Want Me - Human League

----------


## Big Jean

I Just WANT To Celebrate - Rare Earth

----------


## Tiger Jones

What Do You *Want* - Adam Faith

----------


## obiron

what do you wanna make those eyes at me for......shakin stevens

----------


## Buttercup

*Blue EYES cryin' in the rain ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## Big Jean

Devil With The BLUE Dress On  -  Mitch Ryder

----------


## Buttercup

*BLUE velvet ~ Bobby Vinton*

----------


## candyfloss

Little BLUE - The beautiful south

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Blue* Is The Colour - Chelsea Fitba Club

----------


## candyfloss

Colour my world - westlife

----------


## pultneytooner

Its the End of the *World* As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M

----------


## Tiger Jones

*World* In Motion - New Order

----------


## Buttercup

*Poetry in MOTION ~ Johnny Tillotson*

----------


## phoenix

Do the LocoMOTION with me.......Little Eva  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*DO wah diddy diddy ~ Manfred Mann*

----------


## Tiger Jones

What *Do* I Have To *Do* - Kylie Minogue

----------


## Buttercup

*HAVE I the right ~ Honeycombs*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Have* You Ever Been Away - Beautiful South

----------


## Buttercup

*EVER since you said goodbye ~ Marty Wilde*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*You Said* No - Busted

----------


## Big Jean

A Horse With NO Name - America

----------


## tam

NO woman no cry      bob marley

----------


## Buttercup

*NO time to CRY ~ Sisters of Mercy*

----------


## obiron

time warp......damien

----------


## airdlass

TIME after TIME - Cindi Lauper

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croche

----------


## coastown

message in a BOTTLE (police)

----------


## Tiger Jones

A *Message* To You Rudi - Specials

----------


## Buttercup

*MESSAGE TO Martha ~ Adam Faith*

----------


## Tiger Jones

A *Message* To Your Heart - Samantha Janus

----------


## Big Jean

I See YOUR Smile - Gloria Estefan

----------


## Tiger Jones

Make Me *Smile* Come Up And See Me - EDIT: wisnae Pilot, wis it? Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel, winnit?

----------


## Big Jean

My SMILE Is Just A Frown ( turned upside down) - Carolyn Crawford

----------


## TRUCKER

a SMILE in a whisper- fairground attraction.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Careless *Whisper* - George Michael

----------


## TRUCKER

WHISPER a prayer -mica paris

----------


## airdlass

PRAYER in Open D - Emmylou Harris

----------


## Big Jean

My PRAYER ... The Platters

----------


## Buttercup

*MY ding-a-ling ~ Chuck Berry*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*My* Favourite Game - Cardigans

----------


## Big Jean

MY Old School - Steely Dan

----------


## Tiger Jones

*School*'s Out - Alice Cooper

----------


## Big Jean

OUT Of Touch  (single version) - Hall & Oates

----------


## Buttercup

*OUT of my mind ~ Johnny Tillotson*

----------


## Big Jean

All OF You - Julio Iglesias

----------


## phoenix

Lay ALL your Love on me........Abba

----------


## Buttercup

*LAY lady LAY ~ Bob Dylan*

----------


## phoenix

LADY in Red...........Chris de Burgh

----------


## south view 7

Sorry Connie,the title you are looking for is No Particuler Place To Go.south view 7

----------


## taylor.4

RED red wine.......UB40

----------


## Buttercup

*Old dogs, children and watermelon WINE ~ Tom T Hall*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Lilac *Wine* - Elkie Brooks

----------


## Buttercup

*We'll gather LILACs in the spring again ~ Vera Lynn (?)*

----------


## coastown

little old WINE drinking me -------dean martin

----------


## Buttercup

*That OLD wheel ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## phoenix

This OLD House.........Shaky Stevens

----------


## candyfloss

Same OLD brand new you - A1

----------


## phoenix

Its the SAME old song............cant remember  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*SONG for Guy ~ Elton John*

----------


## Tiger Jones

Jealous* Guy* - Roxy Music

----------


## Big Jean

Jealous Heart - Tex Ritter

----------


## tam

HEART and soul  -  t'pau

----------


## tisme

listen to your HEART - Roxette

----------


## pultneytooner

*Listen* to the rain - Evanescence

----------


## candyfloss

Ocean RAIN -Echo and the bunnymen

----------


## Buttercup

*Cryin' in the RAIN ~ Everly Brothers*

----------


## candyfloss

Tinseltown in the RAIN -The blue nile

----------


## Big Jean

Let It RAIN  - Eric Clapton

----------


## Buttercup

*Flowers in the RAIN ~ Move*

----------


## Big Jean

She's My Kind Of Rain - Tim McGraw

----------


## Tiger Jones

*She's* The One - Robbie Williams

----------


## Big Jean

ONE Hundred Ways - Quincy Jones




*another Jones person !

----------


## Tiger Jones

Avenues and Alley*ways* - Tony Christie





Tony _wishes_ he was a Jones  :Grin:

----------


## Big Jean

The ALLEYcat Song -  ????  

 ( I know this is played on piano but also has words - just can't remember who sings those words !!!!

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Cat*s Without Claws - Donna Summer

----------


## Big Jean

CAT's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin

----------


## Tiger Jones

Jellicle *Cat*s - The Cast of Cats

----------


## candyfloss

Love CATS - The Cure

----------


## Tiger Jones

Macavity The Mystery *Cat* - Erm.. The Cast of Cats

----------


## Big Jean

CAT Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent

----------


## Buttercup

*CAT among the pigeons ~ Bros*

----------


## Big Jean

AMONG My Souvenirs - Connie Francis

----------


## Tiger Jones

Tears For *Souvenirs* - Ken Dodd

----------


## Big Jean

TEARS On My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials

----------


## sapphire

As TEARS go by  ...The Rolling Stones

----------


## golach

Tears on my Pillow.......Johnny Nash

----------


## Buttercup

*Send me the PILLOW that you dream on ~ Various singers*

----------


## south view 7

pillow talk,Dorris Day

----------


## TRUCKER

TALK dirty to me -poison

----------


## Buttercup

*Happy TALK ~ Captain Sensible*

----------


## Tiger Jones

I *Talk* To The Trees (Dat's why dey put me away) - Eccles

----------


## Big Jean

TALKing In Your Sleep - Romantics

----------


## candyfloss

No SLEEP till Brooklyn -Beastie boys

----------


## TRUCKER

SLEEP on the left side -cornershop

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Sleep*ing With The Light On - Busted

----------


## phoenix

THE hardest part.......Coldplay

----------


## Big Jean

Another Part Of Me - Michael Jackson

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Another* One Bites The Dust - Queen

----------


## Big Jean

ONE Week - Barenaked Ladies

----------


## Tiger Jones

*One* For Sorrow - Steps

----------


## Big Jean

FOR What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield

----------


## Tiger Jones

*What*'s It All About, Alfie? - Cilla Black

----------


## Big Jean

ALL That She Wants - Ace of Base

----------


## Tiger Jones

*That*'ll Be The Day - Buddy Holly

----------


## Big Jean

Day Is Done - Peter, Paul and Mary

----------


## Tiger Jones

Look What You *Done* - Slade (actually "Look Wot You Dun" lol)

----------


## Big Jean

LOOK Back On Today - The Ataris

----------


## Tiger Jones

Don't *Look Back* In Anger - Oasis

----------


## Big Jean

BACK Door Man - Doors

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Man*! I Feel Like A Woman! - Shania Twain

----------


## Big Jean

I FEEL LIKE A Bullet ( In the gun of Robert Ford ) - Elton John

----------


## candyfloss

FEEL for your love - Air supply

----------


## Buttercup

*Young LOVE ~ Donnie Osmond*

----------


## phoenix

Forever YOUNG........Bob Dylan

----------


## tisme

FOREVER in blue jeans - Neil Diamond

----------


## Buttercup

*Soldier Blue ~ Buffy Sainte-Marie*

----------


## phoenix

Dont it make your brown eyes BLUE.........Crystal Gayle

----------


## RockChick84

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison

----------


## Buttercup

*BLUE suede shoes ~ Carl Perkins*

----------


## coastown

a dog named BLUE

----------


## TRUCKER

BLUE morning BLUE day -foreigner

----------


## phoenix

DAY Tripper.......Beatles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Beautiful DAY....U2

----------


## tam

DAY tripper  - the beatles ,,,, oops 

DAYdream believer ,,,,, the monkeys

----------


## Big Jean

Night and DAY - Frank Sinatra

----------


## pultneytooner

*Night*s in white satin - Procul Harem

----------


## phoenix

Hands IN your pocket......Richard Marx

----------


## Buttercup

*Careless HANDS ~ Des O'Connor*

----------


## Ojibwa

Careless Whisper - George Michael ::

----------


## Big Jean

Whisper My Name - Randy Travis

----------


## Buttercup

*Calling your NAME ~ Marilyn*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Calling* You - Aqua

----------


## Ricco

YOU are everything - REM

----------


## Tiger Jones

*You Are* The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder

----------


## Big Jean

EVERYTHING I Have Is Yours - Billy Eckstine

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Have* You Ever Been Away - The Beautiful South



(Aye, just ignore my last one, Jean - lol)

----------


## coastown

HAVE a nice day ---bon jovi

----------


## Tiger Jones

Night and *Day* - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Big Jean

Day In, Day Out - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Buttercup

*The DAY I met Marie ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## Big Jean

I MET Her Today - Elvis Presley

----------


## Buttercup

*No milk TODAY ~ Herman's Hermits*

----------


## Big Jean

TODAY I Started Loving You Again - Merle Haggard

----------


## Buttercup

*I can't stop LOVING you ~ Don Gibson*

----------


## Big Jean

STOP And Smell The Roses - Mac Davis

----------


## Buttercup

*Bed of ROSES ~ Tanya Tucker*

----------


## Big Jean

ROSES In The Snow - Dixie Chicks

----------


## Buttercup

*Croft IN Clachan ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## candyfloss

The cat crept IN - Mud

----------


## Buttercup

*CATs in the Craddle ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## Big Jean

CRADLE Of Love - Billy Idol

----------


## Buttercup

*If we never LOVE again ~ Tammy Wynette*

----------


## Big Jean

NEVER Met A Man I Didn't Like - Will Rogers

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Never* Ending Story - Limahl

----------


## Buttercup

*I'll NEVER fall in love again ~ Bobby Gentry*

----------


## Big Jean

NEVER Never Gonna Give You Up - Barry White

----------


## Buttercup

*NEVER ending song of love ~ New Seekers*

----------


## Big Jean

SONG Of The South - Alabama

----------


## Buttercup

*The Last Cowboy SONG ~ Highwaymen*

----------


## Big Jean

COWBOY Take Me Away - Dixie Chicks

----------


## Buttercup

*Rhinestone COWBOY ~ Glen Campbell*

----------


## Big Jean

COWBOY Beat - Bellamy Brothers

----------


## Buttercup

*All around COWBOY ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## Big Jean

AROUND The Way Girl - L.L. Cool

----------


## Buttercup

*Your good GIRL is gonna go bad ~ Tammy Wynette*

----------


## Big Jean

GIRL Next Door Went A Walking - Elvis Presley

----------


## phoenix

Green DOOR..........Frankie Vaughan.........ancient, I know!  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*GREEN GREEN grass of home ~ Tom Jones*

----------


## phoenix

Take me HOME country roads...........Olivia Newton John

----------


## Big Jean

HOME Ain't Where His Heart Is - Shania Twain

----------


## candyfloss

Somewhere in my HEART - Aztec camera

----------


## Piglet

*A room in my HEART - faith hill*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Heart* Of Glass - Blondie

----------


## Piglet

my HEART will go on - Celine Dion

----------


## dirdyweeker

WILL you still love me tomorrow.....the Shirelles

----------


## Buttercup

*If TOMORROW never comes ~ Garth Brooks*

----------


## Piglet

IF i can't have you -  YVONNE ELLIMAN

----------


## dirdyweeker

HAVE I the right..............the Honeycombs

----------


## Piglet

I got u babe - SONNY & CHER

----------


## phoenix

I Cant Stop Loving You..........Ray Charles

----------


## Buttercup

*Bus STOP ~ Hollies*

----------


## phoenix

STOP the World............Extreme

----------


## Piglet

*Don't STOP Movin*' ~ S Club

----------


## candyfloss

Can't STOP thinking about you - Backstreet boys

----------


## Piglet

*I Can't Get No Satisfaction - Rolling Stones*

----------


## dirdyweeker

*CAN'T* help falling in love.............Elvis Presley

----------


## Piglet

*Falling* Into You - Celine Dion

----------


## Tiger Jones

I Would Do Anything For *You* - Meat Loaf

----------


## candyfloss

Lets hear it FOR the boy - Denise Williams

----------


## Buttercup

*FOR the good times ~ Perry Como*

----------


## Piglet

*Good* Vibrations the Beach Boys

----------


## Buttercup

*GOOD times, better times ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Good* Morning Sunshine - Aqua

----------


## Buttercup

*SUNSHINE Superman ~ Donovan*

----------


## Piglet

A Ray Of *Sunshine* - George Michael

----------


## Buttercup

*SUNSHINE Girl ~ Hermans Hermits*

----------


## tam

SUNSHINE of your life --cream

----------


## Piglet

Ain't No *Sunshine* - Bill Withers

----------


## Buttercup

*AIN'T gonna bump no more with no big fat woman ~ Joe Tex*

----------


## tam

the BUMP --kenny

----------


## Buttercup

*Beach Bump ~ Baby Floyd*

----------


## Piglet

*Bump* n' Grind - R Kelly

----------


## Buttercup

*Rock 'N' roll ~ Status Quo*

----------


## Piglet

I Know It's Only *Rock* and *Roll* But I Like It - The Rolling Stones

----------


## Buttercup

*The heart of ROCK & ROLL ~ Huey Lewis & the News*

----------


## Piglet

*Rock* the Kasbah - The Clash

----------


## Buttercup

*Red river ROCK ~ Johnny & the Hurricaines*

----------


## Piglet

*Rock* and Roll Is Dead - Lenny Kravitz

----------


## Buttercup

*ROCK around the clock ~ Bill Halley & his Comets*

----------


## Piglet

Jailhouse *Rock* - Elvis Presley

----------


## Buttercup

*ROCK Island Line ~ Lonnie Donegan*

----------


## Piglet

Trenchtown *Rock* - Bob Marley

----------


## airdlass

Don't ROCK the jukebox - Alan Jackson

----------


## Ojibwa

Jukebox blues - June Carter Cash

----------


## Piglet

The Whole *Blues* And Nothing But The *Blues* - Jimmy Witherspoon

----------


## sapphire

I guess that's why they call it the BLUES  ......Elton John

----------


## Piglet

Waiting for the Sirens' *Call* - New order

----------


## Buttercup

*You can CALL me Al ~ Paul Simon*

----------


## Piglet

A song for *YOU* - Carpenters

----------


## Buttercup

*Never be anyone else but YOU ~ Ricky Nelson*

----------


## Piglet

All about loving YOU - Bon Jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*I can't stop LOVING YOU ~ Ray Charles*

----------


## Piglet

Don't say *YOU* love me - M2M

----------


## coastown

in and out of LOVE---bon jovi

----------


## Ojibwa

Love is all around - Wet Wet Wet

----------


## Piglet

Rock* Around* the Clock *-* Bill Haley & His Comets

----------


## taylor.4

we will ROCK you.......FIVE

----------


## Buttercup

*ROCK with the caveman ~ Tommy Steele*

----------


## Piglet

Caveman Head - Eurythmics

----------


## Buttercup

*HEAD over heels ~ Tears For Fears*

----------


## Piglet

Murder In High *Heels -*Kiss

----------


## tam

MURDER on the dance floor -- sophie ellis bextor

----------


## Piglet

Room *ON THE* THIRD* FLOOR*

----------


## Buttercup

*When you walk in THE ROOM ~ Searchers*

----------


## Piglet

*WALK* like an Egyptian - The Bangles

----------


## candyfloss

A girl LIKE you -Edwyn Collins

----------


## Piglet

*GIRL* i'm Gonna Miss You - Milli Vanilli

----------


## candyfloss

MISS you nights - Westlife

----------


## Buttercup

*Good Golly MISS Molly ~ Swinging Blue Jeans*

----------


## Piglet

*Good* Monsters - Jars of Clay

----------


## golach

Monster Mash .........Bobby 'Boris' Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers

----------


## Piglet

Scary *Monster* - David Bowie

----------


## sapphire

Ed's SCARY Song ......Radiohead?

----------


## Buttercup

*Sing a SONG of freedom ~ Cliff Richard*

----------


## Ojibwa

Your Song - Garth Brooks  ::

----------


## Saveman

Song of the Earth - Runrig

----------


## misty woman

EARTH song_michael jackson

----------


## misty woman

your SONG_elton john

----------


## Piglet

Talking in *YOUR* Sleep - The Romantics

----------


## candyfloss

You can leave YOUR hat on - Tom Jones

----------


## Buttercup

*All around my HAT ~ Steeleye Span*

----------


## Piglet

ALL cried out - Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam

----------


## Tiger Jones

Take Me *Out* - Franz Ferdinand

----------


## Piglet

Dont Marry Her Have ME - Beautiful South

----------


## Tiger Jones

And I Love *Her* - Beatles

----------


## Big Jean

LOVE A Little Stronger - Diamond Rio

----------


## Tiger Jones

Give *A Little Love* - Bay City Rollers

----------


## Big Jean

GIVE Me A Ticket For An Airplane - Joe Cocker

----------


## Ojibwa

Ticket to ride - The Beatles

----------


## TRUCKER

RIDE a white swan - t-rex

----------


## Tiger Jones

Little *White* Bull - Tommy Steele

----------


## golach

*White* Horses.........Jacky

----------


## tam

crazy HORSES -- the osmonds

----------


## Buttercup

*HORSE with no name ~ America*

----------


## obiron

say my name..........destinys child

----------


## Piglet

Having *My* Baby - Paul Anka

----------


## Tiger Jones

See *My Baby* Jive - Wizzard

----------


## Big Jean

See My Friend - Kinks

----------


## Tiger Jones

You Got A *Friend* - James Taylor

----------


## sapphire

My old FRIEND the Blues......The Proclaimers

----------


## golach

Friend of mine.........Kelly Price

----------


## sapphire

You're my best FRIEND   ...Queen

----------


## phoenix

Anytime you need a FRIEND...........Mariah Carey

----------


## Tiger Jones

Do What *You* Like - Take That

----------


## Buttercup

*WHAT is truth ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## Tiger Jones

*What* Took You So Long - Emma Bunton

----------


## mr do dar

WHAT a girl wants - christina aguilara

----------


## sapphire

Jessie's GIRL ....Rick Springfield

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Jessie* Hold On - Bewitched

----------


## golach

*HOLD* me..........P J Proby

----------


## Tiger Jones

Help *Me* Help You - Holly Valance

----------


## golach

*Me* And Julio Down By The Schoolyard.......Paul Simon

----------


## candyfloss

Burning DOWN the house -Tom Jones & The Cardigans

----------


## airdlass

There's a guy works DOWN the chip shop swears he's Elvis - Kirsty McColl

----------


## coastown

DOWN down deeper and down--- status quo

----------


## Buttercup

*Leap up and DOWN wave your knickers in the air ~ St Cecilia*

----------


## phoenix

The AIR that we Breathe.............The Hollies

----------


## TRUCKER

BREATHE a sigh def leppard

----------


## phoenix

Just A song at Twilight.............Furey Brothers and Davey Arthur

----------


## TRUCKER

TWILIGHT zone -iron maiden

----------


## phoenix

Twilight Cafe........Susan Fassbender

----------


## candyfloss

The sad cafe - Eagles

----------


## Buttercup

*SAD songs say so much ~ Elton John*

----------


## rs 2k

Songs for the deaf...........Queens of the stoneage

----------


## Buttercup

*SONGS for swinging lovers ~ Frank Sinatra *

----------


## Tiger Jones

A Million Love *Songs* ~ Take That

----------


## Buttercup

*MILLION drums ~ Tony Sheveton*

----------


## rs 2k

Drums and wires..........Xtc

----------


## golach

*Drums* Are My Beat..........Sandy Nelson

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Beat* It ~ Michael Jackson

----------


## Wee Monkee

He had *it* coming ~ Chicago

----------


## Buttercup

*COMING home ~ David Essex*

----------


## south view 7

Homecomeing.....tom T Hall.

----------


## phoenix

Going HOME..........Runrig

----------


## Tiger Jones

*Going* Underground ~ The Jam

----------


## Big Jean

Going In Circles - Luther Vandross

----------


## TRUCKER

CIRCLE in the sand -belinda carlisle

----------


## phoenix

CIRCLEs of your mind................Cant remember  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*Will the CIRCLE be unbroken ~ Johnny Cash & June Carter Cash*

----------


## Piglet

CIRCLE of life - Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

*Wonderful LIFE ~ Black*

----------


## Piglet

What a WONDERFUL LIFE - Louis Armstrong

----------


## Buttercup

*Say WONDERFUL things ~ Ronnie Carroll*

----------


## Piglet

The Best *Things* In Life - Dusty Springfield

----------


## Buttercup

*Your my Best friend ~ Don Williams*

----------


## Piglet

Losing MY religion - REM

----------


## Buttercup

*MY boy lollipop ~ Millie*

----------


## Piglet

Lollipop and roses - Jack Jones

----------


## Buttercup

*ROSES are red, my love ~ Bobby Vinton*

----------


## rs 2k

99 red balloons.........nina

----------


## Piglet

My Love is Like A Red, Red Rose - Andy Stewart

----------


## Big Jean

Red Red Wine - Neil Diamond

----------


## tam

li'l o'l WINE drinker me - dean martin

----------


## Buttercup

*Red WINE and cheatin' song ~ Honky Tonk Pickers*

----------


## tam

your CHEATIN heart -- ray charles

----------


## candyfloss

Where does my HEART beat now - Celine Dion

----------


## tam

BEAT it -- michael jackson

----------


## candyfloss

A different BEAT - Boyzone

----------


## airdlass

DIFFERENT Drum - Linda Ronstadt

----------


## golach

Different Strokes .......Isotonik

----------


## Buttercup

*A DIFFERENT corner ~ George Michael*

----------


## tam

DIFFERENT light ~ steve winwood

----------


## phoenix

By the LIGHT of the silvery moon..........Dont Know!  ::

----------


## TRUCKER

the LIGHT comes from within -linda mc cartney

----------


## candyfloss

Push COMES to shove - Aerosmith

----------


## tam

PUSH it  ~ salt"n"pepper

----------


## candyfloss

PUSH the button - Sugarbabes

----------


## tam

the hardest BUTTON to button ~ the white stripes

----------


## Buttercup

*We're off to BUTTON moon ~ theme to kids programme*

----------


## tam

MOON river ~ andy williams

----------


## Buttercup

*Blue MOON ~ Showaddywaddy*

----------


## tam

mr BLUE sky ~ elo

----------


## Buttercup

*A SKY BLUE shirt and a rainbow tie ~ Norman Brooks*

----------


## tam

i'm to sexy for my SHIRT ~ right said fred

----------


## Buttercup

*SEXY eyes ~ Dr Hook*

----------


## tam

bright EYES ~ art garfunkel

----------


## phoenix

In your EYES..........Dionne Warwick

----------


## Piglet

Can't take my eyes off you - Frank Valli

----------


## golach

Can't Get Used To Losing You........Andy Williams

----------


## Buttercup

*I CAN'T tell the bottom from the top ~ Hollies*

----------


## tam

fat BOTTOM girls ~ queen

----------


## Buttercup

*GIRLS just want to have fun ~ Cyndi Lauper*

----------


## golach

Fun Fun Fun..........Status Quo with The Beach Boys

----------


## pultneytooner

Everybody have *fun* tonight - Wang Chung

----------


## phoenix

HAVE I told you lately that I Love you...........cant remember  ::

----------


## Big Jean

Have I Got A Deal For You ...Reba McEntire

----------


## candyfloss

Can you DEAL with it - Duran Duran

----------


## tisme

IT started with a kiss - HOt Chocolate

----------


## Big Jean

KISS It And Make It Better - Mac Davis

----------


## candyfloss

Things can only get BETTER - D-ream

----------


## Big Jean

GET It While You Can - Janis Joplin

----------


## Buttercup

*You can get it if you really want ~ Desmond Decker & the Aces*

----------


## airdlass

I WANT you to WANT me - Cheap Trick

----------


## phoenix

What do you WANT to make these eyes at me for.............Cant remember  ::

----------


## Big Jean

EYES Without A Face - Billy Idol

----------


## airdlass

Lying EYES - Eagles

----------


## Buttercup

*I only have EYES for you ~ Art Garfunkel*

----------


## golach

EYES Without A Face...........Billy Idol

----------


## candyfloss

A day WITHOUT rain - Enya

----------


## phoenix

WITHOUT you............Somebody Neilson

Cant quite remember, needing some Gingko Biloba!  ::

----------


## Piglet

A Song For *You* - Carpenters

----------


## phoenix

A song for LOVE.............Extreme

----------


## Buttercup

*Everlasting LOVE ~ Love Affair*

----------


## dirdyweeker

LOVE grows where my Rosemary goes...........Edison Lighthouse

----------


## Fran

loveme tender...elvis

----------


## candyfloss

Lay all your LOVE on me - Abba

----------


## golach

LOVE Is A Golden Ring.........Frankie Laine

----------


## Big Jean

GOLDEN Eye - Tina Turner

----------


## Buttercup

*Silence is GOLDEN ~ Tremeloes*

----------


## Big Jean

GOLDEN Years - David Bowie

----------


## Fran

Those were the YEARS of my life.......Queen

----------


## Piglet

*The* Song *Of My Life -* Petula Clark

----------


## tam

always look on the bright side of LIFE ~  monty python

----------


## Big Jean

ALWAYS Have, Always Will -Janie Fricke

----------


## golach

ALWAYS on my mind........Elvis Presley

----------


## candyfloss

Queen of MY heart -Westlife

----------


## tam

HEART of glass ~   blondie

----------


## candyfloss

You have placed a chill in my HEART -Eurythmics

----------


## Buttercup

*My HEART has a mind of it's own ~ Connie Francis*

----------


## tam

MY dingaling ~ chuck berry

----------


## Buttercup

*MY sentimental friend ~ Herman's Hermits*

----------


## Big Jean

Sentimental Journey - Doris Day

----------


## Buttercup

*JOURNEY to the moon ~ Biddu*

----------


## candyfloss

To the MOON and back - Savage garden

----------


## coastown

fly me to the MOON

----------


## phoenix

Bad MOON Rising.............Creedance Clearwater Revival

----------


## candyfloss

BAD medicine - Bon jovi

----------


## Wee Monkee

Big BAD John ~ Jimmy Dean

----------


## Foxy

BIG scary animal - Belinda Carlisle

----------


## candyfloss

Scary monsters -David Bowie

----------


## Buttercup

*MONSTER Mash ~ Bobby (Boris) Pickett & the Crypt-Kickers*

----------


## phoenix

MASHed Potato Time..........Dee Dee somebody  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*Theme from MASH (suicide is easy)*
*(sorry can't put in the stars between the letters or I'd get banned  )*

----------


## golach

SUICIDE Blonde......INXS

----------


## Buttercup

*BLONDEs have more fun ~ Rod Stewart*

----------


## golach

MORE Good Old Rock 'N Roll .............Dave Clark Five

----------


## Buttercup

*GOOD morning freedom ~ Blue Mink*

----------


## tam

MORNING has broken ~ cat stevens

----------


## Buttercup

*Early in the MORNING ~ Vanity Fair*

----------


## Piglet

*Morning* Glory  - Oasis

----------


## Buttercup

*GLORY days ~ Bruce Springsteen*

----------


## Piglet

Blaze of *Glory* - Jon Bon Jovi

----------


## Lolabelle

Cold light *OF* day. ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## golach

LIGHT of Love............T Rex

----------


## coastown

without  LOVE----bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*A world WITHOUT LOVE ~ Peter & Gordon*

----------


## golach

WITHOUT you       Matt Munro

----------


## Buttercup

*Thank YOU very much ~ Scaffold*

----------


## phoenix

YOU are my sunshine............cant remember  ::

----------


## Piglet

*Sunshine* on My Shoulders - John Denver

----------


## Buttercup

*SUNSHINE Superman ~ Donovan*

----------


## Piglet

Walking on *Sunshine* - Eddy Grant

----------


## Buttercup

*SUNSHINE girl ~ Herman's Hermits*

----------


## coastown

girls girls girls----elvis presley

----------


## Big Jean

Girls With Guitars - Wynona

----------


## rs 2k

Girls on film.......Duran Duran

----------


## golach

GIRLS Talk .........Dave Edmunds

----------


## rs 2k

Girls just wanna have fun......cyndi lauper

----------


## Buttercup

*All I HAVE to do is dream ~ Everly Brothers*

----------


## Piglet

*Dream* Myself Alive - A-Ha

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ALIVE and kicking....Simple Minds

----------


## Buttercup

*Stayin' ALIVE ~ Bee Gees*

----------


## rs 2k

I'm alive...........Anthrax

----------


## Piglet

Burning *Alive* -ACDC

----------


## coastown

wanted dead or alive---bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*When I'm DEAD and gone ~ McGuinness Flint*

----------


## Piglet

*Gone* - Dwight Yoakam

----------


## Buttercup

*Is the world GONE crazy ~ Brian Coll*

----------


## Piglet

*The* Man Who Sold the *World* - David Bowie

----------


## Buttercup

*THE WORLD outside ~ The Four Aces*

----------


## Piglet

Baby, It's Cold *Outside -* Jessica Simpson

----------


## Buttercup

*Take good care of my BABY ~ Bobby Vee*

----------


## Piglet

*Baby*, *Baby* - Amy Grant

----------


## Buttercup

*Maybe BABY ~ Buddy Holly*

----------


## Piglet

*Maybe* Im Amazed - Paul McCartney

----------


## Buttercup

*MAYBE tomorrow ~ Billy Fury*

----------


## Piglet

*Tomorrow* Never Knows - The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*If TOMORROW NEVER comes ~ Garth Brooks*

----------


## Piglet

Beyond *Tomorrow* - Ion Vein

----------


## Buttercup

*La Mer (BEYOND the sea) ~ Bobby Darrin*

----------


## Piglet

Iron *Sea* - Keane

----------


## Buttercup

*SEA of heartbreak ~ Don Gibson*

----------


## Piglet

*Heartbreak* Hotel - Elvis

----------


## Buttercup

*HOTEL California ~ Eagles*

----------


## Piglet

*Hotel* Paper - Michelle Branch

----------


## Buttercup

*PAPER Roses ~ Marie Osmond*

----------


## Piglet

Days Of Wine and *Roses -* Shirley Bassey

----------


## Buttercup

*These are the DAYS of our lives ~ Queen*

----------


## Piglet

We Didn't Start *The* Fire - Billy Joel

----------


## tisme

get the FIRE brigade - The Move

----------


## Buttercup

*Ring of FIRE ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## dirdyweeker

*FIRE..............Lethal Bizzie*

----------


## sapphire

Great Balls of FIRE ....Jerry Lee Lewis

----------


## Buttercup

*The GREAT East Broadway Onion Championship of 1978 ~ Tom T Hall*

----------


## airdlass

The GREAT Beyond - REM

----------


## Buttercup

*THE GREAT pretender ~ Freddie Mercury*

----------


## candyfloss

Into the GREAT wide open - Tom Petty

----------


## phoenix

Something tells me Im INTO something good.............Hermans Hermits

----------


## willowbankbear

Something good is gona happen - Utah Saints

----------


## Buttercup

*SOMETHING tells me SOMETHINGs gonna happen tonight ~ Cilla Black*

----------


## candyfloss

TONIGHT i'm yours - Rod Stewart

----------


## Buttercup

*TONIGHT's the night ~ Rod Stewart*

----------


## coastown

dancing the NIGHT away

----------


## Buttercup

*Saturday NIGHT at the movies ~ Drifters*

----------


## phoenix

SATURDAY nights alright...........Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

*NIGHTS in white satin ~ Moody Blues*

----------


## phoenix

WHITEr shade of Pale...........Procol Harum

----------


## Buttercup

*Forty SHADEs of green ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## phoenix

GREEN door............Frankie Vaughun

----------


## Buttercup

*Run to the DOOR ~ Clinton Ford*

----------


## phoenix

Keep on RUNning...........Small Faces   ::

----------


## Buttercup

*Running Bear ~ Johnny Preston*

----------


## phoenix

Simon Smith and his Amazing Dancing BEAR  :: ...........Georgie Fame

----------


## candyfloss

DANCING in the dark -Bruce Springsteen

----------


## Buttercup

*DANCING queen ~ Abba*

----------


## candyfloss

QUEEN of my heart - Westlife

----------


## tisme

MY old man's a dustman - Lonnie Donagan?

----------


## Big Jean

OLD Devil Moon - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Buttercup

*Nothing new under the MOON ~ Leann Rimes*

----------


## Big Jean

NOTHING Broken But My Heart - Celine Dion

----------


## Buttercup

*Something's gotten hold of MY HEART ~ Gene Pitney*

----------


## Big Jean

HOLD Your Head Up - Argent

----------


## Buttercup

*HOLD tight ~ Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch*

----------


## Big Jean

TIGHT Fittin" Jeans - Conway Twitty

----------


## Buttercup

*Venus in blue JEANS ~ Mark Wynter*

----------


## Big Jean

BLUE For No Reason - Bonnie Raitt

----------


## Buttercup

*REASON to believe ~ Rod Stewart*

----------


## Big Jean

BELIEVE Me Baby - Trisha Yearwood

----------


## Buttercup

*Take good care of my BABY ~ Bobby Vee*

----------


## Big Jean

Gee Baby Ain't I GOOD To You - Nat King Cole

----------


## Buttercup

*Your GOOD girl's gonna go bad ~ Tammy Wynette*

----------


## Big Jean

GONNA Go Huntin' Tonight - Hank Williams Jr.

----------


## Buttercup

*There you GO ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## Big Jean

THERE You Have It - Blackhawk

----------


## Buttercup

*He'll HAVE to go ~ Jim Reeves*

----------


## Big Jean

HAVE A Good Time - Paul Simon

----------


## Buttercup

*Even the bad times are GOOD ~ Tremeloes*

----------


## Big Jean

EVEN Angels Fall - Jessica Riddle

----------


## Buttercup

*Seven Spanish ANGELS ~ Willie Nelson*

----------


## candyfloss

ANGELS = Robbie Williams

----------


## Big Jean

ANGELS In Waiting - Tammy Cochran

----------


## Buttercup

*WAITING on a friend ~ Rolling Stones*

----------


## Big Jean

FRIEND, Lover, Woman, Wife - Mac Davis

----------


## coastown

pretty WOMAN-------roy  orbison

----------


## Big Jean

WOMAN In The Moon - Barbra Streisand

----------


## Buttercup

*New MOON over Jamaica ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## Ricco

NEW Kids on the Block - Bare Naked Ladies

----------


## candyfloss

KIDS in  America - Kim Wilde

----------


## Big Jean

IN My Room - Beach Boys

----------


## coastown

its MY life-----bon  jovi

----------


## candyfloss

LIFE is a rollercoaster - Ronan Keating

----------


## Big Jean

LIFE As We Knew It  -  Kathy Mattea

----------


## sapphire

The things WE do for love........10cc

----------


## Big Jean

THINGS I'll Never Say  -  Avril Lavigne

----------


## Buttercup

*I'LL NEVER fall in love again ~ Bobby Gentry*

----------


## coastown

in and out of LOVE ----bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*I LOVE ~ Tom T Hall*

----------


## sapphire

LOVE is all around ........Wet Wet Wet

----------


## Big Jean

AROUND The World  -  Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## Wee Monkee

Video Killed *THE* Radio Star ~ Buggles

----------


## Buttercup

*Catch a falling STAR ~ Perry Como*

----------


## Big Jean

CATCH A Wave - Beach Boys

----------


## Buttercup

*CATCH the wind ~ Donovan*

----------


## candyfloss

She's like the WIND - Patrick Swayze

----------


## Buttercup

*Blowin' in THE WIND ~ Bob Dylan*

----------


## Big Jean

IN This Little Town - Restless Heart

----------


## candyfloss

A LITTLE bit more - Dr Hook

----------


## Buttercup

*LITTLE arrows ~ Leapy Lee*

----------


## sapphire

I say a LITTLE prayer   .....Aretha Franklin

----------


## Buttercup

*LITTLE sparrow ~ Dolly Parton*

----------


## coastown

crazy LITTLE thing called love

----------


## Buttercup

*A THING CALLED LOVE ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## sapphire

How deep is your LOVE ...BeeGees

----------


## Fran

Love me tender....Elvis

----------


## Big Jean

Like I LOVE You  -  Justin Timberlake

----------


## Buttercup

*LIKE a Virgin ~ Madonna*

----------


## Big Jean

LIKE There Ain't No Yesterday  -  Blackhawk

----------


## Buttercup

*YESTERDAY man ~ Chris Andrews*

----------


## Big Jean

MAN On The Corner  -  Genesis

----------


## Buttercup

*Meet me ON THE CORNER ~ Lindisfarne*

----------


## Big Jean

MEET Me In Montana  -  Marie Osmond and Dan Seals

----------


## coastown

say you say me-----lionel ritchie

----------


## candyfloss

I lay my love on YOU - Westlife

----------


## Big Jean

Lost In LOVE  -  Air Supply

----------


## Buttercup

*LOST in France ~ Bonnie Tyler*

----------


## Big Jean

LOST In The Fifties Tonight  -  Ronnie Milsap

----------


## moose and Lindsay

In the air tonight.........Phil Collins

----------


## Buttercup

*IN THE brownies ~ Billy Connolly *

----------


## Big Jean

IN Your Letter  -  REO Speedwagon

----------


## Buttercup

*LETTER from America ~ Proclaimers*

----------


## Big Jean

LETTER Home  -  Forester Sisters

----------


## Buttercup

*Please come HOME for Christmas ~ Freddy Fender*

----------


## candyfloss

Merry CHRISTMAS everyone - Slade

----------


## Buttercup

*Blue CHRISTMAS ~ Elvis*

----------


## coastown

white   CHRISTMAS----bing  crosby

----------


## candyfloss

Do they know it's CHRISTMAS - Band aid

----------


## Buttercup

*Lonely pup in a CHRISTMAS shop ~ Adam Faith*

----------


## Big Jean

The Twelve Days Of CHRISTMAS  -  Bob and Doug McKenzie

----------


## candyfloss

All i want for CHRISTMAS is you - Mariah Carey

----------


## Buttercup

*Step into CHRISTMAS ~ Elton John*

----------


## Big Jean

CHRISTMAS Through Your Eyes - Gloria Estefan

----------


## Buttercup

*Wish it could be CHRISTMAS every day ~ Wizzard*

----------


## Big Jean

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree  -  Brenda Lee

----------


## Wee Monkee

*THE* man comes *AROUND* ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## Big Jean

MAN With 18 Wheels  -  Lee Ann Womack

----------


## Buttercup

*The MAN who shot Liberty Vallance ~ Gene Pitney*

----------


## candyfloss

What makes a MAN - Westlife

----------


## jinglejangle

Living on A Prayer - Bon Jovi

----------


## Big Jean

I Say A Little Prayer  -  Dionne Warwick

----------


## Buttercup

*Four LITTLE heels ~ Bryan Hyland*

----------


## sapphire

With a LITTLE help from my friends....The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

*FRIENDS will be FRIENDS ~ Queen*

----------


## Big Jean

FRIENDS In Low Places  -  Garth Brooks

----------


## Buttercup

*LOW rider ~ War*

----------


## TRUCKER

LOW life in high places-thunder

----------


## angela5

HIGH water- bob dylan

----------


## Buttercup

*WATER from the wells of home ~ Johnny Cash*

----------


## angela5

He's a devil in his own HOME town - Billy Murray

----------


## coastown

DEVIL gate drive---suzie  quatro

----------


## Buttercup

*You DRIVE me crazy ~ Shakin' Stevens*

----------


## coastown

crazy horses---the osmands

----------


## Buttercup

*CRAZY little thing called love ~ Queen*

----------


## coastown

WILD  thing   the troggs

----------


## Buttercup

*Born to be WILD ~ Steppenwolf*

----------


## coastown

born to be my baby---bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

*Take good care of my BABY ~ Bobby Vee*

----------


## coastown

GOOD ship lollipop--- shirley  temple

----------


## Buttercup

*My boy LOLLIPOP ~ Millie*

----------


## lin

MY way ::

----------


## Buttercup

*Is this the WAY to Amarillo ~ Tony Christie*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

StairWAY to heaven........The Zeppelin ::   ::

----------


## candyfloss

HEAVEN is a place on earth - Belinda Carlisle

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Three Steps to HEAVEN......Showaddywaddy......

----------


## Buttercup

*Knock THREE times ~ Dawn*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Sign O' The TIMES.....Prince

----------


## Big Jean

TIMES Like These -  Foo Fighters

----------


## sapphire

THESE are the days of our lives........Queen

----------


## SNOWDOG

One of these DAYS.... Pink floyd.

----------


## calish6

One Vision - Queen

----------


## angela5

I thought you were the ONE --Floyd McDaniel

----------


## Buttercup

*Call me number ONE ~ Tremeloes*

----------


## calish6

Number of the beast - Iron Maiden

----------


## Buttercup

*Love potion NUMBER 9 ~ Tygers of Pan Tang*

----------


## angela5

I LOVE my life - Jamie O'neal.

----------


## Big Jean

LIFE Don't Have To Be So Hard  -  Tracy Lawrence

----------


## Funky_Foal

DON'T stop me now -----Mcfly

----------


## Buttercup

*STOP look and listen ~ Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders*

----------


## coastown

just one LOOK (the hollies)

----------


## Big Jean

ONE Bad Apple  -  Osmonds

----------


## calish6

BAD to the Bone ~George Thorogood and the Destroyers

----------


## coastown

BAD medicine---bon jovi

----------


## sapphire

BAD moon rising....Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## coastown

blue MOON----

----------


## sapphire

BLUE Bayou.....Roy Orbison

----------


## Buttercup

*BLUE Christmas ~ Elvis*

----------


## sapphire

Step into CHRISTMAS....Elton John

----------


## angela5

white CHRISTMAS....Bing Crosby

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Nights in WHITE Satin....Moody Blues

----------


## angela5

Stuck IN the middle with you.....stealers wheel

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

STUCK In a moment........U2

----------


## angela5

one MOMENT in time....Whitney Houston

----------


## sapphire

TIME after TIME....Cyndi Lauper

----------


## Buttercup

*The first TIME ~ Adam Faith*

----------


## coastown

the FIRST cut is the deepest--rod stewart

----------


## Buttercup

*THE FIRST time ever I saw your face ~ Roberta Flack*

----------


## Big Jean

FACE To Face  -  Alabama

----------


## sapphire

Take that look of your FACE.......Marti Webb

----------


## Big Jean

TAKE These Chains From My Heart  -  Hank Williams

----------


## sapphire

TAKE the long way home.........Supertramp

----------


## candyfloss

Take me HOME, country roads - John Denver

----------


## angela5

don't TAKE your love - The Manhattans

----------


## Buttercup

DON'T throw YOUR LOVE away ~ Searchers

----------


## angela5

DON'T let him go - REO Speedwagon

----------


## Buttercup

To know HIM is to love HIM ~ Teddy Bears

----------


## angela5

They don't KNOW - Tracey Ullman

----------


## Buttercup

I KNOW him so well ~ Elaine Paige & Barbara Dickson

----------


## angela5

Every time I touch you - Charlie Rich

----------


## coastown

time is on my side--the rolling stones

----------


## Buttercup

TIMES they are a-changin' ~ Bob Dylan

----------


## sapphire

ARE you lonesome tonight? ....Elvis

----------


## Buttercup

I'm so LONESOME I could cry ~ Hank Williams

----------


## angela5

if I ever see you again - Roberta Flack

----------


## candyfloss

Can't get by without YOU - Real thing

----------


## Big Jean

CAN'T Find My Way Home  -  Blind Faith

----------


## Buttercup

HOME, HOME on the range ~ Traditional

----------


## coastown

Where Ever I Lay My Hat Thats My Home.---paul Young

----------


## Buttercup

Back HOME ~ England World Cup Squad 1970

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A Sort of HOMEcoming.....U2

----------


## sapphire

COMING back to life....Pink Floyd

----------


## Big Jean

BACK In Baby's Arms  -  Patsy Cline

----------


## sapphire

ARMS of Mary,........Sutherland Brothers and Quiver

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

MARYs Prayer....Danny Wilson

----------


## coastown

living on a PRAYER-----bon jovi

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The LIVING Daylights....A-Ha

----------


## Buttercup

LIVING next door to Alice ~ Smokie

----------


## coastown

knocking on heavens door---- guns n roses

----------


## Buttercup

Run to the DOOR ~ Clinton Ford

----------


## tam

green DOOR ~ shakin stevens

----------


## coastown

forty shades of green

----------


## Buttercup

FORTY miles of bad road ~ Duane Eddy & The Rebels

----------


## SNOWDOG

telegraph ROAD-Dire straits

----------


## Buttercup

On the ROAD again ~ The Highwaymen

----------


## sapphire

The ROAD to hell......Chris Rhea

----------


## angela5

take THE long way - dixie chicks

----------


## coastown

TAKE me home country road

----------


## angela5

set ME free - the kinks

----------


## Buttercup

She belongs to ME ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SHE's like the wind.....Patrick Swayze

----------


## Buttercup

WIND of change ~ Scorpions

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WIND Beneath ma wings......Bette Midler.........sorry for the delay Buttercup been watchin' Dean Gaffney keich himsel over cockroaches ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

WINGS of a nightingale ~ Everly Brothers

_Me too Cedric ~ thought Paul Burrell was "good" but tonight was hilarious_  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The WINGS of a dove......Ferlin Husky

----------


## ett23

Fly on the WINGS of love - the Olsen Brothers, 2000 Eurovision songwinners!!

Ahh... the memories!!  ::

----------


## Buttercup

On the WINGS of love ~ Jeffery Osbourne

----------


## ett23

It must have been love - Roxette

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

LOVE changes Everything........Michael Ball

----------


## Buttercup

If I could only win your LOVE ~ Emmylou Harris

----------


## ett23

Only you - Sting

----------


## Buttercup

ONLY the lonely ~ Roy Orbison

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ONLY you........Yazoo

----------


## Buttercup

YOU are the ONLY one ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## coastown

ONE day at a time---lena martell

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A DAY in the life......The Beatles

----------


## ett23

All my LIFE - David Sneddon

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE----bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

IT'S up to you ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## coastown

ITS only words---ronan keating

----------


## Buttercup

I ONLY want to be with you ~ Dusty Springfield

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ONLY the Lonely.......Roy Orbison

----------


## Big Jean

ONLY One Love In My Life  - Ronnie Milsap

----------


## Buttercup

All of MY LIFE ~ Diana Ross

----------


## Abdullah

One day in your life - Michael Jackson

----------


## Buttercup

ONE heart between two ~ Dave Berry

----------


## Big Jean

TWO Out Of Three Ain't Bad  -  Meatloaf

----------


## Buttercup

BAD moon rising ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Bad.......u2

----------


## aileenmac

Daniel Powter - Bad Day

----------


## Buttercup

The DAY that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGhee ~ Hollies

----------


## Big Jean

CRAZY He Calls Me  -  Billie Holiday

----------


## Buttercup

You were made for ME ~ Freddie & the Dreamers

----------


## candyfloss

Sweet dreams ( are MADE of this ) - Eurythmics.

----------


## coastown

sweet  caroline-- neil diamond

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Toot SWEET.....The Sherman Brothers

----------


## Buttercup

When you were SWEET sixteen ~ Fureys

----------


## coastown

do you love me --the beatles

----------


## Buttercup

Never ending song of LOVE ~ New Seekers

----------


## coastown

NEVER say goodbye----bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

GOODBYE is just another word ~ New Seekers

----------


## Big Jean

JUST Be A Man About It - Toni Braxton

----------


## Buttercup

Dance with the guitar MAN ~ Duane Eddy

----------


## candyfloss

DANCE Dance - Fall Out Boy

----------


## Buttercup

Save the last DANCE for me ~ Drifters

----------


## candyfloss

Aiden - The LAST Sunrise

----------


## Big Jean

LAST Beautiful Girl  -  Matchbox 20

----------


## Buttercup

The LAST farewell ~ Roger Whittaker

----------


## Big Jean

LAST Train To Clarksville  -  The Monkees

----------


## Buttercup

The LAST cowboy song ~ Waylon Jennings

----------


## rs 2k

*this is not a love song.....................public image limited.*

----------


## Buttercup

The sit SONG ~ Barron Knights

----------


## rs 2k

*THE ride of the valkrie.....................wagner*

----------


## Buttercup

Hitchin' a RIDE ~ Vanity Fair

----------


## rs 2k

*joy-RIDE.....................ROXETTE*

----------


## candyfloss

JOY to the world - Boney M

----------


## Buttercup

Top of the WORLD ~ Carpenters

----------


## Jeemag_USA

World shut your MOUTH - Teardrop Explodes.

----------


## Big Jean

YOUR Little Secret  -  Melissa Etheridge

----------


## Buttercup

Do you want to know a SECRET? ~ Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas

----------


## Big Jean

SECRET Love  -  Doris Day

----------


## swavey

Love ME like you - Magic Numbers

----------


## Buttercup

LOVE ME, LOVE my dog ~ Peter Shelly

----------


## coastown

MY ding a ling

----------


## Buttercup

DING dong merrily on high ~ Traditional

----------


## Big Jean

HIGH Cotton  -  Alabama

----------


## Buttercup

COTTON eye Joe ~ Red-Nex

----------


## Big Jean

COTTON Fields  -  Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Buttercup

Green FIELDS of France ~ Fureys

----------


## tisme

GREEN green grass of home - Tom Jones

----------


## Buttercup

I'll be HOME for Christmas ~ Dolly Parton

----------


## mums angels

Do they know its CHRISTMAS? - Band aid

----------


## Buttercup

Lonely pup in a CHRISTMAS shop ~ Adam Faith

----------


## mums angels

Where are you Christmas?- FAITH hill

----------


## Buttercup

An old CHRISTMAS card ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

It'll be lonely this Christmas......MUDD

----------


## Buttercup

CHRISTMAS will be just another LONELY day ~ Brenda Lee

----------


## mums angels

Love me or Leave me - Doris DAY

----------


## Buttercup

But you LOVE ME Daddy ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## Big Jean

LOVE Letters In The Sand - Pat Boone

----------


## Buttercup

LETTER edged in black ~ Johnny Cash 
_(sorry a bit sad for Christmas)_

----------


## Big Jean

BLACK Water - Doobie Brothers

----------


## tam

smoke on the WATER ~ deep purple

----------


## Buttercup

WATER from the wells of home ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## tisme

push THE button - The sugarbabes

----------


## Buttercup

THE PUSHbike song ~ Mixtures

----------


## mums angels

The shoop shoop SONG - Betty everett & Cher

----------


## Buttercup

SONG sung blue ~ Neil Diamond

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

My old friend the BLUEs....The Proclaimers

----------


## mums angels

Funeral for a FRIEND (love lies bleeding) - Elton John

----------


## Buttercup

Your my best FRIEND ~ Don Williams

----------


## TRUCKER

Friends In Low Places- Garth Brooks

----------


## Buttercup

PLACES you have come to fear the most ~ Dashboard Confessional

----------


## tisme

Dont FEAR the reaper - Blue oyster Cult

----------


## mums angels

Feel the FEAR - Geri Halliwell

----------


## Buttercup

I FEEL like Buddy Holly ~ Alvin Stardust

----------


## Big Jean

LIKE It Or Not - Genesis

----------


## Buttercup

I could NOT LIKE you more ~ Bee Gees

----------


## Big Jean

Be LIKE That - 3 Doors Down

----------


## Buttercup

THAT'll be the day ~ Buddy Holly & The Crickets

----------


## Big Jean

DAY By Day - Peter, Paul and Mary

----------


## Buttercup

A hard DAY's night ~ Beatles

----------


## mums angels

This is the NIGHT - Clay Aiken

----------


## TRUCKER

Nights In White Satin-moody Blues

----------


## Buttercup

WHITEr shade of pale ~ Procol Harlum

----------


## Big Jean

WHITE Men In Mannersmith Palais - Clash

----------


## TRUCKER

White Boys And Heroes-gary Numan

----------


## Buttercup

Good ol' BOYS (theme from Dukes of Hazard) ~ Waylon Jennings

----------


## Big Jean

GOOD Lovin' Gone Bad -- Bad Company

----------


## Stumurf

GOOD people - Jack Johnson

----------


## Buttercup

Even the bad times are GOOD ~ Tremeloes

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

EVEN better than the real thing.......U2

----------


## Buttercup

BETTER the devil you know ~ Kylie

----------


## Big Jean

YOU Win Again -- Fats Domino

----------


## Stumurf

Born AGAIN - Marilyn Manson

----------


## Buttercup

Born Free ~ Matt Munro

----------


## Big Jean

> Born AGAIN - Marilyn Manson


BORN With A Broken Heart -- Kenny Wayne Shepperd


Although I think I know what your song title was to be Buttercup, I went with the song before yours just in case I was guessing wrong .

----------


## Stumurf

HEART Shaped Box - Nirvana

----------


## Buttercup

HEART of gold ~ Neil Young

----------


## Big Jean

HEART Of The Sunrise - Yes

----------


## Buttercup

Take these chains from my HEART ~ Hank Williams

----------


## Big Jean

TAKE Me In Your Arms -- Doobie Brothers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

TAKE me out.....Franz Ferdinand

----------


## Buttercup

TAKE a chance on me ~ Abba

----------


## Big Jean

TAKE A Letter Maria -- R.B.Greaves

----------


## Buttercup

I did what I did for MARIA ~ Tony Christie

----------


## Stumurf

O MARIA - Beck....

----------


## Buttercup

OH you pretty thing ~ Peter Noone

----------


## south view 7

YOU send me,Sam Cooke

----------


## Buttercup

SEND ME the pillow that you dream on ~ Hank Snow

----------


## Big Jean

SEND Her My Love -- Journey

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Big Jean was quick there

LOVE me tender......Elvis

----------


## Big Jean

TENDER Is The Night -- Tony Bennett



Quick only sometimes !!

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

IS this Love.....Haddaway

----------


## Buttercup

You don't have to say you LOVE me ~ Dusty Springfield

----------


## Big Jean

HAVE A Good Time -- Paul Simon

----------


## Buttercup

GOOD TIMEs, better times ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## Big Jean

TIMES Of Your Life -- Paul Anka

----------


## Buttercup

LIFE on Mars ~ David Bowie

----------


## Big Jean

LIFE Begins At Forty -- Sophie Tucker

----------


## Buttercup

FORTY miles of bad road ~ Duane Eddy & the Rebels

----------


## hilly2

BAD - Michael Jackson

----------


## Big Jean

BAD Sneakers -- Steely Dan

----------


## Buttercup

BAD moon rising ~ Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Big Jean

BAD Boy Boogie -- Motley Crue

----------


## Buttercup

Blame it on the BOOGIE ~ Jacksons

----------


## Stumurf

switch IT ON - Will Young...

I'll get my coat.... ::

----------


## Big Jean

ON The Radio -- Donna Summer

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

RADIO Ga Ga.......Queen

----------


## Big Jean

Nothing On But The RADIO -- Gary Allan

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

NOTHING ever happens.....Del Amitri

----------


## Big Jean

All I EVER Need Is You -- Sonny and Cher

----------


## Buttercup

ALL YOU NEED is love ~ Beatles

----------


## Big Jean

I Don'T NEED Your Rockin' Chair -- George Jones

----------


## Buttercup

ROCKIN' CHAIR ~ Magnum

----------


## Big Jean

ROCKIN' With The Rhythm Of Rain -- The Judds

----------


## Buttercup

RHYTHM OF THE RAIN ~ Cascades

----------


## Big Jean

It Might As Well RAIN Until September -- Carole King

----------


## Stumurf

Wake Me Up When SEPTEMBER Ends - Green Day

----------


## Buttercup

SEPTEMBER song ~ Ian McCulloch

----------


## golach

Song of the Dreamer ~ Johnny Rae

----------


## Buttercup

The birdie SONG ~ Tweets

----------


## Stumurf

Three Little BIRDIE's Down Beats - Chemical Brothers....

(inspiration for Bloodfest song by New Order in the film "BLADE" I.M.O....)  ::

----------


## Big Jean

Thank Heaven For LITTLE Girls -- Maurice Chevalier

----------


## golach

Girls Girls Girls ~ Fourmost

----------


## Buttercup

Seven little GIRLS sitting in the back seat ~ Avons

----------


## Big Jean

SEVEN Year Ache -- Rosanne Cash

----------


## Stumurf

ApACHE - Fatboy Slim...

----------


## emb123

digging out of the pit with...

APACHE wedding song - Diane Martinson and JJ Saecker

(http://www.dianemusic.com/apache-song.htm)

----------


## Big Jean

WEDDING Bell Blues -- Fifth Dimension

----------


## golach

Bells Of Avignon ~ Max Bygraves

----------


## Buttercup

The three BELLS ~ Brian Poole & The Tremeloes

----------


## hilly2

Knock THREE times - Dawn

----------


## Buttercup

KNOCK, KNOCK, who's there ~ Mary Hopkin

----------


## golach

Who's Sorry Now ~ Johnny Ray

----------


## Buttercup

I'm SORRY I made you cry ~ Connie Francis

----------


## emb123

SORRY seems to be the hardest word - Elton John

----------


## Big Jean

The HARDEST Thing -- 98 Degrees

----------


## SNOWDOG

Three DEGREES- Precious moments.

----------


## Buttercup

A THING called love ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## golach

Love me do ~ Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

How DO I live ~ LeAnn Rimes

----------


## Stumurf

HOW To Be Dead - Snow Patrol

----------


## Sapphire2803

Play DEAD - Bjork

----------


## Stumurf

Anyone Can PLAY Guitar - Radiohead..

----------


## Sapphire2803

The GUITAR Man - Bread

----------


## Stumurf

Lucky MAN - The Verve..

----------


## Sapphire2803

MAN I feel like a woman - Shania Twain

----------


## Stumurf

WOMAN LIKE A MAN - Damain Rice...

(do i get bonus points.. i hope so....  :Grin:  )

----------


## Buttercup

Travellin' MAN ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## Stumurf

TRAVELLINg Without Moving - Jamiroquai...

----------


## Buttercup

MOVING in the right direction ~ Pasadenas

----------


## Big Jean

I Gotta RIGHT To Sing The Blues -- Lena Horne

----------


## golach

Right said Fred ~ Bernard Cribbins

----------


## Buttercup

The one on the RIGHT ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## Big Jean

Fool Number ONE -- Brenda Lee

----------


## Buttercup

ONE, two, three o'leary ~ Des O'Connor

----------


## hilly2

Two cigarettes in an ashtray - Patsy Cline

----------


## Buttercup

TWO little boys ~ Rolf Harris

----------


## Big Jean

Everytime TWO Fools Collide -- Kenny Rogers and Dottie West

----------


## golach

FOOLS rush in ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## Buttercup

The Fool's Paradise ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

if paradise was half as nice----amen corner

----------


## Buttercup

HALF a sixpence ~ Tommy Steele

----------


## Big Jean

You're My Better HALF -- Keith Urban

----------


## emb123

BETTER by you, better than me - Judas Priest

----------


## Big Jean

BETTER Class Of Losers -- Randy Travis

----------


## Sapphire2803

BETTER the devil you know - Kylie Minogue

----------


## Big Jean

DEVIL Or Angel -- Bobby Vee

----------


## Buttercup

Devil Woman ~ Marty Robbins

----------


## Big Jean

Do Right WOMAN, Do Right Man -- Aretha Franklin

----------


## Buttercup

My WOMAN, my WOMAN, my wife ~ Marty Robbins

----------


## emb123

WOMAN in love - Barbara Streisand

----------


## coastown

when your in LOVE with a beautiful woman---dr hook

----------


## Big Jean

Life Ain't Always BEAUTIFUL -- Gary Allan

----------


## Buttercup

If I said you had a BEAUTIFUL body, would you hold it against me? ~ Bellamy Brothers

----------


## Big Jean

When I SAID I Do -- Clint Black

----------


## Buttercup

WHEN my little girl is smiling ~ Drifters

----------


## Big Jean

A LITTLE Good News -- Anne Murray

----------


## Buttercup

The six o'clock NEWS ~ Tom T Hall

----------


## Big Jean

SIX Pack Summer -- Phil Vassar

----------


## Buttercup

SUMMER in the city ~ Lovin' Spoonful

----------


## Big Jean

Suddenly Last SUMMER -- Motels

----------


## golach

SUDDENLY you love me ~ Tremeloes

----------


## Big Jean

I Fell In LOVE Again Last Night -- Forrester Sisters

----------


## golach

FELL in love with a girl ~ White Stripes

----------


## Big Jean

Fooled Around And FELL In Love -- Brad Paisley

----------


## Buttercup

Rock AROUND the clock ~ Bill Haley & his Comets

----------


## Big Jean

Wrapped AROUND Your Finger -- Police

----------


## Buttercup

Five little FINGERS ~ Frankie McBride

----------


## Big Jean

FIVE Feet High And Rising -- Johnny Cash

----------


## golach

RISING sun ~ Medicine Head

----------


## Buttercup

Don't let the SUN catch you crying ~ Gerry & The Pacemakers

----------


## coastown

crying   roy orbison

----------


## Buttercup

CRYING in the chapel ~ Elvis

----------


## Big Jean

She's Not CRYING Anymore -- Billy Ray Cyrus

----------


## golach

CRYING Laughing Loving Lying ~ Labi Siffre

----------


## Buttercup

CRYING in the rain ~ Everly Brothers

----------


## golach

RAIN Fall Down ~ Rolling Stones

----------


## Buttercup

Flowers in the RAIN ~ Move

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

FLOWERS in our Hair.....All About Eve

----------


## Buttercup

FLOWER of Scotland ~ Corries 
(sorry, for cheating slightly)

----------


## SNOWDOG

SCOTLAND the brave- by AN other.

----------


## Buttercup

BRAVE new world ~ Iron Maiden

----------


## golach

WORLD In Union ~ Kiri Te Kanawa

----------


## Buttercup

WORLD without love ~ Peter & Gordon

----------


## golach

WITHOUT Love ~ Tom Jones

----------


## Buttercup

Baby LOVE ~ Supremes

----------


## Wee Monkee

Tell Me BABY ~ Red Hot Chilli Peppers

----------


## Buttercup

TELL ME when ~ Applejacks

----------


## golach

WHEN You're In Love With A Beautiful Woman ~ Dr Hook

----------


## phatbouy11

*when* was the last time - keane

----------


## coastown

this will be the last TIME----rolling stones

----------


## Buttercup

The LAST Farewell ~ Roger Whitaker

----------


## Mad1man

Lily THE Pink - The Scaffold

----------


## Big Jean

LILY Of The Valley -- Quinton Mills

----------


## south view 7

Valley of tears-Fats Domino

----------


## coastown

TEARS of a clown

----------


## Buttercup

There's a TEAR in my Beer ~ Hank Williams & Hank Williams jr.

----------


## 2little2late

BEER.
Reel Big Fish

----------


## Buttercup

I like BEER ~ Tom T Hall

----------


## golach

LIKE Clockwork ~ Boomtown Rats

----------


## Big Jean

I Don't LIKE Mondays  -- Boomtown Rats

----------


## Buttercup

DON'T let the sun catch you crying ~ Gerry & The Pacemakers

----------


## coastown

house of the rising SUN--The Animals

----------


## Buttercup

I don't want to play HOUSE ~ Tammy Wynette

----------


## supernova

PLAY the game - Queen

----------


## Buttercup

It's all in the GAME ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## golach

GAME Over ~Scarface

----------


## Buttercup

OVER and OVER ~ The James Boys

----------


## BRIE

somewhere OVER the rainbow- Norah Jones

----------


## Buttercup

SOMEWHERE in the country ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## Kenn

Some where over the rainbow..Judy Garland

----------


## Kenn

Country Roads   ..... John Denver

----------


## golach

WHERE The Poor Boys Dance ~ Lulu

----------


## coastown

wild BOYS---Duran  Duran.

----------


## Buttercup

The BOYS are back in town ~ Thin Lizzy

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A TOWN called Malice....The Jam

----------


## golach

A TOWN Called Hypocrisy ~ Lostprophets.......who?, my Grandaughter gave me this one  ::

----------


## Kenn

Downtown.......Petula Clark

----------


## Buttercup

DOWNTOWN train ~ Rod Stewart

----------


## Kenn

Dirty old town.........The Spinners

----------


## Buttercup

The OLD rugged cross ~ Daniel O'Donnell

----------


## Kenn

The young ones....Cliff Richard

----------


## Buttercup

YOUNG, gifted and black ~ Bob and Marcia

----------


## mums angels

BLACK or white - Michael jackson

----------


## Buttercup

Paint it BLACK ~ Rolling Stones

----------


## Mad1man

BLACK is BLACK - Los Bravos

----------


## Buttercup

BLACK magic woman ~ Fleetwood Mac

----------


## danc1ngwitch

*black on BLACK --- Andre Anderson*

----------


## Buttercup

The BLACK hills of Dakota ~ Doris Day

----------


## coastown

BLACK velvet band --- the dubliners

----------


## Buttercup

BAND of gold ~ Freda Payne

----------


## Big Jean

Fields Of GOLD  -  Sting

----------


## Buttercup

Silver threads among the GOLD ~ Foster & Allen

----------


## coastown

SILVER  lady---david soul

----------


## Buttercup

SILVER threads and golden needles ~ Billie Jo Spears

----------


## coastown

silence is GOLDEN---the tremloes

----------


## Buttercup

Sound of SILENCE ~ Simon & Garfunkel

----------


## coastown

SOUND of the underground---girls aloud

----------


## Buttercup

SOUND your funky horn ~ KC & the Sunshine Band

----------


## coastown

the SOUND of music--julie andrews ?

----------


## Buttercup

Thank you for the MUSIC ~ Abba

----------


## coastown

MUSIC man--billy joel

----------


## Buttercup

Yesterday MAN ~ Chris Andrews

----------


## coastown

baby im your MAN--george michael

----------


## golach

BABY face ~ Bobby Darin

----------


## Buttercup

Take good care of my BABY ~ Bobby Vee

----------


## coastown

GOOD vibrations--beach boys

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

GOODy Two Shoes........Adam and the Ants

----------


## Buttercup

TWO little boys ~ Rolf Harris

----------


## coastown

Wild Boys--duran Duran

----------


## Buttercup

Where the BOYS are ~ Connie Francis

----------


## Echidna

*Boys* don't cry  - The Cure

----------


## coastown

dont CRY for me argentina----?

----------


## Buttercup

DON'T turn around ~ Merseybeats

----------


## golach

TURN Up The Night ~ Black Sabbath

----------


## Buttercup

Last NIGHT was made for love ~ Billy Fury

----------


## coastown

message of LOVE-- the pretenders

----------


## Kenn

Love,love me do       The Beatles

----------


## coastown

LOVE in a elevator---aerosmith

----------


## Buttercup

It hurts to be in LOVE ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## south view 7

love HURT"S everley brothers.

----------


## coastown

LOVE me tender--elvis presley

----------


## Buttercup

Crazy little thing called LOVE ~ Queen

----------


## Echidna

Wild *Thing*  - The Troggs

----------


## Buttercup

The WILD side of life ~ Sidney Devine

----------


## Echidna

*Life* during wartime - Talkingheads

----------


## Buttercup

Always look on the bright side of LIFE ~ Monty Python

----------


## coastown

ALWAYS------Bon  Jovi

----------


## Buttercup

I will ALWAYS love you ~ Dolly Parton

----------


## coastown

i LOVE to boogie--t rex

----------


## Buttercup

BOOGIE woogie bugle boy ~ Andrews Sisters

----------


## coastown

a BOY named sue

----------


## Buttercup

Black eyed BOY ~ Texas

----------


## coastown

my BOY lollipop--millie

----------


## johno

o boy ... buddy holly

----------


## Buttercup

Soldier BOY ~ Shirelles

----------


## coastown

the BOYS are back in town ?

----------


## Buttercup

BACK on the road ~ Earth Wind & Fire

----------


## johno

country roads      john denver

----------


## Buttercup

Bright lights and COUNTRY music ~ Rick Nelson

----------


## coastown

BRIGHT eyes  ?

----------


## Buttercup

Looking through the EYES of love ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## coastown

it must have been LOVE--roxette

----------


## Buttercup

I MUST be seeing things ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## coastown

johnny BE good--the rolling stones

----------


## golach

Johnny Come Home ~ Fine Young Cannibals

----------


## johno

*here it comes [here comes the night ] the animals. i think?    *

----------


## Buttercup

HERE COMES summer ~ Undertones

----------


## johno

* summer time blues.........eddy  cochrane*

----------


## Buttercup

Singing the BLUES ~ Guy Mitchell

----------


## coastown

SINGING in the rain--gene kelly

----------


## Buttercup

Crying in the RAIN ~ Everley Brothers

----------


## coastown

purple RAIN--prince

----------


## johno

kentucky rain........elvis presley

----------


## Buttercup

KENTUCKY means paradise ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## johno

halfway to paradise...........billy fury   :Wink:

----------


## coastown

if PARADISE was half as nice --amen corner

----------


## Buttercup

HALF a sixpence ~ Tommy Steele

----------


## coastown

have A nice day--bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

The *DAY* I met Marie ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## coastown

MARIE MARIE---shakin stevens

----------


## Buttercup

Marie Laveau ~ Bobby Bare

----------


## johno

marie marie...............chuck berry[i think]?

----------


## Buttercup

Anna Marie ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## johno

*uptown girl.......billy joel*

----------


## coastown

bobby"s GIRL  --susan maughan

----------


## johno

girl of my best friend.........elvis presley

----------


## coastown

mexican GIRL--smokie

----------


## Buttercup

_OK, I give in to the rule breaking that's developed over these few threads._  ::  
Sunshine *GIRL* ~ Herman's Hermits

----------


## coastown

my girl-----?

----------


## johno

* brown eyed girl...van morrison*

----------


## Buttercup

BROWN GIRL in the ring ~ Boney M

----------


## johno

she wears my ring        country clubland

----------


## Buttercup

RING of fire ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## coastown

fire---arthur brown

----------


## johno

charlie brown.........?

----------


## Buttercup

> fire---arthur brown


Fire Brigade ~ The Move

----------


## coastown

relight my fire--take that and lulu

----------


## Buttercup

MY old man's a dustman ~ Lonnie Donegan

----------


## coastown

my ding a ling--chuck berry ?

----------


## Piglet

Goodbye *my* lover - James Blunt

----------


## Buttercup

Long haired LOVER from Liverpool ~ Little Jimmy Osmond

----------


## Piglet

Long Time Gone - bob dylan

----------


## coastown

if i could turn back time--cher

----------


## Piglet

Since I fell for you - Michael Bolton

----------


## coastown

SINCE i  dont have you ---guns n roses

----------


## Buttercup

HAVE I the right ~ Honeycombs

----------


## coastown

this left feels RIGHT --bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

The one on the LEFT ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## coastown

THE game of love--wayne fontana

----------


## Buttercup

LOVE of the common people ~ Paul Young

----------


## coastown

the power of LOVE--?

----------


## johno

* love me do......beatles*

----------


## coastown

in and out of LOVE--bon jovi

----------


## Big Jean

Holding OUT For A Hero -- Bonnie Tyler

----------


## bky

Billy dont be a HERO - paper lace  (i Think)

----------


## Piglet

*don't* Let The Sun Go Down On Me -, Elton John.

----------


## johno

*   imagine ......... john lennon*

----------


## coastown

house of the rising SUN--the animals

----------


## Buttercup

> *don't* Let The Sun Go Down On Me -, Elton John.


DON'T stop me now ~ Queen

----------


## coastown

DONT cry for me argentina ?

----------


## Buttercup

CRY just a little bit ~ Shakin' Stevens

----------


## coastown

JUST one look--hollies

----------


## Buttercup

LOOK who it is ~ Helen Shapiro

----------


## coastown

LOOK through every window--hollies

----------


## Buttercup

EVERY little teardrop ~ Gallagher & Lyle

----------


## coastown

LITTLE children--?

----------


## Buttercup

Four LITTLE heels ~ Brian Hyland

----------


## coastown

LITTLE donkey---?

----------


## Buttercup

A LITTLE peace ~ Nicole

----------


## coastown

give PEACE a chance (yoko ono band)

----------


## Buttercup

Take a CHANCE on me ~ Abba

----------


## coastown

eyes without A face--billy idol

----------


## Buttercup

FACE of a fighter ~ Willie Nelson

----------


## coastown

total eclipse OF the heart --bonnie tyler

----------


## Buttercup

My HEART belongs to daddy ~ Marilyn Monroe

----------


## coastown

every beat of my HEART --rod stewart

----------


## Buttercup

The BEAT goes on ~ Sonny & Cher

----------


## coastown

up ON the roof--robson and jerome

----------


## Buttercup

ROOF top singing ~ New World

----------


## coastown

SINGING in the rain--gene kelly

----------


## Buttercup

Purple RAIN ~ Prince

----------


## coastown

kentucky RAIN --elvis

----------


## Buttercup

Blue moon of KENTUCKY ~ Bill Monroe

----------


## coastown

bad MOON rising--credence clearwater revival

----------


## Buttercup

House of the RISING sun ~ Animals

----------


## coastown

our HOUSE ----MADNESS

----------


## Buttercup

I don't want to play HOUSE ~ Tammy Wynette

----------


## coastown

i DONT want a lover --texas

----------


## Buttercup

LOVERs of the world unite ~ David & Jonathan

----------


## johno

::  
*in his hands he,s got the whole world*

----------


## coastown

i"d like to teach the world to sing--the new seekers

----------


## Buttercup

This WORLD is not my home ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

your my  WORLD---CILLA BLACK

----------


## Piglet

Where ever i lay MY hat - Paul Young

----------


## Buttercup

All around my HAT ~ Steeleye Span

----------


## johno

MY boy lollypop.....Millie

----------


## coastown

best of MY love--the emotions

----------


## Piglet

Endless Love - Katie Price & Peter Andre

----------


## Buttercup

Young LOVE ~ Tab Hunter

----------


## johno

In Love With A Beautiful Woman    Dr Hook.

----------


## Buttercup

Beautiful Sunday ~ Daniel Boone

----------


## coastown

sunday bloody sunday--u2

----------


## johno

*sunday morning sidewalk...... kris kristofferson.*

----------


## Buttercup

MORNING has broken ~ Cat Stevens

----------


## coastown

every rose HAS its thorn--poison

----------


## johno

Rose garden......Lynne Anderson  :Smile:

----------


## Buttercup

ROSES are red ~ Bobby Vinton

----------


## johno

*  one dozen yellow roses... hank williams jnr*

----------


## coastown

tie a YELLOW ribbon round the old oak tree--?

----------


## Buttercup

RIBBON of darkness ~ Marty Robbins

----------


## coastown

sweet child OF mine--guns n roses

----------


## johno

*  S*weet *C*aroline ........ Neil Diamond.

----------


## coastown

sweets for my SWEET---?

----------


## johno

Sweet Sixteen ....Lonnie Donegan   ::

----------


## coastown

she was only SIXTEEN--?

----------


## Buttercup

Happy birthday sweet SIXTEEN ~ Neil Sedaka

----------


## coastown

happy birthday--claire grogan

----------


## Buttercup

Oh HAPPY day ~ Edwin Hawkins Singers

----------


## coastown

fantastic DAY--haircut 100

----------


## johno

*YesterDAY .......the beatles*

----------


## Fran

It's my birthDAY  and Ill cry if i want to....clodagh rogers

----------


## johno

*i WANT to be bobbys girl .......?  ?*

----------


## Buttercup

What do you WANT ~ Adam Faith

----------


## jekyll n hyde

*my GIRL.....the temptations*

----------


## Buttercup

> What do you WANT ~ Adam Faith


WHAT now my love ~ Sonny & Cher

----------


## johno

*  love is all around....marti pellow*

----------


## jekyll n hyde

_LOVE me tender......elvis_

----------


## coastown

i want to know what LOVE is--foreigner

----------


## johno

Love hurts   .. ??

----------


## coastown

Id do anything for LOVE---meat loaf

----------


## johno

* loving you.....Elvis Presley*

----------


## coastown

how do YOU do it --gerry and the pacemakers

----------


## Buttercup

YOU were made for me ~ Freddie & The Dreamers

----------


## coastown

YOU sexy thing--hot chocolate

----------


## Buttercup

I'm too SEXY ~ Right Said Fred

----------


## coastown

Im coming out---diana ross

----------


## johno

*     sausage link *

----------


## johno

> * sausage link *


sorry got mixed up there

----------


## Buttercup

> Im coming out---diana ross


School's OUT ~ Alice Cooper

----------


## coastown

in and OUT of love--bon jovi

----------


## johno

* bat out of hell...............Meatloaf*

----------


## golach

HELL Hath No Fury ~ Frankie Laine

----------


## Piglet

Back in to HELL - Meatloaf

----------


## Echidna

Back in Black ~ AC/DC

----------


## Piglet

Fade to BLACK - Metallica

----------


## Echidna

Fade to grey ~ Visage

----------


## johno

*   TOgether again.........Bill Munroe*

----------


## Buttercup

Alone AGAIN, naturally ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan

----------


## Piglet

Again ~ Lenny Kravitz</B>

----------


## Buttercup

AGAINst all odds (take a look at me now) ~ Phil Collins

----------


## coastown

ALL around the world--lisa stansfield

----------


## johno

*  Rockin all over the world......status quoe*

----------


## coastown

ALL together now--the farm

----------


## Buttercup

ALL American boy ~ Bobby Bare

----------


## south view 7

Oh boy,BuddyHolly

----------


## Buttercup

The BOY done good ~ Billy Bragg

----------


## coastown

GOOD golly miss molly--?

----------


## johno

* Good Vibrations  The Beachboys.*

----------


## coastown

GOOD ship lollipop--shirley temple (thats going back a few years)

----------


## johno

*  good old boys...Waylon Jennings.*

----------


## coastown

wild BOYS-- DURAN DURAN

----------


## Buttercup

The BOYS are back in town ~ Thin Lizzy

----------


## coastown

Dirty Old Town-- The Pogues

----------


## Buttercup

It's like a sad OLD kinda movie ~ Pickettywitch

----------


## coastown

ITS raining men  ?

----------


## johno

*It,s now or never..Elvis*

----------


## coastown

i can see cleary NOW--johnny nash

----------


## Buttercup

NOW those days are gone ~ Bucks Fizz

----------


## coastown

after the love has GONE---earth wind and fire

----------


## Echidna

Gone Hollywood ~ Supertramp

----------


## Buttercup

GONE too soon ~ Michael Jackson

----------


## coastown

real GONE kid--deacon blue

----------


## Buttercup

KIDs in America ~ Kim Wilde

----------


## coastown

doing it for the KIDS (robbie and kylie)

----------


## Buttercup

KIDS say the darndest things ~ Tammy Wynette

----------


## coastown

its hard to SAY im sorry--chicago

----------


## Buttercup

HARD candy Christmas ~ Dolly Parton

----------


## coastown

HARD rains gonna fall-- bryan ferry

----------


## Buttercup

I'm GONNA be a country girl again ~ Buffy Sainte-Marie

----------


## johno

Country Roads......JOHN DENVER  ::  I THINK  ::

----------


## Buttercup

In the COUNTRY ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## johno

*Blue eyes crying IN the rain...Willie Nelson*

----------


## Buttercup

Soldier BLUE ~ Buffy Sainte-Marie

----------


## coastown

BLUE suede shoes--elvis

----------


## Buttercup

BLUE velvet ~ Bobby Vinton

----------


## coastown

black VELVET band --?

----------


## Buttercup

BAND of gold ~ Freda Payne

----------


## coastown

GOLD---spanday ballet

----------


## Buttercup

GOLDen lights ~ Twinkle

----------


## coastown

silence is GOLDEN-- THE TREMLOES

----------


## johno

*Sound of silence......Simon & garfunkle*

----------


## coastown

SOUND of the underground--girls aloud

----------


## Buttercup

The SOUND of your cry ~ Elvis

----------


## coastown

YOUR my world--cilla black ?

----------


## johno

My Way.......frank Sinatra.

----------


## Buttercup

The WAY it used to be ~ Englebert Humperdink

----------


## johno

*Way up North to Alaska..RICKY  NELSON ?*

----------


## Buttercup

NORTH country boy ~ Charlatans

----------


## coastown

COUNTRY road take me home  --?

----------


## Buttercup

Six Days on the ROAD ~ Charlie Pride

----------


## johno

A Hard Days Night    The Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

The NIGHT has a thousand eyes ~ Bobby Vee

----------


## johno

*last night .. the travelling willberries*

----------


## coastown

LAST train to clarksville (the monkees)

----------


## johno

*  LAST train to san fernando.......lonnie donnegan*

----------


## coastown

lets go to SAN francisco--the flowerpot men

----------


## Buttercup

If you're going to SAN FRANCISCO ~ Scott MacKenzie

----------


## johno

Your The One I Want    Shania  Twain ?

----------


## coastown

SAN quinten ---?

----------


## Buttercup

Is anybody going to SAN Jose ~ Charlie Pride

----------


## johno

*letter to god  cheryl crowe*

----------


## coastown

LETTER from america--the proclaimers

----------


## johno

*  From A Jack To A King.... Roger Miller.*

----------


## coastown

KING creole---elvis

----------


## johno

*king of the hill...frank sinatra*

----------


## Kenn

Blueberry Hill.....Satchmo

----------


## danc1ngwitch

*We all come form the goddess, ( moonstruck )*

----------


## johno

we will we will rock & roll       suzi quatro

----------


## Buttercup

Rock Island Line ~ Lonnie Donegan

----------


## johno

*  rock around the clock    Bill Haley*

----------


## coastown

THE one i love--r e m.

----------


## johno

*  love me tender....elvis presley*

----------


## Buttercup

LOVE ME for a reason ~ Osmonds

----------


## coastown

is this LOVE  --whitesnake

----------


## Buttercup

I just called to say I LOVE you ~ Stevie Wonder

----------


## johno

*  love is all around       parti pellow [ i think]  *

----------


## Buttercup

AROUND the world ~ East 17

----------


## johno

* round round get around i get around.......beach boys*

----------


## Buttercup

ROUND every corner ~ Petula Clark

----------


## johno

*  every day  ,  buddy holly*

----------


## Buttercup

EVERY little thing she does is magic ~ Police

----------


## coastown

LITTLE children-- ?

----------


## Buttercup

Wake up LITTLE Susie ~ Everley Brothers

----------


## johno

*  little sister....Elvis Presley*

----------


## south view 7

Susie darlin" robin luke

----------


## south view 7

beat me on that one johno....

----------


## johno

*eddy cochran*

----------


## johno

> *eddy cochran*


mistake there wipe that?

----------


## Buttercup

> * little sister....Elvis Presley*


Sister Jane ~ New World

----------


## johno

*darlin companion johnny cash & june carter*

----------


## Buttercup

> Sister Jane ~ New World


SISTERs are doing it fot themselves ~ Eurythmics & Aretha Franklin

----------


## coastown

doing it ---liberty  x

----------


## Buttercup

DOING the Lambeth Walk ~ traditional

----------


## coastown

WALK the line  ?

----------


## johno

*Walk on bye ....Burl Ives*

----------


## Buttercup

WALK of life ~ Brothers in Arms

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE --bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

LIFE is sweet ~ Chemical Brothers

----------


## coastown

SWEET caroline--neil diamond

----------


## johno

*sweet caroline....... neil diamond*

----------


## johno

sweet child of mine... Guns n Roses

----------


## Buttercup

When you were SWEET sixteen ~ Fureys

----------


## coastown

she was only SIXTEEN  ?

----------


## Buttercup

ONLY the lonely ~ Roy Orbison

----------


## coastown

LONELY this christmas--mud

----------


## ks

the ONLY one I know - The Charlatans

----------


## johno

*blue christmas .........elvis presley*

----------


## ks

sorry coastown got in first 
Last CHRISTMAS - Wham

----------


## coastown

rockin around the CHRISTMAS tree--?

----------


## ks

Nellie THE elephant - Toy Dolls

----------


## coastown

THE final countdown--europe

----------


## ks

THE boy with THE thorn in his side - The Smiths

----------


## Buttercup

A BOY named Sue ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## johno

Peggy Sue.......Buddy Holly

----------


## Buttercup

PEGGY SUE got married ~ Buddy Holly

----------


## johno

* Ive got a tiger by the tail   ... Buck Owens*

----------


## Buttercup

I'm a TIGER ~ Lulu

----------


## coastown

TIGER feet-----mud

----------


## Buttercup

My FEET keep dancing ~ Chic

----------


## coastown

DANCING in the moonlight--?

----------


## Buttercup

MOONLIGHT & roses ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

paper ROSES-- marie osmand

----------


## Big Jean

It's Only A Paper Moon - Nat King Cole

----------


## coastown

blue MOON---

----------


## south view 7

MOON talk  perry como.

----------


## johno

*on the wings of a dove......charlie pride*

----------


## Kenn

Born ON the wind... John Leyton

----------


## coastown

BORN in the usa--(forgot his name)

----------


## johno

born free...Matt Munro   coast town how could u forget bruce springsteen [ the boss]

----------


## golach

FREE As A Bird ~ Beatles

----------


## johno

* freedom come...the fortunes*

----------


## coastown

COME on everybody--eddie cochran

----------


## johno

* everybody ,s  some body,s  fool..... Connie Francis*

----------


## Buttercup

FOOL on the hill ~ Shirley Bassey

----------


## coastown

new moon ON monday--duran duran

----------


## Buttercup

There's a NEW MOON over Jamaica ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## johno

* blue moon of kentucky, keep shining.  elvis*

----------


## Buttercup

BLUE boy ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

soldier BLUE ?

----------


## Buttercup

SOLDIER of love ~ Donnie Osmond

----------


## johno

* love me tender        ..elvis*

----------


## Buttercup

I LOVE you because ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## johno

only you..........the platters

----------


## coastown

YOU raise me up--westlife

----------


## johno

*  only the lonely....roy orbison*

----------


## johno

> * only the lonely....roy orbison*


to slow wi this one

----------


## Buttercup

> YOU raise me up--westlife


UP on the roof ~ Drifters

----------


## johno

* fiddler on the roof....topol*

----------


## Buttercup

ROOF top singing ~ New World

----------


## johno

* singing in the rain   .. sung & danced by gene kelly*

----------


## Kenn

Singing the blues.......Hank Williams

----------


## johno

* blue hawaii...elvis presley*

----------


## coastown

BLUE suede shoes--elvis

----------


## johno

*song sung blue...neil diamond*

----------


## Kenn

Blue Moon Showaddywaddy

----------


## johno

*  moon river    andy williams*

----------


## Kenn

Old man river..Paul Robeson

----------


## coastown

stand by your MAN-tammy winnet

----------


## johno

* Stand By Me..Ben E king*

----------


## coastown

STAND and deliver--adam and the ants

----------


## golach

STAND Up For Your Love Rights ~ Yazz

----------


## johno

stand by your man....tammy wynette

----------


## coastown

when a MAN loves a woman--percy sledge

----------


## johno

* ole MAN river      al  jolson*

----------


## coastown

MAN i feel like a woman--shania twain

----------


## johno

*  LIKE a rolling stone....Bob Dylan*

----------


## johno

*LIKE a rolling stone....Bob Dylan*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I LIKE to move it.......Reel 2 Real.........classic rave ::   ::

----------


## johno

*  i feel the earth move...carole  king*

----------


## coastown

the EARTH song--michael jackson

----------


## johno

down to earth,,,the bee gee,s

----------


## coastown

DOWN down deeper and down-- status quo

----------


## johno

way down..elvis presley

----------


## coastown

my WAY--frank sinatra

----------


## Kenn

My old man's a dustman.....Lonnie Donnegan

----------


## johno

my valentine...martina mcbride

----------


## golach

Valentine ~ T'Pau

----------


## johno

*  my funny valentine...Frank Sinatra*

----------


## day old blues

MY generation- limp biscuit

----------


## johno

* My old man,s a dustman...Lonnie Donnegan*

----------


## day old blues

DAY old blue- kings of leon

----------


## johno

* blue eyes crying in the rain...   Willie Nelson*

----------


## day old blues

THE modern world- the jam

----------


## big red

What the World needs now---Cilla Black.

----------


## johno

* lover,s of the world unite,,,David & Jonathin*

----------


## day old blues

for LOVERS - pete dotherty

----------


## johno

* FOR the good times..elvis or kris kristofferson*

----------


## big red

Good Vibrations-- Beach Boys

----------


## johno

*  stylistics*

----------


## golach

Good Timin ~ Jimmy Jones

----------


## johno

* good old boys...waylon jennings.  [dukes of hazard]*

----------


## steeko

Dignified and Old - Jonathan Richman

----------


## johno

* old shep....elvis presley*

----------


## Kenn

My OLD man's a dustman ...Lonnie Donnegan

----------


## Geo

Leather on *my* shoes - Chris de Burgh

----------


## johno

*welcome to my world .. jim reeves*

----------


## big red

I almost lost my mind-- Pat Boone ::

----------


## johno

*always on my mind....Elvis *

----------


## golach

Always ~ Bon Jovi

----------


## johno

*  always remember.....Bill Anderson.*

----------


## neepnipper

Remember you're a womble - The Wombles

----------


## johno

* your my world....cilla black  *

----------


## big red

It's a woderful world-- Elvis Presley ::

----------


## Buttercup

Say WONDERFUL things to me ~ Ronnie Carroll

----------


## johno

* wonderfull tonight......Blackout.*

----------


## Buttercup

TONIGHT in Tokyo ~ Sandie Shaw

----------


## johno

* are you lonesome tonight............elvis*

----------


## Buttercup

I heard that LONESOME whistle blow ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## johno

* in lonesome dove...Garth Brookes*

----------


## Buttercup

LONESOME number one ~ Don Gibson

----------


## johno

ONE night with you............elvis presley

----------


## Buttercup

ONE love ~ Trisha Yearwood

----------


## johno

*  love me tender    ..   elvis presley .*

----------


## big red

The NIGHT has a thousand eyes--Bobby Vee ::

----------


## johno

* musta missed something here but never mind*

* BLUE EYES CRYING IN THE RAIN...willie nelson.*

----------


## Buttercup

CRYING in the chapel ~ Elvis

----------


## johno

* crying.....Roy Orbison*

----------


## Buttercup

CRYING time ~ Faron Young

----------


## johno

As Time Goes By - Rudy Vallee.

----------


## Buttercup

There GOES my baby ~ Drifters

----------


## johno

bye bye baby...frankie valli

----------


## Buttercup

BABY love ~ Supremes

----------


## johno

* love is all around...the troggs*

----------


## Buttercup

All AROUND my hat ~ Steeleye Span

----------


## johno

* all my loving..the beatles*

----------


## golach

Loving you ~ Feargal Sharkey

----------


## big red

You make me feel so young-- Frank Sinatra ::

----------


## Buttercup

YOUNG at heart ~ Bluebells

----------


## johno

*  Heart Aches By The Number.....Guy Mitchell*

----------


## Buttercup

HEART of glass ~ Blondie

----------


## Big Jean

Walking On Broken GLASS -- Annie Lennox

----------


## Buttercup

These boots were made for WALKING ~ Nancy Sinatra

----------


## marlyn

WALKING on sunshine - Katrina and the waves

----------


## Buttercup

SUNSHINE girl ~ Herman's Hermits

----------


## johno

*  Brown Eyed Girl...Van Morrison*

----------


## Big Jean

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue -- Crystal Gayle

----------


## johno

*Dont....elvis presley.*

----------


## Buttercup

DON'T let me cross over ~ Larry Cunningham

----------


## johno

* Hit Me With Your Rythym Stick.....Ian Drury  *

----------


## Buttercup

RHYTHM of my heart ~ Rod Stewart

----------


## Big Jean

Rhythm Of The Rain - Cascades

----------


## Buttercup

Just walkin' in the RAIN ~ Johnny Ray

----------


## Big Jean

Keep On Walkin' -- Mike Reid

----------


## Buttercup

KEEP ON running ~ Spencer Davis Group

----------


## Big Jean

Can't KEEP A Good Man Down - Alabama

----------


## Buttercup

Travellin' MAN ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## Big Jean

A MAN This Lonely -- Brooks & Dunn

----------


## Buttercup

LONELY city ~ John Leyton

----------


## Big Jean

Living For The CITY - Stevie Wonder

----------


## Buttercup

Nutbush CITY limits ~ Tina Turner

----------


## Big Jean

You Belong To The CITY -- Glenn Frey

----------


## Buttercup

You BELONG in Rock 'n' Roll ~ Tin Machine

----------


## Big Jean

You BELONG To Me -- Carly Simon

----------


## Echidna

Hey You ~ Pink Floyd

----------


## Big Jean

Hey Jealous Lover -- Frank Sinatra

----------


## Buttercup

LOVERS of the world unite ~ David & Jonathan

----------


## johno

*  the taker..waylon jennings*

----------


## Buttercup

Soul TAKER ~ Jason Sparks

----------


## johno

* my soul,s affliction...anacrusis*

----------


## Buttercup

SOUL sister, brown sugar ~ Sam & Dave

----------


## Echidna

Soul Rebel _ Bob Marley and the Wailers

----------


## golach

Rebel Rouser ~ Duane Eddy

----------


## Buttercup

The REBEL, Johnny Yuma ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## marlyn

REBEL Yell - Billy Idol

----------


## Buttercup

REBEL woman ~ DNA

----------


## johno

pretty woman..roy orbison

----------


## Buttercup

PRETTY little angel eyes ~ Showaddywaddy

----------


## johno

angel of the morning.....billie davies

----------


## Buttercup

Sunday MORNING coming down ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## CCT

COMING Around Again ~ Carly Simon

----------


## Buttercup

Look AROUND ~ Vince Hill

----------


## johno

* all around my hat...steeleye span*

----------


## Buttercup

ALL kinds of everything ~ Dana

----------


## big red

sing a song OF sixpence -- Tommy Steele :Wink:

----------


## big red

with a song in my heart -- Mario Lanza :Smile:

----------


## johno

*Heart aches by the number....Guy Mitchell  *

----------


## Buttercup

It's a HEARTACHE ~ Bonnie Tyler

----------


## big red

ITS only make believe -- Conway Twitty ::

----------


## johno

* help me make it through the night....kriss krisofferson*

----------


## paris

Night fever night fever ...Bee gees

----------


## Buttercup

The NIGHT they drove Old Dixie down ~ Joan Baez

----------


## johno

last night...the travelling willberie,s

----------


## big red

The NIGHT has a thousand eyes -- Bobby Vee ::

----------


## Buttercup

A THOUSAND stars ~ Billy Fury

----------


## johno

star spangled banner...marvin gaye

----------


## big red

Starry Eyed -- Tommy Steele

----------


## Buttercup

Brown EYED handsome man ~ Buddy Holly

----------


## big red

BROWN girl in the ring---Boney M-- ::

----------


## johno

dont it make my brown eye,s blue..crystal..gayle

----------


## Buttercup

Blue ~ Leann Rimes

----------


## johno

*blue blue christmas .elvis presley *

----------


## big red

Rockin around the christmas tree-- Brenda Lee-- ::

----------


## Buttercup

ROCKIN' all over the world ~ Status Quo

----------


## big red

Your my World -- Cilla Black ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Welcome to my WORLD ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## johno

* he,s got the whole world in his hands...laurie  london*

----------


## Buttercup

Careless HANDS ~ Des O'Connor

----------


## golach

Careless Memories ~ George Michael

----------


## big red

Memories -- The Tempts --  ::

----------


## Buttercup

MEMORIES are made of this ~ Dean Martin

----------


## big red

THIS is my song -- Harry Secome --  ::

----------


## Buttercup

SONG for Guy ~ Elton John

----------


## big red

My Guy -- Mary  wells -- ::

----------


## Buttercup

The story of MY life ~ Michael Holiday

----------


## big red

Never ending STORY -- Lamahl --  ::

----------


## Buttercup

NEVER ENDING song of love ~ New Seekers

----------


## big red

LOVE is a many spleandor thing -- Doris Day --  ::

----------


## Buttercup

LOVE her ~ Walker Brothers

----------


## johno

* in LOVE with a beautifull woman..dr hook*

----------


## Buttercup

BEAUTIFUL Sunday ~ Daniel Boone

----------


## day old blues

Sunday bloody sunday- u2

----------


## Buttercup

Whiskey on a SUNDAY

----------


## johno

* tell me on a sunday...Sarah Brightman*

----------


## Buttercup

TELL ME when ~ Applejacks

----------


## johno

*when im sixty four ...beatles       [they now are 64]*

----------


## Big Jean

Remember WHEN -- Alan Jackson

----------


## johno

*  always remember......bill anderson*

----------


## big red

LOVEing you -- Elvis --  ::

----------


## Buttercup

> * always remember......bill anderson*


I will ALWAYS love you ~ Dolly Parton

----------


## big red

YOU were ALWAYS on my mind -- Pet Shop Boys --  ::

----------


## Julia

If I *WERE* a rich man - Zero Mostel

----------


## Buttercup

The *MAN* from Laramie ~ Jimmy Young

----------


## Big Jean

Any MAN Of Mine -- Shania Twain

----------


## johno

*my old man,s a dustman.........lonnie donnegan  *

----------


## Buttercup

It's the same *OLD* song ~ Four Tops

----------


## johno

*old shep..elvis presley*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I hope I'm OLD before I die......Robert Williams

----------


## Buttercup

*OLD* flames ~ Foster & Allen

----------


## Big Jean

Down In FLAMES -- Blackhawk

----------


## tisme

DOWN the dustpipe - Status Quo

----------


## johno

* way down..elvis presley*

----------


## Big Jean

He Loves Her All The WAY -- Tammy Wynette

----------


## Buttercup

That's the WAY I like it ~ Dead or Alive

----------


## johno

*  THATS life...Frank Sinatra*

----------


## Big Jean

Comin' In And Out Of Your LIFE -- Barbra Streisand

----------


## Buttercup

OUT of my mind ~ Johnny Tillotson

----------


## Julia

Top *OF* the world - Carpenters

----------


## johno

* lovers OF the world unite...David & Johnathin*

----------


## Buttercup

You're my WORLD ~ Cilla Black

----------


## Big Jean

A Stranger In MY Place -- Anne Murray

----------


## johno

*  Stranger on the Shore..ACKER BILK    *

----------


## Buttercup

STRANGERS when we meet ~ David Bowie

----------


## cliffhbuber

STRANGERS in the Night - Frank Sinatra

----------


## Buttercup

The NIGHT, the wine and the roses ~ Liquid Gold

----------


## cliffhbuber

Red red WINE - Neil Diamond

----------


## Buttercup

Little old WINE drinker me ~ Dean Martin

----------


## cliffhbuber

A sweet OLD fashioned Girl - Teresa Brewer

----------


## Big Jean

SWEET And Lovely -- Keely Smith

----------


## johno

*Sweet Caroline....Neil Diamond*

----------


## cliffhbuber

Sweets for my Sweet - The Searchers

----------


## Buttercup

SWEET talkin' guy ~ Chiffons

----------


## cliffhbuber

My GUY - Mary Wells

----------


## Buttercup

MY sentimental friend ~ Herman's Hermits

----------


## cliffhbuber

Sentimental Journey - Doris Day with the Les Brown orchestra

----------


## golach

Journey To The Past ~ Aaliyah

----------


## Buttercup

PAST the point of rescue ~ Mary Black

----------


## johno

*  THE time of my life....diahann carrol. [ dirty dancing song]   *

----------


## Buttercup

LIFE is a rock but the radio rolled me ~ Reunion

----------


## cliffhbuber

I am a rock - Simon and Garfunkel

----------


## Buttercup

I knew the bride when she used to ROCK 'n' roll ~ Huey Lewis & the News

----------


## johno

* hey rock& roll..showaddywaddy*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

HEY Mona..........Craig McLaughlin......fae Neighbours by the way ::   ::

----------


## johno

hey good lookin...Hhank Williams

----------


## Buttercup

GOOD hearted woman ~ Waylon Jennings

----------


## cliffhbuber

GOOD Night my Love - The Fleetwoods

----------


## Buttercup

GOODNIGHT Irene ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## johno

*  good bye yellow brick road....elton john...*

----------


## Buttercup

YELLOW river ~ Christie

----------


## cliffhbuber

Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Bryan Hyland

----------


## Buttercup

YELLOW submarine ~ Beatles

----------


## cliffhbuber

Mellow Yellow ~ Donovan

----------


## Big Jean

Yellow Bird -- Mills Brothers

----------


## johno

*song bird....the crystalites*

----------


## Buttercup

The BIRDS and the bees ~ Alma Cogan

----------


## cliffhbuber

Bird Dog - Everly Brothers

----------


## johno

*hound dog...Elvis Presley *

----------


## big red

How much is that DOGgy in the window -- Max Bygraves --  ::

----------


## johno

* THAT old black magic..Sammy Davis  jnr*

----------


## big red

Black is Black -- Los Bravos --  ::

----------


## johno

*paint it black.... the stone,s *

----------


## Kenn

I heard IT on the grape vine...Marvin Gay

----------


## johno

* sour grapes...chili peppers   *

----------


## big red

Sweet and Sour -- Spencer jon and the blues explosion --  ::

----------


## Buttercup

SWEET dreams are made of this ~ Eurythmics

----------


## cliffhbuber

I'll See You in my DREAMS - the Mills Brothers

----------


## johno

* dream lover...bobby darin  *

----------


## Buttercup

Long haired LOVER from Liverpool ~ Little Jimmy Osmond  ::

----------


## johno

* the leaving of liverpool...the clancy brother,s   *

----------


## tisme

LIVERPOOL Lou - can't remember who by

----------


## johno

*    h*ello mary lou... ricky nelson... ::

----------


## coastown

HELLO dolly ?

----------


## johno

hello again..Neil Diamond  ::

----------


## Big Jean

I'd Love You All Over AGAIN  -  Alan Jackson

----------


## johno

* rocking all over the world..Status Quo  *

----------


## coastown

all around the WORLD--lisa  stansfield

----------


## big red

ALL my loving -- the beatles --  ::

----------


## johno

*loving you...Elvis Presley *

----------


## big red

YOU are my everything -- Harry Secombe

----------


## johno

* you dont have to say you love .....Dusty Springfield.   *

----------


## big red

I HAVE a dream -- ABBA -- ::

----------


## coastown

DREAM a little dream of me   ?

----------


## big red

DREAM lover -- Bobby vee --  ::

----------


## coastown

DREAM on--aerosmith

----------


## johno

dream lover.. maria carey

----------


## big red

lover come back -- The Everly brothers

----------


## coastown

baby come BACK ?

----------


## big red

COME fly with me -- Frank Sinatra ---- ::

----------


## Big Jean

COME On-A-My House  -  Rosemary Clooney

----------


## big red

house of the rising sun -- the animals --- ::

----------


## johno

*SUNday morning sidewalk....George Hamilton iv  *

----------


## big red

morning town ride -- the seekers ---- ::

----------


## coastown

RIDE a white swan--t rex

----------


## big red

knights in white satin ---- moody blues

----------


## Big Jean

WHITE Men In Mannersmith Palais  -  Clash

----------


## coastown

ride a WHITE swan----t rex

----------


## johno

*   WHITE lighting  ..  George Jones  *

----------


## johno

> * WHITE lighting .. George Jones *


[white lightning]............

----------


## TRUCKER

Lighting Strikes- Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## Buttercup

The LIGHTNING tree ~ Settlers _(theme from Follyfoot ~ anyone remember it?)_

----------


## cliffhbuber

Don't sit under the apple tree - Andrews Sisters

----------


## coastown

tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak TREE ?

----------


## johno

yellow rose of texas......ernest  tubb

----------


## Buttercup

Back to Luckenbach TEXAS ~ Highwaymen

----------


## coastown

BACK in the ussr

----------


## Buttercup

BACK in the saddle again ~ Gene Autry

----------


## coastown

baby come BACK--THE EQUALS

----------


## Buttercup

COME September ~ Bobby Darin

----------


## coastown

COME on eileen-- dexys midnight runners

----------


## Buttercup

Freedom COME, freedom go ~ Fortunes

----------


## coastown

lets GO around again--the average white band

----------


## Buttercup

Lets GO to San Francisco ~ Flowerpot Men

----------


## coastown

shout TO the top- the style council

----------


## candyfloss

THE Adventure - Angels & Airwaves

----------


## Buttercup

Water from THE wells of home ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## cliffhbuber

cool water - Rex Allen Jr.

----------


## coastown

daddy COOL  ----?

----------


## Buttercup

But you love me DADDY ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## cliffhbuber

Do you love me - Dave Clark Five

----------


## Buttercup

YOU were made for ME ~ Freddie & the Dreamers

----------


## cliffhbuber

You are the only one - Ricky Nelson

----------


## coastown

ONLY the lonely--roy orbinson

----------


## Buttercup

ONLY love can break your heart ~ Elkie Brooks

----------


## cliffhbuber

Heart and Soul -the Cleftones

----------


## Big Jean

Where The SOUL Never Dies  -  Flatt and Scruggs

----------


## golach

Soul Train ~ Swans Way

----------


## big red

Last train to San Fernando -- Lonnie Donnegan --  ::

----------


## golach

> Last train to San Fernando -- Lonnie Donnegan --


One of my favourite songs  ::

----------


## dirdyweeker

Take the last TRAIN to Clarksville..........Monkees.

----------


## big red

Take these chains from my heart -- Engelbert Humperdink -- ::

----------


## Buttercup

My HEART will go on ~ Celine Dion

----------


## big red

Heartaches by the number -- Tommy Steele --  ::

----------


## cliffhbuber

Hold you in my heart - Jerry Morris

----------


## coastown

dont go breaking my HEART--elton john--kiki dee

----------


## Buttercup

BREAKING up is hard to do ~ Neil Sedaka

----------


## coastown

BREAKING glass--blondie

----------


## Big Jean

There Stands The GLASS  -  Webb Pierce

----------


## big red

STAND by your man --- Dolly Parton ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

A MAN without love ~ Engelbert Humperdink

----------


## big red

LOVE me tender -- Elvis --  ::

----------


## coastown

after the LOVE has gone--earth wind and fire

----------


## big red

LOVE is a many splendour thing --- Connie Francis ---  ::

----------


## coastown

wild THING---the troggs

----------


## big red

this THING called love -- Bing Crosby --  ::

----------


## coastown

best of my LOVE --the emotions

----------


## big red

LOVE love me do -- The Fab Four

----------


## coastown

i want to know what LOVE is--foreigner

----------


## big red

TO KNOW know know you --- Peter and Gordon

----------


## coastown

YOU build me up --westlife

----------


## big red

please please ME --- the fab four

----------


## coastown

confide in ME --kylie minogue

----------


## big red

ME and you and a dog named blue --- Glenn Campbell

----------


## Buttercup

ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED Boo ~ Lobo  ::

----------


## big red

let ME entertain you --- Robbie Williams (sorry buttercup, maybe i was drunk when i heard it)

----------


## Buttercup

Don't LET the sun catch you crying ~ Gerry & the Pacemakers

----------


## coastown

love ME tender--elvis

----------


## johno

* get me to the church on time...rosemary clooney    *

----------


## big red

one moment in TIME --- Whitney Houston

----------


## coastown

if i could turn back TIME--cher

----------


## big red

TIME to go home --- Andy Pandy-----Te He He

----------


## coastown

my favourite waste of TIME --owen paul (aahh andy pandy used to watch him long time ago)

----------


## big red

you were always on MY mind --- crispian st peter -- ::     (i used to watch any and looby loo to)

----------


## coastown

my girl-----?

----------


## big red

GIRL don't come ---- cilla black

----------


## cliffhbuber

Come Softly to Me - The Fleetwoods

----------


## big red

softly as i leave you -- Matt Munro

----------


## coastown

with YOU all the time--gareth gates

----------


## Buttercup

TIME to say goodbye ~ Sarah Brightman

----------


## Julia

I never can say *GOODBYE* - The Communards

----------


## johno

* never on a sunday... chordettes*

----------


## cliffhbuber

Beautiful Sunday - Daniel Boone

----------


## golach

Sunday Morning Call ~ Oasis

----------


## big red

MORNING has broken --- seekers ----  ::

----------


## coastown

every rose HAS its thorn--poison

----------


## cliffhbuber

Ramblin Rose - Nat King Cole

----------


## big red

yellow ROSE of texas --- Johnny Cash ----

----------


## coastown

YELLOW submarine---beatles

----------


## Buttercup

YELLOW pearl ~ Phil Lynott

----------


## coastown

YELLOW river--?

----------


## Buttercup

Red RIVER rock ~ Johnny & the Hurricanes

----------


## big red

RIVER of no return ---- Frankie Laine

----------


## Buttercup

RETURN to sender ~ Elvis

----------


## big red

letter TO america --- the proclaimers

----------


## Buttercup

Take a LETTER to Martha ~ Adam Faith

----------


## big red

love LETTERs in the sand ---- Pat Boone ----

----------


## coastown

you give LOVE a bad name--bon jovi

----------


## Buttercup

Even the BAD times are good ~ Tremeloes

----------


## johno

* good ole boys... randy newman  [dukes of hazzard theme]*

----------


## Buttercup

Two little BOYS ~ Rolf Harris

----------


## coastown

wild BOYS--DURAN DURAN

----------


## johno

* my wild irish rose...Daniel Odonnell   *

----------


## coastown

there:s a hole in MY bucket--?

----------


## Kenn

Spanish Rose....Mammas and the Poppas

----------


## Buttercup

ROSEs are red ~ Bobby Vinton

----------


## johno

*  rose marie..slim whitman*

----------


## Kenn

Yellow rose of Texas......Mitch Miller

----------


## coastown

my love is like a red red ROSE

----------


## johno

*love me tender.....elvis presley *

----------


## big red

fly ME to the moon --- Frank Sinatra ---  ::

----------


## coastown

MOON river--?

----------


## big red

RIVER deep mountain high ---- Ike and Tina Turner ----  ::

----------


## johno

*Moon River...Andy Williams*

----------


## big red

under the MOON of love --- shawaddywaddy ---  ::

----------


## johno

* under the board walk.. the drifter,s.....[then bruce willis] *

----------


## big red

WALKing back to happiness --- Helen Shapiro --- ::

----------


## Buttercup

Just WALKING in the rain ~ Johnny Ray

----------


## johno

*  kentucky rain...elvis   *

----------


## coastown

purple RAIN--prince

----------


## Buttercup

The PURPLE people eater ~ Sheb Wooley

----------


## johno

* purple haze..jimmi hendrex...*

----------


## Buttercup

PURPLE love balloon ~ Cud

----------


## johno

*When* You're *In* *Love with a Beautiful Woman* -   Dr. Hook  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## coastown

no WOMAN no cry--bob marley

----------


## Buttercup

CRY just a little bit ~ Shakin' Stevens

----------


## cliffhbuber

Come a Little Bit CLoser - Jay and the Americans

----------


## johno

* come day go day.. john mcguire     [irish singer]*

----------


## Buttercup

The DAY that Curly Billy shot down Crazy Sam McGhee ~ Hollies ::

----------


## cliffhbuber

That'll Be the Day - Buddy Holly

----------


## Buttercup

BE tender with me baby ~ Tina Turner

----------


## johno

* baby love.. the supremes*

----------


## Buttercup

Take good care of my BABY ~ Bobby Vee

----------


## johno

* TAKE these chains from my heart.. Hank Williams   or Ray Charles*

----------


## Buttercup

Chain Reaction ~ Diana Ross

----------


## johno

*Chain Gang..Sam Cooke *

----------


## Buttercup

CHAIN GANG smile ~ Brother Beyond

----------


## johno

*  im the leader of the gang.. gary perv glitter*

----------


## coastown

come up and make me SMILE-steve harley and cockney rebel

----------


## johno

*  uptown girl  billy joel  *

----------


## coastown

bobby,s girl--susan maughan

----------


## johno

*GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME & BOBBY MCGEE. KRIS KRISTOFFERSON *

----------


## coastown

save your kisses for ME--brotherhood of man

----------


## cliffhbuber

Kisses Sweeter than Wine - Jimmie Rodgers

----------


## coastown

red red WINE--ub40

----------


## cliffhbuber

Snoopy vs the Red Baron - The Royal Guardsmen

----------


## johno

lady in RED...Chris De Burgh

----------


## big red

lady madonna --- the beatles --- ::

----------


## coastown

LADY willpower--?

----------


## johno

* luck be a lady..frank sinatra  *

----------


## Victoria

I should be so LUCKy!

----------


## Buttercup

LUCKY lips ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## johno

*LUCKY DAY..SHAGGY  *

----------


## coastown

fantastic DAY--haircut 100

----------


## Kenn

OH Happy Day.......Sister Act

----------


## johno

*happy, ness... Ken Dodd  *

----------


## coastown

happy talk talk ?

----------


## Big Jean

We Don't TALK Anymore  -  Cliff Richard

----------


## johno

*Dont...Elvis Presley *

----------


## cliffhbuber

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac (1977)

----------


## coastown

DONT give up on us---david soul

----------


## johno

* Stop The World...goo Goo Dolls*

----------


## Buttercup

Make the WORLD go away ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

mad WORLD--?

----------


## johno

* the most beautifull girl in the WORLD ..Charlie  Rich*

----------


## coastown

GIRLS girls girls--?

----------


## johno

* GIRL OF MY BEST FRIEND....ELVIS PRESLEY*

----------


## Julia

You're my best friend - Queen

----------


## johno

*my boy lollypop.. millie *

----------


## golach

Boy From New York City ~ Darts

----------


## johno

* New York  New York..frank Sinatra*

----------


## big red

NEW YORK state of mind --- Billy Joel ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

NEW world in the morning ~ Roger Whittaker

----------


## big red

MORNING town ride --- the Seekers ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Hitchin' a RIDE ~ Vanity Fare

----------


## coastown

RIDE a white swan--t rex

----------


## johno

white lighting ... George Jones

----------


## coastown

knights in WHITE satin--procol harem

----------


## coastown

knights in WHITE satin--procol harem

----------


## johno

im dreaming of a white christmass   bing crosby ::

----------


## Buttercup

DREAMING of me ~ Depeche Mode

----------


## south view 7

California dreaming,Mamas&Papas

----------


## johno

california girls    .. the beachboys   ::

----------


## Kenn

Girls.girls. girls........Durran Durran

----------


## johno

To All the Girls ive Loved Before....Willie Nelson     ::

----------


## big red

all or nothing --- hollies ---  ::

----------


## johno

All day Long i Think about Sex...J C Chasez.    ::   ::

----------


## big red

I wish i was a punk rocker (with flowers in my hair) --- sandi thom ---  ::

----------


## coastown

WISH i was lucky-wet wet wet

----------


## big red

LUCKY in love --- kylie Manogue ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Hungry for LOVE ~ Johnny Kidd & The Pirates

----------


## coastown

HUNGRY like the wolf--duran duran

----------


## Buttercup

I LIKE to move it ~ Reel 2 Real

----------


## big red

I will survive --- Gloria Gaynor ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

I WILL love you all my life ~ Foster & Allen

----------


## big red

YOU belong to me --- Patsy Cline ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

I BELONG TO YOU ~ Whitney Houston

----------


## big red

I can't get you out of my head --- Kylie Minogue ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

My HEAD's in Mississippi ~ ZZ Top

----------


## coastown

MY guy---  mary wells-

----------


## coastown

MY guy---mary wells

----------


## johno

My My My Delilah.. Tom Jones       :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

My Guy...The Supremes

----------


## Big Jean

Dance With MY Father Again --  Luther Vandross

----------


## cliffhbuber

Dance with me Henry - Georgia Gibbs

----------


## johno

dance the night away....the mavericks

----------


## golach

Dance With Guitar Man ~ Duane Eddy & The Rebelettes

----------


## johno

dance with me...Destiny,s Child

----------


## big red

i wanna  DANCE with somebody --- Whitney Houston ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Do you WANNA DANCE ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## big red

DO you really want to hurt me --- Boy George and Culture club ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

I REALLY didn't mean it ~ Luther Vandross

----------


## big red

I can't stop loving you --- Jim Reeves ---  ::

----------


## Big Jean

STOP Yer Tickling Jock  -- by ????  ( I don't know who, but my Mother used to sing this a lot while doing housework )

----------


## johno

stop the world....goo goo girls.
[ stopyer ticklin jock, harry lauder then andy stewart]

----------


## Victoria

Feed the world (let them know its Christmas)

----------


## johno

he,s got the whole world..nina simone   ::

----------


## Kenn

He's my brother........

----------


## cliffhbuber

Brother, Can You Spare Me a Dime? - Bing Crosby

----------


## Big Jean

Love At The Five And DIME  -  Kathy Mattea

----------


## Echidna

*Love* is in the air - John Paul Young

----------


## johno

All you need is love... The Beatles.... ::

----------


## coastown

everlasting LOVE---love affair

----------


## big red

falling in LOVE --- Howard Keel ---  ::

----------


## coastown

raindrops keep FALLING on my head------?

----------


## big red

I'm FALLING in love with you --- Roy Orbison ---  ::

----------


## johno

catch a FALLING star...... Perry Como    ::

----------


## coastown

gonna make you a STAR------david essex

----------


## big red

I'ts only MAKE believe ---- Howard Keel ---  ::

----------


## coastown

ONLY the lonely--roy orbison

----------


## johno

Lonely & Blue........ Roy Orbison     ::

----------


## Buttercup

BLUE velvet ~ Bobby Vinton

----------


## coastown

black VELVET band--?

----------


## Echidna

Alexander's ragtime *band* --- traditional :Grin:

----------


## johno

Black Velvet Band...several Irish Bands   ::   ::

----------


## golach

Band On The Run

----------


## johno

band of gold...Bonnie Tyler  :Smile:

----------


## coastown

GOLD-----spandu ballet

----------


## Buttercup

Silver threads amoungst the GOLD ~ Foster & Allen

----------


## Big Jean

Maxwell's SILVER Hammer --  Beatles

----------


## Buttercup

Hi ho SILVER ~ Jim Diamond

----------


## Big Jean

SILVER Springs  -  Fleetwood Mac

----------


## coastown

SILVER lady--david soul

----------


## Buttercup

LADY Rose ~ Mungo Jerry

----------


## Big Jean

Red ROSE From The Blue Side Of Town  -  Jim Reeves

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Kiss from a ROSE....Seal

----------


## Big Jean

I Threw Away The ROSE  -  Merle Haggard

----------


## big red

red ROSEs for a blue lady --- Bobby Vinton ---  ::

----------


## coastown

BLUE suede shoes--elvis

----------


## Big Jean

Goody Two SHOES  -  Adam Ant

----------


## big red

TWO little boys --- Rolf Harris ---

----------


## coastown

LITTLE children---?

----------


## big red

little old wine drinker me --- Dean Martin ---

----------


## johno

love me do..the beatles... ::

----------


## big red

LOVE is -- the greatest thing --- matt monro ---

----------


## johno

love is all around...wet wet wet ::

----------


## hilly2

All you need IS love  -  The Beatles

----------


## johno

all round my hat...steeleye span.   ::   ::

----------


## big red

ALL or nothing --- Hollies ---

----------


## johno

all of me... louis armstrong   ::   ::

----------


## big red

send ME the pillow that you dream on --- Frankie Avalon ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Sweet DREAMs ~ Patsy Cline

----------


## big red

SWEET Caroline --- Neil Diamond --

----------


## Buttercup

SWEET little sixteen ~ Chuck Berry

----------


## coastown

LITTLE children--billy j kramer and the dakotas

----------


## johno

little red rooster...the Rolling Stones ::   ::

----------


## coastown

lady in RED---chris de burgh

----------


## johno

Blue Eyes Cryin IN the Rain...Willie Nelson

----------


## big red

BLUE suede shoes --- Elvis ---

----------


## johno

blue christmas ... elvis presley.............. ::

----------


## big red

CHRISTMAS wonderland --- Andy Williams --- ::   ::

----------


## johno

walking in the winter wonderland... Perry Como.   ::

----------


## big red

a WINTERs tale --- David Essex ---

----------


## divtr

A paler shade of WINTER - The Bangles

----------


## johno

a whiter shade of pale.. Procul Harlem... ::   ::

----------


## coastown

whiter SHADE of pale--procol harem

----------


## coastown

> whiter SHADE of pale--procol harem


snap johno

----------


## johno

THE GIRL OF MY BEST FRIEND... ELVIS
 great minds  coastown ::   ::

----------


## coastown

goodnight GIRL--wet wet wet

----------


## johno

uptown girl..Billy Joel

----------


## coastown

my GIRL---?

----------


## johno

My old Man,s a Dustman.....Lonnie Donnegan.. ::   ::

----------


## coastown

the OLD rugged cross--?

----------


## johno

OLD Shep..Elvis Presley .. ::

----------


## coastown

little OLD wine drinking me --dean martin

----------


## johno

good old boys......waylon jennings

----------


## celtic 302

good riddance +-+ greenday

----------


## johno

goodnight irene....the weaver,s

----------


## big red

GOODNIGHT girl --- Wet Wet Wet ---  ::

----------


## coastown

brown eyed GIRL -- van morrison

----------


## big red

BROWN EYED handsome man --- Boney M --- ::

----------


## coastown

stand by your MAN--tammy wynette

----------


## big red

your the first the last my everything --- Barry white ---

----------


## big red

sorry about above entry, it should read ----
 YOUR my first my last my everything ---- Barry White --- ::

----------


## Buttercup

All kinds of EVERYTHING ~ Dana

----------


## divtr

EVERYTHING Changes - Take That

----------


## Buttercup

Love CHANGES EVERYTHING ~ Michael Ball

----------


## coastown

all kinds of EVERYTHING----dana

----------


## johno

i LOVE you because...elvis

----------


## coastown

LOVE me do --the beatles

----------


## johno

do the hokey pokey.. Ray Anthony,s Big Band

----------


## Echidna

I do, I do, I do - ABBA

----------


## golach

Do You Want To Know A Secret ~ Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas

----------


## johno

hidden secrets .. marilyn manson

----------


## big red

secret love --- doris day ---  ::

----------


## johno

love me tender.....Elvis

----------


## coastown

::  i LOVE to boogie--t rex

----------


## johno

love is all around...wet wet wet

----------


## coastown

all AROUND the world--simply red

----------


## johno

ALL around my hat.. Steeleye Span      ::   ::

----------


## golach

Around The World ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers

----------


## johno

welcome to my world...Jim Reeves... :Grin:

----------


## coastown

best of MY love---the emotions

----------


## johno

my my my Delilah....Tom Jones   :Grin:

----------


## coastown

say MY name--destiny's child

----------


## nanoo

here comes MY baby --- Chiffons --- ::

----------


## coastown

BABY love--the supremes

----------


## nanoo

here comes MY baby --- Chiffons ---  ::

----------


## johno

Here comes the Night...Van Morrison  .. ::

----------


## coastown

faster than the speed of NIGHT--bonnie tyler

----------


## golach

Speed Of Sound ~ Coldplay

----------


## nanoo

SOUND of silence --- Somon & Garfunkel ---  ::

----------


## coastown

SOUND of the underground--girls aloud

----------


## Buttercup

SOUND your funky horn ~ KC & the Sunshine Band

----------


## coastown

play that FUNKY music--wild cherry

----------


## johno

Play Me...Neil Diamond..... ::

----------


## nanoo

what do you wanna make those eyes at ME for --- Emile Ford ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Blue EYES crying in the rain ~ Willie Nelson

----------


## johno

Kentucky Rain....Elvis   :Wink:   ::

----------


## Kenn

Singing in the rain......Gene Kelly

----------


## Echidna

In the Rain  MADNESS

----------


## coastown

purple RAIN--prince

----------


## Buttercup

Flowers In The RAIN ~ Move

----------


## Kenn

Where have all the flowers gone? Joan Baez

----------


## Echidna

GONE Hollywood  - Supertramp

----------


## golach

Gone Gone Gone ~Everly Brothers

----------


## johno

where have all the flower,s gone...cant recall who,,: ::  ::

----------


## coastown

after the love has GONE --EARTH WIND AND FIRE

----------


## johno

in lovewith a beautifull woman.. dr hook.

----------


## Kenn

Love.love me do .....The Beatles

----------


## coastown

DO you love me --the beatles

----------


## Kenn

Love is a many splendoured thing..Doris Day and others

----------


## coastown

wild THING--the troggs

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WILD Hearted Woman.......All About Eve

----------


## Buttercup

What becomes of the broken HEARTED ~ Robson & Jerome

----------


## nanoo

WHAT the world needs now is love sweet love --- Cilla Black ---  ::

----------


## coastown

SWEET caroline --neil diamond

----------


## Buttercup

SWEET talkin' guy ~ Chiffons

----------


## johno

sweets for my sweet.. the searcher,s.... ::  ::

----------


## ks

MY love life - Morrissey

----------


## coastown

LOVE train --the o;jays

----------


## nanoo

hot LOVE --- T-Rex with Marc Bolan ---  ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

A thing called LOVE ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## johno

just like A woman...Bob Dylan.

----------


## golach

Hard Headed Woman ~ Elvis Presley

----------


## nanoo

Pretty WOMAN  --- Roy Orbison ---  ::   ::

----------


## coastown

when a man loves a WOMAN--PERCY SLEDGE

----------


## nanoo

LOVE today --- Mika ---  ::

----------


## coastown

woman in LOVE---bon jovi

----------


## nanoo

WOMAN in red --- Stevie Wonder --- ::

----------


## coastown

IN the ghetto--elvis presley

----------


## johno

blue eyes crying in the rain....willie nelson

----------


## nanoo

the CRYING game --- Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders ---  ::   ::

----------


## johno

it,s crying time again your gonna leave me.... Buck Owens.. ::

----------


## nanoo

crying in the chapel --- Elvis --- ::

----------


## johno

crying....Roy Orbison  ::

----------


## nanoo

i'm not CRYING over you --- Chris Deburg ---  ::

----------


## johno

im just a lonely boy...gary glitter. [better that wi him about] ::

----------


## Buttercup

LONELY pup in a Christmas shop ~ Adam Faith

----------


## Kenn

Falling In love again, Marlene Dietrich

----------


## johno

catch a falling star...perry como

----------


## nanoo

puppet on A string --- sandie shaw ---  :Wink:

----------


## Buttercup

STRINGs of life ~ Rhythm is Rhythm

----------


## johno

walk of life...dire straits  ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

WALK right back ~ Everly Brothers

----------


## johno

the one on the right is the one on the left......johnnie cash

----------


## coastown

this RIGHT feels left--bon jovi

----------


## johno

it keep,s right on hurtin....Elvis Presley    ::

----------


## nanoo

up ON the roof --- the drifters ---  ::   ::

----------


## coastown

everybody get UP---five

----------


## johno

every body razzle dazzle...bill haley & the comets.... ::   ::

----------


## golach

Everybody Loves Somebody ~ Dean Martin

----------


## johno

somebody help me....gene vincent :Grin:

----------


## coastown

stand by ME--ben e king

----------


## johno

waalk on BY....Dionne Warwick............... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ::

----------


## nanoo

Keep searchin --- Del Shannon ---  ::

----------


## coastown

KEEP on runnin--del shannon ?

----------


## johno

always look ON the bright side... Eric Idle  [monty pythons theme tune] ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

BRIGHT eyes --- simon and garfunkel ---  ::

----------


## johno

only have eyes for you...the flamingo,s ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

Oh the night has a thousand EYES --- Ricky Nelson ---  ::

----------


## johno

one night with you....Elvis Presley     ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

ONE voice --- Barry Mannilow ---  ::   ::

----------


## johno

one day at a time....Joan Baez.... :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

The TIME warp ~ Rocky Horror Picture Show(?)

----------


## johno

Time After Time .....Cyndi Lauper ... ::

----------


## Buttercup

AFTER all these years ~ Foster & Allen

----------


## WeeBurd

THESE Dreams - Heart

----------


## johno

take THESE chains from my heart..... Ray Charles...... ::

----------


## nanoo

anyone who had a HEART --- Dionne Warwick ---  ::

----------


## coastown

my HEART will go on-- celine dion

----------


## nanoo

you were on MY mind --- crispian st peters ---  ::

----------


## coastown

say MY name--destinys child

----------


## Phoenix200416

When you SAY Nothing At All - Ronan Keating

----------


## nanoo

YOU are my sunshine --- petula clarke ---  ::

----------


## johno

my boy lollypop.....milly

----------


## nanoo

where the BOYs are --- connie francis ---  ::

----------


## coastown

wild boys---duran duran

----------


## johno

dont let your baby,s be cow boys.....waylon jennings   ::

----------


## coastown

BABY jane--rod stewart

----------


## johno

calamity jane...doris day........ ::

----------


## Echidna

Lady Jane - The Rolling Stones

----------


## johno

lay lady lay...bob dylan

----------


## nanoo

LADY in red --- Chris de Burg ---  ::

----------


## johno

luck be a laady...frank sinatra

----------


## nanoo

good LUCK charm --- Elvis (the king) Presley ---  ::   ::

----------


## johno

good night irene good night...red foley & earnest tubb,s

----------


## Snarfer

The *Night* Has A Thousand Eyes ~ Bobby Vee

----------


## johno

one night ...elvis

----------


## Big Jean

Fire In The NIGHT - Alabama

----------


## Echidna

Ring of FIRE  - Johnny Cash

----------


## johno

she wears my RING..Johnny OKeefe. ::

----------


## golach

Ring My Bell ~ Anita Ward

----------


## nanoo

this is MY song --- petula clarke ---  ::

----------


## johno

song sung blue.......neil diamond

----------


## nanoo

blue christmas --- elvis ---  ::

----------


## johno

im dreaming of a white christmas... bing crosby  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kenn

Knights in white satin......Moody Blues

----------


## Big Jean

Satin Skies - Glyn Collinson

----------


## johno

knights in white satin...moody blues  ::

----------


## Big Jean

Satin Doll -  Nancy Wilson

----------


## johno

living doll....cliff richard

----------


## Snarfer

Rag *Doll* ~ Aerosmith

----------


## Buttercup

RAGamuffin man ~ Manfred Man

----------


## coastown

::  stand by your MAN --tammy wynette

----------


## Buttercup

STAND and deliver ~ Adam and the Ants

----------


## johno

me & YOU  & a dog named boo........lobo.. ::

----------


## nanoo

build ME up buttercup --- ther foundations ---  ::

----------


## johno

sing ME an old fashioned song.....suzanne prentice ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

That same OLD feeling~ Pickettywitch

----------


## johno

OLD Shep...Elvis Presley.

----------


## Echidna

The OLD man down the road....John Fogarty

----------


## johno

on the road again....Bob Dylan...... ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

early in THE morning --- Vanity Fare ---  ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

MORNING town ~ Seekers

----------


## johno

angel of the morning,,,Merilee Rush

----------


## Fran

morning has broken........a female singer???

----------


## johno

sunday morning sidewalk.... george hamilton V.. ::

----------


## golach

Wedding Bell Blues ~ Fifth Dimension  ::

----------


## nanoo

singing the BLUES --- Tommy Steele ---  ::

----------


## johno

singing in the rain....gene kelly......... ::

----------


## golach

> Wedding Bell Blues ~ Fifth Dimension


I mucked that one up  :Frown:

----------


## nanoo

IN THE navy --- Village People ---  ::

----------


## johno

THE old rugged cross... Bill Anderson...... ::

----------


## nanoo

OLD man river --- Paul Robeson --- ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

Yellow RIVER ~ Christie

----------


## nanoo

RIVER of no return --- Joel McCrae ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

NO charge ~ Daniel Boone

----------


## johno

aint no way out...Tom Petty.. [the travelling wilburiy,s]

----------


## nanoo

WAY down --- Elvis ---  ::

----------


## johno

my way .. frank sinatra   ::

----------


## nanoo

MY funny valentine --- Barbara Strisand ---  ::

----------


## johno

my chickoshay gal..... roy roger,s  ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

MY heart has a mind of it's own --- Connie Francis ---  ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

Making your MIND up ~ Bucks Fizz

----------


## johno

you raise me UP... Brendan Graham............. :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

can't get used to losing YOU --- Andy Williams ---  ::

----------


## johno

YOU sre my sunshine  ..       elizabeth mitchell.. ::

----------


## nanoo

I won't forget YOU --- Jim Reeves ---  ::

----------


## johno

i forgot to remember to forget..[johnnycash],  [elvis].  [the beatles].

----------


## nanoo

Johnny REMEMBER me --- Billy Fury --- ::

----------


## johno

always remember      Bill Anderson     ::   ::

----------


## Julia

ALWAYS on my Mind - Willie Nelson

----------


## johno

ON the wings of a dove...Ferlin Husky .......... ::

----------


## nanoo

if THE whole world stopped lovin --- Val Doonican ---  ::   ::

----------


## bky

whole lotta rosie -- AC/DC

----------


## johno

WHOLE lotta shakin goin on... Jerry Lee Lewis..... ::   ::

----------


## Kenn

You were always ON my mind, Willie Nelson

----------


## golach

ALWAYS Look On The Bright Side Of Life ~ Monty Python

----------


## nanoo

BRIGHT eyes --- Simon and Garfunkel ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Smoke gets in your EYES ~ Platters

----------


## johno

Ma he,s makin EYES at me     Eddy Cantor    ::

----------


## Buttercup

What have they done to my song MA? ~ New Seekers

----------


## nanoo

is it true what THEY say about dixie --- Max Bygraves ---  ::

----------


## johno

the day they drove old DIXIE down....Joan Baez,,,,, ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

DOWN town --- Petula Clarke ---  ::

----------


## johno

up TOWN girl.....billy joel  ::

----------


## coastown

dirty old TOWN---the pogues

----------


## johno

old shep...elvis presley

----------


## nanoo

Tie a yellow ribbon round the OLD oak tree --- Dawn ---  ::   ::

----------


## johno

the yellow ROE OF TEXAS......ERNEST TUBBS ::

----------


## coastown

goodbye YELLOW brick road--elton john

----------


## nanoo

call me mellow YELLOW --- Donovan ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

CALL me number one ~ Tremeloes

----------


## johno

call me....blondie.. :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

Cattle CALL ~ Slim Whitman

----------


## johno

the  call....back street boys ::

----------


## Buttercup

CALL of THE wild ~ Midge Ure

----------


## johno

Wild thing....the troggs ::

----------


## Buttercup

The WILD rover ~ Corries

----------


## johno

wild cat ...gene vincent... ::

----------


## nanoo

THE young ones --- Cliff Richard ---  ::

----------


## johno

::   ::  YOUNG at heart...Frank Sinatra.....

----------


## coastown

total eclipse of the HEART--bonnie tyler

----------


## nanoo

Son OF a preacher man --- Dusty Springfield ---  ::

----------


## johno

son of s gun.......carly simon.................. ::

----------


## coastown

:Smile:  SON of a preacher man---dusty springfield

----------


## johno

my old man,s a dustman...............lonnie donnegan............ ::

----------


## nanoo

MY heart has a mind of it's own --- Connie Francis ---  ::

----------


## johno

take these chains from my heart........Ray Charles ::

----------


## nanoo

FROM a jack to a king --- Roger Miller ---  ::

----------


## johno

KING of the road.......again Roger Miller, [popular man aint he] ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

where have all THE average people gone --- Roger Miller ---  ::   ::   (now aint he really popular Johno) Rooted out an old L.P. just to get this title. HA HA.

----------


## johno

where have all the flower,s gone......peter paul & mary................ ::

----------


## coastown

FLOWERS in the rain--the flowerpot men ?

----------


## johno

blue eyes cryin in the rain......willie nelson     ::

----------


## Buttercup

BLUE is the colour ~ Chelsea FC

----------


## johno

blue suede shoes...,elvis........... ::

----------


## Buttercup

BLUE turns to grey  ~ Cliff Richard

----------


## Kenn

Love is BLUE...Paul Mauriat

----------


## johno

love me do...the beatles................. :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

be my LOVE --- Solomon King --- ::

----------


## johno

in love with a beautiful woman.....Dr Hook  ::

----------


## nanoo

pretty WOMAN --- Roy Orbison ---  ::

----------


## johno

she,s a good hearted WOMAN...Waylon Jennings......... :Wink:

----------


## Buttercup

What becomes of the broken HEARTED ~ Robson & Jerome

----------


## blondie50

How can you mend a BROKEN heart...Bee Gees

----------


## Buttercup

BROKEN lady ~ Larry Gatlin & the Gatlin Brothers

----------


## blondie50

LADY Kenny Rogers

----------


## Buttercup

LADY love bug ~ Clodagh Rodgers

----------


## johno

lady in red...chris de burgh................ ::

----------


## nanoo

she's a LADY --- David Soul ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

SHE'S every woman ~ Garth Brooks

----------


## johno

pretty woman....roy orbison     ::

----------


## Buttercup

PRETTY little angel eyes ~ Showaddywaddy

----------


## johno

the little white bull   tommy steele....... ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

knights in WHITE satin --- procul harum ---  ::

----------


## johno

a WHITE,r shade of pale Procul Harum,[ A REAL CLASSIC]  ::  ::

----------


## nanoo

chapel OF love --- the dixie cups ---  ::

----------


## johno

crying in the chapel...elvis

----------


## Buttercup

The CRYING Game ~ Dave Berry

----------


## TRUCKER

the GAME -ECHO AND THE BUNNYMEN

----------


## johno

the taker..........waylon jennings

----------


## nanoo

THE day that the rains came down --- Jane Morgan ---  ::

----------


## johno

it happened at THE worlds fair ....  ELVIS

----------


## Buttercup

Scarborough Fair ~ Simon & Garfunkel

----------


## nanoo

State FAIR --- Pat Boone ---  ::

----------


## johno

> State FAIR --- Pat Boone ---


hard one that ?????/ ::

----------


## Big Jean

All Is FAIR In Love And War  --  Ronnie Milsap

----------


## Echidna

Dogs of *war   * (post Roger Waters) Pink Floyd

----------


## johno

the girl OF my best friend   ,,,   elvis     ::

----------


## nanoo

just walkin in THE rain --- Johnnie Ray ---  ::

----------


## johno

in the cold kentucky rain... elvis,,, :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

singing in the RAIN --- Gene Kelly ---  ::

----------


## coastown

back IN the ussr --the beatles ?

----------


## johno

baby come back...the shuffle kings................

----------


## Big Jean

BACK In The Saddle Again -- Gene Autry

----------


## nanoo

Early IN the morning ---Vanity Fare ---  ::  ::

----------


## johno

early morning breeze.....dolly parton.. ::

----------


## angela5

in the MORNING ... Razorlight

----------


## Lolabelle

MORNING has broken  -  Cat Stevens

----------


## johno

angel of the MORNING .....Bonnie Tyler............ ::

----------


## nanoo

Great balls OF fire --- Jerry Lee Lewis ---  ::

----------


## angela5

Ring of FIRE.....Johnny Cash

----------


## nanoo

She wears my RING --- Solomon King ---  ::

----------


## angela5

read MY mind......The Killers

----------


## johno

there goe,s my everything....engelbert humperdinck........ ::

----------


## Echidna

*Everything* She Does  [-i The Police i-]

----------


## nanoo

SHE's not there --- The Zombies ---  ::

----------


## angela5

I Wonder What SHE'S Doing Tonight.....Tommy Boyce & Bobby Hart.

----------


## johno

the WONDER of you.........ELVIS.. :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

You don't have to say you love me --- Dusty Springfield ---  ::  ::

----------


## johno

dont.     elvis

----------


## nanoo

DON'T be cruel --- Elvis (THE KING) Presley ---  ::  ::

----------


## johno

boys DONT cry...the  Cure.............. ::

----------


## TRUCKER

CRY just a little bit-SHAKIN STEVENS

----------


## Buttercup

*A LITTLE BIT* me, *A LITTLE BIT* you ~ Monkees

----------


## johno

LITTLE old wine drinker me........Dean Martin................ ::

----------


## nanoo

LITTLE sister --- Elvis ---  ::

----------


## johno

go away LITTLE boy...Bob Dylan................. ::

----------


## nanoo

Go West --- Village People ---  ::

----------


## johno

lets GO get stoned.........Ray Charles. :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

LETS be friends --- Elvis Presley ---  ::  ::

----------


## angela5

how can we BE lovers......Michael Bolton.

----------


## johno

lovers of the world unite.....david & johnathin.......... ::

----------


## angela5

before you walk out OF my life.....Monica

----------


## johno

the WALK of life...Dire Straits................ :Smile:

----------


## angela5

Every Step OF the Way.....Johnny Mathis ::

----------


## johno

Way Down.... Elvis  ::

----------


## angela5

my WAY........Usher...... ::

----------


## nanoo

My Way --- Frank Sinatra ---  ::

----------


## angela5

Love Will Find a WAY.......Jackie DeShannon

----------


## nanoo

LOVE is a many splendour thing --- Pat Boone ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

A THING called LOVE ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## nanoo

LOVE me tender --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

LOVE of the common people ~ Paul Young

----------


## nanoo

PEOPLE (people who need people) --- Barbara Sriesland ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Purple PEOPLE eater ~ Sheb Wooley

----------


## nanoo

PURPLE rain --- Prince ---  ::

----------


## angela5

Walkin' In the RAIN........Jay & The Americans :Grin:

----------


## johno

in the cold kentucky RAIN ..    Elvis Presley  :Smile:

----------


## angela5

I Believe IN You.... Don Williams

----------


## nanoo

I BELIEVE --- Bachelors ---  ::

----------


## angela5

*I* Heard a Rumour.......Bananarama

----------


## nanoo

When will I see you again --- The Three Degrees ---  ::  ::

----------


## angela5

The Way YOU Make Me Feel.......Michael Jackson.
 :Grin:

----------


## NLP

Missing YOU   John Waite

----------


## angela5

With Or Without YOU......U2

----------


## nanoo

YOU were made for me --- Freddie and the dreamers ---  ::  ::

----------


## NLP

YOU to me are everything .. The Real Thing

----------


## johno

YOU dont know ME ....Ray Charles.................. ::

----------


## NLP

I love the way you love ME
Boyzone

----------


## johno

LOVE on the rocks..............Neil Diamond... ::

----------


## NLP

LOVE the one you're with..Luther Vandross

----------


## johno

love me tender............elvis presley .. ::

----------


## nanoo

You don't have to say YOU LOVE me --- Elvis Presley ---  ::  ::

----------


## NLP

Are YOU lonesome tonight    Elvis Presley

----------


## nanoo

TONIGHT is so right for love --- Elvis Presley --- ::

----------


## Buttercup

Walk RIGHT back ~ Everly Brothers

----------


## NLP

I'm BACK for more      Lulu & Bobby Womack

----------


## johno

baby come back....player..[peter becket]

----------


## NLP

Baby can I hold you   Boyzone

----------


## johno

baby love...diana  ross & the supreme,s...... :Smile:

----------


## NLP

When you're in LOVE with a beautiful woman    Dr Hook

----------


## johno

i LOVE you because...............Jim Reeves

----------


## NLP

What I want is what I've got Westlife

----------


## nanoo

WHAT do you WANT if you don't want money --- Tommy Steele ---  ::

----------


## NLP

I'll be seeing YOU        Rose Marie

----------


## nanoo

Let it BE --- Beatles ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*LET* your love flow ~ Bellamy Brothers

----------


## johno

YOUR everything........Percy Sledge........... ::

----------


## NLP

Wear my ring around YOUR neck Elvis Presley :Smile:

----------


## johno

my old man, s a dustman.........lonnie donnegan..... ::

----------


## nanoo

Never Been To Spain --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## nanoo

Old Man River --- Paul Robeson --- (Sorry folks, got mixed up for a minute)

----------


## nanoo

OLD Man River --- Paul Robeson --- (Sorry folks, got mixed up for a minute)

----------


## Buttercup

Red *RIVER*  rock ~ Johnny & The Hurricanes

----------


## nanoo

ROCK around the clock --- Bill Haley and the Comets ---  ::

----------


## johno

all AROUND my hat...Steeleye Span.................. ::

----------


## NLP

Raining in MY heart.. Buddy Holly

----------


## nanoo

be MY love --- Mario Lanza ---  ::

----------


## johno

LOVE  hurts......Cher............. ::

----------


## NLP

It's only LOVE..Bryan Adams

----------


## johno

Its Now Or Never...............ELVIS PRESLEY.... ::

----------


## Echidna

Forever *Now*    ~~ Cold Chisel  :Grin:

----------


## tam

if you leave me NOW ---- chicago

----------


## johno

IF YOU were the only girl in the world....... Perry Como    ::

----------


## nanoo

She's the GIRL of my best friend --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## NLP

A good year for THE roses..George Jones

----------


## Buttercup

Bed of ROSES ~ Tanya Tucker

----------


## Kenn

Roses are red...Bobby Vinton

----------


## johno

lady in red...chris de burgh

----------


## angela5

IN my pocket...... Mandy Moore

----------


## nanoo

IN the chapel IN the moonlight --- Dean Martin --- ::  ::

----------


## angela5

Livin' in THE Life....... The Isley Brothers

----------


## nanoo

Livin doll --- Cliff Richards ---  ::

----------


## johno

my china DOLL.....sidney devine.......... ::

----------


## Dave Taylor

CHINA Tea....Russ Conway....1959

----------


## angela5

> CHINA Tea....Russ Conway....1959


 
 :: 
You Really Got Me ......The Kinks 
 ::

----------


## Lavenderblue2

I've GOT you under my skin - Frank Sinatra

----------


## nanoo

Slow boat to CHINA ---Fred Astaire ---  ::

----------


## johno

Dream Boat....Alma Cogan............ :Smile:

----------


## angela5

DREAM On Little Dreamer....... Perry Como

----------


## johno

DREAM Lover..........Bobby Darin............. ::

----------


## nanoo

To DREAM the impossible DREAM --- Mario Lanza ---  ::

----------


## angela5

In THE Misty Moonlight ... Jerry Wallace

----------


## johno

MISTY....Johnny Mathis......... :Smile:

----------


## angela5

MISTY blue.......Dorothy Moore.. ::

----------


## NLP

My BLUE heaven..Rose Marie

----------


## angela5

The edge of HEAVEN.....Wham

----------


## Buttercup

Three Steps To HEAVEN ~ Eddie Cochran

----------


## angela5

Stairway to HEAVEN..... Neil Sedaka

----------


## Dave Taylor

STAIRWAY of Love....Michael Holliday...1958

----------


## angela5

The Look OF Love..... Lesley Gore

----------


## nanoo

Can't help falling in LOVE with you --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## angela5

Evil Woman Don't Play Your Games WITH Me......... Crow

----------


## Buttercup

Why DON'T they understand ~ George Hamilton IV

----------


## angela5

DON'T It Make You Want To Go Home......... Brook Benton

----------


## golach

Home Lovin' Man ~ Andy Williams

----------


## angela5

Baby, You're a Rich MAN........ The Beatles

----------


## johno

you,ve got the cutest little baby face..........art mooney     [1948]

----------


## angela5

Ain't That Loving You BABY..... Elvis Presley

----------


## Dave Taylor

*AIN'T* that a Shame.....Fats Domino.....1957  ::

----------


## Buttercup

SHAME on me ~ Bobby Bare

----------


## nanoo

Tell ME when --- The Applejacks ---  ::

----------


## golach

Tell Laura I Love Her ~ Richie Valance

----------


## nanoo

I LOVE you because --- Jim Reeves ---  ::  ::

----------


## Dave Taylor

YOU wear it well....Rod Stewart....1972 (from the _Never a Dull Moment_ album)

----------


## NLP

I want to be with YOU tonight..Alabama

----------


## nanoo

I only WANT TO BE WITH YOU --- Dusty Springfield ---  ::  ::

----------


## NLP

The wonder of YOU..Elvis Presley

----------


## Buttercup

I WONDER why ~ Showaddywaddy

----------


## Kenn

Tell me why I don't like Mondays......Boomtown Rats

----------


## nanoo

You've made ME so very happy --- Blood Sweat & Tears --- ::  ::

----------


## NLP

Love ME for a reason..Boyzone

----------


## Buttercup

REASON to believe ~ Rod Stewart

----------


## nanoo

I BELIEVE --- The Batchelors ---  ::  (bed time now, i think Zzzzzz)  ::

----------


## Betty

It's Only Make BELIEVE - Conway Twitty

----------


## NLP

IT'S a heartache.. Bonnie Tyler   :Frown:

----------


## nanoo

HEARTACHEs by the number --- Guy Mitchell ---  ::  ::

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Tonight the HEARTACHES on Me - Dixie Chicks

----------


## Buttercup

TONIGHT I'm gonna love you all over ~ Four Tops

----------


## Kenn

It's over........Roy Orbison

----------


## Betty

(Somewhere) OVER The Rainbow - Judy Garland, and many others

----------


## golach

OVER Under Sideways Down ~Yardbirds

----------


## nanoo

UNDER the moon of love --- Showaddywaddy ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Blue MOON of Kentucky ~ Bill Monroe & his Bluegrass Boys

----------


## nanoo

MOON river --- Andy Williams ---

----------


## Buttercup

Big RIVER ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## nanoo

RIVER of no return --- Joel McRae ---  ::

----------


## golach

NO One Can Make My Sunshine Smile ~ Everley Brothers

----------


## Buttercup

SUNSHINE girl ~ Herman's Hermits

----------


## nanoo

She's the GIRL of my best friend --- Elvis Presley --- ::  ::

----------


## golach

Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me ~ Gladys Knight and the Pips

----------


## Dave Taylor

Do You Really Want to Hurt ME....Culture Club....1982  ::

----------


## nanoo

Treat ME Nice --- Elvis Presley --- June 14th  1957 (from Jailhouse Rock)  ::

----------


## NLP

You to ME are everything.. The Real Thing

----------


## nanoo

All kinds of EVERYTHING --- Dana --- ::

----------


## NLP

That's ALL right..Elvis Presley

----------


## Lolabelle

_That's the way ~ KC & the Sunshine Band_

----------


## nanoo

My WAY --- Frank Sinatra ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

_My Guy,  Mary Wells_

----------


## bluelady

*MY MY MY DELIA* - Tom Jones  ::  no i know its only Delia really but 

*MY HEART - Gene Vincent*

----------


## bluelady

*HEARTBEAT - Nick Berry*

----------


## golach

MY Prayer ~ The Platters

----------


## Lolabelle

_Say a little Prayer  ~  Aretha Franklin_

----------


## nanoo

LITTLE ol wine drinker me --- Dean Martin ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

_Me, myself, I.   ~ Joan Armatrading_

----------


## nanoo

I was kaiser bill's batman --- Whistling Jack Smith ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

_I honestly love you.    Olivia Newton John_

----------


## nanoo

I believe --- The Batchelors ---  ::

----------


## NLP

I was the one.. Elvis Presley    ::

----------


## BRIE

one more night phil collins

----------


## nanoo

The NIGHT has a thousand eyes --- Frankie Avalon ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

cant take my EYES off you -Jay Black  :Wink:

----------


## NLP

Can't get by without YOU.. The Real Thing

----------


## anneoctober

BYe bye baby....the Bay City Rollers  ::

----------


## Echidna

_Baby_  please don't go  ACDC

----------


## Lolabelle

_Please please me, ~ The Beatles._

----------


## NLP

Don't stop ME now..Queen   ::

----------


## nanoo

STOP in the name of love --- Diana Ross and the supremes ---  ::  ::

----------


## anneoctober

THE twelth of never - Donny Osmond   :Wink:

----------


## bluelady

You'll NEVER walk alone - Gerry and e pacemakers ::

----------


## BRIE

all ALONE am i -brenda lee

----------


## golach

Am I That Easy To Forget ~ Engelbert Humperdinck

----------


## Lolabelle

_I must be seeing things  ~  Gene Pitney_

----------


## anneoctober

I who have nothing - Cilla Black ::

----------


## nanoo

HAVE i the right --- The Honeycombs ---  ::

----------


## BRIE

right said fred- fred dinbah?( not sure if that who sang it )

----------


## Echidna

Bloody Well *Right*   -  Supertramp

----------


## Lolabelle

I love so *well* ~ Phil Coulter

----------


## BRIE

only LOVE- nana moskouri

----------


## NLP

Hot LOVE.. T-Rex

----------


## nanoo

I can't help falling in LOVE with you --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Raindrops keep FALLING on my head ~ Sacha Distel

----------


## anneoctober

FALLING in love again - Marlena Dietricht  ::

----------


## nanoo

In the Ghetto --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## NLP

Play THE game.. Queen

----------


## anneoctober

What's the name of the GAME?  Abba :Grin:

----------


## bluelady

the crying GAME - Dave Berry  :Frown:

----------


## Lolabelle

Crying ~ Roy Orbison  ::

----------


## nanoo

CRYING in the chapel --- Elvis Presley --- ::

----------


## bluelady

CHAPEL of the roses - Michael Vaughn

----------


## NLP

THE little things.. Daniel o' Donnell

----------


## bluelady

THINGS _Bobby Darin  ::

----------


## anneoctober

All kinds of everyTHING - Dana  :: 

(VERY sneaky bluelady  :: )

----------


## bluelady

Everything - Mary J Blige

Theres another one for you Anneoctober  ::

----------


## NLP

EVERYTHING I do I do it for you.. Bryan Adams

----------


## golach

EVERYTHING A Man Could Ever Need ~ Glen Campbell

----------


## Lolabelle

MAN of God ~ Neil Diamond

----------


## nanoo

The look OF love --- Dusty Springfield ---  ::

----------


## coastown

just one LOOK--the hollies

----------


## NLP

JUST hold on..Texas

----------


## Lolabelle

I'm on my way ~ The Proclaimers (You know, them Scottish fella's)

----------


## nanoo

WAY down --- Elvis Presley ---  ::

----------


## coastown

DOWN down deeper and down--status quo

----------


## bluelady

Down Town - Petula Clarke

----------


## nanoo

Ruby, don't take your love to TOWN --- Kenny Rogers & First Edition --- ::

----------


## NLP

That ole devil called LOVE..Alison Moyet

----------


## coastown

LOVE in an elevator--aerosmith

----------


## johno

love hurts....jon bon jovi

----------


## nanoo

Long long live LOVE --- Sandie Shaw ---  ::

----------


## BRIE

who want to LIVE forever- queen

----------


## johno

i want to be free.........queen

----------


## nanoo

ticket TO ride --- the beatles ---  ::

----------


## BRIE

RIDE on time- 2unlimited

----------


## nanoo

Raindrops keep falling ON my head --- B.J.Thomas --- ::

----------


## NLP

MY blue heaven..Rose Marie

----------


## nanoo

BLUE velvet --- Bobby Vinton ---  ::

----------


## Kenn

Blue suede shoes      Elvis

----------


## nanoo

singing the BLUE's --- Tommy Steele ---  ::

----------


## johno

SINGING IN THE RAIN...........GENE KELLY.... ::

----------


## bluelady

raining in my heart - Buddy Holly  ::

----------


## nanoo

I'm putting all my eggs IN one basket. --- Dai Francis ---( Black & White Minstrel) ---  ::  Boy I m older than I thought, te he. ::

----------


## NLP

I'M your man..Wham

----------


## johno

stand by your man.....Tammy Wynette

----------


## coastown

STAND and deliver--adam and the ants

----------


## nanoo

matthew AND son --- Cat Stevens ---  ::

----------


## NLP

The long AND winding road.. Barbara Dickson

----------


## nanoo

King of the ROAD --- Roger Miller ---  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bluelady

ROAD is a lover - Bob Lucus

----------


## johno

on the road again...............Willie Nelson

----------


## nanoo

(sittin ON) the dock of the bay --- otis redding ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

From where I'm *SITTIN*g  Gary Allen

----------


## nanoo

FROM a jack to a king --- Ned Miller ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

King - Ub40 ...

----------


## nanoo

rock n roll is KING --- Electric Light Orchestra ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

ROLL over Beethoven - Beatles (?)

----------


## johno

rockin all over the world...... Status quo

----------


## golach

Rockin' Through The Rye ~ Bill Haley and his Comets

----------


## stiggy

ROCKIN' around the christmas tree.......... Brenda Lee

----------


## laguna2

White Christmas - Bing Crosby

----------


## johnny north

No CHRISTMAS - The Wedding Present

----------


## bluelady

CHRISTMAS on Christmas Island  :Smile:  Lyle Moraine

----------


## johnny north

Rave ON - Buddy Holly and The Crickets

----------


## johno

c,mon everybody...........Eddy Cochrane   ::

----------


## nanoo

C'MON eileen --- dexys midnight runners ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

*Eileen*'s song  ~  Burlap to Cashmere  ::

----------


## nanoo

this is my SONG --- Harry Secombe ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

All you need *is* love ~~~ The Beatles

----------


## bluelady

Love love me do - Beatles

----------


## laguna2

Love me tender - Elvis Presley

----------


## nanoo

LOVE love me do --- the beatles ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

Are you ready for love? ... Elton John

----------


## nanoo

where the boys ARE --- Connie Francis ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

We are THE champions - Queen  ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

somewhere over THE rainbow --- judy garland ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

I'll never get over you ...  Freddie and the Dreamers

----------


## nanoo

it's now or NEVER --- Elvis --- ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

Twelfth of NEVER - Donny Osmond    :Embarrassment:

----------


## nanoo

NEVER ending story --- lamar ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

Love story - Andy Williams

----------


## nanoo

LOVE is a many splendour thing --- matt munro ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

Baby Love - Diana Ross & Supremes  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

i can't help falling in LOVE with you --- Elvis ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

::  HELP- The Beatles  ::

----------


## nanoo

please HELP  me i'm falling in love with you --- Glen Campbell --- ::

----------


## Bobbyian

The Beatles ---  PLEASE please me

----------


## nanoo

send ME the pillow that you dream on --- glen campbell ---  ::

----------


## NLP

The little things.. Daniel o'Donnell

----------


## johno

little sister.........elvis presley

----------


## laguna2

LITTLE children - Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas  :Wink:

----------


## Lolabelle

Old dogs and *children* and watermelon wine ~ Tom T Hall

----------


## nanoo

LITTLE old wine drinker me --- Dean Martin ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

Love ME tender - Elvis Presley

----------


## coastown

LOVE me do --the beatles

----------


## laguna2

Do you LOVE me - Beatles  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

please please ME --- the beatles (again) ---  :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

Stand by ME - Ben E King  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

STAND and deliver --- adam and the ants ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

My shadow AND me - Bentall, Barney and the Legendary Hearts (1997)

 ::

----------


## bluelady

Me And My Shadow, Sammy Davis Jnr

----------


## nanoo

MY favourite things --- Julie Andrews ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

Things - Bobby Darwin

----------


## nanoo

THINGS we do for love --- 10cc ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

Love is like a butterfly - Dolly Parton

----------


## johno

LOVE on the rock,s.....Niel  DIAMOND.

----------


## Kenn

Love,love me do   The Beatles

----------


## Betty

DO You Wanna Dance? - Cliff Richard and the Shadows, and many others

----------


## laguna2

I WANNA hold your hand - Beatles  :Wink:

----------


## bluelady

Hand on your heart - kylie Minoque

----------


## NLP

Knockin ON heavens door.. Eric Clapton

----------


## nanoo

green door --- shakin stevens ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

GREEN, green grass of home - Tom Jones  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

home ,home on the range --- roy rogers ---  ::

----------


## Welcomefamily

the show must go ON  Queen

----------


## laguna2

We are THE champions - Queen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## johno

WE shall overcome    Bruce Springsteen, [the seeger sessions]

----------


## laguna2

SHALL we dance - Karen Niemba  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

DANCE with the guitar man --- duane eddy ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

To Russia WITH love - Matt Munro

----------


## coastown

is this LOVE.---white snake

----------


## nanoo

don't throw your LOVE away --- searchers ---  ::

----------


## coastown

i LOVE you because--- jim reeves

----------


## nanoo

because your mine --- mario lanza ---  :Wink:

----------


## NLP

Talking in YOUR sleep.. Crystal Gayle

----------


## laguna2

Message IN a bottle - the Police   :Grin:

----------


## golach

Message Understood ~ Sandie Shaw

----------


## laguna2

Don't let me be MISUNDERSTOOD - The Animals

----------


## nanoo

tell ME when --- the applejacks ---  ::  --- morning laguna2 ---  ::

----------


## NLP

TELL it like it is.. Aaron Neville

----------


## nanoo

TELL laura i love her --- rickie valance ---  ::

----------


## BRIE

laura....scissor sisters

----------


## nanoo

laura - whats he got that i aint got --- brook benton --- :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

Laura's theme - Godhead  :Grin:

----------


## bluelady

Theme from Shaft - Hayes Issac

----------


## johno

somewhere over the rainbow....judy garland    [wizard of oz]

----------


## Innes

Walk all over you......AC/DC

----------


## laguna2

> somewhere over the rainbow....judy garland    [wizard of oz]


I may be wrong but...I'll go with it ... but how does this follow on from "Theme from Shaft" ?????

----------


## johno

> I may be wrong but...I'll go with it ... but how does this follow on from "Theme from Shaft" ?????


sorry my mistake ,i was reading below that. slap on the wrist taken ::

----------


## laguna2

> sorry my mistake ,i was reading below that. slap on the wrist taken


Don't worry - you are fogiven -


~All you need is love - Beatles

----------


## nanoo

WALK like a man --- the four seasons --- (that would be autumn, winter spring  and your guess is as good as mine this year te he) ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

WALK of life - Dire Straits

----------


## nanoo

you'll never WALK alone --- gerry and the pacemakers --- ::

----------


## laguna2

I'll never get over you - Freddie and the Dreamers  ::   :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

it's now or NEVER --- elvis presley --- (what a lovely thing to say to me laguna2 and BACK AT YOU te he) --- ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

NOW you see me, NOW you don't - Cliff Richard


..... I never knew you cared!!!!!!

----------


## johno

never on a sunday........melina mercouri.

----------


## NLP

A million love songs.. Take That

----------


## coastown

you give LOVE a bad name----bon jovi

----------


## johno

what,s LOVE gotta do with it......Tina Turner. ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

LOVE will keep us together --- captain and tenille --- ::

----------


## laguna2

LOVE me do - Beatles

----------


## nanoo

do you love me --- brian poole and the tremeloes ---  :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

LOVE to LOVE you baby - Donna Summers  :Grin:

----------


## coastown

BABY love--the supremes

----------


## bluelady

love of my life - freddie mercury  ::

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE---bon jovi

----------


## nanoo

IT'S all in the game --- tommy edwards ---  ::

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Play the _Game_ - Queen

----------


## laguna2

::  THE best - Tina Turner  ::

----------


## NLP

Sitting in THE palmtree..Abba

----------


## laguna2

we are THE champions - Queen  :Grin:   ::

----------


## nanoo

don't let THE sun catch you crying --- gerry and the pacemakers ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

THE hucklebuck - showaddywaddy   :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

heartaches by THE number --- guy mitchell --- just a little bit deeper --- :Wink:

----------


## Lolabelle

You're my NUMBER one ~ Smash Mouth

----------


## laguna2

You're my world - Cilla Black - a little more up to date nanoo  ::

----------


## NLP

A poem for MY little lady..Kenny Rogers

----------


## nanoo

LADY in red --- chris de burg --- more up to date again laguna2 ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

LADY Marmalade - Nanette Workman

(she was the original singer and was actually a backing singer for the Rolling Stones at one point)  I am full of useless information nanoo  ::

----------


## johno

Luck be a LADY..........Frank Sinatra.......... :Grin:

----------


## laguna2

Trying your LUCK - The Strokes :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

YOUR my world --- cilla black --- that useless information was useful but how do you know my name te he ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

Mad WORLD - Tears for fears

----------


## nanoo

what the WORLD needs now --- cilla black AGAIN ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

> YOUR my world --- cilla black --- that useless information was useful but how do you know my name te he ---


Your name is nanoo - it is at the top of all of your posts  ::

----------


## laguna2

the best - tina turner (again)

----------


## nanoo

no no lguna2, go back three posts (of yours) --- yes, that name --- ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

The strokes?  or Nanette Workman?  Totally confused nanoo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nanoo

roger miller --- nanette workman --- and i aint no workman. got it now. --- ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

:Embarrassment:  - yup - bit slow on the uptake that's me  :Embarrassment:

----------


## laguna2

What has roger miller got to do with it?   ::

----------


## nanoo

your last guess was tina turner so i said roger miller. laguna2 i think you need your dinner te he --- ::

----------


## laguna2

> your last guess was tina turner so i said roger miller. laguna2 i think you need your dinner te he ---


Yeah, got that - but what song?  Think you need your dinner too  ::

----------


## johno

> Yeah, got that - but what song? Think you need your dinner too


is all this a private thing or can anyone join in............. ::

----------


## laguna2

Of course you can!   ::   I will ccomplete nanoo's contribution:

King of THE road - Roger miller .......

----------


## johno

from a jack to a KING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ned Milller.

----------


## anneoctober

Jumping JACK flash - Mick "the lips"  Jagger ::

----------


## bluelady

Jack in the box - Clodagh Rogers - another golden oldie  ::

----------


## nanoo

summer IN THE city --- loving spoonful --- yet another golden oldie bluelady. You must be listening to you gran, just like laguna2 and myself Te he --- ::  ::

----------


## johno

summer time blues............Eddy  Cochrane .. remember him.   ::  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

Singing the *Blues*  ~  Guy Mitchell

----------


## johno

singing, just singing in the rain.... Gene Kelly. :Smile:   ::

----------


## laguna2

November RAIN - Guns 'n' Roses

----------


## floyed

Purple RAIN  - prince

----------


## nanoo

deep PURPLE --- april stevens and nino tempo ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

River DEEP mountain high -  Ike & Tina Turner ::

----------


## bluelady

climb every mountain - Julie Andrews  ::

----------


## nanoo

EVERY minute EVERY hour --- Dean Martin --- ::

----------


## floyed

*EVERY Rose Has its Thorn - poison*

----------


## nanoo

IT'S a heartache --- bonnie tyler ---  ::  :Wink:

----------


## Lolabelle

Heartaches by the number ~ Ray Price

----------


## nanoo

red sails in THE sunset --- the platters ---  ::  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

I see *red* ~ Split Enz

----------


## nanoo

lady in RED --- chris de burg ---  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

Lady ~ Lionel Ritchie

----------


## nanoo

three times a LADY --- david soul ---

----------


## golach

Three ~ Wedding Present

----------


## nanoo

three coins in a  fountain --- alma cogan ---  ::

----------


## johno

FOUNTAIN of youth...Roy Haynes ::

----------


## NLP

Bed OF roses..Bon Jovi

----------


## nanoo

ROSES are red my love --- Glen campbell ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

LOVE me tender - The KING  ::

----------


## nanoo

return to sender --- the KING AGAIN as you well know ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

> return to sender --- the KING AGAIN as you well know ---


Nanoo, you must have a WOODEN heart to send me this stinker !  ::

----------


## johno

heart beat....buddy holly

----------


## bluelady

beat the clock - sparks

----------


## johno

Rock Around the Clock.....Bill Halley....even i dont remember him, read about him though

----------


## anneoctober

Crocodile Rock - Elton John. ::  ::

----------


## Julia

*Never Smile at a CROCODILE - Peter Pan
*

----------


## anneoctober

NEVER ending story - Limal  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

*Never* again ~ Elvis Presley

----------


## laguna2

It's now or NEVER - Elvis  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

IT'S easy for you --- Elvis ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

what NOW my love  Shirley Bassey............ ::

----------


## nanoo

WHAT the world needs now --- cilla black --- :Wink:

----------


## johno

What,s new pussycat......Tom Jones...... ::

----------


## nanoo

WHAT'S it all about alfie --- cilla black ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

Rockin' ALL over the world - Status Quo

----------


## NLP

We are THE champions..Queen

----------


## nanoo

roll OVER beethoven --- the beetles ---  ::

----------


## nanoo

the game of love --- santana and tina turner ---  ::

----------


## johno

Love me tender......Elvis Presley............. ::

----------


## laguna2

ME and my teddy bear - Peter Gabriel (and it really as cos I checked)  ::

----------


## anneoctober

MY boy lollipop  - Millie  :Grin:

----------


## laguna2

Bachelor BOY - Cliff Richard   :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

BOYs boys boys - Sinitta  ::

----------


## johno

the good ole BOY,S.... WAYLON JENNINGS. THEME FROM DUKES OF HAZZARD

----------


## bluelady

Boys keep swingin - david Bowie

----------


## johno

KEEP right on to the end of the road..... Sir Harry Lauder................. ::

----------


## bluelady

Road is a lover - Bob lucus

----------


## anneoctober

Yellow brick road    Judy garland   ::

----------


## golach

Yellow Rose Of Texas ~ Mitch Miller

----------


## nanoo

ROSE marie i love you --- Slim whitman --- :Wink:

----------


## johno

i LOVE you because.......Jim Reeves....... :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

BECAUSE your mine --- mario lanza ---  ::

----------


## johno

you,ll be MINE......the Rolling Stones.. ::

----------


## nanoo

there'll BE peace in the valley for me --- elvis --- :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

BE my baby.........Supremes?  ::

----------


## johno

Baby love... supremes............. ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

I just can't help falling in LOVE with you --- elvis ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

Raindrops keep falling on my head...............Sacha Distel  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

your MY world --- cilla black --- ::

----------


## NLP

Pal of MY cradle days.. Rose Marie

----------


## laguna2

DAY and night - Billie Piper  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

night fever --- beegees ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

you give me FEVER......Elvis Presley..................... ::

----------


## laguna2

GIVE me a reason - the Corrs (just love their music)   :Grin:

----------


## johno

hit me with your rythum stick...Ian Drury & the blackheads [sorry blockheads] ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

:: 

HIT that perfect beat - Bronsky Beat

----------


## nanoo

listen to the RYTHM of the falling rain --- glenn rogers ---  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

drums are my BEAT --- sandy nelson --- you got there before me laguna2 --- :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

he he nanoo  :Wink:  - usually it's me that gets pipped at the post!   :: 

Let there be DRUMS - Sandy Nelson - loved this one!!!!

----------


## Buttercup

Distant DRUMS ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## anneoctober

Devil DRUMS - Scooter   ::

----------


## Julia

*Devil* Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band

----------


## Lolabelle

*Devil* in disguise - Elvis Presley

----------


## nanoo

IN thechapel IN the moonlight --- dean martin ---  :Wink:

----------


## Lolabelle

*Chapel* of Love ~ Dixie Cups

----------


## Buttercup

A thing called LOVE ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## nanoo

i just CALLED to say i love you --- Stevie Wonder ---  ::

----------


## johno

robin william,s.................... ::

----------


## laguna2

JUST a day - Feeder  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

day tripper --- the beetles ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

The DAY I met Marie - Cliff Richard  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

rose MARIE --- david whitfield ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

The ROSE - Michael Ball

----------


## nanoo

THE man that i marry --- anne shelton ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

The MAN who sold the world - Lulu

----------


## nanoo

stop the WORLD i want to get off --- tommy steele --- ::  not a bad idea eh!! --- :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

WORLD in union - Kiri Te Kanawa

you stop it and I'll get off too!!!!

----------


## anneoctober

Union man - union gap.............. ::

----------


## laguna2

UNION of the snake - Duran Duran

----------


## anneoctober

THE twelth of never - Donny Osmond   ::  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

Never cross a picket line ~ Billy Bragg _(never heard of it personally, but google assures me it is a real song!)_

----------


## johno

Witchitaw LINE man ............  Glenn Campbell    :Grin:

----------


## Lolabelle

Rocket *Man* ~ Elton John

----------


## johno

my old MAN,s a dust MAN...............Lonnie Donnegan............... ::  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

*MY* guy ~ Mary Wells

----------


## johno

My Way,...............Frank Sinatra.....

----------


## nanoo

way down --- elvis ---  :Wink:

----------


## Buttercup

DOWN town ~ Petula Clark

----------


## johno

up TOWN girl.......Billy Joel.......... ::

----------


## nanoo

she's the GIRL of my best friend ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

Calendar girl - Neil Sedaka  ::

----------


## laguna2

GIRL from Ipenema - was that Barry Manilow?

----------


## johno

Brown Eyed GIRL..............VAN MORRISON. [I THINK[  ::

----------


## bluelady

Girl of my best friend - Elvis Presley

----------


## johno

your my best FRIEND..............Don Williams................ :Wink:

----------


## Buttercup

Daytime FRIENDs and night time lovers ~ Kenny Rogers

----------


## anneoctober

In the middle of the night - Billy Joel......... ::

----------


## Betty

Stuck In The MIDDLE With You - Stealers Wheel

----------


## laguna2

I'll never get over YOU - Freddie and the Dreamers  :Grin:

----------


## johno

OVER THERE...1st world war yank song,, think all americans sang it... ::   ::

----------


## laguna2

Somewhere OVER the rainbow - Judy Garland   :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

it's all OVER now --- the beetles ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

IT'S a heartache - Rod Stewart   :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

HEARTACHEs by the number --- perry como ---  ::  just lie back and relax to his soothing voice laguna2, Oh and don't forget to sip your cider/wine or whatever you fancy girl. Chill out!!! -    ::

----------


## laguna2

You really are determined to get me on the sauce early in the day!   :: 

HEARTACHE Hotel - Elvis Presley  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

Hotel California - The Eagles............. ::

----------


## nanoo

CALIFORNIA dreamin --- beach boys --- now them I LOVE girls ---

----------


## johno

CALIFORNIA here i come   .... the Brakemen

----------


## Buttercup

It never rains in Southern CALIFORNIA ~ Tony Toni Tone

----------


## nanoo

until the twelve of NEVER --- cliffe richard --- :Wink:

----------


## johno

Never Say Never.....KIM WILDE............... ::

----------


## anneoctober

Never Ever.............All saints................Just like us girls  :Wink:

----------


## Julia

I've *never* been to me - Charlene

----------


## johno

come to ME.........P Diddy................. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Buttercup

Freedom COME, freedom go ~ Fortunes

----------


## Echidna

FREEDOM TRAIN --- THE PIONEERS -- the best in ol' Ska soul

----------


## laguna2

Freight TRAIN- Nancy Whisky

----------


## nanoo

last TRAIN to sanfernando --- hank williams ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

With love from me TO you - The Beatles  ::

----------


## johno

love me do.... The beatle,s ::

----------


## nanoo

long long live LOVE --- sandie shaw ---  ::

----------


## johno

in love with a beautifull woman.........Dr Hook.......... :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

LOVE on the rocks --- neil diamond ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

THE best - Tina Turner

----------


## nanoo

THE shoop shoop song --- Cher --- i'm off now for a cuppa hic hic these stupid glasses do't hold enough, i'm going for a hic hic MUG.---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

THE pub with no beer - slim dusty

our nightmare!!!!!

----------


## Buttercup

I like BEER ~ Tom T Hall

----------


## johno

[I] Fall To Pieces       ....Patsy Clyne................ ::

----------


## Buttercup

Learn TO fly ~ Foo Fighters

----------


## nanoo

FLY me to the moon --- Frank Sinatra ---  ::

----------


## johno

moon river......andy williams.

----------


## anneoctober

River deep mountain high..........Ike & TINA ::

----------


## nanoo

blue MOON of kentucky --- Elvis ---  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

RIVER of no return --- gordon mcrae --- 120 strikes again anneoctober ---  ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

RETURN to sender - Elvis

----------


## anneoctober

Three steps TO heaven - Showaddywaddy ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

Blue HEAVEN is a place on earth - Belinda Carlisle

morning all  :Grin:

----------


## johno

blue, blue, christmas...............elvis   ::

----------


## laguna2

White Christmas ... Bing Crosby  :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

WHITEr shade of pale....Procol harum...... ::

----------


## nanoo

picture OF you --- joe brown ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

YOU are my world   Cilla Black........... ::

----------


## nanoo

all kinds of everything remind me of YOU --- dana --- eurovision winner in 19umpteen --- god, i don't even want to guess, --- I KNOW!! I"LL ASK MY GRANNY te he --- :Wink:  ::

----------


## anneoctober

YOU are everything... Motown group.........ask gran for me nanoo!  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

these ARE a few of my favourite things --- julie andrews ---  ::  Sorry!!! granny can't help, but i know the song anneoctober but can't remember the singer. I think it's a coloured guy withquite a deep voice but i can't picture him sorry!!! --- ::

----------


## johno

Are you Lonesome tonite......Elvis Presley....... :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

TONIGHTs so right for love --- Elvis --- :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

BABY love.......Diana Ross & the supremes..... ::

----------


## nanoo

BABY, BABY --- diana ross and the sipremes again ---  ::

----------


## johno

Be my BABY tonight....Robert Palmer........... ::

----------


## nanoo

TONIGHT TONIGHT --- richard beymer --- from west side story ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

TONIGHT you're mine completely.......... :Wink:  Can hear her singing in me head, but can't get the name!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Julia

> TONIGHT you're mine completely.......... Can hear her singing in me head, but can't get the name!


Carole King?

*
Tonight* Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins

----------


## anneoctober

Be my baby tonight - Robert Palmer...... :: 
NOT sure about Carole King, Julia.... ::

----------


## nanoo

MY sentimental friend --- hermans hermits --- anneoctober, Julia is right enough, i just looked my Best of Carol King and she does sing the song on this albumn ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

FRIENDs in low places ~ Garth Brooks

----------


## Julia

*'Low* Life in High Places' - Thunder

----------


## anneoctober

it's my LIFE..............Bon Jovi  :: 
didn't mean to cast doubt Julia, just she not lady singing in me head & it's getting to me now......... ::

----------


## johno

It's *My* *Party* By CYNDI LAUPER.,,,,,, ::

----------


## Julia

'Fight for your Right to *Party'* - Beastie Boys

_AnneOctober - what about the Shirelles?_

----------


## laguna2

It's my PARTY - Lesley Gore

----------


## johno

IT,s only words....Boyzone..... ::

----------


## nanoo

IT'S ONLY make believe --- nelson eddy --- my grannies at it again ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

Help me MAKE it trough the night.......Kriss Krisstofferston............... ::

----------


## anneoctober

HELP   - The Beatles ::

----------


## nanoo

please HELP me i'm falling --- hank williams ---  ::

----------


## Julia

FALLING in love again - Marlene Dietrich

----------


## nanoo

judy IN disguise --- john fred and the playboy band ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

baby ?? IN blue jeans..............Neil Diamond  i feel like the kid who sang  lily the pig the pig the pig...HA HA ::  ::

----------


## johno

Forever in blue jean,s....Neil Diamond   :Smile:

----------


## anneoctober

> Forever in blue jean,s....Neil Diamond


Thanx Johno, I KNOW you could really have gone to town on me.....
IN the middle of the night - Billy Joel  :Wink:

----------


## NLP

Running to THE light..Runrig

----------


## anneoctober

THE long and winding road - Will Young...... :Wink:

----------


## Julia

On the road again - Bob Dylan

----------


## nanoo

whe will i see you AGAIN --- three degrees ---  ::

----------


## NLP

Should I feel that it's over..Alison Moyet

----------


## golach

Should I Stay Or Should I Go ~ Clash

----------


## nanoo

GO now --- manfred mann ---  ::

----------


## johno

now that your gone,,,,whitesnake...........

----------


## Geo

I Want It (and I Want It NOW) Chris de Burgh

----------


## nanoo

I, I who have nothing --- Dame Shirley Bassey ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

You and I.............Will Young ::

----------


## Julia

You are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder

----------


## anneoctober

Lover won't YOU  stay  - Will young ::

----------


## johno

> Thanx Johno, I KNOW you could really have gone to town on me.....
> IN the middle of the night - Billy Joel


your place or mine lol  :: 
 bring me sunshine .......eric morcombe & ernie wise

----------


## anneoctober

Sunshine on my shoulder.....johno Denver?? ::  ( Is this Annie's song?) :Wink:

----------


## johno

YOU ARE MY SUNSHINE..   my grandfather.. ::

----------


## anneoctober

YOU to me are everything...........Tamala motown? ::

----------


## nanoo

ernie, drove the fastest MILKcart in the west --- benny hill ---  :Wink:  ::

----------


## NLP

Now is THE hour..Rose Marie

----------


## johno

the taker........waylon jennings       ::

----------


## nanoo

love letters in THE sand --- pat boone --- :Wink:

----------


## Julia

LOVE of my Life - Queen

----------


## nanoo

I just can't help falling in LOVE with you --- elvis presley --- ::

----------


## anneoctober

Love me for a reason......The Osmonds......... ::  ::

----------


## Julia

REASONs to be Cheerful - Ian Dury and the Blockheads

----------


## nanoo

she's a must TO avoid --- hermans hermits ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

SHE - CHARLES ASNOVOICE!!!  ::  ::

----------


## nanoo

SHE loves you --- the beetles --- what you on girl? ---  :Wink:

----------


## bluelady

you dont have to say you love me - dusty Springfield

----------


## Buttercup

But YOU LOVE ME, Daddy ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## NLP

LOVE me for a reason..Boyzone

----------


## anneoctober

Everlasting LOVE  - by the LOVE Affair..... :: 
(It's OUR tune...... :Wink:  )

----------


## johno

LOVE is like a butterfly......Dolly Parton .. ::

----------


## NLP

Lay all your LOVE on me.. Abba

----------


## johno

LAY lady LAY..Bob Dylan............ :Smile:

----------


## Julia

Three Times a Lady - The Commodores

----------


## nanoo

LADY in red --- chris de burge ---  ::

----------


## NLP

Talking IN your sleep..Crystal Gayle

----------


## nanoo

venus IN blue jeans --- mark winter ---  ::

----------


## johno

BLUE EYES CRYIN IN THE RAIN..Willie Nelson

----------


## nanoo

::  --- BLUE christmas --- elvis ---  ::

----------


## johno

lonely this christmas....MUD........... ::

----------


## bluelady

Christmas on Christmas island - Lyle Moraine

----------


## NLP

Blame it ON the love of rock and roll..Bon Jovi

----------


## Julia

'I Love Rock and Roll' - Joan Jet and the Blackhearts

----------


## golach

Rock With The Caveman ~ Tommy Steele

----------


## nanoo

ROCK around the clock --- bill haley and the comets ---  ::

----------


## NLP

Running to THE light.. Runrig

----------


## nanoo

rhythm of THE rain --- the cascades --- granny helping again!!! ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

kentucky rain..........help from Elvis .. ::

----------


## Julia

'November Rain' - Guns 'n' Roses

----------


## johno

singing in the RAIN...Gene Kelly, ::

----------


## Buttercup

SINGING the blues ~ Guy Mitchell

----------


## bluelady

BLUES before sunrise - leroy Carr

----------


## Buttercup

Summertime BLUES ~ Eddie Cochran

----------


## bluelady

BLUES leave me alone - James lane

----------


## Buttercup

ALONE again, naturally ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan

----------


## Lolabelle

Young Ones ~ Cliff Richards

----------


## nanoo

YOUNG at heart --- frank sinatra ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

Forever Young....Bob Dylan.............. :Grin:

----------


## bluelady

Young and Beautiful-  Arnold B Howlet

----------


## Julia

Beautiful People - Marilyn Manson

----------


## anneoctober

Living in the love of the COMMON people............sung by ? ::

----------


## nanoo

PEOPLE PEOPLE who need PEOPLE --- barbara striesand ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

> Living in the love of the COMMON people............sung by ?


waylon jennings ,  paul young & john denver must be many more. ::

----------


## nanoo

as long as he NEEDs me --- Dame Shirley Bassey ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

Long & winding road........ Beatles  :Grin:

----------


## johno

On the ROAD again....Willie Nelson...... ::

----------


## nanoo

come ON eileen --- dexys midnight runners ---  ::

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

COME ON over - shania twain

----------


## nanoo

i'll never get OVER you --- johnnie kidd and the pirates ---  :Wink:

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

NEVER ever  - All Saints

----------


## johno

never on a sunday.......Hadjidakis,............... ::  ::

----------


## anneoctober

The twelth of NEVER............Donny Osmond ::

----------


## johno

THE old rugged cross....Brad Paisley........... ::

----------


## anneoctober

The long & winding road....Beatles/Will Young..... ::

----------


## johno

Hit the ROAD jACK....Ray Charles....... ::

----------


## anneoctober

HIT me with your rythmn stick...Ian Dury & the blockheads.... ::

----------


## johno

Tie ME kangaroo down sport. Rolf Harris. often wondered why would you want to tie a roo down anyway.?? ::

----------


## NLP

She even woke ME up to say goodbye..Kenny Rogers

----------


## johno

SHE wears my ring..... Elvis ::

----------


## nanoo

MY sentimental friend --- Hermans Hermits ---  :Wink:

----------


## NLP

Key to MY life..Boyzone

----------


## johno

my way ...Sinatra or Elvis  :: .

----------


## nanoo

Way Down --- Elvis ---  ::

----------


## johno

Down Town....... Petula Clark

----------


## nanoo

DOWN in the boondocks --- Billy Joe Royal ---  :Wink:

----------


## coastown

DOWN down deeper and down--status quo

----------


## anneoctober

DOWN town train.......Rod Stewart..... ::

----------


## Buttercup

Last TRAIN to Clarksville ~ Monkees

----------


## anneoctober

cruel TO be kind......Will Young  ::

----------


## Buttercup

Groovy KIND of love ~ Mindbenders

----------


## anneoctober

LOVE me tender.....................Elvis the King Presley ::

----------


## Buttercup

Try a little TENDERness ~ Ottis Reading

----------


## anneoctober

catch A falling star........................Bing Crosby  :Wink:

----------


## Julia

Can't Help Falling in Love - UB40

----------


## Buttercup

Raindrops keep FALLING on my head ~ Sacha Distel

----------


## anneoctober

IF..............Telly Savalas.......... :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

> IF..............Telly Savalas..........


Sorry Julia & Buttercup, have been day dreaming...... ::

----------


## Buttercup

> IF..............Telly Savalas..........


_IF ~ Where did that come from Anne?_  :: 

IF I could turn back time ~ Cher

----------


## golach

Turn! Turn! Turn! ~ Byrds

----------


## Buttercup

TURN your radio on ~ Ray Stevens

----------


## bluelady

on a night like this.....

----------


## coastown

one wild NIGHT--bon jovi

----------


## Julia

*Wild* Thing - The Troggs

----------


## NLP

Crazy little THING called love.. Queen

----------


## nanoo

just a LITTLE bit better --- Hermans Hermits ---  ::

----------


## coastown

should have known BETTER--jim diamond

----------


## nanoo

HAVE i the right --- the honeycombs ---  ::

----------


## coastown

this left feels RIGHT---bon jovi

----------


## johno

RIGHT said Fred..........Bernard Cribbins

----------


## bluelady

right in the palm of your hand - Bob McDill

----------


## nanoo

Love letters IN the sand --- Pat Boone ---  :Wink:

----------


## Julia

Sweet LOVE - Anita Baker

----------


## nanoo

LOVE LOVE me do --- the beatles --- :Wink:

----------


## NLP

You can't hurry LOVE.. Phil Collins

----------


## johno

LOVE is all around.........wet, wet. wet.   ::

----------


## Julia

I get AROUND - Beach Boys

----------


## johno

I who have nothing....Shirley Bassey... ::

----------


## anneoctober

> I who have nothing....Shirley Bassey...


except spam, johno..........  :Wink: 
You and I.....................Will Young

----------


## Big Jean

I Don't Need Your Rockin' Chair  -  George Jones

----------


## johno

rockin all over the world....QUOE  ::

----------


## nanoo

It's OVER --- Roy Orbison ---  ::

----------


## NLP

IT'S really you..Barbara Dickson

----------


## nanoo

I'TS my party --- Leslie Gore ---  :Wink:

----------


## Julia

My Bijou - Queen

----------


## nanoo

MY way --- frank sinatra ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

Pick Me up on your WAY down.........Charlie Walker ::

----------


## Buttercup

Walkin' DOWN the line ~ Bob Dylan

----------


## nanoo

THE hawaiian wedding song --- elvis ---  ::

----------


## Buttercup

WEDDING bells ~ Nancy Robertson

----------


## nanoo

the WEDDING song --- Lesley Gore? --- i think it was anyway ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

she's THE  one....Robbie Williams ::  ::

----------


## Julia

One - Metallica   ::

----------


## nanoo

ONE day at a time --- elvis ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

Hard day's night............Beatles............. ::

----------


## nanoo

The NIGHT has a thousand eyes --- Bobby Vee --- granny again anneoctober ---  ::  ::

----------


## anneoctober

For your eyes only........... Bond theme, could n't let granny see this one ! ::

----------


## nanoo

ONLY the lonely --- roy orbison ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

Only you.................... squeaky voiced guy............ ::

----------


## bluelady

You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder

----------


## NLP

dont it make MY brown eyes blue..Crystal Gayle

----------


## Julia

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis

----------


## johno

crocodile shoes.......jimmy nail.  ::

----------


## bluelady

Crocodile rock - Elton John

----------


## johno

[quote=anneoctober;252769]Only you.................... squeaky voiced guyquote]vince clark and he did have a squeaky voice
Knees Up Mother Brown....just about every cockney alive i guess. ::   ::

----------


## Julia

BROWN Eyed Girl - Van Morrison

----------


## nanoo

Mrs Brown you've got a lovely daughter --- Hermans Hermits ---  ::

----------


## NLP

I got A woman.. Elvis Presley

----------


## nanoo

I GOT you under my skin --- Perry Como ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

UNDER The BOARDWALK,,,, DRIFTERS.. BRUCE WILLIS.

----------


## nanoo

UNDER the moon of love --- Showaddywaddy ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

blue moon of kentucky [keep on shinin] elvis among many other,s ::

----------


## nanoo

MOON river --- andy williams ---  :Wink:

----------


## Buttercup

New MOON over Jamaica ~ Johnny Cash & Paul McCartney

----------


## bluelady

Jamaica jerk off - Elton John

----------


## golach

Off the wall ~Michael Jackson

----------


## anneoctober

Another brick in the wall.......Pink Floyd ::

----------


## bluelady

Wall flower - Bob Dylan

----------


## Buttercup

Watching FLOWERS in the rain ~ Move

----------


## anneoctober

Raindrops keep falling on my head....Sacha Distel

----------


## bluelady

Falling in love again - Marlene Dietrich....

----------


## johno

Catch A Falling Star..........Perry Como.... ::

----------


## anneoctober

on A night like this...................Kylie Minogue.............. ::

----------


## johno

last night ....the travelling willbury,s...... ::

----------


## NLP

one NIGHT in heaven..M people

----------


## nanoo

Here Comes the Night --- Them ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

Night after Night - Bob Dylan :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

Night has a Thousand Eyes --- frankie Avelon ---  ::

----------


## laguna2

Ebony Eyes - Everly Brothers

 :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

for your EYES only --- SHEILA EASTON --- ::  hi booze buddy --- ::

----------


## nanoo

sorry Sheena Easton --- hic hic it's the cider --- ::

----------


## nannydip

Only the lonely...........Roy Orbison

----------


## anneoctober

She's THE one.................Robbie Williams  ::

----------


## TRUCKER

THE ONE and only- chesney hawkes

----------


## anneoctober

THE long and winding road - Beatles

----------


## johno

on the road again.....willie  nelson.....

----------


## nanoo

knock ON wood --- amii stewart ---  :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

WOODen heart - Elvis..... ::

----------


## nanoo

I'ts a HEARTache --- Bonny Tyler ---  ::

----------


## coastown

ITS my life--bon jovi

----------


## anneoctober

IT'S not life as we know it, Jim............Star trekking across the universe
                                 hmmm or was that the Muppets? ::

----------


## johno

*It,s Now or Never.........ELVIS *

----------


## Julia

NOW That We've Found Love - O'Jays

----------


## nanoo

The Secrets THAT You Keep --- Mud ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

I never promised YOU a rose garden....... HELP Johno   ::

----------


## johno

*YOU* And Me And A Dog Named Boo....lobo....will That Do Anne .???

----------


## candyfloss

the best of ME - Ronan Keating

----------


## johno

BEND ME SHAPE ANYWAY YOU WANT ME......AMERICAN BREED..... ::

----------


## golach

Shape ~Sugarbabes

----------


## angela5

SHAPE of Things to Come........... Max Frost & The Troopers

----------


## anneoctober

THINGS aint what they used to be.................MAX BYGRAVES.....  ::

----------


## bluelady

be who you are - Barry Gibb

----------


## Julia

WHO are You - The Who

----------


## bluelady

You dont have to say you love me - Dusty

----------


## Julia

You Love Me - Manic Street Preachers

----------


## bluelady

Me, the peaceful heart - Lulu

----------


## johno

*HEART BEAT........THE ORIGINAL .....BUDDY HOLLY..*

----------


## angela5

Put a Little Love in Your HEART....... Jackie DeShannon

----------


## nanoo

puppy LOVE --- Donny Osmond ---  :Wink:

----------


## angela5

So I Can LOVE You...... The Emotions

----------


## nanoo

You were made for me --- Freddie and the Dreamers --- :Wink:

----------


## candyfloss

Hold ME-Fleetwood mac

----------


## angela5

WHAT Kind of Fool Do You Think I Am.......... Bill Deal & The Rhondels

----------


## nanoo

Don't laugh at me cos i'm a FOOL --- Norman  Wisdom ---  ::  ::

----------


## angela5

I'M Livin' In Shame............. Diana Ross & The Supremes

----------


## laguna2

Livin' doll- Cliff Richard

----------


## angela5

Rag Doll............. The 4 Seasons

----------


## laguna2

DOLL House - King Brothers

----------


## nanoo

Living DOLL --- Cliff ---  :Wink:

----------


## candyfloss

LIVING on a prayer - Bon Jovi

----------


## angela5

Love ON a northen line.............Northen line.... ::

----------


## nanoo

An evening PRAYER --- Elvis ---  :Wink:

----------


## angela5

AN Open Letter to My Teenage Son............ Victor Lundberg

----------


## nanoo

love LETTERs in the sand --- Pat Boone ---  :Wink:

----------


## angela5

The LOVE I Saw in You Was Just a Mirage.. Smokey Robinson & The Miracles

----------


## laguna2

She Loves YOU - The Beatles  ::   ::

----------


## nanoo

SHE's the girl of my best friend --- Elvis --- :Wink:

----------


## angela5

GIRL Watcher.... The O'Kaysions

----------


## laguna2

GIRL crazy - Hot Chocolate  :Wink:

----------


## angela5

My GIRL/Hey Girl........ Bobby Vee

----------


## nanoo

HEY you get of a my cloud --- rolling stones ---  ::

----------


## johno

Hey good looking.............Hank Williams

----------


## nanoo

GOOD Vibrations --- the beach boys ---  :Wink:  --- Thanx Johno ---  ::

----------


## angela5

Take GOOD Care Of My Baby.............. Bobby Vinton

----------


## nanoo

STAND and Deliver --- Adam and the Ants ---  :Wink:

----------


## johno

Rawhide....Frankie Laine...... :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

BABY love - The Supremes

----------


## coastown

BABY jane--rod stewart

----------


## nanoo

Sugar BABY --- Jimmy Powell ---  :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

BABY please don't go - Them

----------


## nanoo

GO now --- Moody Blues ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

Now im here - Brian May

----------


## johno

IM her yesterday,s man.....Chris Andrews ::

----------


## Julia

*MAN* I feel like a Woman - Shania Twain

----------


## johno

*pretty Woman....roy Orbison.*

----------


## Julia

Pretty Little Angel Eyes - Showaddywaddy

----------


## bluelady

Eyes that see in the dark - Kenny Rogers

----------


## johno

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain....Willie Nelson.

----------


## coastown

::  
blue hawaii----elvis

----------


## nanoo

BLUE suede shoes --- Elvis ---  ::

----------


## NLP

Don't it make my brown eyes BLUE..Crystal Gayle

----------


## nanoo

BLUE velvet --- Bobby Vinton ---  ::

----------


## bluelady

Velvet fountain - Elton john

----------


## anneoctober

Black velvet band..........The Dubliners... ::

----------


## johno

Paint it BLACK.......
THE ROLLING STONES

----------


## anneoctober

Black velvet - Allanah Myles.................

----------


## Julia

Black No. 1 - Type O Negative

----------


## nanoo

a walk in the BLACK forest --- Herp Alpert ---  :Wink:

----------


## Lolabelle

I *walk* the line ~ Johnny Cash

----------


## NLP

A good year for THE roses.. George Jones

----------


## candyfloss

Back for GOOD - Take That

----------


## golach

Good Vibrations ~ Beachboys

----------


## nanoo

GOOD golly miss molly --- Little richard ---  ::

----------


## anneoctober

MISS you nights..........Cliff Richard.. ::

----------


## johno

*Are YOU Lonesome Tonight. ELVIS. DIED 30 YEAR,S AGO  THURSDAY *

----------


## anneoctober

You ain't nothing but a hound dog.......THE King.....  ::

----------


## nanoo

* I can't stop loving YOU --- King Elvis --- programme on thursday night charting the life of a young Elvis ---  --- I'll be there ---*

----------


## anneoctober

STOP in the name of love..........supremes? ME too nanoo & Johno... :Wink:

----------


## NLP

Can't help falling in LOVE.. Elvis Presley........I'll be tuned in on thursday

----------


## bluelady

Love me for a reason, let the reason be love - Boyzone  :Wink:

----------


## Julia

Crazy little thing called love - Queen

----------


## Lolabelle

Crazy ~ ~ ~ Patsy Cline

----------


## Julia

Crazy - Aerosmith  ::

----------


## johno

crazy love......beyonce...... ::

----------


## nanoo

* Crazy Horses --- osmonds ---*

----------


## NLP

CRAZY little thing called love..Queen

----------


## coastown

LITTLE children--cant remember who sang it

----------


## nanoo

*Little ol wine drinker me --- Dean martin --- coastown, it was Billy J Kramer and the Dakotas. ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Mistletoe and WINE..........Cliff Richard ::

----------


## johno

> LITTLE children--cant remember who sang it


 Billy j CRAMER
RED RED WINE.... U B 40.... ::

----------


## anneoctober

Lady in RED.....Chris the iceberg..... ::

----------


## johno

*lay lady lay.... Bob Dylan....*

----------


## anneoctober

Silver LADY.........David Soul.............. :Grin:

----------


## bluelady

Lady Madonna - John Lennon and Paul McCartney

----------


## coastown

LADY in red--chris de burgh

----------


## anneoctober

RED,RED WINE................UB40........... ::  ::  26 SECS.......

----------


## laguna2

Red Sails in the Sunset - Fats Domino

... although I do prefer the subject of wine  :Grin:   hic  :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

SAILing........ROD STEWART.... :Wink:  DITTO LAGUNA2!

----------


## laguna2

sail away - little angels

and nanoo isn't even here to blame anneoctober  ::

----------


## anneoctober

UP,UP AND AWAY IN MY BEAUTIFUL BALLOON...........(THEY'RE SINGING IN MY HEAD LAGUNA2, BUT THEY NOT TELL ME THEIR NAMES !)

----------


## laguna2

Red Ballon - Dave Clark Five


...I can hear them too .... but name escapes me  :Frown:

----------


## laguna2

was it fifth dimension anneoctober?

----------


## anneoctober

49 RED BALLOONS..............CAN WE ALL HEAR THE VOICES?? ::

----------


## coastown

RED red wine--ub 40 ::

----------


## johno

little ole WINE drinker ,me........Dean Martin. ::

----------


## NLP

pretty LITTLE girl from omagh..Daniel O Donnell

----------


## coastown

PRETTY woman---roy orbison :Smile:

----------


## bluelady

Pretty woman - Roy Orbison

----------


## bluelady

SNAP!  ::  Pretty ribbons of blue - Jim Reeves 5 secs you'll beat me again

----------


## nanoo

* Blue Moon of Kentucky --- Elvis Presley ---*

----------


## NLP

Band OF gold..Freda Payne

----------


## nanoo

*BAND on the run --- the beatles ---*

----------


## golach

Run ~ Sandie Shaw

----------


## nanoo

* Run to Him --- Bobby Vee ---*

----------


## laguna2

Ticket TO Ride - Beatles  :: 


You still hearing voices anneoctober?   :Grin:

----------


## coastown

ride a white swan---t rex

----------


## johno

_a WHITE sports coat.....marti robbins. honest i did,nt shout white. _

----------


## laguna2

WHITE Christmas - Bing Crosby

.... and I didn't shout either  :Smile:

----------


## NLP

Lonely this CHRISTMAS.. Mud

----------


## coastown

only the LONELY--roy orbison

----------


## anneoctober

are you LONEsome tonight..........The King................. ::

----------


## johno

_Trail of the Lonesome Pine..Laurel & Hardy._

----------


## anneoctober

everybody needs SOMEbody sometime...........  ::  ok, ok, you stopped me in my tracks with that one johno..... ::

----------


## johno

> everybody needs SOMEbody sometime...........  ok, ok, you stopped me in my tracks with that one johno.....


c ,mon everybody..eddy cochrane.         the willbury,s great group

----------


## anneoctober

i don't like MONdays.....................boomtown rats....... :: 
did n't know about that group johno, until george harrison passed away....... :Embarrassment:

----------


## johno

*  I can see clearly now....... another great artiste Bob Marley.*

----------


## anneoctober

you and i........Will young..................... :Grin:

----------


## johno

*  i   want to be free.....queen.*

----------


## anneoctober

> * i want to be free.....queen.*


i'm free........John Inman..........ooops   :: 
I love you because...............Jim reeves..... ::

----------


## johno

*in love with a beautifull woman...dr hook......*

----------


## anneoctober

> *in love with a beautifull woman...dr hook......*


i loved them , lost my cassette, tried for cd and it no available   :: 
woman..............john lennon

----------


## johno

a good hearted woman [in love with a good timing man].    waylon jennings.
 you can download dr hook free from the net [i tunes] & burn it onto disc.

----------


## anneoctober

> a good hearted woman [in love with a good timing man]. waylon jennings.
> you can download dr hook free from the net [i tunes] & burn it onto disc.


You see.....i knew you were useful for something... ::  will get my son in law on the case. He's a IT person ie computer geek, eh whizz kid.....
wooden heart........Elvis   ::

----------


## johno

*dont go breaking my heart......the spice girl,s........*

----------


## nanoo

* Don't be cruel --- King Elvis --- did you lot watch last night? another tribute also, on ITV3 at 11pm -- Elvis, by the Presleys. it was great to see as well ---*

----------


## coastown

DONT cry for me argentina

----------


## NLP

The whole town's laughing at ME..Teddy Pendergrass

----------


## bluelady

Me and my shadow, Robbie Williams

----------


## Julia

At *My* Funeral - Crash Test Dummies

----------


## bluelady

Funeral for a friend/love lies bleeding - Elton John

----------


## johno

your my best friend ...Don Williams...... ::

----------


## bluelady

Best that you can do (Arthurs theme) - Christopher Cross :Grin:

----------


## johno

* i  CAN  see clearly now..Johnny Nash   *

----------


## coastown

I hear you knocking--dave edmunds

----------


## nanoo

* KNOCK 3 times --- Tony Orlando ---*

----------


## coastown

3 times a lady ?

----------


## nanoo

*LADY in red --- Chris Deburge ---*

----------


## johno

*she is my lady and i am her man.........Hill Dan.*

----------


## nanoo

* SHE's not there --- Zombies ---*

----------


## coastown

SHE's a lady-----tom jones

----------


## anneoctober

She.................Charles Asnovoice....... ::

----------


## johno

_the way SHE moves......Zion.....that was a hard one, had to google that,,_

----------


## anneoctober

> _the way SHE moves......Zion.....that was a hard one, had to google that,,_


love that song !
the wonder of you - Elvis  ::

----------


## johno

*you are alway,s on my mind.........Elvis*

----------


## anneoctober

are you lonesome tonight........ Elvis   ::  ::

----------


## bluelady

tonight i'll be staying here with you - Bob Dylan :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

She loves YOU - The Beatles

.... again  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bluelady

SHE - Charles Aznevor (or however you spell it)

----------


## nanoo

*SHE's not there --- The Zombies ---*

----------


## laguna2

There's a kind of hush - Herman's Hermits   :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

all KINDs of everything........................dana   ::

----------


## laguna2

ALL shook up - Elvis  :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

ALL my lovin........ the beatles

----------


## johno

*My Way*........*Elvis.*

----------


## laguna2

MY friend the sea - Petula Clark  :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

THE night has a thousand eyes..........bobby Darin? it's def NOT davro   ::

----------


## nanoo

* SEA of love --- Phil Phillips ---*

----------


## laguna2

LOVE story - Jethro Tull

----------


## anneoctober

Never ending story.....limahl  ::

----------


## laguna2

NEVER before - Deep Purple

----------


## nanoo

*It's now or NEVER --- Elvis ---*

----------


## angela5

Baby IT'S You........... The Shirelles

----------


## johno

*it,s only word,s...........Ronan Keating.....i think*

----------


## coastown

ONLY the lonely---roy orbison  ::

----------


## angela5

under THE bridge..........The Red Hot Chilli Peppers.

----------


## coastown

BRIDGE over troubled waters  (simon and garfunkel) ::

----------


## angela5

Starting All OVER Again ........Mel & Tim

----------


## laguna2

I'll never get OVER you - Freddie and the Dreamers  :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

I'LL be your automatic lover...........    ??? ::  ::

----------


## nanoo

*it's all OVER now --- rolling stones ---*

----------


## angela5

Gimmie ALL your lovin' ..........ZZ Top.

----------


## Julia

Gimme some Lovin' - Blues Brothers

----------


## johno

somewhere over the rainbow..........judy garland.   im sure it was

----------


## Buttercup

Don't let me cross OVER ~ Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

DONT go breaking my heart--elton john and kiki dee   ::

----------


## Buttercup

BREAKING up is hard to do ~ David Cassidy

----------


## coastown

HARD days night--the beatles ::

----------


## Buttercup

Strangers in the NIGHT ~ Frank Sinatra

----------


## johno

the NIGHT has a thousand eyes.....Bobby Vee.......god thats an oldie. ::

----------


## angela5

Lyin EYES............Eagles....

----------


## laguna2

Ebony EYES - Everley Brothers

----------


## nanoo

*Don't it make my Brown EYES Blue --- Crystal Gayle ---*

----------


## laguna2

Bright Eyes - Stephen Gately

.. the sad song - about the bunny  :Frown:

----------


## Buttercup

Looking through the EYES of love ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## laguna2

Are you ready for LOVE - Elton John  :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

*she LOVE's you --- the beatles ---*

----------


## laguna2

YOU were made for me -Freddie and the Dreamers  ::

----------


## nanoo

*Love Love ME Do --- the Beatles ---*

----------


## laguna2

DO wah diddy diddy - Manfred Man  ::

----------


## nanoo

* DO you love me --- Brian Poole and the Tremeloes ---*

----------


## laguna2

ME and my shadow - Frank Sinatra and Sammy Davies Jnr

----------


## Julia

Do you Love *ME* - KISS

----------


## johno

DO you wanna dance...the Mamas & Papas

----------


## Big Jean

To DANCE With My Father Again --  Luther Vandross

----------


## angela5

DANCE With Me Henry...... Georgia Gibbs

----------


## NLP

You needed ME.. Boyzone

----------


## nanoo

*Remind me of YOU --- Little Ceasar and the Roma Group ---*

----------


## bluelady

you cant hurry love - Phil Collins

----------


## angela5

CAN'T help falling in love..........UB40

----------


## NLP

LOVE the one you're with.. Luther Vandross

----------


## johno

ONE day at a time....Joan Baez............. ::

----------


## nanoo

*a hard DAY' s night --- the beetles ---*

----------


## coastown

HARD rains gonna fall---bryan ferry  ::

----------


## nanoo

*Purple RAIN --- Prince ---*

----------


## johno

_cold kentucky rain..............elvis presley...._

----------


## laguna2

November Rain - Guns 'n' Roses     ::

----------


## bluelady

Rain - The Beatles........

----------


## johno

Rain ing in my heart.... Leo Sawyer. ok so i cheated a little bit.

----------


## bluelady

Heart of my Heart - four aces....... i'll let you off Johno  :Grin:

----------


## johno

wooden heart.....one of elvis,s worst.. ::

----------


## Julia

Young at *Heart* - The Bluebells

----------


## bluelady

Heart of a clown - Gene Watson

----------


## candyfloss

Tears of a clown - Can't remember who sings it though  ::

----------


## nanoo

*Cathys' CLOWN --- Everly Brothers ---*

----------


## laguna2

CLOWN shoes - Johnny Burnett  :Grin:

----------


## bluelady

crocodile shoes - Jimmy Nail -  Smokey Robinson sang Tears of a clown candyfloss

----------


## johno

blue suede shoes...........E

----------


## bluelady

shoe saleman - Alice Cooper

----------


## Julia

Little Old Lady Who Lived In A Shoe - Wally Wiggins

----------


## coastown

lady willpower---gary puckett and the union gap-- :: -

----------


## bluelady

Lady what's tommorrow - Elton John

----------


## nanoo

*Lady in Red --- Chris de Burge ---*

----------


## coastown

lady eve madonna--the beatles :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*She's a lady --- Tom Jones ---*

----------


## bluelady

Three times a lady - lionel Ritchie

----------


## nanoo

*Knock THREE TIMES on the ceiling --- Tony Orlando and Dawn ---*

----------


## johno

_Three times a lady..........Lonel Ritchie.._

----------


## anneoctober

Lady marmalade.....Labelle ::

----------


## nanoo

*Lady Willpower --- Gary puckett and the Union Gap ---*

----------


## NLP

LADY in red.. Chris De Burgh

----------


## johno

_The Lady is a Tramp...........Frank Sinatra..............._

----------


## anneoctober

gypsies, TRAMPs and thieves.........cher  ::

----------


## Lolabelle

*Theives* in the night ~ Mos Def

----------


## nanoo

*In the Middle of the NIGHT --- Jimmy Buffett ---*

----------


## coastown

NIGHT   fever---the bee gees  :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*Saturday NIGHT at the Movies --- the Drifters ---*

----------


## NLP

Children of THE revolution..T-Rex

----------


## johno

_THE GREEN GREEN GRASS OF HOME.........TOM JONES._

----------


## nanoo

*HOME HOME on the range --- Roy Rodgers ---*

----------


## laguna2

HOME is where the heart it ............. Gladys Knight and the Pips   :Grin:

----------


## coastown

its a HEART ache--(bonnie tyler i think)--- :Smile:

----------


## johno

_Heart Beat......the proper version by Buddy Holly..._

----------


## coastown

every BEAT of my heart---rod stewart--- :Smile:

----------


## anneoctober

heart of glass...Blondie  :Wink:

----------


## coastown

wooden HEART---elvis-- ::

----------


## anneoctober

nothing but a heart ache.....Bonnie Tyler    :: 
coastown you b n naughty again !!

----------


## coastown

young HEARTS run free--(sorry anne didnt realise lol)---- ::

----------


## anneoctober

Young guns Wham.............  ::

----------


## coastown

forever YOUNG---the pretenders-- ::

----------


## anneoctober

Young girl...................  guy is singing song in me head, but no tellan his name....    ::

----------


## NLP

Pretty little GIRL from Omagh.. Daniel O Donnell

----------


## nanoo

*PRETTY woman --- roy orbison ---  --- anneoctober, here i come to your rescue again, te he. young girl, was sung by, gary puckett and the union gap.*

----------


## coastown

PRETTY little thing called love----queen--- ::

----------


## nanoo

*LITTLE donkey --- nina and frederick ---*

----------


## coastown

LITTLE by  little----?---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*the LITTLE drummer boy --- beverley sisters ---*

----------


## candyfloss

A BOY named Sue - Johnny Cash.

----------


## nanoo

*peggy sue --- buddy holly ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Peggy Sue got married...........buddy holly   ::  :: 
thanks nanoo - I must be an undercover gary wotsit fan!

----------


## laguna2

I GOT you Babe - Cher

... think she is just fabulous!!!!!!    :Grin:

----------


## johno

I,ve GOT a tiger by the tail,,,, Buck Owens ::

----------


## nanoo

*I'm a Tiger --- Lulu ---  Your very welcome anneoctober, any time ---*

----------


## golach

*Tiger* feet ~ Mud

----------


## nanoo

*your a TIGER --- the bluenotes ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Tiger Love ....Duane Eddy. Ggggrrrr..... ::

----------


## coastown

puppy love-----donny osmand--- :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE me tender --- Elvis ---*

----------


## laguna2

ME and the farmer - The Housemartins

----------


## anneoctober

ME and Mrs Jones......... ?? nanoooooo ::

----------


## Julia

Please Release ME ~ Englebert Humperdink

----------


## bluelady

me and bobby mcgee, janas joplin...........

----------


## anneoctober

Bobby's girl................. Helen Shapiro  ::

----------


## coastown

uptown GIRL  ------billy joel----westlife---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*young girl --- Anneoctobers very own --- gary  puckette and the union gap ---*

----------


## laguna2

Young Ones (The) - Cliff Richard  :Grin:

----------


## anneoctober

Young at heart    ......  Bluebells.....   ::  like nanoo & laguna2 & Johno   ::

----------


## coastown

my HEART will go on---celine dion--- ::

----------


## anneoctober

Heart breaker....Dionne Warwick.......
Coastown , yur do an hid again.......  ::

----------


## coastown

HEART of glass---blondie--- ::

----------


## anneoctober

Heart ache    Bonnie Tyler.......   ::

----------


## coastown

HEART on my sleeve--gallagher and lyle------ ::

----------


## anneoctober

Green sleeves........ anon !  ::

----------


## nanoo

*green green grass of home --- tom jones ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Ever green............Will Young  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

*Green onions --- booker t and the mgs ---*

----------


## Julia

Green door - Shakin' Stevens

----------


## nanoo

*this DOOR swings both ways --- hermans hermits ---*

----------


## anneoctober

The door is always open.... C&W emm, nanoo?  ::

----------


## anneoctober

> *Green onions --- booker t and the mgs ---*


is this another test nanoo for me & laguna2?  ::

----------


## johno

_you are always on my mind.....ELVIS PRESLEY._

----------


## coastown

ALWAYS the last to know--del amitri-- :Smile:

----------


## anneoctober

the LAST waltz......... englebert humperdink.. ::

----------


## laguna2

LAST Dance - Donna Summer

----------


## golach

Last Train To San Fernando ~Johnny Duncan & The Blue Grass Boys

----------


## laguna2

Runaway TRAIN - Soul Asylum   :Grin:

----------


## coastown

last TRAIN to clarksville---the monkeys  ::

----------


## johno

_Last train to San Fernando.... Nancy Whiskey...._

----------


## coastown

LAST waltz--engelbert----- ::

----------


## Julia

Last Christmas ~ Wham

----------


## coastown

white christmas--bing crosby---- ::

----------


## Julia

All I want for Christmas is you! - Maria Carey

----------


## bluelady

You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder

----------


## nanoo

*we ARE family --- sister sledge ---*

----------


## johno

_ARE you lonesome tonight.........ELVIS_

----------


## angela5

Are YOU Happy ......Jerry Butler

----------


## johno

_Happy ness..........Ken Dodd........_

----------


## anneoctober

Happy birthday.........Altered images   ::

----------


## nanoo

*HAPPY talk ---  captain sensible ---*

----------


## bluelady

talk to me baby - frank sinatra

----------


## nanoo

*baby love --- the supremes --- *

----------


## anneoctober

I LOVE you because...........     Jim Reeves  ::

----------


## coastown

> I LOVE you because........... Jim Reeves


didnt know you cared anneoctober--sweet LOVE--FIERCE :: ---

----------


## johno

_Sweet Caroline......... Neil Diamond......_

----------


## golach

Caroline ~ Status Quo  ::

----------


## angela5

hey CAROLINE..........Dave Bell  :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

*HEY jude --- the beatles ---*

----------


## angela5

HEY bo diddley...........Ronnie Hawkins.... ::

----------


## coastown

HEY girl dont bother me--(cant remember who sang it)-- ::

----------


## angela5

Come Softly to ME........... The Fleetwoods


Coastown, was it The Tams in 1971?

----------


## nanoo

* SOFTLY i will leave you --- matt munro --- or  --- elvis ---*

----------


## Ash

killing me softly

the fugees :Grin:

----------


## coastown

wake ME up before you gogo---wham-- ::

----------


## nanoo

*let ME entertain you --- robbie williams ---*

----------


## angela5

LET the Good Times Roll / Feel So Good..................... Bunny Sigler

----------


## coastown

youre GOOD girls gonna go bad   (dolly parton) ?

----------


## angela5

YOU'RE My Everything.............. The Temptations

----------


## nanoo

*EVERYTHING i do i do it for you --- bryan adams ---*

----------


## angela5

Born to make YOU happy.......Britney Spears.

----------


## nanoo

*BORN free --- matt munro ---*

----------


## Julia

I Want to Break Free! ~ Queen

----------


## nanoo

*I walk the line --- johnnie cash ---*

----------


## coastown

the WALK of life---dire straits-- :Smile:

----------


## bluelady

Life is real- Freddie Mercury

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE --bon jovi---- ::

----------


## johnny north

LIFE and how to live it - R.E.M.

----------


## nanoo

*HOW  do you do what you do to me --- gerry and the pacemakers ---*

----------


## anneoctober

YOU'll never walk alone.........  Gerry & the pacemakers  ::

----------


## johno

*Walk of LIFE.....Dire Straits......*

----------


## Mr_Me19

WALK Don't Run - The John Barry Seven

----------


## johno

_run away..... Del Shannon_

----------


## bluelady

Not fade away - Buddy Holly

----------


## angela5

Funny How Time Slips AWAY............... Jimmy Elledge

----------


## nanoo

*it's a little bit FUNNY --- elton  john ---*

----------


## angela5

FUNNY Face ..........Donna Fargo

----------


## johno

_ FUNNY way O Laughing.......Burl Ives............._

----------


## nanoo

*way down --- elvis ---*

----------


## coastown

DOWN down deeper and down----status quo-- ::

----------


## anneoctober

down town.......petula clarke      ::

----------


## coastown

dirty old TOWN---the pogues :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

*OLD man river --- paul robeson ---*

----------


## coastown

moon RIVER----?--- ::

----------


## johno

_dark side of the MOON.....Pink Floyd.........._

----------


## coastown

fly me to the MOON--matt monroe---- ::

----------


## johno

_ come FLY with me......Westlife......._

----------


## coastown

COME up and see me--steve harley and cockney rebel--- ::

----------


## Julia

Come Dancing - Kinks

----------


## Lolabelle

Gambler, The ...... Kenny Rogers  ::

----------


## nanoo

*THE hippy hippy shake --- swinging blue jeans ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

Ebony and Ivory ...... .... Paul McCartney

----------


## coastown

stand AND deliver--adam and the ants--- ::

----------


## bluelady

Stand by me - Ben E king

----------


## anneoctober

Stand by your man..................Tammy Wynette

----------


## coastown

STAND and deliver--adam and the ants-- ::

----------


## Lolabelle

::  Ring Ring ************** Abba

----------


## johno

* She wears my RING....Johnny Okeefe.. Elvis took it out too.  and im not shouting.*

----------


## coastown

She----Charles Anzavor----- ::

----------


## nanoo

*SHE's not there --- The Zombies ---*

----------


## Julia

If you're *not* the one ~ Daniel Beddingfield

----------


## johno

but she,s NOT you.... Elvis Presley

----------


## bluelady

you to me are everything - the real thing

----------


## coastown

Everything I do i do it for you----bryan adams---- ::

----------


## johno

_ every little thing you do.....Westlife..._

----------


## bluelady

do that you want that you do to me -- Freddie and the dreamers

----------


## nanoo

*i WANT you i need you i love you --- elvis ---*

----------


## golach

NEED You Tonight ~ INXS

----------


## coastown

with  YOU all the time---gareth gates-- :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

*its' ALL over now --- rolling stones ---*

----------


## coastown

ITS my party--altered images--?--- ::

----------


## Julia

*It's* Alright ~ Huey Lewis and the News

----------


## anneoctober

It's all right mama.......Elvis    ::  ::

----------


## johno

_ITS ALL RIGHT.....THE TRAVELLING WILLBURY,S  _

----------


## NLP

IT'S ALL in the game.. The Four Tops

----------


## nanoo

*IT'S over --- roy orbison ---*

----------


## johno

_ it.s now or never.........Elvis presley._

----------


## Ash

right NOW -atomic kitten

----------


## nanoo

*i gan see clearly NOW --- johnny nash ---*

----------


## Ash

but *I* do love you - leeanne rimes

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE me tender --- Elvis ---*

----------


## Ash

cant buy me love - the beatles

----------


## coastown

LOVE train---the o jays----- :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*send ME the pillow that you dream on --- johnny tillotson ---*

----------


## coastown

DREAM a little dream---? ::

----------


## johno

_all i have to do is DREAM.....Everly brother,s...._

----------


## nanoo

*sweet  DREAMs baby --- roy orbison ---*

----------


## anneoctober

dream lover.......... ??  Nanoo knows, cos she's my smart buddy!!  ::  :Wink:

----------


## coastown

i just want a LOVER---texas-- ::

----------


## anneoctober

LOVE love me do........The beatles ::

----------


## johno

_ Do you LOVE me.....Dave Clarke Five......._

----------


## coastown

After the LOVE has gone--earth wind and fire---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*THE little drummer boy --- johnny mathis ---*

----------


## bluelady

a boy named sue

----------


## angela5

When A woman's fed up.....R.Kelly

----------


## nanoo

*when A man loves a woman --- percy sledge ---*

----------


## coastown

man i feel like a WOMAN--shania twain---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*feels LIKE i'm in love --- kelly marie ---*

----------


## Ash

:Grin: when your IN LOVE with a beautiful woman - Dr HOOK

----------


## angela5

LOVE Makes the World Go 'Round .......Paul Anka

----------


## Ash

Love is all around - wet wet wet

----------


## angela5

Show me LOVE.....Robyn

----------


## coastown

LOVE come down---evelyn champagne---- :Smile:

----------


## angela5

COME go with me.....The Beach Boys.

----------


## nanoo

*COME fly with me --- frank sinatra ---*

----------


## johno

* Bend me shape any way you want ME...American Breed......*

----------


## Ash

I want you to want me - Letters to Cleo

----------


## anneoctober

ME and my shadow.....Max Bygraves...... ::

----------


## coastown

cant buy ME love----the beatles :Smile:

----------


## bluelady

love love me do - the Beatles............

----------


## johno

_  LOVE is all around.....Wet Wet Wet.._

----------


## coastown

rock AROUND the clock-----bill haley and the comets----- ::

----------


## Julia

THE Black Parade ~ My Chemical Romance

----------


## coastown

easter PARADE--JUDY GARLAND--- :Wink:

----------


## johno

Paint it BLACK........the Stones.... ::

----------


## coastown

PAINT your wagon--lee marvin----- ::

----------


## nanoo

*the first time ever i saw YOUR face --- roberta flack ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

The *first* cut is the deepest ~ Cat Stevens

----------


## nanoo

*THE twist --- chubby checker ---*

----------


## johno

*The Taker....Waylon Jennings......*

----------


## nanoo

*THE way we were --- barbara streisand ---*

----------


## coastown

my WAY----frank sinatra :Grin:

----------


## NLP

when she was MY girl .. The four tops

----------


## coastown

young GIRL---?---- ::

----------


## Ash

My *GIRL* - The Temptations

----------


## coastown

uptown GIRL---billy joel---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*she's the GIRL of my best friend --- elvis ---*

----------


## bluelady

Hey GIRL dont bother me -- The Tams

----------


## golach

GIRL from Mars ~ Ash

----------


## Julia

Candy Girl ~ New Edition

----------


## coastown

goodnight GIRL-----wet wet wet--- ::

----------


## WildChild

GOODNIGHT  Irene........

----------


## Julia

Goodnight Song ~ Tears for Fears

----------


## nanoo

*this is my SONG --- petula clarke ---*

----------


## coastown

its MY life---bon jovi-- ::

----------


## angela5

IT'S A Miracle .........Barry Manilow

----------


## NLP

A pal must be A pal forever.. Rose Marie

----------


## angela5

Give It Up or Turnit A Loose............. James Brown

----------


## anneoctober

every which  way but loose.        clint eastwood film theme

----------


## johno

_ Footloose........kevin Bacon......_

----------


## coastown

east of eden------ ::

----------


## bluelady

East of the rockies - Bobby darin and Joe Macer

----------


## Julia

> East of the rockies - Bobby darin and Joe Macer


'The Song Game' has gone a bit skewiff!  LOL

*THE* show must go on ~ Queen

----------


## bluelady

Thats an oldie song Julia,  i looked on an old record. ha ha 

SHOW me heaven - Maria Mckee.

I was going to put, Show me the way to go home etc hic, hic  ::

----------


## nanoo

*sent ME the pillow that you dream on --- johnny tilotson  ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

_Sweet Dreams of You...... Patsy Cline_

----------


## nanoo

*SWEET DREAMS baby --- roy orbison ---*

----------


## bluelady

Baby Love, my baby love - Supremes

----------


## coastown

to LOVE somebody--nina simone--- :Wink:

----------


## Julia

*Somebody* to Love ~ Queen

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE me tender --- elvis ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

Songs about *ME* ~ Trace Adkins

----------


## nanoo

*bring ME sunshine --- morecombe and wise ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

Sunshine on my shoulders ....... John Denver

----------


## coastown

say MY name---destinys child---- :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*MY way --- frank sinatra ---*

----------


## coastown

is this the WAY to amarilo (forgot who sang it now. most annoying ::

----------


## nanoo

*THIS is my life --- Tony Bennet --- it was Tony Christie coastown ---*

----------


## johno

my funny way o laughing.. burl ives...[wish i could get smaller printing than this :: ]

----------


## nanoo

*MY FUNNY valentine --- chet baker ---*

----------


## johno

my guy ..diana ross. [still cant get smaller typing]  ::

----------


## bluelady

My heart belongs to only you - Bobby Vinton

----------


## Lolabelle

Only You : The Platters

----------


## nanoo

*Only the Lonely --- Roy orbison ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

So Lonely ~ The Police

----------


## nanoo

*i'm just a LONELY boy --- tommy steele ---*

----------


## coastown

my BOY lollipop----millie------ ::

----------


## nanoo

*Oh BOY --- Buddy Holly ---*

----------


## johno

hey there lonely boy.....ruby & the romantics....

----------


## nanoo

*HEY jude --- beatles ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Hey -  Red Hot Chilli Peppers.................. ::

----------


## nanoo

*HEY you get off my cloud --- rolling stones ---*

----------


## bluelady

hey, thats no way to say goodbye - Vogues

----------


## anneoctober

goodbye, ruby tuesday......The Stones  ::

----------


## coastown

never say GOODBYE----bon jovi------ ::

----------


## nanoo

*NEVER on a sunday --- melina mercuri ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Sunday,Monday or always.....Jimmy Van Heusen   ::

----------


## nanoo

*ALWAYS on my mind --- Elvis ---*

----------


## NLP

knockin ON heavens door.. Eric Clapton

----------


## nanoo

*up ON the roof --- the drifters ---*

----------


## nanoo

*wake me UP before you go go --- george michael ---*

----------


## johno

*WAKE up Little Susie......The Everly Bros.........*

----------


## nanoo

*LITTLE sister --- Elvis ---*

----------


## Julia

Poor Little Fool ~ Rick Nelson

----------


## bluelady

Fool for you - The impressions

----------


## NLP

Save the last dance FOR me.. The Drifters

----------


## coastown

SAVE all your kisses for me --------brotherhood of man (i think)----- ::

----------


## nanoo

*love love ME do --- the beatles --- yes your right coastown ---*

----------


## golach

ME Myself I ~ Joan Armatrading

----------


## nanoo

*I love you because --- matt munro ---*

----------


## anneoctober

everlasting LOVE............by the love affair  ::

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE letters in the sand --- Pat Boone ---*

----------


## Julia

LOVE of my Life ~ Queen

----------


## nanoo

*These are the days OF MY LIFE --- Freddie Mercury ---*

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE---bon jovi--- :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

*wear MY ring around you neck --- Elvis ---*

----------


## coastown

rock  AROUND the clock --bill haley and the comets-- ::

----------


## nanoo

*all AROUND my hat --- steeleye pan ---*

----------


## bluelady

Wherever I lay my hat, thats my home - Paul Young

----------


## nanoo

*welcome to MY world --- jim reeves ---*

----------


## coastown

MY my my delila----tom jones--- ::  (not sure about the spelling)

----------


## nanoo

*this is MY song --- petula clarke ---*

----------


## coastown

the birdie SONG-----?

----------


## nanoo

* THE river of no return --- Joel McCrae --- now that not only old, it's ancient te he ---*

----------


## johno

*Moon River........ancient also.     [ Andy Williams]*

----------


## golach

Moon Shadow ~ Cat Stevens

----------


## nanoo

*blue MOON of Kenucky --- Elvis ---*

----------


## coastown

BLUE suede shoes--elvis--- ::

----------


## nanoo

*BLUE Christmas --- Elvis ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Don't it make your brown eyes BLUE - Crystal Gayle

----------


## coastown

BROWN eyed girl----va n morrison----- ::

----------


## nanoo

*Young GIRL --- gary puckett and the union gap ---*

----------


## coastown

YOUNG at heart ---the bluebells---- :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

*the YOUNG ones --- cliff richard ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Forever YOUNG.........Alphaville.......... ::

----------


## nanoo

*FOREVER and ever --- Perry Como --- now thats an oldie ---*

----------


## johno

* no regrets ....jon bon jovi...........*

----------


## angela5

NO friend of mine...........Tempamental

----------


## anneoctober

You've got a FRIEND in me.....Randy Newman ::

----------


## nanoo

*as long as he needs ME --- shirley bassey ---*

----------


## golach

Long Tall Sally ~ Little Richard

----------


## nanoo

*mustang SALLY --- wilson picket ---*

----------


## johno

* Sally.......Vera lynne or Gracie Fields, ??*

----------


## nanoo

*Sally can't Dance --- velvet underground ---*

----------


## anneoctober

I can't dance................Phil Collins  ::

----------


## nanoo

*Dance with the devil --- cozy powell ---*

----------


## johno

*Dance the Night Away [with senorita,s who can sway] ,  The Mavericks*

----------


## Buttercup

A DANCE called America ~ Rinrig

----------


## johno

* Coming to America...Neil Diamond*

----------


## anneoctober

Kids in America ........  Kim Wilde ::

----------


## nanoo

*American pie --- don mclean ---*

----------


## golach

Pie Jesu ~ Sarah Brightman & Paul Miles-Kingston  ::

----------


## johno

* American Pie....Don Maclean.       not madonna,s drivel*

----------


## anneoctober

American life............Madonna & Missy Elliott   ::

----------


## nanoo

*kids in AMERICA --- kim Wilde ---*

----------


## laguna2

Do AMERICA ...

Mark Knopfler   :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

*god bless AMERICA --- celine dion ---*

----------


## morganria

God Save The Queen - Sex Pistols

----------


## johno

*   Queen of the Silver Dollar.... Philomena Begley..*

----------


## nanoo

*SILVER threads and golden needles --- Linda Ronstadt ---*

----------


## johno

*You and me AND a dog named boo............cool song by lobo...*

----------


## Buttercup

Who let the DOGs out? ~ Prodigal

----------


## johno

* Let it Be ........beatles *

----------


## Big Jean

LET Me Try Again -- Frank Sinatra

----------


## morganria

Will you still love me tomorrow -- don't know who sings it

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE love me do --- beatles ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Sugar baby love................  Mud  ??  nanoo, ask granny kweek   ::

----------


## NLP

Bye bye BABY .. Bay city rollers

----------


## nanoo

*baby love --- diana ross and the supremes*

----------


## nanoo

*sugar BABY --- jimmy powell ---*

----------


## johno

ill be your baby tonight......Robert Palmer

----------


## morganria

*Tonights* the night - Rod Stewart

----------


## nanoo

*the NIGHT has a thousand eyes --- Bobby Vee ---*

----------


## NLP

save THE last dance for me.. The Drifters

----------


## nanoo

*THE LAST waltz --- englebert humperdink ---*

----------


## johno

*THE old rugged cross.............*

----------


## bluelady

old man - Neil young

----------


## tam

old brown shoe ----- the beatles

----------


## johno

* dont it make my BROWN eyes blue.....Loretta Lynne. i think. *

----------


## anneoctober

[quote=johno;277748]* dont it make my BROWN eyes blue.....Loretta Lynne. i think.* /quote]
Crystal Gayle sang it too, Johno .
Brown eyed man..... Buddy Holly  ::

----------


## johno

*BROWN Girl in the Rain....Van Morrison*

----------


## anneoctober

RAIN drops keep falling on my head........ Sacha Distel.......... ::

----------


## golach

Keep on Dancing ~ Bay City Rollers

----------


## nanoo

*KEEP searchin --- del shannon ---*

----------


## johno

*KEEP on running......the spencer davis group. i think?*

----------


## morganria

*RUNNING* up that hill - Kate Bush   ::

----------


## nanoo

*keep on RUNNING --- spencer davis group ---*

----------


## johno

* Bring it ON home to me.........Sam Cooke.*

----------


## nanoo

*Don't BRING me down --- Electric Light Orchestra ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Dont you bring me down today.........Christine Aguilera  ::

----------


## nanoo

*DON'T --- Elvis ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

You *don't* have to say you love me ~ Dusty Springfield

----------


## bluelady

love Love me do - Beatles

----------


## nanoo

*DO you love me --- brian poole and the tremeloes ---*

----------


## laguna2

Love me do ..... The Beatles

----------


## anneoctober

But will you love me tomorrow?...........    ::  GRANNNNNYY.... ::

----------


## nanoo

*love me tender --- elvis ---  --- sorry anneoctober she's oot wi ma granny the nicht ---*

----------


## Lolabelle

Please, please me. ~ The Beatles.

----------


## Welcomefamily

Me and U ----cassie

----------


## nanoo

*matthew AND son --- cat stevens ---*

----------


## anneoctober

And I love you so..................Jim Reeves  :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*aw shucks anneoctober you say the nicest things XXXXXX                       Love is a many Splendour Thing --- Matt Munro ---*

----------


## johno

*LOVE is all around  .. marti pellow. wet wet wet.*

----------


## Welcomefamily

My love IS like a red red rose

----------


## nanoo

*RED red wine --- UB40 ---*

----------


## Welcomefamily

Mistletoe and Wine

----------


## johno

*  days of wine & roses..... Andy Williams..red red wine, cool song nanoo.*

----------


## nanoo

*those were the DAYS my friend --- mary hopkin --- thanx johno will have that with my Wispa tonight te he ---*

----------


## angela5

Stop Playing With MY Mind......Barbara Tucker

----------


## nanoo

*MY way --- frank sinatra ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Don't it make MY brown eyes blue................  Crystal Gayle

----------


## angela5

Back When MY Hair Was Short ........Gunhill Road

----------


## anneoctober

BACK in the USSR   - The beatles.................

----------


## nanoo

*down IN THE boondocks --- billy joe royal ---*

----------


## NLP

DOWN on the beach tonight..The Drifters

----------


## nanoo

*tonights so right for love --- elvis ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Doh ray me fah so la tee doh.................. Julie Andrews    ::

----------


## johno

*High Hopes up in the Sky Hopes..... Frank Sinatra.....*

----------


## anneoctober

SKYe boat song..................... Calum Kennedy.............. ::

----------


## nanoo

*stop rockin the BOAT --- sammy davis jr ---*

----------


## johno

*Rocking All Over the World........Status Quo*

----------


## nanoo

*what the WORLD needs now --- cilla black ---*

----------


## johno

in his hand,s he,s got the whole world.....gospel song dont know who sung it.?? ::

----------


## nanoo

*I GOT you babe ---sonny and cher ---*

----------


## angela5

Damn *I* wish i was your lover....Sophie B. Hawkins

----------


## nanoo

*I just can't help falling in love with you --- Elvis ---*

----------


## angela5

Baby, Now That I've Found *YOU*...... The Foundations

----------


## nanoo

*maybe BABY --- Buddy Holly ---*

----------


## anneoctober

Baby love.......Diana Ross & the Supremes

----------


## golach

Baby take a Bow ~ Adam Faith

----------


## anneoctober

Maybe Baby.................Buddy Holly   ::

----------


## johno

* I,ll be your BABY tonight.............Robert Palmer......*

----------


## lady penelope

* TONIGHT,* gonna have a real good time..... :: .....Queen

----------


## nanoo

*GONNA wash that man right outa ma hair --- Mitzi gaynor ---*

----------


## johno

*Brown Eyed Handsome MAN......BUDDY HOLLY..*

----------


## nanoo

*BROWN girl in the ring --- Boney M ---*

----------


## NLP

Can't help falling IN love.. Elvis

----------


## nanoo

*HELP --- Beatles ---*

----------


## golach

Help Me Make It Through The Night ~ Gladys Knight & The Pips

----------


## nanoo

*NIGHT of fear --- the move ---*

----------


## golach

Night Fever ~ Bee Gees

----------


## lady penelope

Strangers in the *night* - Frank Sinatra - doo bee doobee doo!

----------


## nanoo

*STRANGER in paradise ---  matt munro ---*

----------


## coastown

PARADISE lost---the herd---- :Grin:

----------


## nanoo

*if PARADISE is half as nice --- Amen Corner ---*

----------


## angela5

Another day in *paradise.......*phil collins

----------


## nanoo

*I'll never find ANOTHER you --- the seekers ---*

----------


## angela5

Are *YOU* Ready........... Pacific Gas & Electric

----------


## anneoctober

You are my world................Cilla Black................. ::

----------


## nanoo

*well i ask YOU --- eden kane ---*

----------


## golach

YOU Were Made For Me ~ Freddie and the Dreamers

----------


## anneoctober

I love YOU because................  Jim Reeves

----------


## Buttercup

I LOVE beer ~ Tom T Hall

----------


## nanoo

*I will always love you --- Whitney Houston ---*

----------


## coastown

Love In An Elevator---aerosmith--- :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*I Can't Help Falling In LOVE With You --- Elvis Presley ---*

----------


## johno

*In LOVE With a beautiful woman....Dr Hook*

----------


## nanoo

*Your BEAUTIFUL --- James Blunt ---*

----------


## coastown

BEAUTIFUL sunday[[[[[[[ ::

----------


## nanoo

*BEAUTIFUL --- Christina Aguilera ---*

----------


## anneoctober

A beautiful lie.................30 seconds to mars     ::

----------


## nanoo

*A Whiter Shade of Pale --- Procol Harum ---*

----------


## johno

*from A distance,........Cliff Richard*

----------


## nanoo

*FROM a jack to a king --- Ned Miller ---*

----------


## johno

*King of the road......Roger Miller.*

----------


## Yoda the flump

On the *Road* again - Canned Heat

----------


## anneoctober

This is the road to hell.......................Chris Rhea ::

----------


## nanoo

*IS this the way to Amarillo --- tony christie ---*

----------


## coastown

my WAY----frank sinatra---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*WAY down yonder in New Orleans --- Black and White Minstrals ---*

----------


## TRUCKER

WAY back home  -Junior walker and the all-stars

----------


## nanoo

*HOME home on the range --- Roy Rogers ---*

----------


## TRUCKER

HOME is where the heart is-  gladys knight and the pips.

----------


## nanoo

*WHERE did our love go --- The Supremes ----*

----------


## golach

Go now ~ Moody Blues

----------


## nanoo

*He'll Have to GO --- Matt Munnro ---*

----------


## golach

*Have* A Drink On Me ~Lonnie Donegan

----------


## nanoo

*The DRINKing Song --- Mario Lanza ---*

----------


## girniegoe

DRINK To Me Only With Thine Eyes - sung by any 1950s primary class at Wick North School under Miss Clyne, music teacher! - (Sorry, couldn't resist just ignore)

----------


## nanoo

*ONLY the Lonely --- roy Orbison ---*

----------


## girniegoe

Sgt. Pepper's LONELY Hearts Club Band - The Beatles

----------


## nanoo

*BAND on the run --- The Beatles ---*

----------


## girniegoe

RUN rabbit, run rabbit...... Flanagan & Allen

----------


## nanoo

*RUNaway --- Del Shannon ---*

----------


## girniegoe

Come AWAY with Me - Norah Jones

----------


## coastown

COME up and see me---steve harley and cockney rebel--- :Smile:

----------


## golach

Up On The Catwalk ~Simple Minds

----------


## Mik.M.

UP ON THE roof - Robson and Jerome

----------


## nanoo

*UP UP and away --- Fifth Dimension ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

oops UPside your head - the gap band

----------


## johno

*  UP town girl...Billy Joel..*

----------


## Lolabelle

Down *Town* ~ Petulia Clarke

----------


## nanoo

*Way DOWN --- Elvis ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

Down down .Status Quo

----------


## girniegoe

The Night They Drove Old Dixie *Down* - Bob Dylan

----------


## nanoo

*THE Most Beautiful Girl --- Charlie Rich ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

brown GIRL in THE ring - bonyem

----------


## nanoo

*Young GIRL --- Gary Puckett and the Union Gap ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

YOUNG hearts run free - Candy Statton

----------


## nanoo

*HEART os Glass --- Blondie ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

my HEART will go on. Celine Dion

----------


## girniegoe

*MY* Old Friend The Blues - The Proclaimers

----------


## anneoctober

Story of the Blues....................... Nanoo help me out - granny willna tell me  ::

----------


## Mik.M.

BLUE Monday (New Order)

----------


## golach

Monday Monday ~ Mammas & Pappas

----------


## Mik.M.

Rainy days & MONDAYs

----------


## coastown

i dont like MONDAYS-----boomtown rats--- ::

----------


## Mik.M.

Don`t leave me this way. The Communards

----------


## nanoo

*Is This the WAY to Amarillo --- Tony Christie --- story of the blues was Della Reese(according to MY grannie Anneoctober) ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

my WAY - Frank Sinatra

----------


## johno

*Way Down........Elvis*

----------


## Mik.M.

get DOWN on it - cool and the gang

----------


## coastown

DOWN down deeper and down---status quo---- :Wink:

----------


## nanoo

*All Day AND All of the Night --- The Kinks ---*

----------


## johno

*  All my loving.......Beatles,*

----------


## nanoo

*ALL or Nothing --- Westlife ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

NOTHING compares to you. Skinhead O`conner

----------


## nanoo

*I Who Have NOTHING --- Shirley Bassey ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

Whooooooo DO you think you are Spice Girls

----------


## johno

* DO ya think am sexy......Rod Stewart*

----------


## Mik.M.

DO what you wanna do (T-CONNECTION) 70sFunk!

----------


## coastown

love me DO----the beatles--- ::

----------


## Mik.M.

Love letters straight from the heart (Alison Moyet)

----------


## johno

* FROM a jack to a king....Roger Miller.*

----------


## weedonald

JACK of diamonds......Lonnie Donegan

----------


## Mik.M.

jumping JACK flash - the rolling stones

----------


## nanoo

*From a JACK to a King --- Ned Miller ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

everybody's got something TO hide except me and my monkey - the beatles

----------


## nanoo

*EVERYBODY loves somebody sometime --- Dean Martin ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

SOMEBODY to love - queen

----------


## nanoo

*She LOVEs You --- The Fab Four ---*

----------


## johno

She....Charles Aznavour................

----------


## Mik.M.

She`s electric . Oasis

----------


## Echidna

Electric Ladyland               Jimi Hendrix

----------


## Mik.M.

(we gonna rock down to) Electric Avenue. Eddie Grant

----------


## nanoo

*Lonely AVENUE ---The Crickets(1964) ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

Heartache Avenue.(but I can`t remember who sung it)

----------


## coastown

its a HEARTACHE--(bonnie tyler i think)------ ::

----------


## Mik.M.

why did you do IT - stretch

----------


## nanoo

*How DO you DO what you DO to me --- Gerry and the Pacemakers ---*

----------


## johno

DO YOU really want TO hurt ME......Boy George......

----------


## nanoo

*DO YOU wanna dance --- Ramones ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

are YOU gonna go my way -lenny kravitz

----------


## nanoo

*WAY Down --- Elvis Presley ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

the WAY you are - lighthouse family

----------


## Echidna

Wish you were here ....Pink Floyd

----------


## johno

* When you wish upon a star..   [think it,s a disney thing] ?*

----------


## Mik.M.

star ship trooper - hot gossip

----------


## bluelady

Runaway - del Shannon

----------


## anneoctober

> star ship trooper - hot gossip


Super Trooper - Abba

----------


## Mik.M.

Superstar. Jamelia

----------


## nanoo

*SUPERSTAR --- The Carpenters ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

STAR treking across the universe - the firm (1987)

----------


## johno

*Catch a falling star........Perry Como. I think*

----------


## Mik.M.

FALLING in love again ......Billie Holiday

----------


## Lolabelle

*Love* me do....... The Beatles

----------


## Mik.M.

Justify my LOVE ..Madonna

----------


## nanoo

*Chapel of LOVE --- The Dixie Cups ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

crying in the chapel - elvis presley

----------


## nanoo

*CRYING --- the big O(Roy Orbison) ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

crying in the rain - aha

----------


## nanoo

*CRYING Game --- Dave Berry and the Mindbenders ---*

----------


## johno

*  Crying...Roy Orbison*

----------


## Mik.M.

Cry Baby Cry...Santana

----------


## nanoo

*BABY love --- the Supremes ---*

----------


## coastown

hot LOVE----t-rex------ ::

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE LOVE me do --- the Beatles ---*

----------


## johno

*when your in LOVE with a beautiful woman...Dr Hook.*

----------


## Mik.M.

beautiful girls - sean kingston

----------


## johno

*  California Girl,s.....The Beachboy,s*

----------


## Mik.M.

california dreaming - mamas and papas

----------


## nanoo

*CALIFORNIA Sun --- Crickets ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

Walking on SUNshine.....Rockers Revenge

----------


## johno

*You are my SUNSHINE. .............my Granda*

----------


## Echidna

One of MY turns.....Pink Floyd ::

----------


## Mik.M.

You`re the ONE that I want.J Travolta& Olivia Newton John....

----------


## johno

*YOUR my world your everything.........Cilla Black....... i think.*

----------


## nanoo

*EVERYTHING is  beautiful --- Ray Stevens ---*

----------


## johno

Beautiful sunday ........Daniel Boone  . ::

----------


## Mik.M.

Sunday sunday. Don`t know who sung it.

----------


## nanoo

*Never on SUNDAY --- Connie Francis ---*

----------


## johno

*  Bring it ON home to me.....Eddy Floyd..*

----------


## girniegoe

Bring Him Home 
(my favourite song from my favourite show - various singers  ::  )

----------


## johno

* home on the range.......christ knows. Roy Roger.s ???*

----------


## nanoo

*Those were THE days --- Mary Hopkin ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

rainy DAYS and mondays - the carpenters

----------


## nanoo

*I Don't Like MONDAYS --- Boomtown Rats ---*

----------


## johno

*  Dont................Elvis Presley.*

----------


## girniegoe

*Don't Go Breaking My Heart* - Elton and Kik Dee duet

----------


## girniegoe

*Don't Go Breaking My Heart* - Elton/Kiki Dee duet

----------


## Echidna

Atom *Heart* Mother  Pink Floyd (THAT WONDERFUL 48+1/2 MINUTE SONG)

----------


## johno

*  heart beat.....Buddy Holly*

----------


## Mik.M.

I am the BEAT - the beat

----------


## nanoo

*I AM i said --- Neil Diamond ---*

----------


## angela5

Here *I* go again.......Whitesnake.

----------


## Mik.M.

ego a go go - robbie williams

----------


## nanoo

*GO now --- Moody Blues ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

it's NOW or never - elvis presley

----------


## nanoo

*IT'S a  Heartache --- Bonny Tyler ---*

----------


## bluelady

*Heartache*s by the number* - Guy Mitchell*

----------


## johno

* In  THE  middle of the night..............Billy Joel*

----------


## nanoo

*IN THE MIDDLE of Nowhere --- Dusty Springfield ---*

----------


## anneoctober

On the road to nowhere........Talking Heads........ ::

----------


## Mik.M.

Road Rage.....Catatonia

----------


## johno

* on the ROAD  again...Willie Nelson.......*

----------


## nanoo

*The ROAD to Hell --- Chris Rea ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

Is this THE way to amorillo...Peter Kaye

----------


## johno

*my way...Frank Sinatra..*

----------


## shazzap

Way Down   Elvis

----------


## girniegoe

*Down*town - Petula Clark

----------


## nanoo

*DOWN in the Boondocks --- Billy Joe Royal ---*

----------


## johno

*In The Ghetto.............Elvis Presley..*

----------


## anneoctober

I'm IN the mood for dancing - The Nolan Sisters............... ::  ::

----------


## Mik.M.

Dancing Queen......(Abba)

----------


## golach

Queen Of My Heart ~ Westlife

----------


## nanoo

*All Day and All OF the Night --- The Kinks ---*

----------


## johno

* THE  Night has a Thousand Eyes... Bobby Vee.. i think...*

----------


## nanoo

*NIGHT and Day --- Frank Sinatra ---*

----------


## coastown

hard days NIGHT----BEATLES :Smile:

----------


## johno

Last Night....... The Travelling Willbury,s.............. ::

----------


## nanoo

*LAST Waltz --- Englebert Humperdink ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

Last Christmas....Wham

----------


## johno

*Im dreaming of a White Christmas................Bing Crosby*

----------


## coastown

CHRISTMAS time mistletoe and wine-----cliff--- ::

----------


## nanoo

*Merry CHRISTMAS Everybody --- Slade ---*

----------


## TRUCKER

Everybody wants to rule the world  Tears for Fears

----------


## johno

* C,mon Everybody............Eddy Cochrane......................*

----------


## nanoo

*EVERYBODY needs somebody --- The Blues Brothers ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

We all need somebody to lean on (dont know who sung it )

----------


## alanatkie

I wanna dance with somebody - Whitney Houston

----------


## Mik.M.

Somebody to love ....Queen

----------


## nanoo

*LOVE me With all of Your Heart ---  Englebert Humperdink ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

ALL day AND all of the night - the kinks

----------


## johno

in the middle of the NIGHT........M Boney....

----------


## angela5

Life IN the Fast Lane........... Eagles

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE--bon jovi----- ::

----------


## nanoo

*IT'S a Heartache --- Bonnie Tyler*

----------


## nanoo

*IT'S My Party --- Lesley Gore ---*

----------


## coastown

MY girl -----the rolling stones---- :Smile:

----------


## Mik.M.

GIRLs just wanna have fun - cyndi lauper

----------


## nanoo

*FUN FUN FUN --- The Beach Boys ---*

----------


## nanoo

*House of FUN --- Madness ---*

----------


## Mik.M.

HOUSE of the rising sun - the animals

----------


## nanoo

*SUN Arise she Bring in the Morning ---  Rolf Harris ---*

----------


## coastown

MORNING has broken-------?---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*MORNINGtown Ride --- The Seekers ---*

----------


## johno

*Sunday MORNING Sidewalk....Kris Kristofferson*

----------


## Mik.M.

SUNDAY girl .....Blondie

----------


## johno

* Brown Eyed GIRL.....Van Morrison..*

----------


## golach

GIRL in the Moon ~ Darius

----------


## johno

* every one,s gone to the moon.   ,jonathan king .   *

----------


## brokencross

Bad MOON Rising........Creedence Clearwater Revival

----------


## Yoda the flump

House of the RISING sun----Animals

----------


## nanoo

*HOUSE of Fun --- Madness ---*

----------


## brokencross

FUN, FUN, FUN . . . . Beach Boys

----------


## Yoda the flump

F.U.N. Song --- Spongebob and Plankton

----------


## nanoo

*This is my SONG --- Petula Clarke ---*

----------


## brokencross

SONG Sung Blue - Neil Diamond

----------


## johno

Hear my song... Josef Locke.

----------


## brokencross

JCB SONG     Nizlopi

----------


## johno

* Song Sung Blue...... Neil Diamond..*

----------


## quirbal

SONG 2 - Blur

----------


## johno

* sing a song of sixpence.... Susie Tallman.*

----------


## quirbal

I've got SIXPENCE - Glenn Miller

----------


## johno

*ive got a tiger by the tail.....big johnny from the Mourice Lynch show band* 
*   remember them in the Assembly Room.s*

----------


## quirbal

Eye of the TIGER - Survivor

----------


## brokencross

TIGER Feet..............Mud

----------


## nanoo

*I'm a TIGER --- Lulu ---*

----------


## brokencross

TIGER By The Tail............Buck Owens

----------


## nanoo

*BY THE Light of the Silvery Moon --- Max Bygraves, (Doris Day and Gordon McCrae) to name but a few ---*

----------


## brokencross

You LIGHT up my Life.........Debbie Boone

----------


## anneoctober

Always on MY mind..............  Michael Buble..........sigh............ :Wink:

----------


## johno

*Alway,s Remember.......Bill Munro.*

----------


## girniegoe

Always on My Mind - Willie Nelson (Elvis, Petshop Boys.... and I'm sure Muchael Buble sings it too, Anne  ::  )

----------


## brokencross

MIND Games...........John Lennon

----------


## nanoo

*GAMES People Play --- Joe South ---*

----------


## brokencross

PEOPLE.........Barbra Streisand

----------


## johno

Lonely *PEOPLE* of the World Unite! ..Deven Davis.... ::

----------


## brokencross

WORLD........Bee Gees

----------


## nanoo

*Your My WORLD --- Cilla Black ---*

----------


## brokencross

Mad WORLD.........Michael Andrews featuring Gary Jules

----------


## shazzap

End of the world  ( Skeeter Davis )

----------


## brokencross

The END Of All Rivers..........Bruce Cockburn

----------


## nanoo

*ALL or Nothing --- Cher ---*

----------


## anneoctober

All my lovin........the beatles ?? grannnnyyyyy!!  ::

----------


## Yoda the flump

MY - Linkin Park

----------


## johno

*MY Boy Lollipop.....Millie. *

----------


## Yoda the flump

Peace on Earth, Little Drummer BOY - Bing Crosby and David Bowie

----------


## johno

* Heartaches by the number..................Guy Mitchill*

----------


## brokencross

Let The HEARTACHES Begin..........Long John Baldry

----------


## nanoo

*THE night they drove old dixie down --- the allman brothers ---*

----------


## brokencross

Tonight's THE NIGHT...........Rodney Stewart

----------


## johno

*Are you Lonesome TONIGHT.......Elvis.....*

----------


## brokencross

Oh LONESOME Me.......Trisha Yearwood

----------


## nanoo

*OH Carol --- Neil Sedaka ---*

----------


## sphinx

*OH CAROL*ina...shaggy

----------


## brokencross

CAROLINA in my mind.........James Taylor

----------


## candyfloss

read my MIND - The Killers

----------


## nanoo

*You Were Always on my MIND --- Elvis Presley ---*

----------


## sphinx

making your MIND up...bucks fizz

----------


## nanoo

*UP UP and Away --- The Fifth Dimension ---*

----------


## brokencross

Not Fade AWAY.........Buddy Holly

----------


## golach

FADE to grey ~ Visage

----------


## nanoo

*Halfway TO Paradise --- Billy Fury ---*

----------


## coastown

if PARADISE is half as nice-----amen corner-- ::

----------


## laguna2

If - Telly Sevalas  :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

If - Telly Sevalas  :Smile:

----------


## miranda

if i cant have you............LFO

----------


## brokencross

HAVE YOU Ever...............S Club 7

----------


## laguna2

She Loves YOU - Beatles

I know, I know, I took the easy answer!!!!!

----------


## brokencross

SHE .....Charles Aznavour

----------


## nanoo

*SHE's the One --- Robbie Williams ---*

----------


## laguna2

Ferry cross THE Mersey - Gerry and and Pacemakers   ::

----------


## johno

*  YOUR Everything....Andy Gibb..*

----------


## nanoo

*EVERYTHING is Beautiful --- Ray Stevens ---*

----------


## brokencross

Beautiful Boy.......Celine Dion (John Lennon)

----------


## laguna2

Japanese BOY - Aneka (was that her name?)

----------


## brokencross

The BOY From New York City.......Manhattan Transfer

----------


## laguna2

Fairy tale of NEW YORK- the Pogues

(Is the title correct?  :: )

----------


## brokencross

NEW YORK Mining Disaster 1941 ......... The Bee Gees

----------


## ABeautifulLie

Beautiful DISASTER - Kelly Clarkson...

----------


## nanoo

*Everything is BEAUTIFUL --- Willie Nelson ---*

----------


## ABeautifulLie

I hate EVERYTHING about you - Three days grace..

----------


## golach

Everything I Own ~ Ken Boothe

----------


## brokencross

You Are Everything .........Marvin Gaye

----------


## golach

Are You Lonesome Tonight ~ Elivis Presley

----------


## brokencross

Long Gone LONESOME Blues .....Hank Williams

----------


## coastown

are You LONESOME tonight?? . . . Roy Orbison ::  :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*TONIGHT is so right for love --- Elvis Presley ---*

----------


## johno

*Love me do.....the Beatles.*

----------


## nanoo

*You Can't Hurry LOVE --- The Supremes ---*

----------


## candyfloss

*Love* Today- mika  ::

----------


## nanoo

*No Milk TODAY --- Hermans Hermits ---*

----------


## ABeautifulLie

MILK it - Nirvana

----------


## johno

*  Bring IT on home .....Sam Cooke*

----------


## brokencross

Home........Westlife

----------


## johno

* HOME on the range..Eddy Arnold.???????Sim Whitman????*

----------


## brokencross

My HOME Town...Paul Anka

----------


## anneoctober

Home........... Michael Buble ( hot, hot, hot!! ) :Wink:

----------


## brokencross

HOME Is Where The Heart Is ......The Chameleons

----------


## nanoo

*My HEART will go on --- Celine Dion ---*

----------


## nanoo

*GO now --- Moody Blues ---*

----------


## coastown

its NOW or never------elvis---- ::

----------


## nanoo

*NEVER ending story --- Limahl ---*

----------


## brokencross

Twelfth of Never..........Cliff Richard

----------


## nanoo

*You'll NEVER Know --- Vera Lynn ---*

----------


## coastown

YOU"LL never walk alone----?---- ::

----------


## brokencross

WALK right back.......Everly Brothers

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BACK for good.....Take That

----------


## TBH

Back In Black - AC/DC

----------


## TBH

Black Velvet - Alannah Miles :Grin:

----------


## brokencross

Man in BLACK......Johnny cash

----------


## nanoo

*BLACK is BLACK --- Los Bravos ---*

----------


## TBH

Baby's in black. The Beatles

----------


## brokencross

BLACK Magic Woman .... Santana

----------


## nanoo

*Paint it BLACK --- rolling stones ---*

----------


## brokencross

Black Dog.............Led Zeppelin

----------


## nanoo

*A Walk In The BLACK Forest --- Herb Alpert ---*

----------


## coastown

paint it BLACK----the rolling stones--- :Smile:

----------


## lil_kim

Back to BLACK...........Amy Winehouse

----------


## Julia

Black (No. 1) Number One - Type O' Negative

----------


## lil_kim

You're my NUMBER 1............ S Club 7

----------


## golach

You're A Lady ~ Peter Skellern

----------


## nanoo

*LADY in Red --- Chris de Burg ---*

----------


## coastown

silver LADY-----david soul------ :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*SILVER Bells --- (It's Christmas Time in the City) --- John Denver ---*

----------


## coastown

jingle BELLS----- ::

----------


## nanoo

*JINGLE Bell Rock --- Bolly Idol ---*

----------


## brokencross

BELL Bottom Blues ... Derek And The Dominos

----------


## nanoo

*That's Why They Call it the BLUES --- Elton John*

----------


## brokencross

CALL Me     Aretha Franklin

----------


## TBH

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin

----------


## anneoctober

Me and you and a dog named Boo................. granny won't tell nanoo  :Frown:

----------


## brokencross

Boy NAMED Sue...........Johnny Cash

----------


## coastown

my BOY lollipop----- Millie----- ::

----------


## maisiebudd

On the good ship LOLLIPOP....Shirley Temple

----------


## brokencross

Captain of Your SHIP........... Reparata and the Delrons

----------


## maisiebudd

Land OF Confusion......Genesis

----------


## nanoo

*This LAND is Mine --- Dido ---*

----------


## Phoenix200416

These Arms of MINE - Ottis Redding

----------


## nanoo

*Lay Down Yiur ARMS --- Anne Shelton ---*

----------


## Phoenix200416

(I just) Died in your ARMS - Cutting Crew

----------


## TRUCKER

The Arms Of Orion- Prince With Sheena Easton

----------


## brokencross

Brother In ARMS.......Dire Straits

----------


## Phoenix200416

He ain't heavy, he's my BROTHER - (god knows  :: )

----------


## brokencross

BROTHER Can You Spare A Dime?.......... Bing Crosby

----------


## TRUCKER

Brothers And Sisters  -2 Funky 2 Feat Kathyrn Dion

----------


## Sapphire2803

Brother Sister - Brand New Heavies

----------


## nanoo

*He Aint Heavy, He's My BROTHER --- The Hollies ---*

----------


## brokencross

HEAVY Makes You Happy (Sha-Na-Boom Boom)     The Staple Singers

----------


## Phoenix200416

Don't Worry, Be HAPPY - Bob Marley

----------


## brokencross

HAPPY Jack ---The Who

----------


## Phoenix200416

HAPPY Days - (again I dunno but it was on sister Act 2  :: )

----------


## brokencross

DAYS of wine and roses.....Andy Williams

----------


## Phoenix200416

Red red WINE....hmmmm I know this, will kick myself. Who sings it?

----------


## brokencross

It was UB40

99 RED Balloons....... Nena

----------


## Phoenix200416

(Thanks brokencross. I did kick myself...  :: )

----------


## coastown

lady in RED------ ::

----------


## johno

you are my lady......Luther Vandross

----------


## Phoenix200416

Lady Marmalade.......

----------


## coastown

LADY eve madonna--cant remember who sings it---- ::  was it the beatles

----------


## Phoenix200416

PriMADONNA - song on "Phantom of the Opera"  ::

----------


## brokencross

(I Believe) Love's A PrimaDonna.........Steve Harley

----------


## johno

* i have nothing......Whitney Houston,*

----------


## maisiebudd

Nothing compares 2 u.........Sinnead O'Connor

----------


## brokencross

Money for NOTHING.........Dire Straits

----------


## maisiebudd

Money Money Money ....... ABBA  ::

----------


## brokencross

MONEY (That's What I Want)

----------


## Phoenix200416

I WANT to know WHAT LOVE is - Foreigner

----------


## brokencross

WHAT Now My LOVE.........Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass ..Frank Sinatra + others

----------


## Phoenix200416

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us NOW - Starship

----------


## johno

* it,s NOW or never....Elvis Presley.*

----------


## Phoenix200416

Tomorrow NEVER dies - Sheryl Crow

----------


## johno

* never on a sunday....the chordettes,*

----------


## Phoenix200416

Tell me on A SUNDAY - Denise Van Outen...

----------


## anneoctober

ME and Mrs Jones................. Michael Buble.....swooooon  ::

----------


## johno

ME & you & a dog named Boo............ lobo i think.??

----------


## anneoctober

stuck in the middle with YOU............ Michael Buble - YES again!

----------


## johno

*STUCK on you....Elvis presley............*

----------


## anneoctober

I've got the world ON a string.............who else but Michael Buble  ::

----------


## brokencross

Puppet on a STRING.........Sandy Shaw

----------


## Phoenix200416

The show must go ON - Queen

----------


## nanoo

*GO Now --- Moody Blues ---*

----------


## brokencross

All Right NOW............Free

----------


## nanoo

*It's All Over NOW --- Rolling Stones ---*

----------


## Phoenix200416

*Don't Stop Me NOW - Queen *

----------


## nanoo

*DON'T --- Elvis ---*

----------


## Phoenix200416

*I DON'T need a man - Pussy Cat Dolls*

----------


## nanoo

*As Long As He NEEDs Me --- Shirley Bassey ---*

----------


## Phoenix200416

*AS the world falls down - David Bowie....*

----------


## brokencross

A WORLD Without Love ........ Peter And Gordon

----------


## golach

WITHOUT you ~ Matt Munroe

----------


## brokencross

WITHOUT Love (There Is Nothing)     Tom Jones

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

With or WITHOUT you.....U2

----------


## Phoenix200416

*Be WITHOUT you - Mary J Blige*

----------


## nanoo

*BE my Baby --- The Ronettes ---*

----------


## brokencross

BABY Come Back........The Equals

----------


## nanoo

*BABY, BABY(Where Did Our Love Go) --- Supremes ---*

----------


## Phoenix200416

*WHERE is your Heart? - Kelly Clarkson....*

----------


## nanoo

*Some WHERE My Love --- Andy Williams ---*

----------


## NLP

*LOVE me for a reason.. Boyzone*

----------


## coastown

LOVE me tender---- :Smile:

----------


## nanoo

*I Just Can't Help Falling In LOVE With You --- ELVIS ---*

----------


## golach

YOU Got What It Takes ~ Johnny Kidd & The Pirates

----------


## nanoo

*I GOT You Babe --- Sonny and Cher ---*

----------


## brokencross

Bet YOU By Golly Wow............The Stylistics, Sugababes + others

----------


## nanoo

*YOU Are the One --- Shiny Toy Guns ---*

----------


## linkside

One more night....Phil Collins

----------


## brokencross

The NIGHT Has A Thousand Eyes         Bobby Vee

----------


## TBH

Garry Gilmore's eyes - The Adverts

----------


## nanoo

*What Do You Wanna Make Those EYES At Me For --- Emile Ford ---*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Spanish EYES....U2

----------


## golach

SPANISH flea ~ Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass

----------


## nanoo

*Spanish Harlem --- Ben E King ---*

----------


## maisiebudd

*Harlem Rain...Ritchie Sambora...*

----------


## brokencross

Rythm Of The RAIN - The Cascades

----------


## nanoo

*RAIN drops keep falling on my head --- B.J.Thomas ---*

----------


## TBH

Have you ever seen the rain . Creedence Clearwater

----------


## brokencross

Have You Ever ... Brandy...S Club 7

----------


## hungryhill aliens

For Ever And Ever Amen .... Randy Travis

----------


## brokencross

Can I Get An AMEN.....Shannon Brown

----------


## hungryhill aliens

Amen ....julian Austin

----------


## nanoo

*AMEN --- Ottis Redding ---*

----------


## johno

* it,s raining MEN.....Geri Halliwell??*

----------


## hungryhill aliens

raining in my heart ....  buddy holly

----------


## johno

* heart beat.....Buddy Holly... not the poorer imitation by that nick berry guy.*

----------


## golach

Heart Of Glass ~ Blondie

----------


## maisiebudd

How Can You Mend A Broken Heart...Bee Gees  :Smile:

----------


## 2little2late

What becomes of the BROKEN HEARTed.
Dave Stewart and Colin Blunstone

----------


## golach

Broken Wings ~ Stargazers.......

----------


## 2little2late

Wings Of A Dove----Madness

When DOVEs Cry----Prince

----------


## brokencross

When You're Young And In Love     The Marvelettes

----------


## young_fishin_neep

love shack... duno who by

----------


## south view 7

Sugar Shack,Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs.

----------


## brokencross

Sugar Sugar   The Archies

----------


## south view 7

Sugar Time,Alma Cogan.

----------


## 2little2late

Time After Time, Cindi Lauper

----------


## brokencross

If I Only Had TIME   John Rowles

----------


## golach

ONLY love ~ Nana Mouskouri

----------


## Phoenix200416

*The One and ONLY - Chesney Hawkes...*

----------


## brokencross

ONLY A Heartbeat Away  ...Vixen

----------


## golach

ONLY When You Leave ~ Spandau Ballet

----------


## Phoenix200416

*LEAVE (Get Out) - JoJo...*

----------


## hungryhill aliens

dont LEAVE me this way ... jimmy somervile

----------


## golach

THIS time (We will get it right) ~ England World Cup Squad  ::

----------


## Julia

*This* time I know it's for real ~ Donna Summer

----------


## brokencross

TIME Is Tight .......    Booker T. And The MG's

----------


## golach

TIME After Time ~ Cyndi Lauper

----------


## brokencross

TIME Is On My Side ....    The Rolling Stones

----------


## golach

ON The Rebound ~ Floyd Cramer

----------


## brokencross

Always ON My Mind........Elvis...Willie Nelson

----------


## Phoenix200416

*ALWAYS - Jon Bon Jovi...*

----------


## brokencross

ALWAYS Something There To Remind Me .. Sandy Shaw

----------


## Phoenix200416

*This is how you REMIND me - Nickleback*

----------


## brokencross

HOW Do YOU Do It? .. ..   Gerry And The Pacemakers

----------


## golach

HOW Can I Be Sure ~ David Cassidy

----------


## brokencross

HOW Can You Mend A Broken Heart ...    Bee Gees

----------


## kellogs

hate that i love YOU- Rihanna feat ne-yo

----------


## golach

Love Grows ~ Edison Lighthouse

----------


## golach

Love Letters In The Sand ~ Vince Hill

----------


## golach

Love Me As Though There Were No Tomorrow ~ Nat King Cole

----------


## canuck

The Sun Will Come Out *Tomorrow -* Mark Schoenfeld

----------


## brokencross

COME Outside........Freddie and the Dreamers

----------


## golach

Outside of Heaven ~ Eddie Fisher

----------


## TRUCKER

Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel- Tavares

----------


## joxville

Missing You-John Waite

----------


## golach

Under The Moon Of Love ~ Showaddywaddy.....................OOPS!!!! I was half asleep, honest

----------


## celtic 302

Drunk on the Moon ~ Tom Waits (The Heart of Saturday Night)

----------


## brokencross

MOON River........Andy Williams

----------


## Kismet

many rivers to cross ------ jimmy cliff

----------


## brokencross

RIVERS of Babylon...........Boney M

----------


## Kismet

*Babylon* of the orient  ---- dave liang

----------


## padfoot

islands of the orient - vangelis

----------


## Kismet

*Islands* in the sun - harry belafonte

----------


## padfoot

seasons in the sun - terry jacks

----------


## Fantoosh

Dont look back in to the *SUN -* Libertines

----------


## padfoot

no doubt - *dont* speak

----------


## Fantoosh

Cant *speak* french- girls aloud

----------


## Kismet

*Can't* fight the moonlight --- LeAnn Rimes

----------


## brokencross

MOONLIGHT becomes you.. .. .. ..Bing Crosby

----------


## Kismet

What *becomes* of the broken hearted ---- jimmy ruffin

----------


## padfoot

green day - boulavard of broken dreams

----------


## Kismet

Sweet *Dreams ----* Eurythmics

----------


## coastown

SWEET caroline------Neil Diamond

----------


## Kismet

don't you cry *caroline*  -----------  goombay dance band

----------


## brokencross

DON'T CRY Daddy .. .. .. .. Elvis

----------


## Kismet

Papa *Don't* Preach - Madonna

----------


## padfoot

michael jackson *dont* stop till you get enough

----------


## Kismet

*Stop* your sobbing -- pretenders

----------


## padfoot

one republic - *stop* and stare

----------


## Kismet

*Stare* too long - corrosion of conformity

----------


## padfoot

foo fighters - *long* road to ruin

----------


## Kismet

Back on the *road* again - Reo Speedwagaon

----------


## brokencross

BACK Off Boogaloo .. .. ..  Ringo Starr

----------


## floyed

Soul II Soul - BACK to life

----------


## brokencross

You Light Up My LIFE.. .. Debbie Boone

----------


## floyed

Red LIGHT - U2

----------


## brokencross

RED RED Wine.. ..UB40

----------


## floyed

Lady in RED - Chris DeBurg

----------


## golach

RED River Rock ~ Johnny & The Hurricanes

----------


## floyed

Jailhouse ROCK - Elvis Presley

----------


## brokencross

In the JAILHOUSE now.. .. ..The Soggy Bottom Boys

----------


## floyed

THE happiest days of our lives - Pink Floyd

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Inbetween DAYS........The Cure


P.s for the pultneytooner

----------


## golach

In The Summertime ~Mungo Jerry

----------


## joxville

Hello Summertime Bobby Goldsboro

----------


## floyed

Lionel Richie - *Hello*

----------


## golach

Hello Mary Lou ~ Ricky Nelson

----------


## joxville

Mary's Boy Child-Jim Reeves

----------


## coastown

Sweet CHILD of mine--guns n roses---- ::

----------


## joxville

Happy Birthday SWEET Sixteen-Neil Sedaka

----------


## coastown

Sweets for my SWEET----(gerry and the pacemakers could be wrong on that one)

----------


## joxville

> Sweets for my SWEET----(gerry and the pacemakers could be wrong on that one)


I think it was the Searchers.

----------


## coastown

> I think it was the Searchers.


Think you are right on that one it was the Searchers

----------


## teenybash

My way......Frank Sinatra

----------


## coastown

its MY life-----Bon Jovi---- ::

----------


## joxville

My Oh MY-Slade

----------


## coastown

MY ding a ling---chuck berry----- ::

----------


## joxville

A whiter shade of pale-Procul Harum

----------


## golach

A Scottish Soldier ~ Andy Stewart

----------


## angela5

Buffalo SOLDIER......Bob Marley

----------


## joxville

Buffalo Gals-Malcom McLaren

----------


## dirdyweeker

Good time *GALS*......Slade

----------


## joxville

Good Vibrations-The Beach Boys

----------


## Venture

Good Day Sunshine ..... The Beatles

----------


## golach

Sunshine After The Rain ~ Elkie Brooks

----------


## Venture

Don't Rain on My Parade - Barbara Streisand  :Wink:

----------


## joxville

RAINy days and Mondays-The Carpenter's

----------


## airdlass

I don't like Mondays - Boomtown Rats

----------


## Venture

Monday Monday - The Mamas and Papas

----------


## joxville

Blue Monday-New Order

----------


## coastown

BLUE Moon------?---- ::

----------


## joxville

Blue Is The Colour...Chelsea FC

----------


## angela5

Early in THE morning....Robert Palmer

----------


## joxville

The Floral Dance-Terry Wogan

----------


## angela5

The Humpty DANCE..........Digital Underground

----------


## joxville

The Safety Dance-Men Without Hats

----------


## angela5

Get Up and DANCE.........Elton John

----------


## joxville

Dance Yourself Dizzy-Liquid Gold

----------


## angela5

Do You Want To DANCE.........Bette Midler

----------


## joxville

Dah Do Ron Ron-The Crystals

----------


## angela5

DO You Know What I Mean............Lee Michaels

----------


## golach

WHAT A Crazy World We're Living In ~ Joe Brown & The Bruvvers

----------


## angela5

Eyes without A face.....Billy Idol

----------


## TBH

Betty Davis Eyes ... Kim Carnes

----------


## angela5

Can't take my EYES off you....Frankie Valli

----------


## coastown

MY girl---?--- ::

----------


## golach

MY Boomerang Won't Come Back ~ Charlie Drake.....

----------


## joxville

Back In The USSR-The Beatles

----------


## golach

Back For Good ~ Take that

----------


## joxville

Song For Guy~Elton John

----------


## brokencross

My GUY.........Mary Wells

----------


## Invisible

My Way - Frank Sinatra

----------


## brokencross

Show Me the WAY to Go Home.....Many Drunks

----------


## golach

WAY Down Yonder In New Orleans ~ Freddie Cannon

----------


## 2little2late

Witch Queen Of "New Orleans"
Redbone

----------


## joxville

Dancing Queen-Abba

----------


## golach

Dancing With The Captain ~ Paul Nicholas

----------


## Melancholy Man

Our *Captain* Cried All Hands, Martin Carthy.

----------


## TBH

Eydie Gorme ~ You Need Hands

----------


## Melancholy Man

Man in *Need* - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

When I *Need* You - Leo Sayer

----------


## Melancholy Man

*When* I Came to Caledonia - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

Abba - The Day Before You *Came

*

----------


## Melancholy Man

The Dawning of the *Day* - Martin Carthy.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

My name is Ernie ,And I drive the fastest *milk* cart in the west. Benny Hill

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> My name is Ernie ,And I drive the fastest *milk* cart in the west. Benny Hill


I think I may have been a bit slow on the uptake there ,Sorry.
I will go away now and cry in the corner. ::

----------


## Melancholy Man

Never mind.

His *Name* is Andrew - guess who.

----------


## wifie

The Bitch *Is* Back - Elton John

----------


## Melancholy Man

The False Lover Won *Back*.

----------


## wifie

Fifty Ways To Leave Your *Lover* - Paul Simon

----------


## Melancholy Man

Go and *Leave* Me - Eliza Carthy.

----------


## wifie

Happiness Is *Me* And You - Gilbert O'Sullivan

----------


## Melancholy Man

Guess What They're Selling at the *Happiness* Counter - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

I *Guess* That's Why They Call It The Blues - Elton again!

----------


## golach

*WHY*.........Anthony Newley

----------


## wifie

*Why* - Annie Lennox

----------


## Melancholy Man

I hate you.

----------


## wifie

Gee ta!  :Wink:

----------


## Melancholy Man

Leviathan*!* Ballads and Songs of the Whaling Trade - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

OK lost now Melancholy Man!  Where is *why* in your title?  In fact no bold word at all!  ::

----------


## golach

*Why* Oh Why Oh Why ~ Gilbert O'Sullivan, back on track wifie

----------


## Melancholy Man

The exclamation mark from "gee ta!"!

Golach: *Oh* dear *oh* - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

LOL!  Melancholy Man I did not think "I hate you" and "Gee ta!"  were titles and therefore part of the game!  :Smile:   But I will play along.........

----------


## wifie

*Dear* Prudence - The Beatles

----------


## Melancholy Man

I hate you was for real, but being a fully ordained priest in the Melancholy Church of Universal Love I realized how badly I had sinned when you gave me the hope of salvation with the exclamation mark.

Edit - I'm back to hating you again, oh forgive me, Lord!

----------


## wifie

This is not a turn *** (PMSL - very good) *** This is not a turn.

----------


## Melancholy Man

Song of *Prudence* - Walt Whitman.  (Does this count?)

----------


## wifie

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond (Yep back on track  :Wink: )

----------


## Electric blue

*Blue* Hawaii - Elvis

----------


## wifie

*Blue* Eyes - Elton John (sorry, sorry I just like Elton ok?!)   :Wink:

----------


## Electric blue

Pretty little Angel *eyes* - Shawaddywaddy

----------


## wifie

There Must Be An *Angel* (Playing With My Heart) - Eurythmics

----------


## Electric blue

*There*'s a place for us - Phil Collins

----------


## wifie

How 'bout *Us* - Champaign  ::

----------


## golach

HOW Soon ~ Henry Mancini Orchestra

----------


## Melancholy Man

*How* Can I Leave - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

Don't *Leave* Me This Way - Thelma Houston

----------


## stiggy

If you *leave* me now - Chicago

----------


## wifie

Please Please *Me* - The Beatles

----------


## Melancholy Man

*Please* - U2.

----------


## wifie

Please Don't Go - KC and the Sunshine Band  :Smile:

----------


## Melancholy Man

Should I Stay or Should I *Go*? - The Clash.

----------


## wifie

*Stay* - Shakespears Sister  :Wink:

----------


## golach

Stay another day ~ East 17

----------


## wifie

What's *Another* Year? - Johnny Logan

----------


## Melancholy Man

All Through the *Year* - Martin Carthy.

----------


## wifie

*Through* The Barricades - Spandau Ballet

----------


## Melancholy Man

Double Lead *Through* - Eliza Carthy.

----------


## golach

THROUGH The Rain ~ Mariah Carey

----------


## Melancholy Man

Cold Hailey *Rain*(y) Night - Martin Carthy.

_Oh me hat is frozen to me head_
_And me feet they are like a lump of lead_
_Oh me shoes they are frozen to me feet_
_With standing at your window_
_Oh let me in the soldier cried_
_Cold haily rainy night_
_Oh let me in the soldier cried_
_For I'll not come back again o_

----------


## wifie

Singing In The *Rain* - Gene Kelly

(Hope you warm up soon!  :Wink: )

----------


## stiggy

*In* between day's - the cure

----------


## wifie

*Days* - Kirsty MacColl   :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

Those were the days - Mary Hopkins

----------


## golach

Days ~ Kinks.......

----------


## wifie

These Are The *Days* of Our Lives - Queen  :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

ARE you lonesome tonight? - Elvis  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

On The Trail Of The *Lonesome* Pine - Laurel and Hardy

----------


## laguna2

::  
Somewhere over *THE* rainbow - Judy Garland 
 ::

----------


## wifie

*Somewhere -* Sondheim/Bernstien  ::

----------


## laguna2

SOMEWHERE beyond the sea - Bobby Darrin ( think)

----------


## wifie

One Step *Beyond -* Madness

----------


## laguna2

Just *ONE* look - The Hollies   :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Girls *Just* Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

----------


## laguna2

Girls, girls, girls - Elvis

----------


## golach

Girls And Boys ~ Blur

----------


## laguna2

Me *AND* my teddy bear - Peter Gabriel 

(that's who google says sang it  :: )

----------


## wifie

(Let Me Be Your) *Teddy Bear* - Elvis

----------


## padfoot

Arctic Monkeys - *Teddy* picker

----------


## wifie

Ready *Teddy* - Little Richard

----------


## Gizmo

Jimi Hendrix - LITTLE wing

----------


## laguna2

Think you got confused there Gizmo - think the SONG has to have the same word as the last song.


I'll get us back on track

*LITTLE* White Bull - Tommy Steel

----------


## wifie

Nights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues  :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

Summer *Nights* - John Trovolta and Olivia Newton-John

----------


## golach

*Summer* Wind ~ Frank Sinatra

----------


## wifie

Blowin' In The *Wind* - Bob Dylan

----------


## laguna2

the *WIND*mills of your mind - Sting & Police

(is that cheating  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## wifie

Read My *Mind* - The Killers

(yes but for cleaning the pub I will let you off!  :Wink: )

----------


## laguna2

*MY* Boy Lollipop - Little Eva  :Grin: 


(Thank you wifie - you are so kind to me  ::  )

----------


## wifie

American *Boy -* Estelle ............  ::

----------


## laguna2

*AMERICAN* pie - Don McLean (and Madonna sang it too)

----------


## wifie

Sugar *Pie* Honey Bunch - The Four Tops

----------


## laguna2

*HONEY* honey - Sweet Dreams

----------


## joxville

*Honey*~ Bobby Goldsboro

----------


## golach

*Honey* Come Back ~ Glen Campbell

----------


## laguna2

Bringing on *BACK* the good times - Love Affair   :Grin:

----------


## lotsoflovelorraine

*BACK* for good - take that

----------


## Betty

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard

----------


## teenybash

Let the *Good* Times Roll.........the Animals

----------


## wifie

*Roll* Over Beethoven - ELO  :Smile:

----------


## golach

*Over* You ~ Freddie and the Dreamers

----------


## coastown

bridge OVER troubled waters---- simon and garfunkel---- :Wink:

----------


## golach

*Bridge* Of Sighs ~ David Whitfield

----------


## joxville

*Bridge*t the Midget (The Queen of the Blues)~Ray Stevens

----------


## wifie

Rock *The* Casbah - The Clash  (stretchin a point were we not mr J?)

----------


## joxville

*The Sad But True Story Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The Mental Condition That Could Be Derived From Fermentation ~ Rednex ( A Swedish group)*

----------


## ravenblueice

Too Good to be *TRUE* - Clay Boland

----------


## kgunn

The Devil Went Down *To* Georgia

The Charlie Daniels Band

----------


## coastown

DEVIL gate drive-- ::

----------


## teenybash

Devil woman

----------


## golach

Woman In Love

----------


## Kenn

Love, Love me do.

----------


## 2little2late

De do, do, do, De da, da, da -- The Police

----------


## TBH

DA DA DA ~ Trio

----------


## joxville

Ob-la-de Ob-la-da~Middle Of The Road

----------


## TBH

La La means I love you ~ The Delfonics

----------


## wifie

Love - John Lennon  :Smile:

----------


## 3of8

*LOVE* on the rocks - Neil Diamond

----------


## golach

*Love* me tonight ~ Tom Jones

----------


## teenybash

I *Love* to go a wanderin'..........................phew where was that dragged up from!

----------


## wifie

*LOVE* Hurts - Everly Brothers  ::

----------


## hotrod4

Everybody Hurts-REM

----------


## wifie

*Everybody* Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears (previous one a beautiful song Hotrod!)

----------


## jings00

(Everybody's Waitin' For) The Man With The Bag            Brian Setzer

----------


## golach

*Everybody* Needs Somebody To Love ~ Blues Brothers

----------


## joxville

*Love* on the rocks~Neil Diamond

----------


## floyed

P.S. I *Love* You,   The Beatles

----------


## TRUCKER

Love plus one--haircut one hundred

----------


## wifie

*Love* Is The Drug - Roxy Music

----------


## maisiebudd

Get it up for Love...David Cassidy  :Smile:

----------


## alanatkie

let's GET IT on - Marvin Gaye

----------


## golach

GET off my Cloud ~ Rolling stones

----------


## floyed

*CLOUD* in the sky - archive

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

In the CLOUD......All About Eve

----------


## golach

CLOUD Number 9 ~ Bryan Adams

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The NUMBER of the Beast....Iron Maiden

----------


## hotrod4

BEAST of Burden-Rolling stones

----------


## wifie

Heart *Of* Glass - Blondie

----------


## laguna2

Wooden HEART - Elvis

----------


## wifie

*Wooden* Ships - Crosby Stills Nash and Young

----------


## laguna2

Wooden it be luverly  :Embarrassment:  ::  :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

The SHIP song - Nick Cave

----------


## anneoctober

Annie's song - John Denver.................. ::

----------


## golach

Song Sung Blue ~ Neil Diamond

----------


## wifie

Blue Roses - Jimmy Nail

----------


## coastown

paper ROSES-----marie osmond----- ::

----------


## anneoctober

Rose Garden..... Canadian singer.....!!

----------


## laguna2

Garden of Eden - Frankie Vaughan (did he sing it?)

----------


## anneoctober

> Garden of Eden - Frankie Vaughan (did he sing it?)


 HELP!!!!!!! ::

----------


## laguna2

Can't!!!!!   ::

----------


## anneoctober

Garden song by Peter Paul & Mary .............. :: 
wooooooo hooooooooooooo  ::

----------


## laguna2

Show off!!!!!!    :: 

Did Nanoo tell you  :: 

.................. Guy's Song .... Elton John

----------


## anneoctober

Annie's song - John Denver.............
I must confess I "googled" it  :Embarrassment:  ::

----------


## laguna2

Song Sung Blue ..... Nial Diamond

(I tried googling ... but then just copied golach's suggestion a wee while ago) ::

----------


## anneoctober

forever in blue jeans................... Neil diamond :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

Dancing IN the dark ...... Bruce Springsteen

great music!!!!

----------


## anneoctober

Dancing Queen......  Abba  ::  tee hee................. :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

God Save the Queen .....  Royalists  :Grin:

----------


## Tugmistress

Another one bites the dust .... QUEEN

----------


## anneoctober

The birdie song..............   ::  ::

----------


## laguna2

Under THE moon of love - Showaddywaddy

----------


## anneoctober

THE very first christmas of all - Ruby Murray - musta been Nanoo again......... ::

----------


## golach

First Taste Of Love ~ Ben E King

----------


## laguna2

TASTE of Honey - Paul McCartney

----------


## anneoctober

Honey - Bobby Goldsborough..................( a weepy  ::  :: )

----------


## laguna2

Honey Honey - Feist

(Google told me!)

----------


## celtic 302

honey and the moon - i forget the artist.

----------


## laguna2

Moon River ............... Andy Williams

----------


## TBH

Blue Moon - Various artists

----------


## daviddd

Blue Monday - wotsits

----------


## coastown

new moon on MONDAY-----duran  duran---- ::

----------


## golach

Monday Monday ~ Mamas & Papas

----------


## floyed

blue MONDAY - new order

----------


## TRUCKER

Monday morning-candyskins

----------


## laguna2

MORNING town ride - Seekers

----------


## TRUCKER

Ride the tiger-boo radleys

----------


## golach

Tiger Feet ~ Mud

----------


## laguna2

*I'm a Tiger - Lulu*

----------


## TRUCKER

Tiger baby- silver convention

----------


## laguna2

*Baby Love - Supremes*

----------


## TRUCKER

Love wars-womack and womack

----------


## celtic 302

I Hope That I Don't Fall In Love With You ~ Tom Waits

----------


## laguna2

She loves YOU - The Beatles

----------


## golach

She wears my ring ~ Solomon King

----------


## supernova

Brown girl in the RING - Boney M

----------


## golach

Girl You're So Together ~ Michael Jackson

----------


## laguna2

Mysterious Girl - Peter Andre

----------


## ravenblueice

Mysterious Thing - Icehouse

----------


## S&LHEN

Things can only get better D-ream     mmm dont think thats right looking at it now? mmm

----------


## ravenblueice

BETTER Off Dead - Bad Religion

----------


## ravenblueice

..........................................

----------


## laguna2

DEAD ringer for Love ... Meatloaf!

----------


## coastown

LOVE me do---the beatles

----------


## laguna2

Do you love me?  Beatles

----------


## ravenblueice

DO wah diddy diddy - Manfred Mann

----------


## joxville

Do You Wanna Funk~Sylvester

----------


## golach

Do you mind ~ Anthony Newley

----------


## coastown

DO you love me--The Beatles

----------


## blondscot

Taking back my LOVE ~ Enrique

----------


## coastown

Lay BACK in the arms of someone---Smokie---- :Smile:

----------


## TRUCKER

Someone looking at you-Boomtown Rats

----------


## shyguy

I'm LOOKING through YOU - The Beatles :Smile:

----------


## golach

Looking Through The Eyes Of Love ~ Gene Pitney

----------


## hotrod4

*Looking* out for linda-Hue and cry

----------


## Goldie

Jackson 5 *-* *Looking* Through The Windows

----------


## TBH

*Looking* out my back door.........Creedence Clearwater Revival.

----------


## laguna2

Green *Door* - Frankie Vaughan

----------


## joxville

Relax-Frankie goes to Hollywood

----------


## golach

*Green* Tambourine ~ Lemon Pipers

----------


## laguna2

Mr *Tambourine* Man - The Byrds

----------


## coastown

stand by your MAN--tammy wynette---- :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

*Stand* by me .. Ben E King

----------


## TBH

*me* and bobby McGee....Kris Kirtofferson

----------


## laguna2

*Me* and my shadow - Richard Halpern

----------


## Celtic YNWA

Read* My* Mind - The Killers

----------


## golach

*Read* 'Em And Weep ~ Barry Manilow

----------


## joxville

While My Guitar Gently Weeps~George Harrison

----------


## laguna2

Ten *GUITAR*s - Englebert Humperdink

----------


## golach

Ten Thousand Miles ~ Michael Holliday

----------


## laguna2

The night has a THOUSAND eyes ... Bobby Vee

----------


## 3of8

Lyin' *EYES* - The Eagles

----------


## TRUCKER

Eyes that see in the dark- kenny rogers

----------


## laguna2

Dancing in the DARK .... Bruce Springsteen

----------


## golach

DARK Is The Night ~ A -Ha

----------


## TRUCKER

The night has a thousand eyes-bobby vee

----------


## laguna2

> The night has a thousand eyes-bobby vee



I said that a few posts ago ......... try again!!!!!

----------


## coastown

Strangers In The NIGHT---Frank  Sinatra--- :: ---

----------


## laguna2

IN the mood ... Glenn Miller

----------


## TRUCKER

Moody blue-elvis presley

----------


## laguna2

She wore BLUE Velvet .. Bobby Vinton  :Grin:

----------


## golach

SHE loves you ~ Beatles

----------


## TRUCKER

YOUre more than a number in my little red book-THE DRIFTERS

----------


## laguna2

99 RED Balloons - Nena

----------


## golach

Red Sky ~ Status Quo

----------


## laguna2

Sky(e) Boat Song .. The Corries  :Wink:

----------


## TRUCKER

Song for whoever-beautiful south

----------


## laguna2

Annie's Song - John Denver

----------


## TRUCKER

Anniie im not your daddy-kid creole and the coconuts

----------


## golach

Daddy Cool ~ Boney M

----------


## TRUCKER

Cool for cats-squeeze

----------


## laguna2

Year of the CAT - Al Stewart

----------


## TRUCKER

The cat crept in- mud

----------


## laguna2

Somewhere over THE rainbow - Judy Garland

 ::

----------


## golach

Rainbow chaser ~ Nirvana

----------


## Gizmo

Hide In The *Rainbow* - Dio

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Rainbow.......Rod,Jane and Freddie

----------


## Gizmo

Rhythm of my heart - *Rod* Stewart

----------


## golach

Rainbow Valley ~ Love Affair

----------


## Celtic YNWA

valley of the damned ~ Dragonforce ::

----------


## laguna2

Red River VALLEY - Joe Stafford

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

RED Hill Mining Town-U2

----------


## laguna2

Dirty Old TOWN ... The Spinners

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A TOWN called Malice-The Jam

----------


## TBH

Dirty Old *TOWN* ... Ewan MacColl

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

OLD Shep-Sydney Devine(The Ayrshire Elvis)

----------


## golach

*Old* Before I Die ~ Robbie Williams

----------


## laguna2

OLD Man River - Paul Robeson

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The MAN with the Golden Gun-Lulu

----------


## laguna2

GOLDEN Brown ... the Stranglers .............

----------


## coastown

BROWN sugar-- the rolling  stones

----------


## laguna2

BROWN eyed girl - Van Morrison

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BROWN GIRL in the ring-Boney M

----------


## laguna2

Hey GIRL - The Small Faces ....

----------


## golach

HEY Joe ~ Frankie Lane

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

HEY Jude-The Beatles

----------


## laguna2

HEY there lonely girl .... Eddie Holman .....

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

No more LONELY nights-Paul McCartney..

----------


## Socrates

Paul McCartney by Scissor Sisters

----------


## laguna2

Eh?  ... you are meant to continue from the SONG not the SINGER!

So I will go from Cedric's post .....

LONELY Boy - Paul Anka

----------


## golach

BOY From New York City ~ Darts

----------


## laguna2

Fairy Tale of NEW YORK - The Pogues (featuring Kirsty McCall)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Winters TALE-David Essex...

----------


## TBH

*Winter's* Wolves ... The Sword.

----------


## wifie

Winter - Vivaldi   :Wink:

----------


## laguna2

Walking in a WINTER Wonderland ...... Nat King Cole

----------


## golach

WALKING To New Orleans ~ Fats Domino

----------


## wifie

WALKING Back to Happiness - Helen Shapiro   :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WALKING on the Moon-The Police

----------


## wifie

WALKING on Broken Glass - Annie Lennox

----------


## golach

Broken Down Angel ~ Nazareth

----------


## wifie

There Must Be An ANGEL - Eurythmics  :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

THERE once was an ugly duckling-Danny Kaye

----------


## coastown

Ugly-- Bon Jovi-----

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Good,The Bad and the UGLY-Hugo Montenegro

----------


## golach

The Good Life ~ Tony Bennett

----------


## laguna2

LIFE in the fast lane - The Eagles

----------


## wifie

Always Look On The Bright Side Of LIFE - Monty Python

----------


## laguna2

BRIGHT eyes - Art Garfunkel

----------


## wifie

Don't It Make My Brown EYES Blue - Crystal Gayle

----------


## golach

BROWN Girl In The Ring ~ Boney M

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

RING of Fire-Johnny Cash

----------


## TRUCKER

Fire in my heart- super furry animals

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The Unforgettable FIRE-U2

----------


## TBH

*Unforgetable* ... Nat King Cole

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The UNFORGETTABLE Dream-Golden Earring(one of ma favourites) ::  ::

----------


## TBH

*The* Sad But True Story  Of Ray Mingus, The Lumberjack Of Bulk Rock City, And His Never Slacking Stribe  In Exploiting The So Far Undiscovered Areas Of The Intention To Bodily  Intercourse From The Opposite Species Of His Kind, During Intake Of All The  Mental Conditions That Could Be Derived From Fermentation ... Rednex

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

THE Night has a Thousand Eyes-Bobby Vee

----------


## TBH

*Night* of the long knives ... AC/DC

----------


## wifie

The NIGHT has a thousand eyes - Bobby Vee

----------


## TBH

> The NIGHT has a thousand eyes - Bobby Vee


Cedric posted that already? :: 

The night they drove old Dixie down ... Robie Robertson.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I DROVE all night-Roy Orbison

----------


## wifie

> Cedric posted that already?
> 
> The night they drove old Dixie down ... Robie Robertson.


No he didn't - I shall butt out - didn't know it was a private game   :: 

*All* You Need Is Love - The Beatles (haha TBH doesn't like them!  :: )

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ALL the small things-Blink 182

----------


## wifie

THINGS can only get better - Howard Jones

----------


## TBH

> No he didn't - I shall butt out - didn't know it was a private game  
> 
> *All* You Need Is Love - The Beatles (haha TBH doesn't like them! )


He did: 

http://forum.caithness.org/showpost....postcount=8534

No, it's not a private game. :: 

*Things* ... Bobby Darin

----------


## TRUCKER

A thing called love- johnny cash

----------


## wifie

> Cedric posted that already?


Oops!  I missed "that" out when reading yer reply!   I thought you meant I was posting out of turn!  




> He did: 
> 
> http://forum.caithness.org/showpost....postcount=8534
> 
> No, it's not a private game.
> 
> *Things* ... Bobby Darin


I apologise Cedric and TBH  :Embarrassment:   BTW Yer OK I got new reading glasses today - LOOK >  :: 

Crazy Little *Thing* Called Love - Queen

----------


## TRUCKER

A little bit more- dr hook

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Ooh,ahh,just a LITTLE BIT-Gina G

----------


## TBH

> Ooh,ahh,just a LITTLE BIT-Gina G


Little by Little ... Oasis.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

LITTLE children-Billy.J.Kramer and the Dakotas

----------


## TBH

Children ... Robert Miles

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

CHILDREN of the revolution-T-Rex

----------


## wifie

Ring OF Fire - Johnny Cash

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

RING my bell-Anita Baker

----------


## TBH

Ring Ring Ring ... Del La Soul

----------


## wifie

Ring Ring - Abba   ::

----------


## TBH

With This Ring ... The Platters.

----------


## wifie

WITH or without you  - U2

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

When will YOU make my phone ring-Deacon Blue

----------


## wifie

TelePHONE Man - Meri Wilson

(if you really want it you can have a ding-a-ling )

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Rocket MAN-Elton John

----------


## wifie

MAN on the moon - REM

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Bad MOON Rising-Creedance Clearwater Revival

----------


## wifie

BAD - U2   ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

::  :: BAD Boys-Duran Duran

----------


## wifie

I wanna be yer BOYfriend - Ramones

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Stories for BOYs-U2 ::

----------


## golach

Stories Of Johnny ~ Mark Almond

----------


## wifie

Frankie and Johnny - Elvis

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Johnny Be Good-Chuck Berry

----------


## wifie

*Good*bye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John   :Grin:

----------


## TRUCKER

Good golly miss molly- little richard

----------


## laguna2

The GOOD life - Tony Bennett ........   ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A Day in the LIFE-The Beatles

----------


## TRUCKER

life is a minestrone- 10 cc

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Its my LIFE-DR Alban

----------


## wifie

It's *My* Party - Lesley Gore

----------


## TRUCKER

party in paris- uk subs

----------


## golach

Party Doll ~ Buddy Knox

----------


## wifie

Living *Doll* - Cliff Richard

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

The LIVING Daylights-A-ha

----------


## wifie

That's *Living* Alright - Joe Fagin

----------


## 3of8

*That's* Amore - Dean Martin

----------


## golach

*That's* Love ~ Billy Fury

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

LOVE is blindness.....U2

----------


## wifie

ENOUGH wi the U2   ::   :: 

What's LOVE Got To Do With It?  - Tina Turner

----------


## TRUCKER

Love is a battlefield- pat benatar

----------


## wifie

LOVE Me Do - The Beatles

----------


## TRUCKER

A love worth waiting for- shakin stevens

----------


## wifie

WAITING For My Real Life To Begin - Colin Hay

----------


## ClachanHope

The Devil Went Down TO Georgia......Charlie Daniels

----------


## wifie

DEVIL In Disguise - Elvis Presley

----------


## TRUCKER

Devil  gate drive- Suzi quatro

----------


## ClachanHope

DEVIL Woman...Cliff Richard

This game gives away the ages of people taking part....    ::

----------


## wifie

WOMAN - John Lennon

----------


## shazzap

One man WOMAN Sheena Easton

----------


## coastown

Stand By Your MAN----Tammy Wynette---- :Grin:

----------


## laguna2

STAND by me - the Drifters

----------


## valleyman

STAND and deliver....Adam n the ants(_ now that takes me back....shame I gave away all my vinyls...might av been worth a few bob...there again...? )_

----------


## wifie

Frankie *and* Johnny - Elvis

(loved Adam and the Ants - so many memories   :Wink: )

----------


## laguna2

*Johnny* be good - Chuck Berry

----------


## TRUCKER

a GOOD year for the roses-ELVIS COSTELLO

----------


## laguna2

Paper *Roses* - Marie Osmond

----------


## wifie

China *Roses* - Enya

----------


## laguna2

*Roses* are Red (my love) ... Bobby Vinton

----------


## coastown

RED red wine---ub 40---- :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Lilac *Wine* - Elkie Brooks

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Bitter WINE-Bon Jovi(see wifie nae U2 ::  :: )

----------


## wifie

*Bitter*sweet Symphony - The Verve (lol Cedric I came here wi some trepidation when I saw you had posted   ::   yer spell on my couch must have done you some good   :Wink: )

----------


## laguna2

*Sweet* Home Alabama ... Lynryd Skynryd

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SWEET Little Mystery-Wet Wet Wet

----------


## wifie

*Sweet* Child O' Mine - Guns 'n' Roses

----------


## Lolabelle

A Dream like *mine* ~ Bruce Cockburn

----------


## laguna2

Any *Dream* will do ... Jason Donovan

----------


## golach

*Dream* Lover ~ Bobby Darin

----------


## laguna2

*Lover* come back to me .... Nat King Cole

----------


## wifie

Good Old Fashioned* Lover* Boy - Queen

----------


## laguna2

Japanese *Boy* ... Aneka

----------


## wifie

The *Boy* Does Nothing - Alesha Dixon

----------


## golach

*Nothing* To Fear ~ Chris Rea

----------


## laguna2

*Nothing*'s gonna stop us now - Starship

----------


## Lolabelle

*Stop* in the name of love ~ The Supremes

----------


## wifie

You Know My *Name* - Chris Cornell

----------


## TRUCKER

The NAME of the game- abba :Smile:

----------


## Lolabelle

*GAME*s people play ~~ Joe South

----------


## wifie

Them Heavy *People* - Kate Bush

----------


## TRUCKER

People like you and people like me-Glitter band  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

*Like* a Virgin....Madonna

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

I LIKE it-Gerry and the Pacemakers

----------


## wifie

I Don't Know What It Is But I Love *It* - Chris Rea   :Grin:

----------


## Tinkerbell09

*Love* Machine - Girls Aloud  :Wink:

----------


## wifie

Ghost in the *Machine* - Police

----------


## TRUCKER

The GHOST of tom joad Bruce Springsteen

----------


## golach

*Tom* Dooley ~ Kingston Trio

----------


## TRUCKER

Tomtom turnaround- New  world

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Touchdown TURNAROUND~Hello Goodbye

----------


## TRUCKER

TOUCH me in the morning-diana ross

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Whats the story MORNING glory~Oasis

----------


## TRUCKER

MORNING side of the mountain- donny and marie osmond

----------


## Invisible

> MORNING side of the mountain- donny and marie osmond


Sunday MORNING - no doubt

----------


## Lolabelle

MORNING has broken ~ Cat Stevens (aka Yusuf Islam)

----------


## TRUCKER

BROKEN down angel-nazareth  :Smile:

----------


## golach

Way DOWN Yonder In New Orleans ~ Freddy Cannon

----------


## veekay

Swinging down YONDER  - Dean Martin

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Land DOWN under~Men at Work

----------


## TRUCKER

UNDER the moon of love-showaddywaddy

----------


## laguna2

LOVE me do - The Beatles

----------


## TRUCKER

LOVE song for a vampire-annie lennox

----------


## golach

SONG sung blue ~ Neil Diamond

----------


## laguna2

BLUE suede shoes ................................. Elvis Presley

----------


## golach

Blue Blue Heartaches ~ Johnny Duncan & The Blue Grass Boys

----------


## laguna2

Heartache Tonight .................. Eagles

----------


## Lolabelle

Don't let me be lonely *tonight   ~~* James Taylor

----------


## laguna2

Only the *lonely* ... Roy Orbison

----------


## golach

Lonely boy ~ Paul Anka

----------


## laguna2

Japanese *Boy* ............. Aneka

----------


## golach

*Boy* you knock me out ~ Alison Jordan

----------


## Phoenix200416

_If I was a Boy - Beyonce_

----------


## laguna2

*If* I said you had a beautiful body ... Bellamy Brothers

----------


## Gizmo

*Body* Talk - Ratt

----------


## laguna2

*Talk* back trembling lips .... Johnny Tillotson

----------


## Gizmo

All *Lips* N' Hips - Electric Boys

----------


## wifie

*All* My Loving - Beatles

----------


## Gizmo

Still *Loving* You - Scorpions

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

Inflatable *You*, Tim Minchin

----------


## Gizmo

*Inflatable* Love Thing - Razorback

----------


## laguna2

You Sexy *Thing* - Hot Chocolate

----------


## Gizmo

*Sexy* Boy - AIR

----------


## laguna2

Lonely *Boy* ... Paul Anka

----------


## Gizmo

*Lonley* Cryin' Only - Therapy

----------


## golach

*Only* Yesterday ~ Carpenters

----------


## laguna2

*Yesterday* when I was young ... Charles Aznavour

----------


## Gizmo

Forever *Young* - Tyketto

----------


## laguna2

The *Young* Ones .. Cliff Richard

----------


## golach

*Young* Gifted And Black ~ Bob & Marcia

----------


## laguna2

*Black* Magic Woman ... Santana   :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Every little things she does is MAGIC-The Police

----------


## mi16

SHE sells sancturary - The Cult

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Crackin tune mi16 :Smile: 

SHE moves through the Fair---All About Eve

----------


## supernova

Scarborough FAIR - Simon & Garfunkel

----------


## laguna2

.. nope, you got me there!!!!

----------


## steeko

Gypsy Fair - Hothouse Flowers

----------


## laguna2

Whistling Gypsy ..... Chad Mitchell Trio

----------


## golach

Gypsy Eyes ~ Jimi Hendrix Experience

----------


## laguna2

i only have eyes for you  :Embarrassment:  - The Flamingos

----------


## scorpion

Only the lonely , Roy Orbison

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

No more LONELY nights......Paul McCartney

----------


## Geoff

NIGHTS in white satin, Moody Blues

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

WHITE Christmas......Bing Crosby ::  ::

----------


## steeko

White Wedding

----------


## laguna2

WEDDING bell blues .....  Laura Nyro

----------


## steeko

The Blues Are Still Blue - Belle and Sebastian

----------


## donnick

don't it make my brown eyes BLUE  Crystal Gayel

----------


## steeko

Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before IT Is Recycled - Porcupine Tree

----------


## laguna2

EARTH song ... Michael Jackson ::

----------


## 3of8

Annie's SONG --- John Denver

----------


## laguna2

SONG sung blue - Neil Diamond

----------


## golach

Blue Hat For A Blue Day ~ Nick Heyward

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Wherever I lay my HAT thats my home......Paul Young

----------


## laguna2

Sweet HOME Alabama .. Lynyrd Skynyrd

----------


## golach

SWEET Caroline ~ Neil Diamond

----------


## laguna2

Sweets for my SWEET - The Searchers

----------


## Turquoise

Sweet Child o' Mine - G 'n' R

----------


## laguna2

nobody's CHILD - Alexandre Brothers ........

----------


## Turquoise

NOBODY'S fault but mine - Nina Simone

----------


## Blarney

Working in a gold MINE - Aztec Camera

----------


## Turquoise

Black and Gold - Sam Sparro

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Silver and GOLD........U2 ::

----------


## Turquoise

GOLD Digger - Kanye West/Jamie Foxx/Ray Charles

----------


## Blarney

Band of GOLD - Freda Payne

----------


## laguna2

Fields of GOLD - Sting

----------


## Blarney

FIELDS of Athenry - John McDermott

----------


## laguna2

story OF my life - Marty Robbins

----------


## coastown

its my LIFE----bon jovi--- ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

ITS Raining Men....The Weather Girls ::  ::

----------


## golach

RAINING In My Heart ~ Leo Sayer

----------


## laguna2

Anyone who had a HEART............... Cilla Black

----------


## coastown

wooden HEART--- elvis presley-- ::

----------


## laguna2

HEART of gold - Neil Young

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Somethings gotten hold of my HEART........Gene Pitney

----------


## laguna2

I GOT you babe - Sonny and Cher   :Grin:

----------


## Turquoise

YOU and Me - Wannadies  :Smile:

----------


## laguna2

ME and you and a dog named Boo - Lobo

----------


## golach

ME The Peaceful Heart ~ Lulu

----------


## laguna2

PEACEFUL easy feeling - The Eagles  :Smile:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

What a FEELING.....Irene Cara ::

----------


## laguna2

FEELING good - Michael Buble  ::

----------


## Blarney

Something tells me I'm into something GOOD - Herman's Hermits

----------


## laguna2

GOOD golly Miss Molly - Jerry Lee Lewis  :Smile:

----------


## Blarney

SOMETHING Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra

----------


## golach

SOMETHING Beautiful Remains  ~ Tina Turner

----------


## Blarney

You are BEAUTIFUL - Johnny Mathis

----------


## laguna2

BEAUTIFUL dreamer - Bing Crosby

----------


## Bazeye

Beautiful Noise   Neil Diamond

----------


## Bazeye

Noise Annoys   -    Buzzcocks

----------


## laguna2

:Frown:  nope, got me there  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Black Tie White NOISE......David Bowie

----------


## laguna2

Paint it BLACK - Rolling Stones

----------


## Geoff

Young gifted and Black Bob & Marcia

----------


## 3of8

BLACK Betty - Ram Jam

----------


## Geoff

Sweaty BETTY - The Macc Lads

Now follow that lol!

----------


## 3of8

Skinny SWEATY Man - Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Gotcha!

----------


## golach

MAN of Mystery ~ Shadows

----------


## coastown

stand by your MAN---Tammy Wynette--- :Smile:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Put a little love in YOUR heart-Dave Clark Five

----------


## Turquoise

I Wanna LITTLE Sugar in my Bowl - Nina Simone

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Pour some SUGAR on me-Def Leppard

----------


## coastown

SUGAR sugar ----The Archies--- ::

----------


## 3of8

Brown SUGAR - The Rolling Stones

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

SUGAR and Spice-The Searchers

----------


## laguna2

SUGAR baby love - The Rubettes

----------


## 3of8

Run BABY Run - Sheryl Crow

----------


## Turquoise

RUN to You - Bryan Adams

----------


## Geoff

YOU little trustmaker The Tymes

----------


## Geoff

Struggling?
Howabout

Too LITTLE too late Johnny Mathis

----------


## golach

LITTLE Green Apples ~ Roger Miller

----------


## laguna2

GREEN, green grass of home - Tom Jones

----------


## Bazeye

The Green fields of France  TMTCH

----------


## golach

FIELDS Of Gold ~ Sting

----------


## Blarney

White cliffs OF Dover - Vera Lynn

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Nights in WHITE Satin....Moody Blues

----------


## laguna2

Can't help falling IN love with you .... Elvis Presley  :Embarrassment:  ::  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Who's loving YOU-Terence Trent D'Arby :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  ::

----------


## 3of8

The only thing that looks good on me is YOU - Bryan Adams

----------


## laguna2

Wild THING ...... the Troggs

----------


## golach

WILD Side Of Life ~ Status Quo

----------


## 3of8

Always look on the bright SIDE OF LIFE ~ Eric Idle

----------


## laguna2

BRIGHT eyes ... Art Garfunkel

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Spanish EYES.......U2

----------


## bobbyrussell09

behind blue EYES        think originally the who but covered by limp bizkit

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Savannah...... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: Erasure

----------


## laguna2

BLUE suede shoes ..... Elvis Presley ................  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

BLUE Peter.....Mike Oldfield

----------


## laguna2

BLUE velvet - Bobby Vinton

----------


## HARRY

blue da ba dee{eifell 65}

----------


## Big Jean

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson

----------


## laguna2

IN the arms of an angel - Sarah McLachlan

----------


## golach

ANGEL face ~ Glitterband

----------


## laguna2

ANGELS brought me here - Guy Sebastian (Australian Idol winner)

----------


## Big Jean

HERE For You - Neil Young

----------


## laguna2

She loves YOU - Beatles

----------


## Big Jean

SHE Drives Me Wild - Michael Jackson

----------


## laguna2

WILD horses - Rolling Stones  :Wink:

----------


## ducati

> SHE Drives Me Wild - Michael Jackson


Born to be WILD-Steppenwolf

----------


## laguna2

WILD wild west .. Escape Club

----------


## daddycool

Go WEST - Village People

----------


## laguna2

GO now ...Moody Blues  :Wink:

----------


## Commore

Solid Air, John Martyn

----------


## laguna2

[QUOTE=Commore;670409]Solid Air, John Martyn[/ :Smile: 
eh?   :: 

Sorry, but you are supposed to use one of the words in the previous title so this time either GO or NOW

----------


## golach

GO on by ~ Alma Cogan

----------


## laguna2

Walk on BY ... Dionne Warwick  :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

WALK on the wild side - Lou Reed

----------


## laguna2

WALK like an Egyptian ........... The Bangles

----------


## daddycool

Just LIKE Tom Thumb's Blues - Bob Dylan

----------


## laguna2

I LIKE it ............. Freddie and the Dreamers  :Wink:

----------


## golach

*Like* I've Never Been Gone ~ Billy Fury

----------


## laguna2

GONE fishing ... Louis Armstrong  :Wink:

----------


## golach

*Fishing* For A Dream ~ Turin Brakes

----------


## laguna2

*Dream* a little *dream* of me ....  Mama Cass   :Wink:

----------


## golach

*Little* White Bull ~ Tommy Steele

----------


## laguna2

Nights in WHITE Satin - Moody Blues ................ :Wink:

----------


## Blarney

Miss you NIGHTS - Westlife

----------


## laguna2

YOU can do magic - America ....  :Wink:

----------


## golach

MAGIC moments ~ Perry Como

----------


## laguna2

A Kind of MAGIC - Queen

----------


## Blarney

There's a KIND of Hush - Herman's Hermits

----------


## golach

*There's* A Kind Of Hush ~ Carpenters

----------


## golach

OOOPS!!!!
*There's* A Guy Works Down The Chipshop ~ Kirsty MacColl

----------


## laguna2

THERE'S a place for us ... P J Proby  :Wink:

----------


## golach

*For* Whom The Bell Tolls ~ Bee Gees

----------


## laguna2

Wedding BELL Blues - 5th Dimension ................  :Wink:

----------


## golach

*Bell* Bottom Blues ~ Alma Cogan

----------


## laguna2

Fat BOTTOM Girls ........................ Queen  :Wink:

----------


## Betty

GIRLS Just Wanna Have Fun ......Cindy Lauper

----------


## laguna2

House of FUN - Madness ................... :Wink:

----------


## Blarney

Country HOUSE - Blur

----------


## golach

*Country* Boy............Fats Domino

----------


## laguna2

COUNTRY roads ......  John Denver  :Wink:

----------


## golach

*Country* House ~ Blur

----------


## laguna2

This Old HOUSE ... Rosemary Clooney ..... ;)

----------


## coastown

THIS old heart of mine----?

----------


## daddycool

Dirty OLD Town - The Pogues

----------


## John Little

Old Man River - Paul Robeson

----------


## laguna2

RIVER deep mountain high - Tina Turner

----------


## golach

*HIGH* Noon ~ Frankie Laine

----------


## laguna2

*HIGH* hopes - Frank Sinatra ...........  :Wink:

----------


## golach

*High* Class Baby ~ Cliff Richard and the Drifters

----------


## laguna2

BABY love ................Supremes  :Wink:

----------


## linnie612

LOVE shack - B52s

----------

